# Real Time Update on Coronavirus Outbreak in Iran



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Real Time Update on Coronavirus Outbreak in Iran*

BREAKING - Iran closes all schools and universities in the city of Qom ( 150km South of Tehran) after two people died from the deadly #COVID19 coronavirus disease earlier today.







http://archive.vn/gz2gx/b29e94250c758d3751e7286ba4db24a549e2a16d.png ; https://archive.vn/gz2gx/cd60d429f1b984c91810224d79b4b968760e0b89/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200219213240/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERKfvVHW4AYy9VD?format=png&name=small ; https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230221291380183040/photo/1 
▲ 1. First reported case of COVID19 in Iran. 19 FEB 2020.









Coincidence? Today, Iran voices solidarity with Chinese nation over fighting Coronavirus.



_*Tehran's landmark Azadi Tower lit up in support of China's battle against epidemic*

Feb 19, 2020, 9:28 AM

TEHRAN, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- The Azadi Tower, a landmark monument in the Iranian capital of Tehran, was lit up here on Tuesday night, as part of a ceremony showing support for China in the face of the novel coronavirus outbreak.

Many expressed their sympathy for people affected by the epidemic, especially those in the central Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak, in a video shown at the ceremony attended by the Chinese Ambassador to Tehran Chang Hua and senior officials from Tehran.

"Be Strong Wuhan" and "Be Strong China," which were shown in Chinese, Persian and English on the wings of the tower, attracted many to participate in the ceremony and extend their good wishes to China and Wuhan.

"China has taken strong measures against the epidemic, which is not only responsible for the health of its own people, but also contributing to the world's public health," Chang said.

"We will continue to strengthen cooperation with the international community in the spirit of a community of shared future for mankind and jointly defeat the epidemic," said the Chinese ambassador.

"Iran appreciates China's tremendous efforts and positive progress in responding to the epidemic, and believes that this is China's contribution as a responsible major country to safeguard the world public safety," Deputy Mayor of Tehran Gholam Hossein Mohammadi said.

The Iranian side believes that the Chinese people will be able to overcome the epidemic and that China's development will be able to return to normal, said Mohammadi.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0219/c90000-9659490.html
https://en.irna.ir/news/83680403/Ir...with-Chinese-nation-over-fighting-Coronavirus ​_




http://archive.ph/FhpZJ/19a690fa6efb164614fc8a0a98b7c8d68fe92bd8.jpg ; https://archive.ph/FhpZJ/c06bc3c019ec7bf7a938429866285cba0e084a79/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200219214844/https://img9.irna.ir/d/r2/2020/02/19/4/156978643.jpg ; https://en.irna.ir/photo/83680387/I...with-Chinese-nation-over-fighting-Coronavirus 
▲ 2. Tehran Municipality screened pictures on Azadi Tower to covey Iranians' message of solidarity and sympathy with Chinese people fighting the Coronavirus epidemic. Tehran, Iran February 18, 2020. IRNA/Davoud Ghahardar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dexon

NOW that virus really look like bioweapons...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Dexon said:


> NOW that virus really look like bioweapons...



Unlike any other nation, it start in Iran with 2 deaths!

If this is not a smoking gun, then...

Previously, in past commentaries, I already pointed out that beyond China, the real targets of this military attack were Iran and North Korea.

This is meant to isolate, harm the economy, the touristic sector, and stop all imports of Iran and North Korea.

After the assassination of General Qassem Soleimani, this is the phase two of the U.S. unconventional warfare winter offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

BREAKING - Transport of patients suspected to be infected with COVID2019 from Qom to Tehran. Reports indicate six more coronavirus cases in Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230218476725424129
https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230226784970584066 https://twitter.com/SiamakGhassemi/status/1230218476725424129



BREAKING - Iran sends military reinforcements in order to lock down the city of Qom amid the COVID19 coronavirus outbreak: reports

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230238837948977153
https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230259416341139457 https://twitter.com/HosseinKiani20/status/1230238837948977153/video/1




All schools and universities will be closed in Qom, Iran, tomorrow due to the sudden news of two Wuhan coronavirus infections and their deaths only hours later.


_*Qom-IRNA-IRNA correspondent informed that schools, universities, and higher education centers of Qom Province will be closed tomorrow Thursday*

20 FEB 2020

The report indicates that all schools, universities, and higher education centers will be closed in order to prevent and further investigate the status of the province in the subject of Corona.

Meanwhile, in the wake of the death of two people in Qom, due to the possible effect of Corona disease and continuing the tests for its certainty, the head of Qom University of Medical Sciences said that the prevalence of Corona disease in Qom has been controlled and we want the people to continue to worry about the prevalence of this disease.

Mohammad Reza Ghadir Wednesday night in an interview with IRNA, he added: 2 Kamkar and Forghani Hospitals are ready for quarantine and those suspected of the disease are transferred to these centers.

Stating that the sensations of the Corona had died, two of the control centers of communicable Diseases in the Ministry of Health have been deployed to control and monitor the actions taken in Qom.

He pointed out: minutes ago A meeting was held with the Raisianzadeh of Qom hospitals and a report of the treatment and equipment of medical centers of Qom was presented.

* * Sufficient mask is available/masks are not necessary for everyone

Ghadir continued: All health centers in Qom are ready to be prepared and the medical equipment is also available enough.

He advised the citizens: observe the health of the individual and relate their hands.

He added: people must refrain from attending the community and otherwise use masks.

The head of Qom University of Medical Sciences stressed: people know when they are not exposed to disease, because the mask itself can be an infection factor. /

https://www.irna.ir/news/83681696/مدارس-و-دانشگاه-های-قم-پنج-شنبه-تعطیل-است​_


----------



## Hack-Hook

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> BREAKING - Transport of patients suspected to be infected with COVID2019 from Qom to Tehran. Reports indicate six more coronavirus cases in Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230218476725424129
> https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230226784970584066 https://twitter.com/SiamakGhassemi/status/1230218476725424129
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING - Iran sends military reinforcements in order to lock down the city of Qom amid the COVID19 coronavirus outbreak: reports
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230238837948977153
> https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230259416341139457 https://twitter.com/HosseinKiani20/status/1230238837948977153/video/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All schools and universities will be closed in Qom, Iran, tomorrow due to the sudden news of two Wuhan coronavirus infections and their deaths only hours later.
> 
> 
> _*Qom-IRNA-IRNA correspondent informed that schools, universities, and higher education centers of Qom Province will be closed tomorrow Thursday*
> 
> 20 FEB 2020
> 
> The report indicates that all schools, universities, and higher education centers will be closed in order to prevent and further investigate the status of the province in the subject of Corona.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the wake of the death of two people in Qom, due to the possible effect of Corona disease and continuing the tests for its certainty, the head of Qom University of Medical Sciences said that the prevalence of Corona disease in Qom has been controlled and we want the people to continue to worry about the prevalence of this disease.
> 
> Mohammad Reza Ghadir Wednesday night in an interview with IRNA, he added: 2 Kamkar and Forghani Hospitals are ready for quarantine and those suspected of the disease are transferred to these centers.
> 
> Stating that the sensations of the Corona had died, two of the control centers of communicable Diseases in the Ministry of Health have been deployed to control and monitor the actions taken in Qom.
> 
> He pointed out: minutes ago A meeting was held with the Raisianzadeh of Qom hospitals and a report of the treatment and equipment of medical centers of Qom was presented.
> 
> * * Sufficient mask is available/masks are not necessary for everyone
> 
> Ghadir continued: All health centers in Qom are ready to be prepared and the medical equipment is also available enough.
> 
> He advised the citizens: observe the health of the individual and relate their hands.
> 
> He added: people must refrain from attending the community and otherwise use masks.
> 
> The head of Qom University of Medical Sciences stressed: people know when they are not exposed to disease, because the mask itself can be an infection factor. /
> 
> https://www.irna.ir/news/83681696/مدارس-و-دانشگاه-های-قم-پنج-شنبه-تعطیل-است_​


The head of some medical university . isn't he the one who told there is no Corona virus in qom after the initial 2 become positive?



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Real Time Update on Coronavirus Outbreak in Iran*
> 
> BREAKING - Iran closes all schools and universities in the city of Qom ( 150km South of Tehran) after two people died from the deadly #COVID19 coronavirus disease earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/gz2gx/b29e94250c758d3751e7286ba4db24a549e2a16d.png ; https://archive.vn/gz2gx/cd60d429f1b984c91810224d79b4b968760e0b89/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200219213240/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERKfvVHW4AYy9VD?format=png&name=small ; https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1230221291380183040/photo/1
> ▲ 1. First reported case of COVID19 in Iran. 19 FEB 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence? Today, Iran voices solidarity with Chinese nation over fighting Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Tehran's landmark Azadi Tower lit up in support of China's battle against epidemic*
> 
> Feb 19, 2020, 9:28 AM
> 
> TEHRAN, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- The Azadi Tower, a landmark monument in the Iranian capital of Tehran, was lit up here on Tuesday night, as part of a ceremony showing support for China in the face of the novel coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> Many expressed their sympathy for people affected by the epidemic, especially those in the central Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak, in a video shown at the ceremony attended by the Chinese Ambassador to Tehran Chang Hua and senior officials from Tehran.
> 
> "Be Strong Wuhan" and "Be Strong China," which were shown in Chinese, Persian and English on the wings of the tower, attracted many to participate in the ceremony and extend their good wishes to China and Wuhan.
> 
> "China has taken strong measures against the epidemic, which is not only responsible for the health of its own people, but also contributing to the world's public health," Chang said.
> 
> "We will continue to strengthen cooperation with the international community in the spirit of a community of shared future for mankind and jointly defeat the epidemic," said the Chinese ambassador.
> 
> "Iran appreciates China's tremendous efforts and positive progress in responding to the epidemic, and believes that this is China's contribution as a responsible major country to safeguard the world public safety," Deputy Mayor of Tehran Gholam Hossein Mohammadi said.
> 
> The Iranian side believes that the Chinese people will be able to overcome the epidemic and that China's development will be able to return to normal, said Mohammadi.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0219/c90000-9659490.html
> https://en.irna.ir/news/83680403/Ir...with-Chinese-nation-over-fighting-Coronavirus _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/FhpZJ/19a690fa6efb164614fc8a0a98b7c8d68fe92bd8.jpg ; https://archive.ph/FhpZJ/c06bc3c019ec7bf7a938429866285cba0e084a79/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200219214844/https://img9.irna.ir/d/r2/2020/02/19/4/156978643.jpg ; https://en.irna.ir/photo/83680387/I...with-Chinese-nation-over-fighting-Coronavirus
> ▲ 2. Tehran Municipality screened pictures on Azadi Tower to covey Iranians' message of solidarity and sympathy with Chinese people fighting the Coronavirus epidemic. Tehran, Iran February 18, 2020. IRNA/Davoud Ghahardar.


You mean China is our enemy ?


----------



## zartosht

this coronavirus supposedly has only a 1-2% kill rate.. something definitely isn't adding up here...

how do we go from no confirmed cases to 2 dead already? this would indicate a serious outbreak. especially in qom since there are soo many religious activities around where people gather in tight spaces and close proximity...

this isn't looking good...….


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF

But there are more Chinese here in Pakistan and most of them have just returned from china recently and thanks to lord almighty there's no case in Pakistan. Why iran? Am i missing something here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Ohh God, Be safe and stay safe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

This is bio chemical warfare on China and Iran. There is no doubt now. This is not simply a coincidence. Iran is crawling with CIA and Mossad.

Wish both countries the best in fighting this new type of warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

zartosht said:


> this coronavirus supposedly has only a 1-2% kill rate.. something definitely isn't adding up here...
> 
> how do we go from no confirmed cases to 2 dead already? this would indicate a serious outbreak. especially in qom since there are soo many religious activities around where people gather in tight spaces and close proximity...
> 
> this isn't looking good...….


It adds up, An illiterate doctor was treating these patients for a week in Qom hospital without considering the possibility that they are infected with COVID-19.



> دکتر مولایی که برادرش یکی از فوت‌شدگان کووید۱۹ در قم است: مسول آی سی یو روز اول به من گفت چندمورد دیگه باهمین وضع داشتیم که بمرور سطح اکسیژنشون میوفته و بعد انتوبه میشن و بعد فوت میکنن میگفت پروگنوز خوبی نداره و لذا صادقانه میگم با تجربه‌ایی که من دارم احتمال موندش خیلی کمه گفتم بهش اخه ایشون سابقه هیچ بیماری نداره گفت قبلی‌ها هم نداشتند ضمن اینکه میگفت تمام تست‌ها هم توشون منفی میشه و معلوم نیست این چه عفونتیه چون تمام داروهای وسیع‌الطیف انتی‌باکتریال و انتی‌ویرال رو میگرن ولی علایم نه تنها بهبود پیدانمیکنه بلکه بدتر میشه عکس ریه روز اول ورود به بیمارستان خوب بود ولی ظرف ۳ روز ریه‌ها سفید شد. در یک هفته‌ای که برادر من بستری بود هیچ اقدام تشخیصی خاصی انجام نشد. یک شب قبل از فوت داداش در آی سی یو به مسئولش گفتم تست کرونا ویروس بفرستین گفت تاحالا تست کرونا نفرستادیم و با اصرار و خواهش من بالاخره فرستادن و امروز جواب مثبت اومد‌.‌ ایشون در کوچه و بازار مبتلاشده و هیچ سفری خارجی نداشته. این یعنی اوضاع خیلی خرابه.


https://koolakmag.ir/اطلاعاتی-از-حسین-مولایی-بیمار-فوت-شده-د/


----------



## beijingwalker

This is a highly contagious virus, two deaths clearly show that there are already a large number of people infected in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

*تایید ابتلای 3 مورد جدید به کروناویروس در قم و اراک*


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran
*30,000 deaths annually due to air population
*tens of thousands of deaths annually due to car accident

2 deaths to a respiratory virus....OMG IRAN HAS BEEN ATTACKED BY CIA/MOSSAD.

You guys are really idiots on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TheImmortal said:


> Iran
> *tens of thousands of deaths annually due to car accident
> 
> 2 deaths to a respiratory virus....OMG IRAN HAS BEEN ATTACKED BY CIA/MOSSAD.
> 
> You guys are really idiots on here.



Maybe their car industry is a secret CIA plot.
The CIA will soon air drop free cars to the masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Looks like Pakistan might be a possible culprit here. Iran thinks that Pakistan religious pilgrims may have passed the virus on.

Makes sense given that Pakistan has highly close ties to China. We shall see if cases start popping up in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

0xDEADBEEF said:


> But there are more Chinese here in Pakistan and most of them have just returned from china recently and thanks to lord almighty there's no case in Pakistan. Why iran? Am i missing something here?


The question is how many of cases are attributed to other form respiratory disease.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

TheImmortal said:


> Iran
> *30,000 deaths annually due to air population
> *tens of thousands of deaths annually due to car accident
> 
> 2 deaths to a respiratory virus....OMG IRAN HAS BEEN ATTACKED BY CIA/MOSSAD.
> 
> You guys are really idiots on here.



Belittling the global pandemic is in itself a confession. When such comments were made after 9/11, people were sent to court in the West!








Hack-Hook said:


> You mean China is our enemy ?



The virus was engineered in U.S. military labs, and unleashed in Wuhan, with Iran and North Korea as ultimate targets. In their own worlds:

*The next front has opened:*




http://archive.is/EkTa9/893f963d197d25f92fae0d8b322f2a905620083b.jpg ; https://archive.is/EkTa9/173dc2e1ee84f8013bf1f9f8e910bf9207fda592/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/nrM4soL.jpg ; https://twitter.com/BreitbartNews/status/1230204679046533120 
▲ 1. The next front has opened. Breitbart News@BreitbartNews. 7:57 PM · Feb 19, 2020


0xDEADBEEF said:


> But there are more Chinese here in Pakistan and most of them have just returned from china recently and thanks to lord almighty there's no case in Pakistan. Why iran? Am i missing something here?



The first two victims who passed away never traveled overseas, and never had any contact with Chinese nationals, but:

*Beware of super-spreader GERMS!*

_*Coronavirus suspect in Tehran metro transported to hospital*

Feb 20, 2020, 5:30 PM

Tehran, Feb 20, IRNA – A patient suspected to have coronavirus was transported from Shoush Metro Station in Tehran to hospital, Managing Director of Tehran Urban and Suburban Railway Farnoush Nobakht said on Thursday.

https://en.irna.ir/news/83682548/Coronavirus-suspect-in-Tehran-metro-transported-to-hospital
http://archive.ph/zFvkc ​_
A German national suspected for coronavirus has been taken out of a crowded subway station in southern Tehran and is now quarantined. He reportedly kept spitting on the ground before people called an ambulance.





http://archive.ph/IWJ5U/2f11f1a581763119d48b69980ba12b304fa56118.jpg ; https://archive.ph/IWJ5U/ab48f1704962f30bf2be60f86bb043801ff19c6b/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERPQK1KU0AAjT25?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/Khaaasteh/status/1230556027193397248 
▲ 2. A German national suspected for #coronavirus has been taken out of a crowded subway station in southern Tehran. Reza Khaasteh@Khaaasteh. 11:47 AM · Feb 20, 2020 






_*Three more coronavirus patients in Iran*

20 February 2020 - 14:09

TEHRAN (Iran News) – Three patients have tested positive for the coronavirus in Iran, a health ministry spokesman said on Thursday.

“Two people have tested positive for COVID-19 in Qom and one person in Arak, bringing the total of confirmed cases in Iran to five,” Qom University of Medical Sciences said in a statement on Thursday.

Two patients were reported dead on Wednesday due to coronavirus infection in the central city of Qom.

The government announced on Thursday the establishment of a ‘Coronavirus Combat and Prevention Headquarters’ to counter the deadly virus.

https://irannewsdaily.com/2020/02/three-more-coronavirus-patients-in-iran/
http://archive.ph/Zs40h ​_
*Total cases as of 20 February 2020:*

• 5 confirmed cases, 2 deaths


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Is this the beast bible and Quran speak about ariund end times? 

Anyways our prayers are for iranian people now too before it was chinese. We hope this was just fluke iran is not that much connected to china as compared to pakistan and central asian states ... But we did stop flights from china and haven't even taken back our children cuz of Hadeeth and islamic teachings.

Anyways if not coronavirus something else is bound to kill us all eventually. Be good human beings and spend quality time on earth much as we got. Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Wait 2 months and Iran's sun will wipe it out. For some reason it seems like world is so bored thatched have nothing more exciting to talk about.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_2:32 PM · Feb 21, 2020

Iran Ministry of Health has reported 18 positive COVID19 cases with 4 death up to now.

11 case from Qom
4 cases from Tehran
2 case from Rasht
1 case from Arak

https://twitter.com/ehsan_mostafavi/status/1230847865091526656 ​_*________________________*​_Feb 21, 2020

IRAN & Turkey Health Ministers had a tel call: among 753 outpatients, we made 285 COVID-19 tests, 18 were confirmed and 4 deceased. 

https://twitter.com/MohsenAsadilari/status/1230900898173337600 ​_*________________________*​_Feb 21, 2020, 2:22 PM 

Also, four cases were confirmed as dead in Qom, 140 km south of the Iranian capital, and 18 have been affected across Iran.

https://en.irna.ir/news/83683985/Health-Ministry-equipped-to-fight-coronavirus-outbreak-Official
News Code: 83683985​_*________________________*​_February 21, 2020 - 15:56

He went on to say that over the past couple of days, thousands of people have referred to clinic and a total of 735 people with symptoms of influenza have been hospitalized.

https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/445374/Iran-announces-13-new-cases-of-coronavirus-infection ​_*________________________*​*Total cases as of 21 February 2020:*

• 753 suspected cases
• 18 confirmed cases
• 4 deaths


----------



## StormBreaker

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Is this the beast bible and Quran speak about ariund end times?
> 
> Anyways our prayers are for iranian people now too before it was chinese. We hope this was just fluke iran is not that much connected to china as compared to pakistan and central asian states ... But we did stop flights from china and haven't even taken back our children cuz of Hadeeth and islamic teachings.
> 
> Anyways if not coronavirus something else is bound to kill us all eventually. Be good human beings and spend quality time on earth much as we got. Peace


Nope, beast would be a creature, “Daaba-tul-ard”, will be able to converse with humans.

However, humorously i was attributing corona virus to “Yajooj Majooj ki gardan mein keera aaega aur wo khatam hojaenge”, since the common stupid perception some people have of relating china with yajooj majooj.



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> _2:32 PM · Feb 21, 2020
> 
> Iran Ministry of Health has reported 18 positive COVID19 cases with 4 death up to now.
> 
> 11 case from Qom
> 4 cases from Tehran
> 2 case from Rasht
> 1 case from Arak
> 
> https://twitter.com/ehsan_mostafavi/status/1230847865091526656 _​*________________________*​_Feb 21, 2020
> 
> IRAN & Turkey Health Ministers had a tel call: among 753 outpatients, we made 285 COVID-19 tests, 18 were confirmed and 4 deceased.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MohsenAsadilari/status/1230900898173337600 _​*________________________*​_Feb 21, 2020, 2:22 PM
> 
> Also, four cases were confirmed as dead in Qom, 140 km south of the Iranian capital, and 18 have been affected across Iran.
> 
> https://en.irna.ir/news/83683985/Health-Ministry-equipped-to-fight-coronavirus-outbreak-Official
> News Code: 83683985_​*________________________*​_February 21, 2020 - 15:56
> 
> He went on to say that over the past couple of days, thousands of people have referred to clinic and a total of 735 people with symptoms of influenza have been hospitalized.
> 
> https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/445374/Iran-announces-13-new-cases-of-coronavirus-infection _​*________________________*​*Total cases as of 21 February 2020:*
> 
> • 753 suspected cases
> • 18 confirmed cases
> • 4 deaths


Travel to and from Iran to Pakistan should be banned for the time being, just like China. An outbreak (God Forbid), happens in Iran, would be more dangerous to Pakistan and Afghanistan than China to Pakistan since China and Pakistan are separated by Mountains and uninhabitable places...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

0xDEADBEEF said:


> But there are more Chinese here in Pakistan and most of them have just returned from china recently and thanks to lord almighty there's no case in Pakistan. Why iran? Am i missing something here?


Strict screening, monitoring and restrictions on movement of people - esp potential risk sources - has mitigated Pakistan's risk of exposure. Smart work by GoP. At least, Pakistan's involvement is being delayed and reduced thanks to these efforts, even as nearly all our neighbouring countries are now affected. There is a clear lesson for those calling for the return of Pakistanis from Wuhan - it's too early at present to take such a chance.

There are documented cases of individuals clear after one or even two pcr tests, who are positive on the next test. If the gold standard pcr test isn't picking up infectees at the first pass, inevitably some infected individuals will escape into the general population.

Iran and South Korea are in trouble now. Several European countries are unable to stop the spread even.


----------



## TheImmortal

Unfortunately while healthcare is cheap (Government health insurance) in Iran and access to medicine widely available the doctors are varying degrees of incompetence.

I once caught a terrible virus in Iran and got diagnosed with 4-5 different things! Most doctors would say just to leave Iran that they cannot treat it! Eventually one doctor was competent enough to prescribe a round of powerful injectable antibiotics.

So I imagine right now in these local clinics if someone has CoronaVirus who knows what the doctor is asking them or treating them as. Lots of incompetent “clinic” doctors in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Unfortunately while healthcare is cheap (Government health insurance) in Iran and access to medicine widely available the doctors are varying degrees of incompetence.
> 
> I once caught a terrible virus in Iran and got diagnosed with 4-5 different things! Most doctors would say just to leave Iran that they cannot treat it! Eventually one doctor was competent enough to prescribe a round of powerful injectable antibiotics.
> 
> So I imagine right now in these local clinics if someone has CoronaVirus who knows what the doctor is asking them or treating them as. Lots of incompetent “clinic” doctors in Iran.



Jesus, sorry you had to go through that man. Had a somewhat similar experience in Iran as well albeit I was much younger at the time (around 10-13 years of age, I'm 25 now). I got like a cold/ear infection and went to a Doctors office (if you could even call it that). And it felt more like a convenient store that was experiencing high-foot traffic.

Stood in line with some family member, don't really remember who, then went in quickly; doctor saw me and probably spent oh idk, less than 5 minutes with me and shoved us out the door with some prescription for some medicine and that was that. Lacked any kind of tack of professionalism, just in-and-out with very little regard to patient-doctor relations. Not that mind all too much but minute clinics and Urgicares here in the states still have some level of 'friendliness' to them. Honestly though I would imagine that one place I went to was just like that and there are more traditional Doctor's offices in Iran, especially now as compared to last time I went.

Not hating on Iran and its doctors, just thought I would share my story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Unfortunately while healthcare is cheap (Government health insurance) in Iran and access to medicine widely available the doctors are varying degrees of incompetence.
> 
> I once caught a terrible virus in Iran and got diagnosed with 4-5 different things! Most doctors would say just to leave Iran that they cannot treat it! Eventually one doctor was competent enough to prescribe a round of powerful injectable antibiotics.
> 
> So I imagine right now in these local clinics if someone has CoronaVirus who knows what the doctor is asking them or treating them as. Lots of incompetent “clinic” doctors in Iran.


If a doctor gave you several different antibiotics for viral infection then I'm sure he/she is the incompetent one. I bet he/she even gave you bactriocid antibiotic with bactriostatic antibiotic at the same time.


----------



## Sugarcane

masterchief_mirza said:


> Strict screening, monitoring and restrictions



LOL @ strict screening. The crooks at Pakistani airports have found opportunity to make money in it. They ask money from in coming Pakistanis to avoid being quarantine for 14 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

TheImmortal said:


> Looks like Pakistan might be a possible culprit here. Iran thinks that Pakistan religious pilgrims may have passed the virus on.



_*Japanese TV report sparks speculations in China that COVID-19 may have originated in US*

Published: 2020/2/22 16:26:51 

A report from a Japanese TV station that suspected some of the 14,000 Americans died of influenza may have unknowningly contracted the coronavirus has gone viral on Chinese social media, stoking fears and speculations in China that the novel coronavirus may have originated in the US. 

The report, by TV Asahi Corporation of Japan, suggested that the US government may have failed to grasp how rampant the virus have gone on the US soil. 

On February 14, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said they will begin to test individuals with influenza-like-illness for the novel coronavirus at public health labs in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Chicago, and New York City.

However, it is unknown whether Americans who have already died of the influenza had contracted the coronavirus, as reported by TV Asahi. 

The story sparked various conspiracy theories on Chinese cyberspace. 

The Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October. "Perhaps the US delegates brought the coronavirus to Wuhan, and some mutation occurred to the virus, making it more deadly and contagious, and causing a widespread outbreak this year," a user posted on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo.

Shen Yi, an international relations professor at the Shanghai-based Fudan University, noted that global virologists are working to track the origin of the virus, including the intelligence agencies. Netizens are encouraged to actively partake in discussions, but preferrably in a rational fashion.

"The symptoms and the contagiosity of the COVID-19 are evident to all. It is impossible to conceal the origins of the disease," Shen said, urging the public to rely more on facts. 

The epidemic is a major test for many systems and media should report in a clear and accurate manner. Asahi's report is actually using ambiguous Japanese expressions to lead readers to think that the COVID-19 is more serious than it appeared to be in the US, he added.

US officials have so far confirmed 35 cases of the novel coronavirus in the country.

Media reported the US CDC has been working with the healthcare sector to heighten preparedness before the virus "take(s) a foothold in the US."

Reuters quoted US health officials on Friday as saying, they are preparing for the possibility of the spread of the new coronavirus through US communities that would force closures of schools and businesses.

The US is concerned that a larger spread of the COVID-19 coronavirus could overwhelm emergency rooms, and cause supply shortages of some crucial medical supplies, during an already busy time dealing with seasonal flu that has resulted in the illness of between 9 to 45 million annually, since 2010.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1180415.shtml ​_






*________________________*​


zartosht said:


> this coronavirus supposedly has only a 1-2% kill rate.. something definitely isn't adding up here...
> 
> how do we go from no confirmed cases to 2 dead already? this would indicate a serious outbreak. especially in qom since there are soo many religious activities around where people gather in tight spaces and close proximity...
> 
> this isn't looking good...….



With 6 deaths for 28 confirmed cases, it makes a 21% fatality rate. 

It should be 300 confirmed cases, but the explanation might simply be that Iran wasn't able to detect the remaining 272 patients, due to material limitations such as the murderous U.S. embargo on all medicine and medical equipments.

Only today, North Korea has asked the World Health Organization for some sanctions waiwer, in order to prevent a global pandemic!

Iran should do the same.






*________________________*​
_22 FEB 2020

Iran Ministry of Health reported 10 new positive COVID19 cases with 1 new death. 
Total numbers are 28 cases with 5 death up to now: 

19 cases from Qom
6 cases from Tehran
2 cases from Rasht
1 case from Arak

https://twitter.com/ehsan_mostafavi/status/1231206791066898432 ​_
*________________________*​
_*COVID-19 cases in Iran rise to 28, death toll hits 6*

February 22, 2020 - 14:55

TEHRAN – The number of people diagnosed with the novel coronavirus, known as COVID-19, in Iran has increased to 28, of whom six have so far lost their lives.

“Up to now, 785 persons suspected of having the virus have been tested at clinics nationwide,” deputy health minister Kiyanoush Jahanpour said, adding that over the past day ten new cases of infection were confirmed.

Out of the ten new cases, eight are in the city of Qom and two have come from Qom and hospitalized in Tehran, he explained, IRNA reported.

https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/445413/COVID-19-cases-in-Iran-rise-to-28-death-toll-hits-6 ​_
*________________________*​*Total cases as of 22 February 2020:*

• 785 suspected cases
• 28 confirmed cases
• 6 deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Should we as well, refuse to accept all travelers from Iran?


----------



## Stryker1982

BATMAN said:


> Should we as well, refuse to accept all travelers from Iran?



Probably already too late.


----------



## BATMAN

beijingwalker said:


> This is a highly contagious virus, two deaths clearly show that there are already a large number of people infected in Iran.


It's common sense.... BTW, if 2 deaths are leaked from closed state, than add at least one zero next to it =20 deaths.



Stryker1982 said:


> Probably already too late.



Possibilities are as high as they can get.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Stryker1982 said:


> Probably already too late.



Iran was already contaminated back in January!

_*6th case of COVID-19 reported in B.C., contracted by woman visiting Iran*

Updated February 21, 2020 3:04 pm

B.C.’s sixth case of COVID-19 was contracted by a woman who was visiting Iran, B.C.’s top doctor and health minister confirmed Thursday evening.

Dr. Bonnie Henry said the woman in her 30s visited the Middle East country in January and returned to B.C. late that same month. She was diagnosed after taking herself to hospital with flu-like symptoms, she added, but was sent home.

“We were surprised as you can imagine,” Henry said about the case, which is the first one in the province without a connection to China.

“We expect there will be an international investigation.”

Henry said the woman’s case is relatively mild and a number of her close contacts have already been put in isolation.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6577201/b-c-government-to-provide-update-on-covid-19/ ​_


BATMAN said:


> Should we as well, refuse to accept all travelers from Iran?




_* Iraq urges citizens not to visit Iran over coronavirus*

22 FEB 2020

Iraq on Saturday called on its nationals not to travel to neighboring Iran, where five coronavirus deaths were reported.

In a statement, the Border Ports Authority said that an Iraqi committee established to take measures against the deadly virus "advises citizens not to travel to Iran for their safety."

The authority, however, said that "the commercial movement between the two countries is going on, provided that drivers are subjected to a medical examination."

On Thursday, Iraqi authorities also banned Iranian citizens from entering the country through border terminals for three days.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraq-urges-citizens-not-to-visit-iran-over-coronavirus/1741542 ​_


----------



## CrazyZ

Whats worrisome about the Iran outbreak is the source is officially unknown. I would suspect people travailing from other countries, but you can't rule out a nefarious conspiracy.


----------



## BATMAN

*Iranian Doctors Call For 'Long Holiday' To Contain Coronavirus, As Sixth Victim Dies*

Here 6 dead are reported and Iranian authorities are already shooting at hospital visitors.



CrazyZ said:


> Whats worrisome about the Iran outbreak is the source is officially unknown. I would suspect people travailing from other countries, but you can't rule out a nefarious conspiracy.



It may be called many things, but basic fact is it's a virus and it's contagious.
Check if there were flights to China from Tehran ever since outbreak of virus, than it's more of a unhygienic habits.

*Iraq urges citizens not to visit Iran over coronavirus*

*Turkey: All arrivals from Iran checked for coronavirus*

*Two Women Returning From Iran To Lebanon And Canada Diagnosed With Coronavirus*

Lebanon /Canada as well at risk.

*Turkey bars entry for travellers from Iran*

United Arab Emirates Ministry of Health announced that an Iranian visitor and his wife were diagnosed with coronavirus



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Transport of patients suspected to be infected with COVID2019 from Qom to Tehran.



Tehran is 100% anti Qom and elections are due soon, guess who's the beneficiary!??

In Iraq and Lebanon confirmed cases are being reported.....

*Coronavirus likely to cross over to Pakistan from Iran border*

*Armenia MFA urges to refrain from visiting Iran amid coronavirus outbreak*

*Expatriates banned from traveling to Iran to prevent new coronavirus infections*

*IRAQ'S HEALTH MINISTRY RECOMMENDS IRAN TRAVEL BAN AFTER CORONAVIRUS DEATHS*

*Kurdish authorities restrict Iran border access*


----------



## Durrak

I haven't seen anyone taking precautionary majors amid virus outbreak except very few people. 
Several students just came back to Tehran just one or two days ago.


----------



## BATMAN

*Kuwait suspends flights to Iran over coronavirus outbreak*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

#iransınırıkapatılsın


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> I haven't seen anyone taking precautionary majors amid virus outbreak except very few people.
> Several students just came back to Tehran just one or two days ago.


Tell me you greeted them at their arrival.
Like Troy on that fateful night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

HannibalBarca said:


> Tell me you greeted them at their arrival.
> Like Troy on that fateful night...



Please do not derail the informative thread...

*Spike in Iran Coronavirus Cases Raises Alarm: WHO*
Finally WHO opened mouth!


----------



## Glass

fck this shit the border to iran needs to be closed asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Apparently Pakistani regime is unmoved by the gravenous of the situation, but what are Pakistanis doing in their personal capacity, to protect themselves from the family members, friends and neighbors arriving back from Iran?



Glass said:


> fck this shit the border to iran needs to be closed asap.



or send the bill of extra expenses you incur at border control to Qom....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

The thing is while the international community has been taking all the preventive measures, I haven't seen Iranian being as worried about it. The city hasn't been on lock down even though the source has been known, transportation are pretty much working like the usual. One of my university fellow came back yesterday from Qom, she has been sick since then, university officials sent her to the hospital but she was sent home without even a single test or consideration that she might be infected. I mean you ought to do something


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> The thing is while the international community has been taking all the preventive measures, I haven't seen Iranian being as worried about it. The city hasn't been on lock down even though the source has been known, transportation are pretty much working like the usual. One of my university fellow came back yesterday from Qom, she has been sick since then, university officials sent her to the hospital but she was sent home without even a single test or consideration that she might be infected. I mean you ought to do something



You trolling or faking story right now? tell me you do?


----------



## Durrak

HannibalBarca said:


> You trolling or faking story right now? tell me you do?



I'm not. They you are not that sick, I mean what do you mean? And how could you risk other people's lives without screening her?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> I'm not. They you are not that sick, I mean what do you mean? And how could you risk other people's lives without screening her?


It seems you were around those guys/not far from them... You better check/quarantine yourself...


----------



## Durrak

HannibalBarca said:


> I mean, if that's accurate then the Virus Is mostly already in Pakistan and Second... It seems you were around those guys/not far from them... You better check/quarantine yourself...



I'm still in Iran and I haven't met her even though she's my neighbor but she is not allowed to come to our apartment. We were supposed to go back for Nowroz holidays but we all are contemplating whether to go back or not


----------



## BATMAN

*COVID-19 tests will start for people flying from Iran to Lebanon*


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> I'm still in Iran and I haven't met her even though she's my neighbor but she is not allowed to come to our apartment. We were supposed to go back for Nowroz holidays but we all are contemplating whether to go back or not


Your location flag made it looks like your perspective was Pakistan.
But since you already there, give us a short "description" of the General atmosphere of the situation in your town, if possible ofc.


----------



## Glass

So iran already failed to control the spread of the virus ...


----------



## Durrak

HannibalBarca said:


> Your location flag made it looks like your perspective was Pakistan.
> But since you already there, give us a short "description" of the General atmosphere of the situation in your town, if possible ofc.



As far as I've gathered from my surroundings the international students are panicked and most of us going home. Our exams has been postponed but nothing else. As far as I've seen in the university hardly few people were wearing masks. As I've said before transportation is as usual people are coming to and from Qom. I don't think they haven't put any restrictions over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> As far as I've gathered from my surroundings the international students are panicked and most of us going home. Our exams has been postponed but nothing else. As far as I've seen in the university hardly few people were wearing masks. As I've said before transportation is as usual people are coming to and from Qom. I don't think they haven't put any restrictions over it.


That's worrisome...
According to the numbers, the "Situation" in Iran is different from the Asian countries... The mortality rate is way higher than what is normally known, Iran is almost at 40ish% Mortality rate... in comparison to 2ish% for Asia.
So it's either the numbers are false/incomplete or it's a new strain of the virus...

Hope you stay well.


----------



## Durrak

HannibalBarca said:


> That's worrisome...
> According to the numbers, the "Situation" in Iran is different from the Asian countries... The mortality rate is way higher than what is normally known, Iran is almost at 40ish% Mortality rate... in comparison to 2ish% for Asia.
> So it's either the numbers are false/incomplete or it's a new strain of the virus...
> 
> Hope you stay well.



It could be the rumor but the locals have been claiming that the virus has came from Chinese citizens working in Iran could be true there isn't seem to be any other possible source.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Durrak said:


> It could be the rumor but the locals have been claiming that the virus has came from Chinese citizens working in Iran could be true there isn't seem to be any other possible source.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that's the info that is circulating around.
But as long as Patient Zero isn't found... It will be hard/impossible to engage a proper plan.

That's what happened in Italy... all that mess come from a wrong Patient Zero... that they took aside, but turned out healthy... meaning the real one was running around in peace across Italy and even beyond...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

#IranSinirlariKapatilsin already massively trending on twitter so just a matter of time till turkey closes down on iran.


----------



## ShaikhKamal

China has put millions of Turk Uighur Muslims in concentration camps and also controlled the reproductive lives of Chinese women for decades. But the Chinese government are not willing to control Han Chinese eating rats, cats, bats, dogs, wild animals and all other living creatures ! Jews and Muslims dietary which states what they can and cannot eat. Hindus are mostly vegetarians but there is no dietary laws in China. There was SARS and now Corvid 19 (Coronavirus) epidemics starting in China and there may be many more in the future. Even the Black Death that killed half the population of Europe and Middle East in Middle Ages started in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Glass

^this. They have to fix this shit and should not put the world in danger because their weird flaws in their culture. Stop eating weird shit for once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Durrak said:


> As far as I've seen in the university hardly few people were wearing masks.


Doesn't matter if they wear.


Avoid close contact with people who are sick.
Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth.
Stay home when you are sick.
Cover your cough or sneeze with a tissue, then throw the tissue in the trash.
Clean and disinfect frequently touched objects and surfaces using a regular household cleaning spray or wipe.
Follow CDC’s recommendations for using a facemask.
CDC does not recommend that people who are well wear a facemask to protect themselves from respiratory diseases, including COVID-19.
Facemasks should be used by people who show symptoms of COVID-19 to help prevent the spread of the disease to others. The use of facemasks is also crucial for health workers and people who are taking care of someone in close settings (at home or in a health care facility).

Wash your hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially after going to the bathroom; before eating; and after blowing your nose, coughing, or sneezing.
If soap and water are not readily available, use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer with at least 60% alcohol. Always wash hands with soap and water if hands are visibly dirty.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/about/prevention-treatment.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

ShaikhKamal said:


> China has put millions of Turk Uighur Muslims in concentration camps and also controlled the reproductive lives of Chinese women for decades. But the Chinese government are not willing to control Han Chinese eating rats, cats, bats, dogs, wild animals and all other living creatures ! Jews and Muslims dietary which states what they can and cannot eat. Hindus are mostly vegetarians but there is no dietary laws in China. There was SARS and now Corvid 19 (Coronavirus) epidemics starting in China and there may be many more in the future. Even the Black Death that killed half the population of Europe and Middle East in Middle Ages started in China !



Not only people in Vietnam eat bats, worms, spiders and snakes for thousands of years without falling ill, but all the people throughout South East Asia, to the Pacific Ocean, and even in South America.


And this not only for thousand of years, cave are literally the cradle of the Palaeolithic Homo erectus or Kinh people (người Kinh), the ancestor to modern Vietnames people which arose at least 1.8 million years ago.

Nothing to do with food habits, blaming it on bats...while South China is the realm of bats and caves, is no more absurd than trying to blame snow in Kattegat!


The Wuhan wet market was not the source of the outbreak as researchers into initial cases find first person with symptoms had no contact with market where disease is believed to have originated.

*Conclusion:*

This is clearly not the cause of the pandemic. It is more likely a biowarfare unleashed by the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> This is clearly not the cause of the pandemic. It is more likely a biowarfare unleashed by the enemy.



That remains to be proven. There also conspiracy theories about AIDS. Nonetheless SARS and Corvid 19 (Coronavirus) epidemics started in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

ShaikhKamal said:


> That remains to be proven. There also conspiracy theories about AIDS. Nonetheless SARS and Corvid 19 (Coronavirus) epidemics started in China.



Covid-19 originated in China? That remains to be proven.

Japanese TV report sparks speculations in China that COVID-19 may have originated in US.


----------



## airmarshal

No conspiracy theory. I was just wondering why corona virus first hit China - America's economic opponent and now Iran, America's military opponent in Middle East! 

Is this just another coincidence like one where American military is always found attacking countries with oil fields?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Glass said:


> ^this. They have to fix this shit and should not put the world in danger because their weird flaws in their culture. Stop eating weird shit for once and for all.


They eat the most disgusting things out of anyone in the whole world and I really don't understand it. They literally eat LIVE animals as well. You cannot mention this in the western world without being accused of racism. I guess I'm a racist but at least I'd rather be racist then have half the world dead from disease.



airmarshal said:


> No conspiracy theory. I was just wondering why corona virus first hit China - America's economic opponent and now Iran, America's military opponent in Middle East!
> 
> Is this just another coincidence like one where American military is always found attacking countries with oil fields?



South Korea, Japan, Italy, Germany, Canada all have Corona virus cases including many more countries. Let's stop with the conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

CrazyZ said:


> Whats worrisome about the Iran outbreak is the source is officially unknown. I would suspect people travailing from other countries, but you can't rule out a nefarious conspiracy.


we have a guess . just 3 weeks before the cases show up in Qom there was a leather and Show fair with participant from china , we guess the cases started from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Now these two a$$holes should answer for this shitfuckery:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223913118960701440


----------



## aryobarzan

Cthulhu said:


> Now these two a$$holes should answer for this shitfuckery:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223913118960701440


This virus has nothing to do with diet of east asian countries (just western propaganda to beat up on asian nations). There are too many reports that it may be man made and meant for ani empire nations such as china(includes North Korea due to proximity), Iran ( and hence Hezb by association and PMU).If you are wondering what about Venezuela (too close to US so was spared)..Russia will be next target...remember Patient zero has not been identified in many of these countries because it was not meant to...
Virus is designed not to kill a large numbers but disrupt the economical life of the anti empire nations and we can see it has already done that...

Virus was introduced just before china's new year where millions travel (maximum exposure). 
Virus was introduced in Iran before elections when millions line up for voting (maximum exposure)

I also believe many countries with sensitive Tourist industries are not reporting so Italian case may be just the tip of the iceberg...When the economical damage is done the empire will introduce the vaccine and that will end the pandemic (the first rule of biowarfare..make antidote before releasing the patogen).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

aryobarzan said:


> This virus has nothing to do with diet of east asian countries (just western propaganda to beat up on asian nations). There are too many reports that it may be man made and meant for ani empire nations such as china(includes North Korea due to proximity), Iran ( and hence Hezb by association and PMU).If you are wondering what about Venezuela (too close to US so was spared)..Russia will be next target...remember Patient zero has not been identified in many of these countries because it was not meant to...
> Virus is designed not to kill a large numbers but disrupt the economical life of the anti empire nations and we can see it has already done that...
> 
> Virus was introduced just before china's new year where millions travel (maximum exposure).
> Virus was introduced in Iran before elections when millions line up for voting (maximum exposure)
> 
> I also believe many countries with sensitive Tourist industries are not reporting so Italian case may be just the tip of the iceberg...When the economical damage is done the empire will introduce the vaccine and that will end the pandemic (the first rule of biowarfare..make antidote before releasing the patogen).




There is an obvious ongoing hate campaign well coordinated in all the western nations.

As the saying goes when you want to kill your dog, you accuse it of having rabies.

Compare with the friendliness of Cambodia, who's Prime Minister Hun Sen even made a special trip to Beijing to support China. Or the sympathy expressed by Iran.

And this goes from the Tiangong-1 smearing campaign to the MH-370 shooting cover up, to this biowarfare attack!



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> That one is so serious, from the WSJ, that it gives a hint on the real purpose.
> 
> And done under the cover of the First Amendment.
> 
> _*No racism to call China sick man of Asia?*
> 
> February 22, 2020
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 21 (Xinhua) -- The Wall Street Journal (WSJ) is playing the victim after it published an article on China earlier this month with a racist headline, provoking a public outcry.
> 
> On Feb. 3, the WSJ published an article written by Professor Walter Russell Mead of Bard College about the impact of the novel coronavirus epidemic on the Chinese economy. The WSJ's editors at the opinion department wrote the headline, "China Is the Real Sick Man of Asia."
> 
> The derogatory reference to Chinese in the headline was soon met with criticism both at home and abroad. The WSJ has denied accusations of racism, saying "these days the 'sick man' phrase is used to describe many countries." However, such an argument was rejected by several U.S. mainstream media and experts.
> 
> Quoting Catherine Ceniza Choy, a professor of ethnic studies at the University of California, Berkeley, NBC News reported that the "racist association of Chinese bodies as disease carriers" has roots in white supremacist and nativist fears of Asian migration in the late 19th century.
> 
> The Washington Post reported that "Anti-Chinese racism always hinged on the belief that Asians harbor disease. In the 19th century, China was referred to as 'the sick man of Asia.'"
> 
> Harry Zhang, associate professor with Old Dominion University in Virginia, said in a letter to the WSJ that "I was horrified to read the headline 'China Is the Sick Man of Asia' on Walter Russell Mead's column. At this critical moment for millions of Chinese who are suffering from the coronavirus, this headline triggers the extremely miserable memory for the Chinese since 1840 when the First Opium War broke out. I respect the First Amendment, but in a civilized society we should not tolerate this discriminatory opinion while humanity is under siege."
> 
> In response to the public outcry, William Lewis, chief executive of Dow Jones and publisher of the WSJ, said in a statement that "Our opinion pages regularly publish articles with opinions that people disagree -- or agree -- with, and it was not our intention to cause offense with the headline on the piece."
> 
> In fact, the headline is so controversial that editors with the WSJ have voiced their opposition.
> 
> Quoting people with knowledge of the discussion within the WSJ, The New York Times reported that two inner meetings were held at the WSJ before Feb. 19 to discuss the headline, and "the headline was widely considered offensive within the newsroom."
> 
> "In one meeting last week, one of the people said, reporters expressed their anger over the headline to Mr. Murray, the editor," the Times reported.
> 
> Matt Murray, editor-in-chief of the WSJ, agreed that "the headline was bad," but that "his hands were tied because of the traditional separation between the news and editorial sides of the Journal," according to the Times.
> 
> "Mr. Lewis, the Dow Jones chief executive, participated in a more recent meeting. Newsroom employees again pushed to get top editors to change the headline," the Times added.
> 
> However, the WSJ still has the article with the racist headline on its website.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0222/c90000-9660836.html  _​



Here, the modus operandi of the west exposed:



zectech said:


> That is why early reports claimed it was from a Hubei Chinese exotic food market that was filthy and jumped to humans. First was to blame the Chinese for being so dirty and filthy and disgusting. If it is ever found to be bio-engineered, then blame the Chinese again in that it escaped from a Chinese virus lab because where it was first discovered was not very far from the lab.
> 
> Has the US ever used biological weapons before?





zectech said:


> This is the official story of BBC, Fox News, DW, CNN. The Western story does not even make any sense. How does a (potential bioweapon) virus from a virus lab so happen to jump from the virus lab to bats and then mutate and then jump to humans? You can tell they are trying their worst to get the dumb down, brainwashed masses to blame China and the Chinese. The Western media likes to point out that there is a virus lab not far from where the outbreak started, so rumors can spread and the Chinese an be blamed again.


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> This virus has nothing to do with diet of east asian countries (just western propaganda to beat up on asian nations).


Are you sure that the thesis you wrote on diet of east asians has anything to do with my post?


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> This virus has nothing to do with diet of east asian countries (just western propaganda to beat up on asian nations). There are too many reports that it may be man made and meant for ani empire nations such as china(includes North Korea due to proximity), Iran ( and hence Hezb by association and PMU).If you are wondering what about Venezuela (too close to US so was spared)..Russia will be next target...remember Patient zero has not been identified in many of these countries because it was not meant to...
> Virus is designed not to kill a large numbers but disrupt the economical life of the anti empire nations and we can see it has already done that...
> 
> Virus was introduced just before china's new year where millions travel (maximum exposure).
> Virus was introduced in Iran before elections when millions line up for voting (maximum exposure)
> 
> I also believe many countries with sensitive Tourist industries are not reporting so Italian case may be just the tip of the iceberg...When the economical damage is done the empire will introduce the vaccine and that will end the pandemic (the first rule of biowarfare..make antidote before releasing the patogen).



Please stop with the nonsense.

COV, SARS, MERS, Swine flu, bird flu etc all originate from China, because of loosely regulated food markets and populations that live in close contact with wildlife!

Eating bats, snakes, cats, cockroaches, basically anything that moves is a risk add that to the fact that no sanitary and health measure are taken and eventually you get a mutation!

There is a difference between a farm raised animal even if it is exotic (snake, bat, etc) versus going into the wild and catching these animals then selling it on the street with little/no government oversight. This is exactly the risk one runs into when wild food isn’t inspected!

COV has existed for a LONG time in animals. Eventually it learns to mutate when in close contact with human species.

Calling this virus a “man made bioweapon” is a joke. It has a 2-3% mortality rate while Ebola has a 98% mortality rate. By comparison the flu kills up to 30K a year in the US ALONE.

Go look at the history of respiratory virus in China. It is well documented. Stop with conspiracy theories. Timing is normal as viruses tend to thrive in cooler seasons away from the UV and the heat of the sun. See flu season. See temperature when viruses breakdown. Etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

The virus is made by world zionism and americans like their best previous efforts such as Ebola, Sars and even HIV, etc....

Go to YouTube and search “ simspons virus ” to become more clear about bastard Yankees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Aramagedon said:


> The virus is made by world zionism and americans like their best previous efforts such as Ebola, Sars and even HIV, etc....
> 
> Go watch some simspon cartoons on YouTube to become more clear.



And people wonder why the Middle East is stuck in the stone ages.

Reminds me of the time that an IRGC general said that Israel was “stealing” Iran’s rain.

Complete incompetence. If Israel was so all mighty, 1 in 3 Israelis would not be living in poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> And people wonder why the Middle East is stuck in the stone ages.
> 
> Reminds me of the time that an IRGC general said that Israel was “stealing” Iran’s rain.
> 
> Complete incompetence. If Israel was so all mighty, 1 in 3 Israelis would not be living in poverty.


shut up Yankee pig. do what I said


----------



## BATMAN

Hack-Hook said:


> we have a guess . just 3 weeks before the cases show up in Qom there was a leather and Show fair with participant from china , we guess the cases started from there.



In earlier posts, Pakistani pdf members are openly claiming it's a biological attack on Iran by Israel.
Now whom shall we believe? Pakistani ruling party members.. who are more loyal to Iran than native Iranians or native Iranians ?



Aramagedon said:


> shut up Yankee pig. do what I said
> 
> View attachment 607706



Please clarify... is it Israel or US to be blamed?


----------



## Cthulhu

Cthulhu said:


> Now these two a$$holes should answer for this shitfuckery:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223913118960701440


@mangekyo Do you remember a while ago you posted an article barging about Iran's independence and stuff, And i said that's a lie and Iran is a colony of China now, And you asked what do i mean by? And i hold myself back and didn't answer you? Well, Here's your answer.
A month ago after WHO declared global health emergency, Iran's minister of health wrote a letter to president and asked him to stop flights between Iran and China, In an emergency cabinet meeting the government banned the flights to and from China, After this ban the ambassador of China and the head of Mahan Air airline hold a meeting and announced "Ban my a$$, We will have non of this, We will continue the flights between Iran and China", And continued they did. Now thanks to these two pieces of crap we have an outbreak on our hand. So here it goes the independence bs, Nothing has changed, They basically replaced the US with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

airmarshal said:


> No conspiracy theory. I was just wondering why corona virus first hit China - America's economic opponent and now Iran, America's military opponent in Middle East!
> 
> Is this just another coincidence like one where American military is always found attacking countries with oil fields?


1) Historically, global plagues first originated from China. 

2) How do you explain that it is also rapidly spreading in the US, Israel, Korea and other countries to the point that they can’t contain it?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

TheImmortal said:


> And people wonder why the Middle East is stuck in the stone ages.
> 
> Reminds me of the time that an IRGC general said that Israel was “stealing” Iran’s rain.
> 
> Complete incompetence. If Israel was so all mighty, 1 in 3 Israelis would not be living in poverty.


It's a soviet era costum to accuse US of every disaster


----------



## beijingwalker

Saho said:


> 1) Historically, global plagues first originated from China.


Last time WHO pandemic H1N1 influenza virus in 2009 originated from north America.

Since 2009 there have been six PHEIC declarations: the 2009 H1N1 (or swine flu) pandemic, the 2014 polio declaration, the 2014 outbreak of Ebola in Western Africa, the 2015–16 Zika virus epidemic, the 2018–20 Kivu Ebola epidemic, and the 2019–20 coronavirus outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Cthulhu said:


> Are you sure that the thesis you wrote on diet of east asians has anything to do with my post?


It does not and I am sorry I pressed the reply button by accident on your post..you actually have a good point on your post about not observing the flight ban by these two individuals.. but I also stand by my theory (and yes it is only a theory) that there are too many coincidences about the China and Iran outbreaks that require investigation. Blaming it on diet (as some people do in this forum) does not hold water with me..MERS came from Saudi arabia and AIDS, H1N1 originated in north america (with only 200 years of history ) china has thousands years of history and now everyone is ganging up on their diets. statistically north america is therefore higher generator of new disease than china!!!


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> It does not and I am sorry I pressed the reply button by accident on your post..you actually have a good point on your post about not observing the flight ban by these two individuals.. but I also stand by my theory (and yes it is only a theory) that there are too many coincidences about the China and Iran outbreaks that require investigation. Blaming it on diet (as some people do in this forum) does not hold water with me..MERS came from Saudi arabia and AIDS, H1N1 originated in north america (with only 200 years of history ) china has thousands years of history and now everyone is ganging up on their diets. statistically north america is therefore higher generator of new disease than china!!!


Yeah yeah yeah, As you said it yourself this is just theory, A conspiracy theory to be more precise, But what @TheImmortal said is a scientific proven issue with many article written about it in top academic journals, like this one published in June 2013:

Zoonoses in South-East Asia: a regional burden, a global threat


----------



## Glass

Finally.

*Turkey closes border with Iran amid coronavirus concerns*
DAILY SABAH
ISTANBUL
Published23.02.202015:15
Updated23.02.202016:00





Kapıköy Border Gate in eastern Turkey's Van province near the Iranian border (DHA Photo)
Turkey has closed its border with Iran as a preventative measure against the deadly coronavirus outbreak, shortly after Iranian officials announced eight people were killed in the country on Turkey's eastern border.

The Kapıköy border in eastern Van province and the Esendere border gate in Hakkari province were closed to visitors from Iran, sources said Sunday.

Iran became the first country in the Middle East with confirmed cases of the COVID-19, as the health ministry announced 43 people have been infected so far.

Authorities in Van, a popular destination for Iranian tourists in eastern Turkey, installed thermal cameras at the Kapıköy border crossing on Thursday while border officers in contact with visitors have been ordered to wear protective gear. Measures came amid an influx of Iranian tourists to Van, which shares Turkey's longest border with Iran, ahead of next month's Nowruz holiday.

Ankara has taken serious precautions and has successfully evacuated its citizens from the Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the deadly virus, which killed over 2,444 people in China alone.

Recently, the Iraqi government led by caretaker Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi also announced that they have banned all arrivals from Iran over concerns about the spread of the virus.





https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/2...es-border-with-iran-amid-coronavirus-concerns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

*COVID-19 defeat ‘before long’, Iran health minister says*

Society
February 23, 2020 - 17:42




TEHRAN – Iranian Health Minister Saeed Namaki has said effective measures have been taken and comprehensive plans are underway to get rid of the novel coronavirus, known as COVID-19, in the country.

The country has put in place a set of contingency plans, including the temporary shutdown of schools, universities and cultural centers, in an effort to curb a coronavirus outbreak that has already claimed eight lives in the country.

“With regard to the past experience, I say that we will defeat the coronavirus before long,” the minister stressed.

“As a veteran soldier in the Iranian health front, I have taken the responsibility of removing measles, tetanus, and polio which astonished the World Health Organization as the country is grappling with sanctions with no international support. So, I [definitely] say that we will defeat the coronavirus.”

He went on to say that the nation has been mobilized against the virus and “we will announce its defeat soon.” 

The Health Ministry on Sunday raised the death toll from the virus to eight and the number of people who had tested positive for coronavirus to 43.

As a preventive measure, Iranian authorities have ordered a week-long closure of educational and cultural institutions across 14 provinces as of Sunday, Press TV reported.

Spokesman for Tehran's Department of Education, Masoud Saghafi, said the decision was made to "prepare schools" which have to be disinfected and sanitized.

Tehran’s Mayor Pirouz Hanachi said Sunday that all the city’s public places, including the metro trains and buses, are being disinfected every night as part of attempts to contain the spread of the virus.

Head of Food and Drug Administration Mohammad Reza Shanehsaz also said that pharmacies will no longer be allowed to sell protective masks and that masks will be distributed among the population via government-run centers free of charge, with the priority given to virus-hit provinces.

MG


----------



## HannibalBarca

mangekyo said:


> *COVID-19 defeat ‘before long’, Iran health minister says*
> 
> Society
> February 23, 2020 - 17:42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Iranian Health Minister Saeed Namaki has said effective measures have been taken and comprehensive plans are underway to get rid of the novel coronavirus, known as COVID-19, in the country.
> 
> The country has put in place a set of contingency plans, including the temporary shutdown of schools, universities and cultural centers, in an effort to curb a coronavirus outbreak that has already claimed eight lives in the country.
> 
> “With regard to the past experience, I say that we will defeat the coronavirus before long,” the minister stressed.
> 
> “As a veteran soldier in the Iranian health front, I have taken the responsibility of removing measles, tetanus, and polio which astonished the World Health Organization as the country is grappling with sanctions with no international support. So, I [definitely] say that we will defeat the coronavirus.”
> 
> He went on to say that the nation has been mobilized against the virus and “we will announce its defeat soon.”
> 
> The Health Ministry on Sunday raised the death toll from the virus to eight and the number of people who had tested positive for coronavirus to 43.
> 
> As a preventive measure, Iranian authorities have ordered a week-long closure of educational and cultural institutions across 14 provinces as of Sunday, Press TV reported.
> 
> Spokesman for Tehran's Department of Education, Masoud Saghafi, said the decision was made to "prepare schools" which have to be disinfected and sanitized.
> 
> Tehran’s Mayor Pirouz Hanachi said Sunday that all the city’s public places, including the metro trains and buses, are being disinfected every night as part of attempts to contain the spread of the virus.
> 
> Head of Food and Drug Administration Mohammad Reza Shanehsaz also said that pharmacies will no longer be allowed to sell protective masks and that masks will be distributed among the population via government-run centers free of charge, with the priority given to virus-hit provinces.
> 
> MG



As long as Patient Zero isn't found... everything is BS...


----------



## mangekyo

HannibalBarca said:


> As long as Patient Zero isn't found... everything is BS...



*Iran: 43 infected with coronavirus; patient zero identified*





People wear masks after deaths from and new confirmed cases of the coronavirus in Tehran, Iran on February 21, 2020 [Fatemeh Bahrami / Anadolu Agency]

February 23, 2020 at 2:02 pm

Iran has confirmed 15 new cases of the new coronavirus, taking the total to 43 with a death toll of eight, reports _Reuters_. Most of the infections have been in the Shia Muslim holy city of Qom.

According to the Iranian Health Minister Saeed Namaki:

The virus came from China to Qom city. A Merchant from Qom who died of the virus used to regularly travel to China … Flights were suspended between the two countries but he used indirect flights.

He urged people to avoid traveling to Qom, a major destination for Shia pilgrims 120 km (75 miles) south of the capital Tehran.

“Obviously we do not recommend trips to Qom or any other holy Shia cities in Iran,” Namaki said on state television.

Health Ministry spokesman Kianush Jahanpur announced the 15 new cases earlier on Sunday.

“So far, we have 43 infected cases and the death toll is eight,” he told the television.

Eight of the new infections were in Qom, where authorities have shut down schools and religious seminaries. In Tehran and some other cities, schools have been closed until Tuesday.

@Cthulhu The health minister says flights were suspended 


www.middleeastmonitor.com/20200223-iran-43-infected-with-coronavirus-patient-zero-identified/


----------



## OldTwilight

Rouhani gov can't make decision and act base on it ... its just like past 6 years , they want to wait till the passage of time solve or halve the problem ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mangekyo said:


> @Cthulhu The health minister says flights were suspended


He says they were but people in the Iranian military forum (military.ir) showed with evidence that they weren't.


----------



## mangekyo

Cthulhu said:


> He says they were but people in the Iranian military forum (military.ir) showed with evidence that they weren't.


I find it very strange that after China, Iran is the most affected country. We don’t even share a border with China.


----------



## HannibalBarca

mangekyo said:


> I find it very strange that after China, Iran is the most affected country. We don’t even share a border with China.


What do you mean? Don't tell me you are part of the "conspiracy illuminati" entity...
Then the same will be said to Italy...Korea... Diamond Princess...Japan etc...

The answer is relatively simple... Mistakes and lack of Precautions.... ie INCOMPETENCE of the central services...


----------



## zartosht

I knew it was really bad as soon as the first reports of fatalities came in.... 

Iranian culture and religious practices that involve lots of gatherings of people in close proximity to each other is the perfect environment for virus' to spread... 

They really need to take this seriously and shut down every religious centre, mosque, hossieniye. school, university, bazars, large malls and anywhere people congregate in mass for at least 2 weeks....\

as the saying goes, an ounce of prevention is worth more then a pound of cure.


----------



## mangekyo

HannibalBarca said:


> What do you mean? Don't tell me you are part of the "conspiracy illuminati" entity...
> Then the same will be said to Italy...Korea... Diamond Princess...Japan etc...
> 
> The answer is relatively simple... Mistakes and lack of Precautions.... ie INCOMPETENCE of the central services...



No. There would be no reason to cause the outbreak in China first only to export the virus it to Iran. If Iran was the target for biological warfare, they could have gone through Iraq, Afghanistan, or even use the Mossad, MEK or CIA agents in Iran. It's just strange that Iran is after China, the most affected country. The virus was first reported in China on December 31. The first case of the virus in Iran was reported almost 2 months after. I would understand if the first case was reported a week after, or 2 or even 3 weeks after the outbreak in China, but not almost 2 months after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

zartosht said:


> I knew it was really bad as soon as the first reports of fatalities came in....
> 
> Iranian culture and religious practices that involve lots of gatherings of people in close proximity to each other is the perfect environment for virus' to spread...
> 
> They really need to take this seriously and shut down every religious centre, mosque, hossieniye. school, university, bazars, large malls and anywhere people congregate in mass for at least 2 weeks....\
> 
> as the saying goes, an ounce of prevention is worth more then a pound of cure.



Closing them is a good first step... But the most problematic aspect of such outbreak... is "Education"... unfortunately the Region is not Educated/neither have a proper plan to behave in such situations...
Per exemple... When you see, a Medical team treating patients without the full cover... but only a mask... you know things are getting serious... If the pros are not given proper equipments... what can be said to the civilians then...
Not even going into the aspect of the quality of HEalth structures...
Unfortunately our region isn't ready for it, not even close... If that thing get out of control... then Wars will be angelic next to it...



mangekyo said:


> No. There would be no reason to cause the outbreak in China first only to export the virus it to Iran. If Iran was the target for biological warfare, they could have gone through Iraq, Afghanistan, or even use the Mossad, MEK or CIA agents in Iran. It's just strange that Iran is after China, the most affected country. The virus was first reported in China on December 31. The first case of the virus in Iran was reported almost 2 months after. I would understand if the first case was reported a week after, or 2 or even 3 weeks after the outbreak in China, but not almost 2 months after.


Did you forget Italy? Korea? where Cases are out of control....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

mangekyo said:


> I find it very strange that after China, Iran is the most affected country. We don’t even share a border with China.



Iran is the most affected country? South Korea is cases are in hundreds! Japan? US has similar amount of cases...

Man this board is filled with unintelligent people.

Due to US sanctions, Iran has been forced to rely on China for heavy trade and many Iranians travel to China to place order for goods for their factories/shops/etc. On top of that many Chinese businessman travel to Iran for investment opportunities.

So yes it is logical that Iran could receive the virus especially when its health ministry is borderline incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

There're are only 4 explanations for this number that i can think of:
1- The health sector is ran by a bunch of real buffoons.
2- The officials are not announcing the real numbers.
3- There are many infected people that are showing the symptoms by now and are not hospitalized but running around freely.
4- The virus has mutated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

mangekyo said:


> I find it very strange that after China, Iran is the most affected country. We don’t even share a border with China.



1) China - 76,940 cases 
2) Diamond Princess - 691 
3) S. Korea - 602 
4) Japan - 146 
5) Italy- 134 
6) Singapore - 89 
7) Hong Kong - 74 
8) Iran - 43 
9) Thailand - 35 
10) USA- 35



Cthulhu said:


> There're are only 4 explanations for this number that i can think of:
> 1- The health sector is ran by a bunch of real buffoons.
> 2- The officials are not announcing the real numbers.
> 3- There are many infected people that are showing the symptoms by now and are not hospitalized but running around freely.
> 4- The virus has mutated.



That's the percentage death rate, NOT the confirmed number of CASES


----------



## HannibalBarca

Cthulhu said:


> There're are only 4 explanations for this number that i can think of:
> 1- The health sector is ran by a bunch of real buffoons.
> 2- The officials are not announcing the real numbers.
> 3- There are many infected people that are showing the symptoms by now and are not hospitalized but running around freely.
> 4- The virus has mutated.



Maybe all of them.
There is this info of a Doctor who Died from it, in Northern Iran... And previously to his death he was working in a small town 4 weeks ago!!! With incubation to 20ish days...
Of that Mayor in Teheran who is infected and before getting checked he was at the Friday prayer...
That's just few cases... but that gives us some sort of Time window... of many weeks...
If that's indeed true... then you guys are truly in danger...


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> That's the percentage death rate, NOT the confirmed number of CASES


The numbers are case fatality rate:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Case_fatality_rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Cthulhu said:


> There're are only 4 explanations for this number that i can think of:
> 1- The health sector is ran by a bunch of real buffoons.
> 2- The officials are not announcing the real numbers.
> 3- There are many infected people that are showing the symptoms by now and are not hospitalized but running around freely.
> 4- The virus has mutated.


they don't state the real infected people number. also it seems like the virus mutated.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

aryobarzan said:


> This virus has nothing to do with diet of east asian countries (just western propaganda to beat up on asian nations). There are too many reports that it may be man made and meant for ani empire nations such as china(includes North Korea due to proximity), Iran ( and hence Hezb by association and PMU).If you are wondering what about Venezuela (too close to US so was spared)..Russia will be next target...remember Patient zero has not been identified in many of these countries because it was not meant to...
> Virus is designed not to kill a large numbers but disrupt the economical life of the anti empire nations and we can see it has already done that...
> 
> Virus was introduced just before china's new year where millions travel (maximum exposure).
> Virus was introduced in Iran before elections when millions line up for voting (maximum exposure)
> 
> I also believe many countries with sensitive Tourist industries are not reporting so Italian case may be just the tip of the iceberg...When the economical damage is done the empire will introduce the vaccine and that will end the pandemic (the first rule of biowarfare..make antidote before releasing the patogen).



Well said brother, together we will put all our effort to defeat this malicious coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Stryker1982 said:


> 1) China - 76,940 cases
> 2) Diamond Princess - 691
> 3) S. Korea - 602
> 4) Japan - 146
> 5) Italy- 134
> 6) Singapore - 89
> 7) Hong Kong - 74
> 8) Iran - 43
> 9) Thailand - 35
> 10) USA- 35
> 
> 
> 
> That's the percentage death rate, NOT the confirmed number of CASES



Hmm. I read somewhere that there were more than 800 confirmed cases.



Mithridates said:


> they don't state the real infected people number. also it seems like the virus mutated.


I heard even parliament members are among the infected

43 is a low number. I believe the real number is much higher. So far people visiting Iran has exported the virus to Canada and Lebanon. Which might indicate that the real number is much higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Mithridates said:


> they don't state the real infected people number. also it seems like the virus mutated.


The ratio of deaths to the total number of conformed cases in a period of time, Iran is an abnormality, Possible reasons noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Hmm. I read somewhere that there were more than 800 confirmed cases.
> 
> 
> I heard even parliament members are among the infected
> 
> 43 is a low number. I believe the real number is much higher. So far people visiting Iran has exported the virus to Canada and Lebanon. Which might indicate that the real number is much higher


well two newly elected parliament members from rasht also diagnosed with it too.


----------



## mangekyo

Mithridates said:


> well two newly elected parliament members from rasht also diagnosed with it too.


There are confirmed reports in Rasht, Tehran, Qom, Arak, Babol and Isfahan, but the only 43 are infected... I dont believe that number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

ShaikhKamal said:


> That remains to be proven. There also conspiracy theories about AIDS. Nonetheless SARS and Corvid 19 (Coronavirus) epidemics started in China.



Man, here the scientific proof.


_*New Chinese study indicates novel coronavirus did not originate in Huanan seafood market*

2020/2/22

A new study by Chinese researchers indicates the novel coronavirus may have begun human-to-human transmission in late November from a place other than the Huanan seafood market in Wuhan.

The study published on ChinaXiv, a Chinese open repository for scientific researchers, reveals the new coronavirus was introduced to the seafood market from another location, and then spread rapidly from market to market. The findings were the result of analyses of genome-wide data, sources of infection and the route of spread of 93 samples of the novel coronavirus collected from 12 countries across four continents.

The study believes that patient zero transmitted the virus to workers or sellers at the Huanan seafood market. The crowded market facilitated the further transmission of the virus to buyers, which caused a wider spread in early December 2019.

According to the researchers, the new coronavirus experienced two sudden population expansions, including one on January 6, 2020, which was related to the Chinese New Year's Day holiday.

An earlier expansion occurred on December 8, implying human-to-human transmission may have started in early December or late November, and then accelerated when it reached the Huanan seafood market.

On January 6, the National Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a second-level emergency response, which the researchers said served as a warning against mass public activity and travel.

If the warnings had received wider public attention, the number of cases spreading nationally and globally in mid-to-late January would have been lower, said the researchers.

Patients from Australia, France, Japan and the US - countries with wider samples - have had at least two sources of infection, and the US in particular has reported five sources, the study said.

However, based upon limited samples in other countries, the source of most infections is deemed to be the same. In addition to their contact history with Wuhan, some may have been infected in South China's Guangdong Province and Singapore.

Global Times

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1180429.shtml ​_




http://archive.is/CNdlU/03ca13e0629978be1f6d5fb6229e1bd27b06a6a8.jpg ; https://archive.is/CNdlU/19a14329103d7cfb041c3ee1fa0aa008cf9b8e96/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010536/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjunZU8AAXehc?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451 
▲ 1. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020





http://archive.ph/iOoR0/d01bf7c0f62b110bd7db834f01a764e193bbef48.jpg ; https://archive.ph/iOoR0/8431792749d74ed832569f90ed7ad27f98f5b6a4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010835/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjvkfVAAAh1m3?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451 
▲ 2. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020





http://archive.ph/M3Ab7/d7e302766333d9c2299cd8a91995732b2f14fd75.jpg ; https://archive.ph/M3Ab7/9091c0b1e6d8cfb0fd2680c7106679ad446cde4e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224011104/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjwp-UcAA2W15?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451 
▲ 3. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Man, here the scientific proof.
> 
> 
> _*New Chinese study indicates novel coronavirus did not originate in Huanan seafood market*
> 
> 2020/2/22
> 
> A new study by Chinese researchers indicates the novel coronavirus may have begun human-to-human transmission in late November from a place other than the Huanan seafood market in Wuhan.
> 
> The study published on ChinaXiv, a Chinese open repository for scientific researchers, reveals the new coronavirus was introduced to the seafood market from another location, and then spread rapidly from market to market. The findings were the result of analyses of genome-wide data, sources of infection and the route of spread of 93 samples of the novel coronavirus collected from 12 countries across four continents.
> 
> The study believes that patient zero transmitted the virus to workers or sellers at the Huanan seafood market. The crowded market facilitated the further transmission of the virus to buyers, which caused a wider spread in early December 2019.
> 
> According to the researchers, the new coronavirus experienced two sudden population expansions, including one on January 6, 2020, which was related to the Chinese New Year's Day holiday.
> 
> An earlier expansion occurred on December 8, implying human-to-human transmission may have started in early December or late November, and then accelerated when it reached the Huanan seafood market.
> 
> On January 6, the National Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a second-level emergency response, which the researchers said served as a warning against mass public activity and travel.
> 
> If the warnings had received wider public attention, the number of cases spreading nationally and globally in mid-to-late January would have been lower, said the researchers.
> 
> Patients from Australia, France, Japan and the US - countries with wider samples - have had at least two sources of infection, and the US in particular has reported five sources, the study said.
> 
> However, based upon limited samples in other countries, the source of most infections is deemed to be the same. In addition to their contact history with Wuhan, some may have been infected in South China's Guangdong Province and Singapore.
> 
> Global Times
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1180429.shtml _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/CNdlU/03ca13e0629978be1f6d5fb6229e1bd27b06a6a8.jpg ; https://archive.is/CNdlU/19a14329103d7cfb041c3ee1fa0aa008cf9b8e96/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010536/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjunZU8AAXehc?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 1. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/iOoR0/d01bf7c0f62b110bd7db834f01a764e193bbef48.jpg ; https://archive.ph/iOoR0/8431792749d74ed832569f90ed7ad27f98f5b6a4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224010835/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjvkfVAAAh1m3?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 2. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/M3Ab7/d7e302766333d9c2299cd8a91995732b2f14fd75.jpg ; https://archive.ph/M3Ab7/9091c0b1e6d8cfb0fd2680c7106679ad446cde4e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200224011104/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERfjwp-UcAA2W15?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://twitter.com/coopesdetat/status/1231703460132712451
> ▲ 3. First, preprint out of China looking at 93 SARS-CoV-2 genomes finding. Feb 23, 2020



Yeah it just so happens that SARs also a respiratory illness came from China and now its close companion COV also came from China. Also bird flu was also deemed to origin in China.

But sure, China is the innocent one here. 

China skirts quality control every chance it can get. Let’s not forget the pet food scandal which led to deaths of pets across the world due to metal/lead poisoning. Let’s not forget the harmful cheap products it exports to countries around the world.

China doesn’t obey laws (IP) and disregards World Trade statues. So why expect such a society to care about human health?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BATMAN said:


> In earlier posts, Pakistani pdf members are openly claiming it's a biological attack on Iran by Israel.
> Now whom shall we believe? Pakistani ruling party members.. who are more loyal to Iran than native Iranians or native Iranians ?


if they have any claim let them prove it


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> There're are only 4 explanations for this number that i can think of:
> 1- The health sector is ran by a bunch of real buffoons.
> 2- The officials are not announcing the real numbers.
> *3- There are many infected people that are showing the symptoms by now and are not hospitalized but running around freely.*
> 4- The virus has mutated.


just consider this . 80% of patients only show symptoms of mild cold


----------



## OldTwilight

Qom City parliament member :

The causality is 50 people 

at least 250 people are isolated
https://fararu.com/fa/news/430575/نماینده-قم-حدود-۵۰-نفر-بر-اثر-کرونا-در-قم-فوت-کردند-سه-هفته-است-کرونا-به-قم-آمده-این-موضوع-دیر-اعلام-شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

There has been a case in bahrain and AFG.

Pakistan needs to seal the border with Iran and AFG.

Further, KSA needs to allow Umra/Hajj for next one year to local citizens only.

I feel our govt. is hiding something. How can there be a case in Iran and AFG but not in Pakistan.


----------



## OldTwilight

Zulfiqar said:


> There has been a case in bahrain and AFG.
> 
> Pakistan needs to seal the border with Iran and AFG.
> 
> Further, KSA needs to allow Umra/Hajj for next one year to local citizens only.
> 
> I feel our govt. is hiding something. How can there be a case in Iran and AFG but not in Pakistan.




Well , this is bad , if this start to spread in Iraq or Afghanistan , the death toll will sky rocket ....


----------



## Cthulhu

Hack-Hook said:


> just consider this . 80% of patients only show symptoms of mild cold


Common factor, Doesn't explain the abnormality.


----------



## OldTwilight

There is another wave of rain and cold weather reaching Iran in this week


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> Common factor, Doesn't explain the abnormality.


why not , just think about how many time you yourself attributed your cold or influenza to allergy . how many time you said these sign are becase i ate grape or melon ?

another factor is that we didn't have enough corona virus detection kits , but hopefully it will be a things of past as there is rumors on the net that Defense Ministery managed to produce those Kits in Iran
https://ir.sputniknews.com/iran/202002235998625-تولید-نخستین-کیت-تشخیص-ویروس-کرونا-در-ایران/
https://linkdoni.soft98.ir/link-21325.html
well hope its true right now we import them in limitted quantity from china and you can guess why.


----------



## Cthulhu

Hack-Hook said:


> why not , just think about how many time you yourself attributed your cold or influenza to allergy . how many time you said these sign are becase i ate grape or melon ?


This is a common factor between Iran and other countries so it can't explain the irregularity.


Hack-Hook said:


> another factor is that we didn't have enough corona virus detection kits , but hopefully it will be a things of past as there is rumors on the net that Defense Ministery managed to produce those Kits in Iran
> https://ir.sputniknews.com/iran/202002235998625-تولید-نخستین-کیت-تشخیص-ویروس-کرونا-در-ایران/
> https://linkdoni.soft98.ir/link-21325.html
> well hope its true right now we import them in limited quantity from china and you can guess why.


This can be the number 5 explanation, A good one indeed, Since having low number of kits means that the tests could only be conducted for patients with the worst conditions, Hence the higher number for case fatality rate.


----------



## sammuel

~


I usually don't write in the Iranian forum , but what is the story of this stupid poll in this thread ?

" Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? "

Fight how ? unleashed by who ? how ?

Sounds like mullah propaganda.

*Only on Friday this person , Mr Ayatollah khamenei said that the that voting was “a religious duty”, and blamed the low turnout on the “negative propaganda” about the new coronavirus by Iran’s enemies.*

Now suddenly it is is a virus " unleashed by enemies "

If anyone is to blame here , it is this supreme mullah person that insisted on holding this elections , that are meaningless anyway.

Luckily Iranians are smarter than this and most of them stayed home on Friday.


~



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-blames-coronavirus-propaganda-idUSKCN20H09Z


----------



## TheImmortal

For the fools that think China was “innocent”. Until the government was thoroughly embarrassed in the eyes of the world, it didn’t take such a precaution. Should have done this when SARS broke out years ago.


*China Bans Trade, Consumption of Wild Animals to Counter Virus*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-consumption-of-wild-animals-to-counter-virus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VEVAK

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> I usually don't write in the Iranian forum , but what is the story of this stupid poll in this thread ?
> 
> " Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? "
> 
> Fight how ? unleashed by who ? how ?
> 
> Sounds like mullah propaganda.
> 
> *Only on Friday this person , Mr Ayatollah khamenei said that the that voting was “a religious duty”, and blamed the low turnout on the “negative propaganda” about the new coronavirus by Iran’s enemies.*
> 
> Now suddenly it is is a virus " unleashed by enemies "
> 
> If anyone is to blame here , it is this supreme mullah person that insisted on holding this elections , that are meaningless anyway.
> 
> Luckily Iranians are smarter than this and most of them stayed home on Friday.
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-blames-coronavirus-propaganda-idUSKCN20H09Z




Result clearly show most people that didn't show were pro Reformist and they didn't care to show because they got tired of those compromising idiots that could neither fix the economy or social issues and 42% is a rather normal rate globally for a country with over 80 million ppl. Especially considering that we don't have a prime minister elected by the parliament and the people elect our president and those elections aren't till next year! 
And Iranians gave clear answer of what they think of JCPOA 2.0 So I'm grateful they didn't show although 15%-20% wouldn't of changed anything for them! 

And if anything this is good news for the pro military crowd and bad news for Israel so I wouldn't be so quick to celebrating if I was you because the guy that made sure Iran built a Missile base in every corner of the country and a the former head of the IRGC Aerospace Forces is now the top guy in the parliament! LOL!

it's funny to see a child murdering Israeli from an apartheid regime talking about our elections you morons can't even get rid of Nut&yahoo LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

well guys seems like part of fatalities in recently days were not actually effected by coronavirus but H1N1 influenza. i'm not sure if it's a good or bad news...


----------



## mohsen

Just last year, between 16000 to 41000 people have died from influenza in US, this number was 61000 for 2018.


BBC Instagram updates on Corona virus in 48 hours:
Iran 27 times
China 2 times
Italy 1 time
Afghanistan 1 time
S.Korea 1 time



In other words, it's important to have a live update thread about corona virus in Iran!
*Zionists *want this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## TheImmortal

mohsen said:


> Just last year, between 16000 to 41000 people have died from influenza in US, this number was 61000 for 2018.
> 
> 
> BBC Instagram updates on Corona virus in 48 hours:
> Iran 27 times
> China 2 times
> Italy 1 time
> Afghanistan 1 time
> S.Korea 1 time
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it's important to have a live update thread about corona virus in Iran!
> *Zionists *want this.



Media is bored, this virus is impressive for its long incubation period and ability to pass from host to others without the host having any symptoms.

But it lacks lethality (2% mortality rate) and its rate of spreading (1 infected person can affect X amount of people on average) is also not impressive.

I blame the media and the experts who have nothing better to do besides sell fear headlines.

certainly this virus is much more impressive than its brother SARS. But it’s exponential growth of infected has topped out. If it were really impressive as the media likes you to believe we would be at 250K-500K cases right now.

Instead we have slowly climbed from 50 to 79K. For those that know about virus spreading, the first few months are critical for the virus to spread as much as possible before anti virus measures (awareness, vaccine trials, closed borders, quarantine) are taken which slows virus cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Zulfiqar said:


> There has been a case in bahrain and AFG.
> 
> Pakistan needs to seal the border with Iran and AFG.
> 
> Further, KSA needs to allow Umra/Hajj for next one year to local citizens only.
> 
> I feel our govt. is hiding something. How can there be a case in Iran and AFG but not in Pakistan.


I guess in that case pakistan better get a move on with fencing off its side of the iran/pakistan border then shouldnt it?,as so far its only fenced about 50kms,that leaves about 900 odd kilometers to go I think.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> I usually don't write in the Iranian forum , but what is the story of this stupid poll in this thread ?
> 
> " Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? "
> 
> Fight how ? unleashed by who ? how ?
> 
> Sounds like mullah propaganda.
> 
> *Only on Friday this person , Mr Ayatollah khamenei said that the that voting was “a religious duty”, and blamed the low turnout on the “negative propaganda” about the new coronavirus by Iran’s enemies.*
> 
> Now suddenly it is is a virus " unleashed by enemies "
> 
> If anyone is to blame here , it is this supreme mullah person that insisted on holding this elections , that are meaningless anyway.
> 
> Luckily Iranians are smarter than this and most of them stayed home on Friday.
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-blames-coronavirus-propaganda-idUSKCN20H09Z




I will not argue that the timing of this election was not contributing to contain the outbreak, but as you know my dear friend, democracy is above everything in Iran, and parliamentary elections are valued more than one's own life!

Their country, their rules. Previously the people expressed the will to sign the J.C.P.O.A. with Shaitan-e Buzurg and with catastrophic consequences, but it was a democratic decision.

And the sanctions are certainly making the situation from bad to worse!





Two examples:

• U.S. blocking Iranians the access to live updated map on the outbreak!

_11:56 AM · Feb 24, 2020·TweetDeck

آرتیکل ۱۹
@ARTICLE19Iran

There has been false news circulating about the Iranian government blocking an important coronavirus resource: the live updated map of infections and deaths by @JohnsHopkins. The website is blocked in Iran, but not because of Iran, but because of sanctions. #COVID19

https://twitter.com/ARTICLE19Iran/status/1231895623789576192 ​_

_

The server-side block can be further validated through OONI measurements for that website.

https://explorer.ooni.org/measureme.../index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

https://explorer.ooni.org/search?until=2020-02-25&domain=gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com&probe_cc=IR

https://twitter.com/OpenObservatory/status/1231977752636600327 ​_
• Medical sanctions causing shortage of equipment for diagnosis, prevention and treatment:


_*Iranian physician calls for urgent removal of medical sanctions against Iran*

24 February 2020 - 18:42 

TEHRAN, Feb. 24 (MNA) – An Iranian physician and senior media activist in a letter to Director General of the World Health Organization asked WHO for urgent action to lift medical sanctions against Iran.

According to Shafaqna, the full text of Dr. Abolfazl Fateh’s letter to WHO is as follows:

H. E. Doctor Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus

Director General of the World Health Organization

As you are aware COVID-19 has placed the world in a dangerous epidemic and all the forecasts indicate the very fast spread of the virus. As the World Health Organisation declared a global health emergency on 31st January, it seems that we are only just dealing with the tip of the iceberg. News from Iran indicates that so far, tens, probably even hundreds of people have been infected with COVID-19.

Iran has an advanced healthcare capacity and system however, as you are aware, the country is under unprecedented and extreme sanctions put in place by the United States of America. Due to the harsh conditions and the spread of the population of 80 million in such a large territory, along with its borders; it is evident that they are short of the required resources and equipment for diagnosis, prevention and treatment, especially laboratory kits, masks N-95, protective gowns for medical staff, ambulances, specialised medicines, antiseptics and appropriate medical supplies, in addition there is also a need for the latest information on successful trials in combating this virus.

Health, hygiene and access to medical care are the fundamental rights of all the human beings regardless of race, religion, and nationality.

As an Iranian physician and senior media activist residing outside of Iran, I sincerely seek your urgent attention for the sanctions on providing healthcare support, drugs, medical laboratory kits and preventive equipment to be lifted immediately.

Iranians living outside the country are willing to send humanitarian support in such a difficult situation for the impacted population, however due to the sanctions, it is not possible to do so.

It must be brought to the attention of other global organisations not to overrule the healthcare rights through political considerations.

I firmly believe this is the request of a vast majority of Iranians living abroad.

Clearly, any delay in removing the sanctions on healthcare support will result in countless innocent and vulnerable people losing their lives.

It is our humane duty to do the right thing immediately and not to carry over the tragic consequences.

Humanity demands action today; otherwise, the vulnerable will pay the price.

I sincerely hope that you take the action needed to combat the sanctions on healthcare that Iran faces, and do not let health care become politicized and the political pressure take innocent lives.

Yours sincerely
Abolfazl Fateh
MD and PhD in media studies 24/03/2020

MNA/PR
News Code 155994

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/155994/Iranian-physician-calls-for-urgent-removal-of-medical-sanctions ​_
*________________________*​


TheImmortal said:


> For the fools that think China was “innocent”. Until the government was thoroughly embarrassed in the eyes of the world, it didn’t take such a precaution. Should have done this when SARS broke out years ago.
> 
> 
> *China Bans Trade, Consumption of Wild Animals to Counter Virus*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-consumption-of-wild-animals-to-counter-virus





TheImmortal said:


> Yeah it just so happens that SARs also a respiratory illness came from China and now its close companion COV also came from China. Also bird flu was also deemed to origin in China.
> 
> But sure, China is the innocent one here.
> 
> China skirts quality control every chance it can get. Let’s not forget the pet food scandal which led to deaths of pets across the world due to metal/lead poisoning. Let’s not forget the harmful cheap products it exports to countries around the world.
> 
> China doesn’t obey laws (IP) and disregards World Trade statues. So why expect such a society to care about human health?



This most heinous wording only betrays the fear of the perpetators to be first exposed, and then to receive a punishing (thermonuclear) retribution for their mischiefs!

Again, China is the target of the U.S. murderous bio-attack, with the control of North Korean and Iranian resources (rare earth and hydrocarbons) as the ultimate goal!

_*Science vs politics*

Published: 12:30am, 18 Feb, 2020

The H1N1 influenza strain in a 2009 pandemic was first detected in the US and killed an estimated half a million people but no countries turned away or quarantined Americans
...
In the February 5 post, titled: “Something’s Not Right Here Folks”, Cavolo draws a comparison frequently invoked by Beijing’s defenders: the reaction to the 2009 outbreak of an H1N1 influenza pandemic, an illness that the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimated to have led to as many as 575,400 deaths globally during the first year the virus circulated.

Estimates suggest that the H1N1 strain, which was first detected in the US, infected as much as 24 per cent of the world’s population.

Despite these staggering numbers, Cavolo pointed out, no countries turned Americans away or quarantined them. Nor did Washington come under sustained attack for initially undercounting the number of people infected.

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...s-did-us-overreact-coronavirus-outbreak-china ​_






For those who are totally clueless about how to conduct a biowarfare attack, please acquaint yourself with the computer game Plague Inc: Evolved.

You will learn why an attack should *always* start in China, or India, and never in Greenland. (the most populous, the most connexions)





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/video-gamers-report-in.91218/page-128#post-6050269
_Plague Inc: Evolved:_ Pandemic starting in China..Coincidence? I think not!


*________________________*​


_*64 people tested positive for ‘coronavirus’ in Iran: health min.*

24 February 2020 - 10:37 

TEHRAN, Feb. 24 (MNA) – According to a report of the Ministry of Health and Medical Education, 64 people in the country have been diagnosed with ‘coronavirus’.

Many reports are related to hospitalization of patients at hospitals with influenza, he said, adding, “of total patients with influenza, about 64 of whom have been diagnosed with coronavirus.”

Unfortunately, coronavirus has claimed lives of 12 people in the country up to the present time, he added.

According to the report of the Ministry of Health and Medical Education, two people diagnosed with ‘coronavirus’ in Tehran had come from Qom province.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/155973/64-people-tested-positive-for-coronavirus-in-Iran-health-min ​_

*________________________*​

_Mon Feb 24, 2020 2:25

The epicenter of the outbreak is the central city of Qom.

As a preventive measure, Iranian authorities have ordered a week-long closure of educational and cultural institutions across 14 provinces as of Sunday.

These provinces include Qom, Markazi, Gilan, Ardabil, Kermanshah, Qazvin, Zanjan, Mazandaran, Golestan, Hamadan, Alborz, Semnan, Kordestan and the capital, Tehran.

Spokesman for Tehran's Department of Education, Masoud Saghafi, said the decision was made to "prepare schools" which have to be disinfected and sanitized.

Tehran’s Mayor Pirouz Hanachi said Sunday that all the city’s public places, including the metro trains and buses, are being disinfected every night as part of attempts to contain the spread of the virus.

Head of Food and Drug Administration Mohammad Reza Shanehsaz also said that pharmacies will no longer be allowed to sell protective masks and that masks will be distributed among the population via government-run centers free of charge, with the priority given to virus-hit provinces.

http://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981205000359 ​_
*________________________*​

_*Iraqi nationals banned from traveling to Iran *

Feb 25, 2020, 12:20 AM

Baghdad, Feb 25, IRNA – Iran's Embassy in Baghdad in a statement on Monday announced that Iraqis' visit to Iran is forbidden until March 6.

The statement said that given the significance of public health and the need for preserving health safety of both countries, Iraqi nationals are banned from entering Iran until March 6.

Iraqi health officials announced identification of a case of coronavirus in Najaf.

Following spread of the virus, Iraq closed its border crossings with Iran on Thursday, as Iranians are currently banned from visiting the country.

https://en.irna.ir/news/83689543/Iraqi-nationals-banned-from-traveling-to-Iran ​_

*________________________*​
*Total cases as of 25 February 2020:*

• 100s suspected cases
• 64 confirmed cases
• 12 deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Sineva said:


> I guess in that case pakistan better get a move on with fencing off its side of the iran/pakistan border then shouldnt it?,as so far its only fenced about 50kms,that leaves about 900 odd kilometers to go I think.



We have also created ditches in many sections as first step (although it will only stop vehicular movement and not human).

Fencing will take time as priority item is completion of fencing with AFG (to be completed this year).

Right now some other measures would be needed to shut off traffic at the border and I don't think we would have enough resources to deal with Iran border owing to Indian Escalation on eastern border and the ongoing peace process in AFG. Tough neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

I'm worried about the cases in Afghanistan. Afghanistan and Pakistan are very closely linked, with thousands of back and forth in the border per day. Let's see how it turns up.


----------



## sammuel

*~

Iran's Deputy Health Minister Iraj Harirchi, who has been briefing officials journalists
In past couple of days, announced in a #video message that he has tested positive for #CoronaVirus.







*


----------



## Cthulhu

Total cases:95
Total deaths: 15
Total recovered:3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cent4

Following website is also good to track the overall situation. 

https://ncov2019.live/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The American movie that predicted Corona virus from bats from Hong Kong city back in 2011:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Now fools come and say this virus came from clouds(like Ebola & HIV) and as always yankee pigs are innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

The number of COVID-19 tests that can be conducted is very limited, I guess 250 tests a day, We simply lack the capacity, So the number of sick people reported is a gross underestimation. The Chinese bought us time with the measure they took, But our incompetent buffoon lying sack of sh!t officials blow it all up, So now we're heading for a catastrophe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

im going to hell for laughing at this..... in a sort of its so ridiculous you cant do anything but shake your head and laugh

Irony captured on video






this is 100x worse then they are letting on... 70 diagnosed, 15 deaths and only 3 recovered? on a virus that has a supposed 1-2% kill rate? the math does not add up...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

zartosht said:


> im going to hell for laughing at this..... in a sort of its so ridiculous you cant do anything but shake your head and laugh
> 
> Irony captured on video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is 100x worse then they are letting on... 70 diagnosed, 15 deaths and only 3 recovered? on a virus that has a supposed 1-2% kill rate? the math does not add up...



Killrate is around 3%. Best wishes for Iran.

Last numbers for Iran from yesterday
961 Suspicious cases
61 positive patient
12 death

Compare to China yesterday

- 77785 infected cases (47502 left).
- 2666 died.
-27617 recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Ich said:


> Killrate is around 3%. Best wishes for Iran.
> 
> Last numbers for Iran from yesterday
> 961 Suspicious cases
> 61 positive patient
> 12 death
> 
> Compare to China yesterday
> 
> - 77785 infected cases (47502 left).
> - 2666 died.
> -27617 recovered.



Well if kill rate is 3% then you have roughly 500+ infected. I could see this easily being atleast 1000+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

COVID-19 has crossed the borders and we are on the brink of a global pandemic.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232316382253133824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Statistical models indicate upwards of 54,000 infection in Iran and I believe that to be an underestimate:

"We estimated that 18,300 (95% confidence interval: 3770 to 53,470) COVID-19 cases would have had to occur in Iran, assuming an outbreak duration of 1.5 months in the country, in order to observe these three internationally exported cases reported at the time of writing."

Source:
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.24.20027375v1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232454252410204160
this virus is impressive, if the mortality rate was higher (30-50%) or even Ebola (98%) this thing could wipe out millions while staying undetected in the host until host died.


----------



## HannibalBarca

@Durrak How are you and How is it outside?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Dumb dirty Moth3r F#ckers protesting and preventing Coronavirus patients from reaching Quarantine Hospitals in Iran.


----------



## Sineva

This one cracked me up,it was the french coming to the rather stunningly obvious conclusion that relying mainly on one country [china] for the bulk of the worlds pharmaceutical ingredients was perhaps not the best idea after all.......especially since said country is now increasingly isolated as the result of a rather nasty viral outbreak making said ingredients rather difficult to obtain.
https://www.business-standard.com/a...alisation-french-minister-120022500737_1.html
I think theres also a very valuable lesson here for iran,that it might be time to try and be as self sufficient in the local production of as many drugs and other medical items and equipments as possible,as going cap in hand to the west isnt going to achieve jacksh!t,because even tho supposedly things like this arent officially sanctioned the sanctions are set up to ensure that its almost impossible to acquire these things through normal channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

MUST WATCH THESE VIDEOS:


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232454252410204160
> this virus is impressive, if the mortality rate was higher (30-50%) or even Ebola (98%) this thing could wipe out millions while staying undetected in the host until host died.


Even if its just for a tiny minority of patients,the long incubation period is rather frightening and makes attempts at containment/quarantine potentially rather problematic to put it mildly.
Thankfully tho its mortality rate is not that impressive,at least at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sineva said:


> Even if its just for a tiny minority of patients,the long incubation period is rather frightening and makes attempts at containment/quarantine potentially rather problematic to put it mildly.
> Thankfully tho its mortality rate is not that impressive,at least at the moment.



Indeed, you can have it for 2-3 weeks before detecting symptoms. Which mean many places may have the virus without even recognizing. Iran is in a bad state and I guarantee Iraq, Syria will be getting quite bad when the incubation period starts to end


----------



## arashkamangir

Stryker1982 said:


> Indeed, you can have it for 2-3 weeks before detecting symptoms. Which mean many places may have the virus without even recognizing. Iran is in a bad state and I guarantee Iraq, Syria will be getting quite bad when the incubation period starts to end





arashkamangir said:


> Statistical models indicate upwards of 54,000 infection in Iran and I believe that to be an underestimate:
> 
> "We estimated that 18,300 (95% confidence interval: 3770 to 53,470) COVID-19 cases would have had to occur in Iran, assuming an outbreak duration of 1.5 months in the country, in order to observe these three internationally exported cases reported at the time of writing."
> 
> Source:
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.24.20027375v1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well...Good luck...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232586823832088583

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Total cases:139
Total deaths: 19
Total recovered:25







The Iraqi clergies closed down the shrines in Najaf over coronavirus:

Schools, shrines shut in Iraq's Najaf over coronavirus

Iranian clerics decided to keep shrines open in Qom, The epicenter of this epidemic:

Iranian clerics keep shrines open, even as virus spreads

نماز جماعت در حرم حضرت معصومه(س) برپا شد/ حائل‌های اطراف ضریح مطهر برداشته شد+تصاویر























This show that Akhonds are putting up won't work, There will be thousands upon thousands of sick and dead people, Akhonds actions will be used to dismantle their belief system, The next generation will be a bunch of atheists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Cthulhu said:


> Total cases:139
> Total deaths: 19
> Total recovered:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraqi clergies closed down the shrines in Najaf over coronavirus:
> 
> Schools, shrines shut in Iraq's Najaf over coronavirus
> 
> Iranian clerics decided to keep shrines open in Qom, The epicenter of this epidemic:
> 
> Iranian clerics keep shrines open, even as virus spreads
> 
> نماز جماعت در حرم حضرت معصومه(س) برپا شد/ حائل‌های اطراف ضریح مطهر برداشته شد+تصاویر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This show that Akhonds are putting up won't work, There will be thousands upon thousands of sick and dead people, Akhonds actions will be used to dismantle their belief system, The next generation will be a bunch of atheists.


You can't force people out of a mosque,
the same way you can't ask people to not sit for several hours in a closed space of a flight to thailand!


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Karbala and Najaf will be dangerous, any religious person with Corona will want to head there for prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

camelguy said:


> Karbala and Najaf will be dangerous, any religious person with Corona will want to head there for prayers.


Do you really think the Virus didn't get there already...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Akhonds have lost their minds:





Death toll hasn't gone up yet, And the evil atheists have already taken notice:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232652385295753217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232033215524855808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232629104576548864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232382708795527169


----------



## Aramagedon

We will die in millions


----------



## Raghfarm007

The Kurdish guy with the home made face mask in CLEARLY photoshopped.... but it tells you a lot on how some people are burning up at Iran, that they talk about Khomaini.... 30 years after he died!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese Ningxia province just added one new confirmed case after days of zero growth, the confirmed case is from Iran traveling to Ningxia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Aramagedon said:


> We will die in millions



Every single one of will die one way or another.... sad thaing is some don't know that they will die... sadder still... some dont realise living in fear is worse than death!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Raghfarm007 said:


> Every single one of will die one way or another.... sad thaing is some don't know that they will die... sadder still... some dont realise living in fear is worse than death!!!


90% of times I make jokes. A tiny virus can not kill me because my immune system is strong enough. I don’t even wear mask and goves.

BRW 10K people died from Influenza in the US this year:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Last year 61,200 died of the Cold in the US.
In 2018 79,400 dies in the US because of the Cold virus!!

https://time.com/5610878/2018-2019-flu-season/


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232680977157251072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

WHO recommendations on the safe home care for patients with suspected novel coronavirus:

Home care for patients with suspected novel coronavirus (nCoV) infection presenting with mild symptoms and management of contacts


COVID-19 26 Feb Developments:






Crazy Qom akhonds:

*اعتراض مدیریت آستان مقدس حضرت معصومه به تصمیم شورای تامین استان برای ضدعفونی کردن حرم/نقره های ضریح،آنتی باکتریال است/مردم بصیر قم اجازه نمی دهند...*


The evil atheists:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232582356122439683

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232191196291895299

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232661306756489216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232292437265178624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Youth in the west are joking all about the virus, it's become a joke somehow whilst many died

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

This will pass , there no need we commit suicide for corona virus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> This will pass , there no need we commit suicide for corona virus ....


what about this


> *اعتراض مدیریت آستان مقدس حضرت معصومه به تصمیم شورای تامین استان برای ضدعفونی کردن حرم/نقره های ضریح،آنتی باکتریال است/مردم بصیر قم اجازه نمی دهند...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> what about this


He is an idiot ....

There so many idiots in Iran ....

And there is no point of quarantine right now , the virus is already spreaded , people should take care of themselves ....

Extreme action will just the situation worsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Measures tightened as coronavirus moves closer to Turkey*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL TURKEY
FEB 26, 2020 4:17 PM GMT+3



A municipality worker disinfects a bus against virus risk in the eastern Turkish city of Van, which borders Iran, Feb. 26, 2020. (AA Photo)

*As cases of the coronavirus spread further, Turkey remains among the few countries in its region spared from COVID-19. Health Minister Fahrettin Koca, however, warns that the risk is greater than ever for Turkey and says the country will take heightened measures to ensure minimum impact*
From Iran and Iraq to Greece, the coronavirus – or COVID-19 – is making its way around the countries neighboring Turkey, which connects Asia and Europe. The country has not yet reported a single case of the virus, but the government acknowledges the possibility of future risks and is ramping up measures, from flight bans to border closures.

Health Minister Fahrettin Koca signaled the heightened measures in light of the high number of cases in Turkey's eastern neighbor, Iran. “We have to be in control,” Koca told Anadolu Agency (AA) in an exclusive interview Wednesday.

Turkey brought a number of Turkish citizens home from Iran on Tuesday with a specially arranged evacuation flight carrying 142 people including crew members and placed all under quarantine in the capital Ankara.

None of the 142 people tested positive for coronavirus, the minister said in a separate press conference.

Panic has gripped the world in response to the lack of an effective treatment for the fast-spreading virus, which has brought about an equally rapid stream of fake news and false rumors. Turkish social media has also had its fair share of unfounded claims regarding a government cover-up of cases. The Health Minister reiterated that there have been no cases in the country. “You can’t hide anything from the world, still less from the World Health Organization (WHO). You can’t say someone infected with the virus does not have it. You have to treat it and stop him or her from coming in contact with others; you have to prevent more infections,” he said.

Koca shared the opinion of the health community, which assesses that warmer weather will lead to a decline in the number of cases. “We want to keep Turkey away from the virus as long as possible though we cannot rule out any possibility. We see cases everywhere, in Europe, in Italy for instance, but they quickly took measures,” he said.

“The risk is here, on our doorstep. We see it spreads to the region, to Iraq, Israel, Lebanon, and it originates from Qom (in Iran). We have to confront it so it won’t spread across our borders,” he said.

Turkey closed its border crossings with Iran on Sunday and was screening arrivals from Iran with thermal cameras. Twenty-eight people were banned from entering Turkey over suspicion of having coronavirus last weekend alone. The country has four border crossings with Iran and Koca said any visitors who have been to Qom or Mashhad, two Iranian cities with reported cases, will be placed in quarantine automatically. The country also plans to set up field hospitals on the border to immediately quarantine anyone suspected of having coronavirus. It has also readied hospitals in eastern Turkey where the border is located in order to shore up the quarantine measures. The health minister said they had placed 23 people who visited Qom and Mashhad in quarantine since last week.

Listing examples of Turkey’s preventative measures, Koca said he had personally intervened to stop an incoming flight from an unnamed country from landing due to suspicious incidents aboard. “We did not even allow them to refuel and diverted it to another country in Europe. It was a Turkish Airlines (THY) flight with Turkish crewmembers. Crewmembers were also not allowed back in Turkey and instructed to spend 14 days of quarantine in the country where the plane landed,” he said.

Koca called on the public not to succumb to panic. “There is no virus here, and we have every equipment and staff to contain it if there is a case,” he said.

Turkey has already taken measures before WHO declared an emergency on the issue and set up a Science Board, a task force monitoring the developments regarding the virus and taking measures. It also designated some hospitals as specialized hospitals for quarantine measures.

*Travel warning for Iraq and Italy*

The Turkish Foreign Ministry Wednesday issued a travel warning for citizens planning to travel to Italy and Iraq. The ministry said in a statement that citizens were strongly recommended to avoid non-essential visits to regions in Italy and Iraq where coronavirus cases were reported. The ministry called Turkish citizens who are living in Italy or who were required to travel there to take precautions for their health and follow the warnings and statements by Turkish diplomatic missions in Italy and WHO. For Iraq, the ministry advised citizens to stay away from areas with reported cases.

Media outlets also reported that the Turkish civil aviation authority suspended all flights, including private, cargo and charter flights, to and from Iran.


https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/measures-tightened-as-coronavirus-moves-closer-to-turkey/news

*Turkish firms triple mask production to meet Chinese demand*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL BUSINESS
FEB 26, 2020 1:12 PM GMT+3



People wear face masks in a street in Beijing, China, Feb. 26, 2020. (Reuters Photo)


Turkish firms producing medical masks have increased their production volume in line with the ever-growing demand from China amid the country’s struggle to fight the outbreak of the new type of coronavirus.

Coronavirus has spread further around the world as a World Health Organisation warns that countries outside China are “simply not ready” for a pandemic.

Local firms with monthly production capacities of 10 million masks have already tripled their production capacity.

The disease is believed to have originated in the Chinese city of Wuhan late last year and has spread rapidly, infecting about 80,000 people globally and killing more than 2,700, the vast majority in mainland China.

Metin Demir, chairman of the Turkish Health Industries Employer’s Union (SEIS), told Anadolu Agency (AA) that there are currently 10 firms in Turkey that produce medical masks, five of which are large-scale companies. He added that now all the companies have increased their production capacity and have been exporting to China, which was the world’s largest mask-producing country.

Demir said that although Turkish firms have increased their production capacity up to 30 million monthly, this is still not enough to meet the demand coming from China.

“China leads the way in producing medical consumable substances,” Demir said, adding: “However, with the emergence of the new coronavirus epidemic both the mask stocks have melted and the production has halted in a country that has 1.3 billion population.”

He noted that China, which had previously eliminated several producers in the market with price competition, now lacks the needed products, adding that medical device and medical consumable products are actually very strategic industries.


https://www.dailysabah.com/business...triple-mask-production-to-meet-chinese-demand


----------



## OldTwilight

Look like our so called official took the defection kit for themselves and their families ...


Corona is. A joke compare to our adminstratives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

The hysteria this seems to be generating in the region is literally NUTS.
If I was a cynical fellow I might just be inclined to question whether this was simply merely the result of stupid peoples ignorance multiplied by the usual incompetent regimes in the region wanting to be seen to be taking action while looking for scapegoats.....


----------



## Beny Karachun

What do you say about this?


----------



## TheImmortal

Gross incompetence by the Republic.

First the air plane incompetence by IRGC.

Now the viral incompetence by the government.

Iran was one of the ONLY countries not to close flights to China. Now look what happened, a trader from China infected everyone.

This government is run by fools and supported by fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Knight Rider

Aramagedon said:


> We will die in millions


The Creator of this universe is also watching. Dont lose hope ! Muslims never lose hope. Our RABB will save us. Recite Ayatul Kursi.


----------



## Kiarash

TheImmortal said:


> Gross incompetence by the Republic.
> 
> First the air plane incompetence by IRGC.
> 
> Now the viral incompetence by the government.
> 
> Iran was one of the ONLY countries not to close flights to China. Now look what happened, a trader from China infected everyone.
> 
> This government is run by fools and supported by fools.



Wrong. Iran was among the only countries who actually STOPPED flights to China. 4 flights evacuated Iranian nationals, 4 flights evacuated Chinese nationals ( similar to what most other capable countries did.) 

I know many are obsessed with the Islamic Republic of Iran, but i have to mention Corona is in more than 50 countries including in all the so-called superpower G7 states. Stop posting US regime paid mercenaries' BS here and talking sh*t on Iran like others are fine and it's just Iran! The Iranian government and armed forces have done a MUCH BETTER job so far mobilizing resources against this epidemic than MANY advanced paper powers given the circumstances in my view as someone who studied emergency management and development in the west!












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232307938175463424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> Indeed, you can have it for 2-3 weeks before detecting symptoms. Which mean many places may have the virus without even recognizing. Iran is in a bad state and I guarantee Iraq, Syria will be getting quite bad when the incubation period starts to end


It seems extremely unlikely that would happen.The very long term incubation period only applies to a very,very tiny minority of those infected,another possibility is that some of these outlier cases could have possibly had a second or more unknown exposure.For most infected people it will be the usual period of 3-6.5 days[Mean incubation period]
The thing to really worry about is the mortality rates,and so far at least these are not very scary,now if it had the mortality of something like marburg or ebola then I would be very worried indeed......for obvious reasons.


----------



## sammuel

Kiarash said:


> i have to mention Corona is in more than 50 countries including in all the so-called superpower G7 states



That is true. But non of the countries blames the outbreak on some conspiracy theories or tries to blame others , rather than take action.

To see the mullahs approach on this ,you need not look further than the silly poll attached to this thread :

Hint :

" Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? " ???

Seriously , as you said 50 countries deal with this issue but non of them try to blame some " outside enemies " or explain it to the public as some " dark plot "


~


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Gross incompetence by the Republic.
> 
> First the air plane incompetence by IRGC.
> 
> Now the viral incompetence by the government.
> 
> Iran was one of the ONLY countries not to close flights to China. Now look what happened, a trader from China infected everyone.
> 
> This government is run by fools and supported by fools.


Wrong more airlines than Mahan air continued their flight to china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navigator

TheImmortal said:


> Iran was one of the ONLY countries not to close flights to China. Now look what happened, a trader from China infected everyone.
> This government is run by fools and supported by fools.



It's absolutely wrong. There many countries still flights to and from China. If look at flightradar, for example there from Beijing airport today-tomorrow flights are expected to Germany, Sweden, Thailand, South Korea, Netherlands , Ethiopia, Qatar, UAE, Malaysia etc.

For example, now from Beijing departed planes of Air China in Stockholm (Sweden), Seoul (South Korea) and Frankfurt (Germany)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navigator

BTW good example. Russia will limit air traffic with Iran due to the outbreak of COVID19 in Iran, however also still leaves regular flights between Moscow and Tehran by Russian "Aeroflot" and Iranian Mahan Air. 

"Russia will temporarily prohibit regular and charter flights from the Russian Federation to Iran and backwards starting February 28, a representative of press service of the Russian Transport Ministry told reporters on Thursday. Only Aeroflot and Iran’s Mahan Air will continue operating flights."
https://tass.com/economy/1124551

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

> Iranian Defense Ministry to Supply Market with 20,000 Litres of Sterilizing Materials, 15,000 Masks on Daily Basis



http://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981208000319

Thats more as in germany where meanwhile we have ~1000 suspected and some dozens infected and 1 dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> That is true. But non of the countries blames the outbreak on some conspiracy theories or tries to blame others , rather than take action.
> 
> To see the mullahs approach on this ,you need not look further than the silly poll attached to this thread :
> 
> Hint :
> 
> " Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? " ???
> 
> Seriously , as you said 50 countries deal with this issue but non of them try to blame some " outside enemies " or explain it to the public as some " dark plot "
> 
> 
> ~


Well ,I never saw official announcement that call it a conspiracy ,did you saw any ?


----------



## Ich

> *China to send 20,000 coronavirus test kits to Iran on Friday*


https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156105/China-to-send-20-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-Iran-on-Friday

Friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sammuel

Hack-Hook said:


> Well ,I never saw official announcement that call it a conspiracy ,did you saw any ?


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-blames-coronavirus-propaganda-idUSKCN20H09Z


----------



## CrazyZ

WHO is warning that the outbreak in Iran is worse than expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Ich said:


> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156105/China-to-send-20-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-Iran-on-Friday
> 
> Friends.



If they were true friends they would have banned illegal wildlife trade in meat markets and heavily regulated the food quality in those markets over a decade ago.

Pathetic calling China a friend. It’s like someone killing your family then paying for the funeral. That is not a “friend”.

China is at fault for their uncivilized backwards society that still eats cats and dogs and engages in inhumane animal practices. Looks like Mother Nature is getting even with atheist China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

TheImmortal said:


> If they were true friends they would have banned illegal wildlife trade in meat markets and heavily regulated the food quality in those markets over a decade ago.
> 
> Pathetic calling China a friend. It’s like someone killing your family then paying for the funeral. That is not a “friend”.
> 
> China is at fault for their uncivilized backwards society that still eats cats and dogs and engages in inhumane animal practices. Looks like Mother Nature is getting even with atheist China.



FYI: The virus did not start at the wild animal market and is not from bats. You can google if you want to read the newest sience about the genetic sequences of the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Ich said:


> FYI: The virus did not start at the wild animal market and is not from bats. You can google if you want to read the newest sience about the genetic sequences of the virus.




So I guess China’s government is a bunch of idiots because they closed 20,000 animal farms

_Nearly 20,000 wildlife farms raising species including peacocks, civet cats, porcupines, ostriches, wild geese and boar have been shut down across China in the wake of the coronavirus, in a move that has exposed the hitherto unknown size of the industry.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...le-of-chinas-secretive-wildlife-farm-industry

_
SARS, COV, and Bird flu all originated in China in human transfer cases. But I guess that’s just a coincidence and that no other country in the world has animals. 

lol keep being ignorant and defending China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Seems like the bio warfare virus has finally arrived at the source.
Sputnik reports:
*33 people have tested positive for the novel coronavirus in California, Governor Gavin Newsom said in a press conference on Thursday. Five of those individuals have since left the state, he said, while 28 others remain in California.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

are you noob ?what connection between these two?u r always like that .what the hell are you doing here with this shitty flage areyou iranian
گوز به شقیقه چیکار داره


TheImmortal said:


> Iran
> *30,000 deaths annually due to air population
> *tens of thousands of deaths annually due to car accident
> 
> 2 deaths to a respiratory virus....OMG IRAN HAS BEEN ATTACKED BY CIA/MOSSAD.
> 
> You guys are really idiots on here.


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Seems like the bio warfare virus has finally arrived at the source.
> Sputnik reports:
> *33 people have tested positive for the novel coronavirus in California, Governor Gavin Newsom said in a press conference on Thursday. Five of those individuals have since left the state, he said, while 28 others remain in California.*



2% mortality rate? Worlds crappiest bio weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashool

BATMAN said:


> Should we as well, refuse to accept all travelers from Iran?


oh plz dont do that without pak we annihilate from earth lol plz build wall betyween our country its more better more its safer for us


----------



## Mithridates

TheImmortal said:


> 2% mortality rate? Worlds crappiest bio weapon.


sleeping one month to recover, infecting large portion of a country, destroying it's economy... it's my dream comes true.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> 2% mortality rate? Worlds crappiest bio weapon.


As I mentioned in my previous post ...designed not to kill many but to disrupt economies of the target nations (which has succeeded to a large extent)...I am not a conspiracy theorist bu if you read my post you will see there are too many coincidences....


----------



## TheImmortal

Mithridates said:


> sleeping one month to recover, infecting large portion of a country, destroying it's economy... it's my dream comes true.



The world economy is integrated. Maybe you have forgotten that being a part of the hermit economy of Iran. But the rest of the world is largely integrated and highly sensitive to each other’s economies. Especially a global powerhouse like China who supplies the world with economic growth.

If you don’t believe me just go ahead and look at what multinational companies are saying about the virus and the affect on their operation or check how the equity markets are doing.

So who would build a crappy virus that would in the end hurt everyone? Doesn’t make any sense.

Only those who lack intelligence find conspiracy theories in every thing that goes wrong in the world. It is because they have this insecurity of making themselves seem like they need to be part of something important.



aryobarzan said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post ...designed not to kill many but to disrupt economies of the target nations (which has succeeded to a large extent)...I am not a conspiracy theorist bu if you read my post you will see there are too many coincidences....





aryobarzan said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post ...designed not to kill many but to disrupt economies of the target nations (which has succeeded to a large extent)...I am not a conspiracy theorist bu if you read my post you will see there are too many coincidences....



This is absurd. Quite frankly just look at the world equity markets and how they are reacting.

Look at multi national companies and the worlds biggest companies and what they are saying.

This isn’t 1911, the world economy is integrated and highly sensitive to each other. Iran is irrelevant and thus can be shut off the world and not affect the world because it has been shut off from the world for decades. China is not the same case. The entire world relies on China for growth and export and revenue for their own companies.

So if anyone actually created this bioweapon it would ironically be a country like Iran or North Korea who has nothing to lose. Not countries that have massive trade/investment interests with China.

So again your theory doesn’t help explain any of the deficiencies in your logic.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> The world economy is integrated. Maybe you have forgotten that being a part of the hermit economy of Iran. But the rest of the world is largely integrated and highly sensitive to each other’s economies. Especially a global powerhouse like China who supplies the world with economic growth.
> 
> If you don’t believe me just go ahead and look at what multinational companies are saying about the virus and the affect on their operation or check how the equity markets are doing.
> 
> So who would build a crappy virus that would in the end hurt everyone? Doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Only those who lack intelligence find conspiracy theories in every thing that goes wrong in the world. It is because they have this insecurity of making themselves seem like they need to be part of something important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absurd. Quite frankly just look at the world equity markets and how they are reacting.
> 
> Look at multi national companies and the worlds biggest companies and what they are saying.
> 
> This isn’t 1911, the world economy is integrated and highly sensitive to each other. Iran is irrelevant and thus can be shut off the world and not affect the world because it has been shut off from the world for decades. China is not the same case. The entire world relies on China for growth and export and revenue for their own companies.
> 
> So if anyone actually created this bioweapon it would ironically be a country like Iran or North Korea who has nothing to lose. Not countries that have massive trade/investment interests with China.
> 
> So again your theory doesn’t help explain any of the deficiencies in your logic.


i understand your point about integrated world economy but the spread of the virus to western countries was not supposed to happen...just like any other large experiment being tried for the first time something has gone wrong...happens a lot..lol..
another part of my theory is coming true..many countries are not reporting this due to Tourist industry effect but now the Gini is out of the bottle and you will see many more countries start reporting..
Indonosa with such a large population ..and close to china.. and Zero incidents!!!!!!!...yeh
India...zero
Turkey...zero
Russia remains a question mark...large population and bordering china and ..zero!!! can not figure that out!

Iran reported it and got hammered..I am not defending incompetent Rohani government ..it was expected of him and his team to mishandel this one also and they did so no surprise there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

aryobarzan said:


> Iran reported it and got hammered..I am not defending incompetent Rohani government ..it was expected of him and his team to mishandel this one also and they did so no surprise there.



Well, today in german television RTL they broadcast "info" about corona virus and how many affected and so on. It was total propaganda. While sending they do a live broadcast to a place in NRW where where they said that there where 2 infected. And when the live broadcast sends the reporter said that there where 14 infected within some hours. And then the moderator of the show (an complete idiot and Merkel fan) interview a "expert" and that expert tells germany that one never never can be infected twice and "all is well" (TM). Hahaha! 1 hour later the first person in germany got infected the second time 

"
*Coronavirus: Facebook geht drastischen Schritt ++ 29 Infizierte in Deutschland ++ Frau zum 2. Mal erkrankt*"
https://www.derwesten.de/panorama/v...land-tote-infiziert-symptome-id228522951.html

*So!
*
Now you know how honest iranian gov is to its people and how honest german gov is to its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-blames-coronavirus-propaganda-idUSKCN20H09Z


not aying coronavirus is a conspiracy , it talk about media propaganda


----------



## bananarepublic

How dis iran get such a high mortality rate from corona virus ?
And how did corona virus spread so fast in iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

bananarepublic said:


> How dis iran get such a high mortality rate from corona virus ?
> And how did corona virus spread so fast in iran?


One of my relatives in Iran who is a doctor dealing directly with the matter believe the virus has drifted and is more aggressive than what was seen in China.
Another explanation could be that many more are infected and not identified virtually inflating the death ratio.
Finally my own theory is that the hot spot, which is City of Qom, is a religious center full of very old people who also attend mosques on a regular basis and have a much higher chance of getting infected and die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> One of my relatives in Iran who is a doctor dealing directly with the matter believe the virus has drifted and is more aggressive than what was seen in China.
> Another explanation could be that many more are infected and not identified virtually inflating the death ratio.
> Finally my own theory is that the hot spot, which is City of Qom, is a religious center full of very old people who also attend mosques on a regular basis and have a much higher chance of getting infected and die.


Is there any clear statistic over age of patients whom died? I've just found the number not specific about every patient ..


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Beny Karachun said:


> What do you say about this?



Hasbara boy, what have you to say about this:

Pope Francis cancelled a scheduled appearance at mass in Rome on Thursday because of "a mild ailment", the Vatican said, the day after he appeared to be suffering a cold.

And Romans not even shake hands as a way of greeting, they even rub their left and right cheeks while making a noise of air influx with the mouths!






http://archive.ph/b1UaB/e3925d950339ac1311ce2ebd99e6dd6cea403ee5.jpg ; https://archive.ph/b1UaB/e8426adf6fe3cfb6280f9cff3458a13eda34478f/scr.png ; http://archive.is/GrkLr/aa84883852fa5c9d7d67210b31854d1fd7f8c3da.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200228080456/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERyT7PZXUAAJkkT?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://ph.news.yahoo.com/pope-mild-ailment-skips-mass-vatican-105318441.html 
▲ 1. Pope Francis has not curtailed any of his activities, which often include mingling with crowds and shaking hands. 27 February 2020






*________________________*​


sammuel said:


> That is true. But non of the countries blames the outbreak on some conspiracy theories or tries to blame others , rather than take action.
> 
> To see the mullahs approach on this ,you need not look further than the silly poll attached to this thread :
> 
> Hint :
> 
> " Are you ready to fight this outbreak of coronavirus unleashed by the enemy? " ???
> 
> Seriously , as you said 50 countries deal with this issue but non of them try to blame some " outside enemies " or explain it to the public as some " dark plot "
> 
> 
> ~



Indeed here the confession of the enemy, in their own words:

_*Deputy FM Blasts US Hawkish Academic for Voicing Pleasure with Iranian People’s Suffering from Coronavirus*

Wed Feb 26, 2020 6:30 

TEHRAN (FNA)- Iranian Deputy Foreign Minister Seyed Abbas Araqchi rapped Mark Dubowitz, the CEO of the hawkish think-tank Foundation for Defense of Democracies, for expressing pleasure with the Iranian people’s suffering from coronavirus.

“It's shameful and downright inhuman to cheer for a deadly Virus to spread - and enjoy seeing people suffer for it,” Araqchi wrote on his twitter page on Wednesday.

He, meantime, said that at least it is good that Dubowitz understands that the American economic sanctions were not -- and will not – be as effective as COVID-19 virus.

His remarks came after Dubowitz wrote in his twitter account that “*Coronavirus has done what American economic sanctions could not: shut down non-oil exports*”.

Spokesman of the Iranian Health Ministry Kianoush Jahanpour said on Tuesday that the number of patients infected with coronavirus in the country has increased to 95, adding that 15 people have died so far.

https://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981207000617 _​






*________________________*​

_*China provides Iran with masks, COVID-19 diagnostic kits*

February 26, 2020 - 19:46

TEHRAN – China has delivered 250,000 face masks and 5,000 COVID-19 diagnostic kits to Iran.

Some 5,000 coronavirus test kits, a gift from the Chinese embassy and Chinese companies in Iran, was delivered to the Iranian side, China’s Ambassador to Iran Chang Hua wrote on his Twitter account, adding that “our efforts will continue.”

“Today, on behalf of the Chinese embassy in Iran, I granted 250,000 face masks to Iran and more aid will be provided in the future. Stay strong Iran,” he also wrote.

https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/445583/China-provides-Iran-with-masks-COVID-19-diagnostic-kits  _​



*Total cases as of 26 February 2020:*

• 100s~ suspected cases
• 139 confirmed cases
• 19 deaths



*________________________*​
_*China to send 20,000 coronavirus test kits to Iran on Friday *

27 February 2020 - 19:09

TEHRAN, Feb. 27 (MNA) – According to the announcement made by the Spokesperson of the Iranian Foreign Ministry, the Red Cross Society of China will send its first voluntarily consignment, including 20,000 coronavirus test kits and other medical equipment to fight the virus, to Iran on Friday.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156105/China-to-send-20-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-Iran-on-Friday  _​

*Total cases as of 27 February 2020:*

• 245 total confirmed cases:
Daily new cases:
38 ones are in Tehran
23 from Gilan
7 in Qom
8 in Isfahan
7 in Mazandaran
5 in Ardabil
3 in Alborz
3 in Semnan
3 in Lorestan
2 in East Azarbaijan
1 in Hamedan
1 in Razavi Khorasan
1 in Kordestan
1 in Yazd
1 in West Azarbaijan


• 26 deaths

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156105/China-to-send-20-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-Iran-on-Friday 


*________________________*​
*Total cases as of 28 February 2020:*

• 195 suspected cases
• 270 confirmed cases
• 26 deaths

https://twitter.com/globaltimesnews/status/1233282056265711617 
http://coronavirus-realtime.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Hasbara boy, what have you to say about this:
> 
> Pope Francis cancelled a scheduled appearance at mass in Rome on Thursday because of "a mild ailment", the Vatican said, the day after he appeared to be suffering a cold.
> 
> And Romans not even shake hands as a way of greeting, they even rub their left and right cheeks while making a noise of air influx with the mouths!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/b1UaB/e3925d950339ac1311ce2ebd99e6dd6cea403ee5.jpg ; https://archive.ph/b1UaB/e8426adf6fe3cfb6280f9cff3458a13eda34478f/scr.png ; http://archive.is/GrkLr/aa84883852fa5c9d7d67210b31854d1fd7f8c3da.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200228.../media/ERyT7PZXUAAJkkT?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://ph.news.yahoo.com/pope-mild-ailment-skips-mass-vatican-105318441.html
> ▲ 1. Pope Francis has not curtailed any of his activities, which often include mingling with crowds and shaking hands. 27 February 2020


I don't know, that he might have Corona, or just a simple cold?


----------



## Ich

Beny Karachun said:


> I don't know, that he might have Corona, or just a simple cold?



Who cares! All religions are bad. The sooner they vanish the better for human kind.


----------



## Ich

Thats good work in Iran. Much better then in germany where a test costs 300 Euros and there is still discussion who to pay them.
*
422 Suspected, Confirmed Cases of Coronavirus Infection Discharged from Hospitals in Qom, Gilan After Recovery
*
http://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981208000701

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> i understand your point about integrated world economy but the spread of the virus to western countries was not supposed to happen...just like any other large experiment being tried for the first time something has gone wrong...happens a lot..lol..
> another part of my theory is coming true..many countries are not reporting this due to Tourist industry effect but now the Gini is out of the bottle and you will see many more countries start reporting..
> Indonosa with such a large population ..and close to china.. and Zero incidents!!!!!!!...yeh
> India...zero
> Turkey...zero
> Russia remains a question mark...large population and bordering china and ..zero!!! can not figure that out!
> 
> Iran reported it and got hammered..I am not defending incompetent Rohani government ..it was expected of him and his team to mishandel this one also and they did so no surprise there.



This was not supposed to happen? Are you that dense? That a group that is able to engineer a bioweapon is not able to do simple statistical modeling of dispersion on continents?

Like I said laughable and ignorant to believe in such absurd theories. One only needs to check how many flights leave China to the US and Europe on a daily basis and how many Westerners are in China any given month.

So no only a fool would think a highly contagious virus could be contained in this day and age of mass travel.

India has confirmed 3 cases
Russia has confirmed 2 cases
Vietnam has confirmed 16 cases
Malaysia has confirmed 25 cases


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I know little about medical stuff, but since summer will be coming in a few months and the middle east heats up to 35-40 degrees +. Won't that deal with the virus in the ME region?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

camelguy said:


> I know little about medical stuff, but since summer will be coming in a few months and the middle east heats up to 35-40 degrees +. Won't that deal with the virus in the ME region?


No. (as of right now)
Right now WHO said, after a Mexican journalist asked the same Q, concerning Mexico Warm weather. "There is no data yet that show whatever such "condition" help or not the spread of the virus".
We already have a Coronavirus type in ME... known as MERS... and it doesn't give a sh*t about Heat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

HannibalBarca said:


> No. (as of right now)
> Right now WHO said, "There is no data yet that show whatever such "condition" help or not the spread of the virus".
> We already have a Coronavirus type in ME... known as MERS... and it doesn't give a sh*t about Heat...



That's bad news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arminkh said:


> One of my relatives in Iran who is a doctor dealing directly with the matter believe the virus has drifted and is more aggressive than what was seen in China.
> Another explanation could be that many more are infected and not identified virtually inflating the death ratio.
> Finally my own theory is that the hot spot, which is City of Qom, is a religious center full of very old people who also attend mosques on a regular basis and have a much higher chance of getting infected and die.


Only if you go and visit tehran hospitals that deal with COVID-19 for yourself.



camelguy said:


> I know little about medical stuff, but since summer will be coming in a few months and the middle east heats up to 35-40 degrees +. Won't that deal with the virus in the ME region?


Well if it goes up to 60 then yes that will stop the spread.


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Is there any clear statistic over age of patients whom died? I've just found the number not specific about every patient ..


Not from Iran but in general most of the death is from older age group


----------



## Nilgiri

This true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233507558981275652


----------



## SOHEIL

Nilgiri said:


> This true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233507558981275652



Sunni region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

If you want a *REALLY* good laugh then check this out
***WARNING PROPAGANDA SITE***
https://en.radiofarda.com/a/we-have...retary-pompeo-in-congress-today/30460092.html
Its Pompeo claiming live on camera in front of congress that the chump regime offered to help iran with the corona virus.......
Now thats the sort of outrageous bare faced lie that I`d normally expect from his boss donny "the bullshitter".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeacefulWar

Kiarash said:


> Wrong. Iran was among the only countries who actually STOPPED flights to China. 4 flights evacuated Iranian nationals, 4 flights evacuated Chinese nationals ( similar to what most other capable countries did.)
> 
> I know many are obsessed with the Islamic Republic of Iran, but i have to mention Corona is in more than 50 countries including in all the so-called superpower G7 states. Stop posting US regime paid mercenaries' BS here and talking sh*t on Iran like others are fine and it's just Iran! The Iranian government and armed forces have done a MUCH BETTER job so far mobilizing resources against this epidemic than MANY advanced paper powers given the circumstances in my view as someone who studied emergency management and development in the west!
> 
> View attachment 609596
> View attachment 609597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232307938175463424


I noticed that guys seems having a habit of making up lies on everything on the fly for his convenience to make a post.
What an interesting person!


----------



## HannibalBarca

Egypt reported 1 Case few weeks ago and that same Case is Recovered.

Since then 3 EU Tourists came back Positive after Travel to Egypt last week and 1 more today from Canada tested positive after Traveling to Egypt...

So Iran... Seems Another ME country is joining you soon... Just 10x worse...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt reported 1 Case few weeks ago and that same Case is Recovered.
> 
> Since then 3 EU Tourists came back Positive after Travel to Egypt last week and 1 more today from Canada tested positive after Traveling to Egypt...
> 
> So Iran... Seems Another ME country is joining you soon... Just 10x worse...


It's almost everywhere, just not diagnosed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

SOHEIL said:


> Sunni region...



What it got to do with sect?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's almost everywhere, just not diagnosed yet.


But we've got the "Usual" Regional "Magical Word"...
"Everything under Control, We will win, Enemies will not take us down."


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> But we've got the "Usual" Regional "Magical Word"...
> "Everything under Control, We will win, Enemies will not take us down."


People should be calm, it's a virus. More people die from flu, car accidents, smoking etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

This week will be the pick of spread of the virus ... 

Last night I went to bazaar in my car , some of Iranians were wearing mask but most of people act as usual ....

Simply there are too many idiots in iran who even dont care about their safety and healthcare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> People should be calm, it's a virus. More people die from flu, car accidents, smoking etc.


Oh come on... stop that disc.
We know other things can kill us... but it doesn't mean that virus is a walk in the park...
Ppl die mostly of the flu bc they do not get their shot or health complications...
Car accident bc one of the side made a mistake that could be averted...
Smoking... ppl can make a choice despite knowing the risks etc...

nCov in the other hand... There is no "solution" except you aren't in those 3-4% fatality rate...
nCov need ICUs...
nCov can overwhelm the Healthcare syst in few thousands serious cases...
nCov, no vaccine.
and Last... We know almost nothing about it... Just recently... we saw "Recovered" cases being Positive again... without being infected...

3-4% at an R0 of 4 to 6... with data showing at least 20-30% of cases being serious/critical ones... And Recovery not guaranteed... If that thing get to the Pandemic level, in every community... Death will be in the Millions... AND that EVERY YEAR, if that thing become a seasonal things IF NO VACCINE is found till then... and that in 1 country only with very good healthcare...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> Oh come on... stop that disc.
> We know other things can kill us... but it doesn't mean that virus is a walk in the park...
> Ppl die mostly of the flu bc they do not get their shot or health complications...
> Car accident bc one of the side made a mistake that could be averted...
> Smoking... ppl can make a choice despite knowing the risks etc...
> 
> nCov in the other hand... There is no "solution" except you aren't in those 3-4% fatality rate...
> nCov need ICUs...
> nCov can overwhelm the Healthcare syst in few thousands serious cases...
> nCov, no vaccine.
> and Last... We know almost nothing about it... Just recently... we saw "Recovered" cases being Positive again... without being infected...
> 
> 3-4% at an R0 of 4 to 6... with data showing at least 20-30% of cases being serious/critical ones... And Recovery not guaranteed... If that thing get to the Pandemic level, in every community... Death will be in the Millions... AND that EVERY YEAR, if that thing become a seasonal things IF NO VACCINE is found till then... and that in 1 country only with very good healthcare...


You're correct, till now global death toll is 1000 people per month... which is nothing compared to 7,5 billion living earthians. But it's dangerous, especially if it becomes like flu virus which constantly changes and hits back every year.


----------



## sammuel

HannibalBarca said:


> 3-4% at an R0 of 4 to 6... with data showing at least 20-30% of cases being serious/critical ones... And Recovery not guaranteed... If that thing get to the Pandemic level, in every community... Death will be in the Millions... AND that EVERY YEAR, if that thing become a seasonal things IF NO VACCINE is found till then... and that in 1 country only with very good healthcare...





That is a good description of things.

There are some that compare it to flew without knowing what R0 is.I think in simple terms we can say that the Corona virus is a lot more contagious and a lot more deadly.

Yet when we look at the numbers that die each year from flu ( 300-500 thousands ) , hard to understand what is the excitement about a few thousands that died from the CV.

Again in simple terms , the worry from the corona is its much larger potential to do harm if not contained,

The good news is , that the rest of the word has a a great advantage over china. It now has six weeks of experience on how the battle this virus , which still seems containable if countries take the proper actions.

~



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> This week will be the pick of spread of the virus ...
> 
> Last night I went to bazaar in my car , some of Iranians were wearing mask but most of people act as usual ....
> 
> Simply there are too many idiots in iran who even dont care about their safety and healthcare


Can they find mask ?
A box of latex glove was 8000 to man just 10 days ago now it's more than 80000.
A single n95 mask was 3500 to man you now can't find it even 30000 toman . alcohol based disinfectant can't be found in any pharmacy or medical supply store so I don't give a price for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

sammuel said:


> That is a good description of things.
> 
> There are some that compare it to flew without knowing what R0 is.I think in simple terms we can say that the Corona virus is a lot more contagious and a lot more deadly.
> 
> Yet when we look at the numbers that die each year from flu ( 300-500 thousands ) , hard to understand what is the excitement about a few thousands that died from the CV.
> 
> Again in simple terms , the worry from the corona is its much larger potential to do harm if not contained,
> 
> The good news is , that the rest of the word has a a great advantage over china. It now has six weeks of experience on how the battle this virus , which still seems containable if countries take the proper actions.
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number



Unfortunately, the rest of the world will not abide that easily under China alike measures. I guarantee you that such drastic measures in the US per exemple is not possible/ extremely difficult to enforce.
The enemy is panic... And in our society... It's seen as The behavior to follow for survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> There are some that compare it to flew without knowing what R0 is.I think in simple terms we can say that the Corona virus is a lot more contagious and a lot more deadly.


I say it's a lot more contagious but considerably less deadly nevertheless it's ability to spread so fast to so many people make it a lot more dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

That's one of the main problem... We never heard of that from China... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233628855492956160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Nilgiri said:


> This true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233507558981275652


Usual fucktards are at it again!


----------



## PeacefulWar

HannibalBarca said:


> That's one of the main problem... We never heard of that from China...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233628855492956160


Nope, China reported this finding a while ago that recovered patients may still have positive testing results. This has also been confirmed by Japan recently. Korea is another confirmation of this bad news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

The WORLD ECONOMIC FORUM and the BILL AND LINDA FOUNDATION ran a simulated Coronavirus Global pandemic exercise known as EVENT 201 on 18 OCTOBER 2019, 6 weeks before the real Coronavirus outbreak started!


----------



## HannibalBarca

PeacefulWar said:


> Nope, China reported this finding a while ago that recovered patients may still have positive testing results. This has also been confirmed by Japan recently. Korea is another confirmation of this bad news.


China said that it may occur... Out of their dozen of thousands they never reported a case like that... While right now, you've got one almost everyday outside of China.


----------



## PeacefulWar

HannibalBarca said:


> China said that it may occur... Out of their dozen of thousands they never reported a case like that... While right now, you've got one almost everyday outside of China.


I hope whoever is in charge of your country's public health system have better news source(and comprehending) than you.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-chengdu-idUSKBN20F13C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Max said:


> What it got to do with sect?


Nothing, People are a bunch of illiterate thugs, What happens when you have illiterate thugs in power, Illiteracy and backwardness becomes the state ideology. Then those illiterate thugs in power are going to create a bunch of more illiterate thugs, Then these illiterate thugs are going to put some more illiterate thugs in power...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Recently it seems the face mask prices in USA has been skyrocketed, it seems its time to send some aid convoy there to help poor American people who no longer can protect themselves all thanks to USA government missmanagement
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-amazon-curb-face-mask-price-gouging/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> Can they find mask ?
> A box of latex glove was 8000 to man just 10 days ago now it's more than 80000.
> A single n95 mask was 3500 to man you now can't find it even 30000 toman . alcohol based disinfectant can't be found in any pharmacy or medical supply store so I don't give a price for them.


Well , this part of our culture ... The only solution is mass execution but if it performed , you are the first one which will act against it ....


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> Well , this part of our culture ... The only solution is mass execution but if it performed , you are the first one which will act against it ....


I'm the one who supported King Reza Pahlavi for throwing a baker who raised the price of bread into the oven. have you forgot the threads that I have said sometimes a dictatorship is far far better than a democracy.
and by the way mass execution is one solution another solution is rationing them ,its at least a decade that we have infrastructure to do that , just distribute it in pharmacy's , mosque , schools , chain stores ,... where ever its possible by national card . we have a comprehensive database of that and that card have the capacity for this . for example say each person can buy 60 mask a month or 200 glove a month . there be no need to start mass execution. (by the way we are now in emergency situation and honestly I prefer to call any body who hoard millions of mask and latex glove right now a traitor than somebody who has different political view)


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> I'm the one who supported King Reza Pahlavi for throwing a baker who raised the price of bread into the oven. have you forgot the threads that I have said sometimes a dictatorship is far far better than a democracy.
> and by the way mass execution is one solution another solution is rationing them ,its at least a decade that we have infrastructure to do that , just distribute it in pharmacy's , mosque , schools , chain stores ,... where ever its possible by national card . we have a comprehensive database of that and that card have the capacity for this . for example say each person can buy 60 mask a month or 200 glove a month . there be no need to start mass execution. (by the way we are now in emergency situation and honestly I prefer to call any body who hoard millions of mask and latex glove right now a traitor than somebody who has different political view)



simply we can't produce 80,000,000 masks per day , so till there is demand for masks , there will be people who use this as their advantage ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> simply we can't produce 80,000,000 masks per day , so till there is demand for masks , there will be people who use this as their advantage ...


we can't produce 80,000,000 n95 mask per day but we can easily acqire that amount of surgical mask and n95 mask only encouraged for medical staffs and the ones who take care of infected person ,others specially infected ones must use surgical mask and follow normal protection and hand washing


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> we can't produce 80,000,000 n95 mask per day but we can easily acqire that amount of surgical mask and n95 mask only encouraged for medical staffs and the ones who take care of infected person ,others specially infected ones must use surgical mask and follow normal protection and hand washing



this is right , our health ministery should be able to give mask to meidcal staffs and people in nee , but generally , people want to buy musks , so there is shortage of musk and there are people who use this to make profit ...


----------



## Parsipride

به ما بگو
بپه ها نخبه که به راحتی فریب دشمنان و تبلیغات فریب نمی خورند,با آخوندهای بت پرست جعلی,آخوندهای گرگ شارلاتان که در کاخهای خود پنهان می شونددر عین حال مردم ما را فریب می دهد.چگونه قصد دارید مردم را در برابر ویروس نجات دهید 



علم در مقابل حماقت عصر سنگ

*The regime's foreign masters and mouth piece *
*Coronavirus: Iran's deaths at least 210, hospital sources say*

Coronavirus outbreak





Image copyrightEPA
Image captionIran is the only country in the Gulf region that has reported deaths from Covid-19
At least 210 people in Iran have died as a result of the new coronavirus disease, sources in the country's health system have told BBC Persian.

Most of the victims are from the capital, Tehran, and the city of Qom, where cases of Covid-19 first emerged.

The figure is six times higher than the official death toll of 34 given by the health ministry earlier on Friday.

Ministry spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour insisted it was being transparent and accused the BBC of spreading lies.

It comes after a member of parliament for Qom accused the authorities of a cover-up and the US expressed concern that they may not be sharing information.

"We have made offers to the Islamic Republic of Iran to help," US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo told a congressional committee in Washington on Friday.

"Their healthcare infrastructure is not robust and, to date, their willingness to share information about what's really going on inside... Iran has not been robust."

Iranian foreign ministry spokesman Abbas Mousavi dismissed the offer of help.

"The claim to help Iran confront coronavirus by a country that has imposed expansive pressures on the Iranian nation through its economic terrorism and has even blocked the way for purchase of medical equipment and medicines is ridiculous and a political-psychological game," he said.

*Growing lack of confidence in authorities*
*By Kasra Naji, BBC Persian*

There are fears in Iran that the government, unsure of how to handle the outbreak, is covering up the extent of the spread of the new coronavirus disease.

Now, a tally of figures reported by BBC Persian's sources in several hospitals suggests at least 210 people had died across the country as of Thursday night.

The highest number of deaths were said to be in Tehran, where a disproportionately high number of officials have reportedly tested positive for Covid-19, including a vice-president, a deputy minister, and at least two MPs.

Friday prayers in Tehran and 22 other cities were cancelled, and schools and universities closed.

Thousands of Iranians have also been stranded inside and outside the country as many flights have been stopped to and from Iran.

There have been more than 83,000 reported cases of Covid-19 worldwide and 2,800 deaths since the disease emerged late last year - the vast majority in China.

At midday on Friday, the Iranian health ministry reported eight new deaths related to Covid-19, increasing the official toll to 34.

It also said 143 new cases had been detected, bringing the total to 388.

"Staying home, restricting traffic, reducing movement and interactions, avoiding unnecessary travel, cancelling any nationwide gatherings along with observing individual health tips are the only ways to control Covid-19," Mr Jahanpour tweeted.

Later, Health Minister Saeed Namaki announced that all schools would be closed for at least three days from Saturday as a precaution.

"We have a relatively difficult week ahead... as we see the trend, the main peak of the disease will be in the next week and coming days," he told state TV.





Media captionCoronavirus: Five countries, five responses
A member of the Tehran City Council told Ilna news agency that "the number of infected patients may rise to 10,000 or 15,000" in the coming weeks.

The head of the World Health Organization's emergencies programme, Dr Michael Ryan, said on Thursday that the apparent high mortality rate in Iran indicated its outbreak might be more widespread than realised.

A WHO mission is due to arrive in Iran on Sunday or Monday to help.

Dr Ryan said on Friday that its departure had been delayed due to "issues with getting flights and access to Iran", but that the United Arab Emirates was helping.

Image captionThe outbreak has affected high-profile politicians, including Vice-President Masoumeh Ebtekar
Some health experts have questioned the actions of the Iranian authorities since the first cases of Covid-19 were reported nine days ago.

President Hassan Rouhani has ruled out placing any cities or areas in quarantine, despite the head of the joint WHO-Chinese mission on Covid-19 saying such measures had helped "changed the course" of the outbreak in China.

There has also been concern about the decision not to close the Shia Muslim shrine of Hazrat Masumeh in Qom, which is visited by millions of pilgrims every year.

Image captionThe Hazrat Masumeh shrine in Qom is being disinfected regularly, but not closed
Some restrictions on access have nevertheless been imposed in recent days.

Mr Namaki told state TV that people would be allowed to visit the shrine once they had been given hand-sanitising gels, health information and face masks.

"[They must] not gather together in groups - just pray and leave," he said.

The shrine's custodian, Ayatollah Mohammed Saeedi, has said that it should be kept open as a "house for cure" and that "people should be encouraged to come".





Media captionDeputy Health Minister Iraj Harirchi mopped his brow at a news conference before testing positive for coronavirus disease
Vice-President for Women's and Family Affairs, Masoumeh Ebtekar, and Deputy Health Minister Iraj Harirchi are among several senior officials who have been infected.

The Hamshahri Online website reported that Ms Ebtekar - the highest-ranking woman in the Iranian government - had attended a meeting with President Hassan Rouhani and a number of ministers shortly before testing positive on Thursday.

Iran has also been the source of dozens of cases in neighbouring countries, including Afghanistan, Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Oman and Pakistan.


----------



## TheImmortal

The Supreme Leader should be guarded at all times and no guests or government officials should visit him.

The risk is too great right now. The likelihood of Iran have thousands of cases is high given the rising death toll by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ayat-Allah Safi Golpayegani allowed half of the khoms to be spent on fighting Coronavirus
https://www.hawzahnews.com/news/888641/قدردانی-آیت-الله-العظمی-صافی-گلپایگانی-از-کادر-پزشکی-اجازه-صرف

for those who don't knew , Khoms is a religious tax that will be 20% of your profit, it will be paid to the Imam and he decide how to spend it on matters that benefit muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese medical specialists arrive in Iran to help combat coronavirus

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/02/29/619753/Chinese-specialists-in-Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu

*PANDEMIC PLANNING*

Recommended Guidance for Extended Use and Limited Reuse of N95 Filtering Facepiece Respirators in Healthcare Settings.


----------



## Saho

How come they haven’t quarantied Qom yet?


----------



## Sineva

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-midd...ZZqlgmecF08JZLR4_hUjVtzp6UR1YHSN_QsZ9E6S9LZis
*Coronavirus: Misinformation and false medical advice spreads in Iran*
By Shayan Sardarizadeh BBC Monitoring

29 February 2020
Iran has been scrambling to control the outbreak of the coronavirus this week, but the spread of online misinformation is presenting a new challenge to the authorities. 

False or misleading medical advice, fake letters or remarks attributed to senior officials, and a number of conspiracy theories about the origin of the virus have appeared on Iranian social media and messaging apps in recent days. 

Officials have so far reported 388 confirmed Covid-19 cases and 34 related deaths in the country, more fatalities than anywhere else outside China.

But sources in the country's health system have told BBC Persian that the death toll currently stands at 210.

According to Cyber Police Chief Vahid Majid, 24 individuals have so far been arrested for spreading rumours about the virus, with 118 receiving a warning.

*'Totally fabricated'*
Misleading posts linked to senior officials have gone viral on Iranian social media in recent days.

A fake letter attributed to Health Minister Saeed Namaki claimed he had tendered his resignation to President Hassan Rouhani due to the ministry's "inability to manage" the outbreak.

Mr Namaki said in a statement that the letter was "false".

An examination of the letter using an image verification tool also shows basic manipulation techniques were used to create it.

An audio clip attributed to deputy health minister and head of Iran's taskforce on Covid-19, Iraj Harirchi, was shared on the Telegram messaging app.

Mr Harirchi had previously declared that "quarantines belong to the Stone Age", before admitting that he had tested positive for the disease.

In the audio clip, a man who sounds like Mr Harirchi claims there are more than 10,000 confirmed cases and 1,400 deaths in the country.

But the clip is actually a voice impression, and is different from Mr Harirchi's local accent.

A ministry official tweeted to say the clip was "totally fabricated".

Masoumeh Ebtekar, vice-president for women and family affairs, is another high-ranking official who tested positive for the virus.

An image of Ms Ebtekar in a hospital bed was shared on Twitter, with criticism that none of the visitors wore masks or kept their distance from her.

But a reverse search shows the photo was taken in 2014, after Ms Ebtekar sustained injuries in a car accident.

*'Kill the virus'*
From the outset of the coronavirus outbreak in Iran, false advice on prevention and treatment has been shared on digital platforms.

The Isna agency spoke with a "Persian medicine expert" at the health ministry who suggested "gargling vinegar and rosewater or vinegar and salt" would protect against the Covid-19.

The Khabar Online news website tweeted that drinks containing mint or white willow, and spices like saffron, turmeric, and cinnamon would strengthen the lungs and the immune system against the virus.

A fabricated post attributed to Iranian-German neurosurgeon and medical scientist Majid Samii claimed consuming dates, honey or garlic would "kill the virus".

And actress Behnoush Bakhtiari faced criticism for an Instagram video in which she suggested to her 8.1 million followers that a product "made from herbs based on traditional medicine" would help with the prevention of a number of viral diseases.

Following a wave of criticism, she said she had not claimed the product would cure the virus.

None of these suggestions can be seen in the World Health Organization's official advice for the public on protective measures against the virus.

*'Hybrid warfare'*
Conspiracy theories have also found their way onto social media.

Ali Akbar Raefipour, a public speaker and conspiracy theorist with a huge following among young hardliners, claimed that the virus was part of a "hybrid warfare" programme waged by the US on China and Iran.

He had also suggested the virus might be an example of "biological warfare".

Baseless suggestions that the Covid-19 might be a "bioweapon" or "planned" had previously appeared on the internet.

The virus is believed to have emerged from illegally traded wildlife at a seafood market in the Chinese city of Wuhan.


----------



## Ich

*Official: 70,000 Nano Masks Produced in Tehran Each Day*

TEHRAN (FNA)- Secretary-General of the Iran Nanotechnology Initiative Council (INIC) Saeed Sarkar said that at present 70,000 nano masks are produced in Tehran province on a daily basis as the country continues its fight against coronavirus, adding that the capacity can further increase.
“At present, we produce nearly 70,000 masks in Tehran every day and around 1,000 more are also produced in Mashhad,” Sarkar told FNA on Sunday.

He also said that talks have been held with the companies which produce nano filters to change their lines to produce nano masks, adding that they enjoy the capacity to manufacture 100,000 masks each day.

Sarkar expressed the hope that the capacity to produce nano masks would increase to 300,000 in the next 10 days.

Sarkar had announced on Tuesday that that the Iran-made nano masks are of N94 and N99 types with high filtration power, noting that they will be first provided to the medical staff who are in direct contact with the patients.

Sarkar said that there are a few countries in the world which enjoy the capability to produce such masks, adding that even Japan, Britain *and Germany are not able to produce them (*shit Merkel, shit leftists, shit EU, shit money sucking migrants, shit US, shit shit shit, this shit has and will be end by *force*!) and Iran has exported its nano masks to South Korea, Malaysia, Czech and other states so far due to their high quality.

The Iranian health ministry announced on Saturday that the number of people diagnosed with infection to COVID-19 virus had increased to 593, adding that 43 patients had also died.

It said that 123 patients firmly infected with COVID-19 virus had been treated in Iran so far.

http://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981211000397


----------



## mangekyo

Hack-Hook said:


> we can't produce 80,000,000 n95 mask per day but we can easily acqire that amount of surgical mask and n95 mask only encouraged for medical staffs and the ones who take care of infected person ,others specially infected ones must use surgical mask and follow normal protection and hand washing



masks should only be used if you are medical personnel or already infected. Non infected should not wear masks unless he can use a new mask everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Saho said:


> How come they haven’t quarantied Qom yet?



Because it’s impossible.

It’s like trying to quarantine Los Angeles or Chicago.


----------



## Cthulhu

Saho said:


> How come they haven’t quarantied Qom yet?


Shrine in Qom is still open, They didn't close it because mullahs are saying it has healing power, So you expect that the holy Qom to be quarantined?!


----------



## zartosht

looks like the media propaganda campaign is working...… Coronavirus in Iran is the governments fault!!! Rouhani to blame if you ask conservatives, and the whole IR regime to blame if you ask anti- IR people and etc.etc..

no government on earth is prepared for the unexpected. despite what their propaganda tells you. just look at the US government response to hurricane katrina, with weeks of notice as 1 of many examples....

in western countries, their societies come to their knees when some random jihadi terrorist stabs a few people. While in a country like Syria, with half their country in headchopper hands, government in total embargo.... and trash is still getting picked up (from government controlled areas) and people still walk across government lines to collect pensions....

I can guarantee you the Iranian government is much better prepared and competent (even with less resources) then western governments to deal with calamities... its just that sometimes shit hits the fan and its beyond anyones control... 

once it reaches a certain point its almost impossible to contain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arminkh

OldTwilight said:


> This week will be the pick of spread of the virus ...
> 
> Last night I went to bazaar in my car , some of Iranians were wearing mask but most of people act as usual ....
> 
> Simply there are too many idiots in iran who even dont care about their safety and healthcare


Iranians are traditionally sloppy when it comes to safety. There is a hidden belief that complying with safety rules is a sign of weakness and lack of courage. Not that it is a great trait but whet we see on this side of the world is also too much, killing productivity and fun of life. Optimum point is somewhere in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyo said:


> masks should only be used if you are medical personnel or already infected. Non infected should not wear masks unless he can use a new mask everyday


Medical personnel should use n95 mask. Patient must use surgical mask . anybody who is immune deficient must use masks. Anybody who is in contact with them also needs to use mask.


----------



## mangekyo

Hack-Hook said:


> Medical personnel should use n95 mask. Patient must use surgical mask . anybody who is immune deficient must use masks. Anybody who is in contact with them also needs to use mask.



Patience needs to use mask because they are infected. It helps not spreading the virus to others if they have to cough for instance. 

But people who are not infected should not use masks unless they can change the mask everyday. If you were the mask and the mask gets contaminated. Then the mask itself will spread the disease to you, to others around you, to your home etc. 

But if you wear a mask outside, and you dispose of it safely and disinfect your hands before you enter your home, and use a new mask the next time you go out again, that is a good way to protect yourself. The problem is, most people wont or cant do this, they will use the same mask day after day, they will touch the mask, then touch their face, touch their phones etc.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyo said:


> Patience needs to use mask because they are infected. It helps not spreading the virus to others if they have to cough for instance.
> 
> But people who are not infected should not use masks unless they can change the mask everyday. If you were the mask and the mask gets contaminated. Then the mask itself will spread the disease to you, to others around you, to your home etc.
> 
> But if you wear a mask outside, and you dispose of it safely and disinfect your hands before you enter your home, and use a new mask the next time you go out again, that is a good way to protect yourself. The problem is, most people wont or cant do this, they will use the same mask day after day, they will touch the mask, then touch their face, touch their phones etc.


That's old recommendation the newer one is a little different.


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234374178771521541


----------



## Cthulhu

Iranian physicians were saying this for a while now, But health ministry was screaming fake news in response:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Now this article is published:

*CT Provides Best Diagnosis for Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)*


----------



## OldTwilight

Summary , we are doomed ... Bwhahahaha


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Iran Second Only to China in Terms of Coronavirus Recovery

https://ifpnews.com/iran-second-only-to-china-in-terms-of-coronavirus-recovery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Iran Second Only to China in Terms of Coronavirus Recovery
> 
> https://ifpnews.com/iran-second-only-to-china-in-terms-of-coronavirus-recovery


How is it going in China? Have they started reopening of manufacturing plants?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Arminkh said:


> How is it going in China? Have they started reopening of manufacturing plants?



Every provinces and cities outside of Hubei are now being stabilized, except few repatriated cases.

China is now providing a guideline about how to safely re-activating your manufacturing activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kastor

Why am I not surprised......Iranian lives have become cheap under these idiots rule. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/bb...footage-bagged-bodies-covid-19-victims-piling


----------



## Uguduwa

I think this shows very well that despite the bravado Iran is pretty much a Chinese vassal state. I am guessing that the virus is so widespread that there's no stopping anymore.

Anyway before the whole US Iran clown show I thought the Mullah regime knew what they were doing but now I am completely sure that it's a total clown circus.

Sad for a country that could have been the Germany of Asia.


----------



## zartosht

this is why the Iranian government is urging people not to panic or overreact:







coronavirus for the most part is deadly for elderly people, and people with weak immune systems/ lung issues.

the moratlity rate for a normal healthy person is about the same as the seasonal flu. while even lower for kids...

its essentially a flu with pneumonia... it is also highly suspected that there are many thousands who are infected with mild symptoms that never seek treatment and never get counted in the official stats (which would drive mortality rates down even more)

since its hitting China and Iran. Propaganda campaign has gone into overdrive about how apocolyptic it is, and how important it is for these countries to completely shut down, and shut all travel to them...

Italy did not get the same treatment, and as soon as its hitting the west, and trumps political opponets are using it against him. the media coverage started to change...

now were seeing news of the need to "accept coronavirus as a reality and mitigate its effects". "this is not ebola, mers, sars".. no mention of mass shutdowns.....


----------



## Uguduwa

Lol that's such a weird idea when everywhere in Germany supermarket shelves are going empty. Nobody even cares about Iran here.


----------



## zartosht

Uguduwa said:


> Lol that's such a weird idea when everywhere in Germany supermarket shelves are going empty. Nobody even cares about Iran here.



wtf does that have to do with anything? 

media propaganda cries apocalyps.black death.... there are reports of shortages of essential things like masks and sanitizers.. and your surprised some people are panic buying essentials just in case??

you would be an idiot not to. at worst you can just use / eat the excess supply you don't need.


----------



## Uguduwa

zartosht said:


> wtf does that have to do with anything?
> 
> media propaganda cries apocalyps.black death.... there are reports of shortages of essential things like masks and sanitizers.. and your surprised some people are panic buying essentials just in case??
> 
> you would be an idiot not to. at worst you can just use / eat the excess supply you don't need.


Most people I know are not freaking out but it it o takes a dozen or so morons to finish stocks in supermarkets

Also depends on which media. German media has been relstively calm. US media on the other hand caters to sensationalism. In the east, cultures are backward and are not capable of being calm under stress.


----------



## Cthulhu

Imbeciles finally made it to the New York Post:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234665068924559360
I hope our usual imbeciles are happy now.


----------



## Ich

Uguduwa said:


> Most people I know are not freaking out but it it o takes a dozen or so morons to finish stocks in supermarkets
> 
> Also depends on which media. German media has been relstively calm. US media on the other hand caters to sensationalism. In the east, cultures are backward and are not capable of being calm under stress.



It has less to do with panic here. Most in germany know how german politicians work and so they informed themself and decided to buy some reserves for a month or two. And as we now see they were right. No masks, no sanitizers, even the clinics havent any level 3+ masks for the medics working there. Also 90+% of the normal doctors have no kits to detect corona or even enough masks. So due to most german know how the media and the politicians lie they do the best what they can do in that situation. Also black humor is all around. All hope that most of the politicians die by corona and make fun about it. And horray the first politician in Thüringen already is infected and bets go high


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> Imbeciles finally made it to the New York Post:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234665068924559360
> I hope our usual imbeciles are happy now.


Licking the shrine is apparently a new practice invented by the Shirazi sect of Shia Islam. A sect strongly supported by the UK which has a long history of fighting against the Iranian regime in exile. They attacked the Iranian embassy in London few months ago.

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1047854


----------



## mangekyo

Cthulhu said:


> Imbeciles finally made it to the New York Post:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234665068924559360
> I hope our usual imbeciles are happy now.


Aren't they only doing this to mock religious people?


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> Aren't they only doing this to mock religious people?


The Shirazi sect of Shia Islam is supported by the UK to defame Shia Islam and create more animosity and chaos in the Muslim world. When these guys attacked the Iranian embassy in London to protest the actions of the Islamic Republic regime, the first thing they did was to insult Aisha, Omar, Abubakr and Othman.

It is understandable that these guys have political differences with the Iranian regime and it makes sense that they attack the Iranian embassy to send a political message to the regime. But why would they curse Sunni figures in the middle of London where a large Sunni population exists? What kind of political message that can send to the Iranian regime? Nothing. The only purpose that serves is to create more division between Sunni and Shia people and fuel the perpetual war in the Middle East.

The UK is obviously using these guys for their political agenda against Iran. This photo is another example of how the UK and Westerners in general are using traitors among Muslims to defame Muslims and feed their propaganda machine to spread Islamophobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> Licking the shrine is apparently a new practice invented by the Shirazi sect of Shia Islam. A sect strongly supported by the UK which has a long history of fighting against the Iranian regime in exile. They attacked the Iranian embassy in London few months ago.
> 
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1047854


Yeah yeah.


----------



## mangekyo

Arian said:


> The Shirazi sect of Shia Islam is supported by the UK to defame Shia Islam and create more animosity and chaos in the Muslim world. When these guys attacked the Iranian embassy in London to protest the actions of the Islamic Republic regime, the first thing they did was to insult Aisha, Omar, Abubakr and Othman.
> 
> It is understandable that these guys have political differences with the Iranian regime and it makes sense that they attack the Iranian embassy to send a political message to the regime. But why would they curse Sunni figures in the middle of London where a large Sunni population exists? What kind of political message that can send to the Iranian regime? Nothing. The only purpose that serves is to create more division between Sunni and Shia people and fuel the perpetual war in the Middle East.
> 
> The UK is obviously using these guys for their political agenda against Iran. This photo is another example of how the UK and Westerners in general are using traitors among Muslims to defame Muslims and feed their propaganda machine to spread Islamophobia.



I thought its just pranksters mocking religious people. In the video, the second guy who licks the shrine is trying hard not to laugh. The video is posted by Masih, obviously she is using it as propaganda, but I thought the reason behind licking the shrine was to mock or joke. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> I thought its just pranksters mocking religious people. In the video, the second guy who licks the shrine is trying hard not to laugh. The video is posted by Masih, obviously she is using it as propaganda, but I thought the reason behind licking the shrine was to mock or joke.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949


He laughs when he talks about "eating the virus for others not to get sick". The whole thing is staged for propaganda purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Arian said:


> He laughs when he talks about "eating the virus for others not to get sick". The whole thing is staged for propaganda purposes.


Sadly, we will always be a target for propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> Sadly, we will always be a target for propaganda


What is interesting about the recent outbreak of Covid-19 in Iran is the psyop following it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Arian said:


> What is interesting about the recent outbreak of Covid-19 in Iran is the psyop following it.



It's not that different from when we are hit by earthquakes or the flood a couple of years ago. But it's easier to blame governments for mismanagement and spread propaganda when it's something that can potentially affect everyone, it fuels much more rage. And you can spread a lot of believable lies. Like, governments officials are using the test kits only for themselves, they have fled to safe areas while refusing to lock down other cities. They knew about the outbreak but didn't tell anyone so it wouldn't affect the election results. etc. Some of it could be true, or it could all be propaganda. But I am very disappointed in the way the government handled the outbreak. After all these years, I don't trust our leaders anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

مسئولی محترم در یک ... آشکار دیگه ، اعلان استانی تعداد مبتلایان به کووید 19 رو لغو کردن ... کسی هم که از غسالخونه ی قم فیلم گرفته بود رو باازداشت کردن ... 
به جرات می تونم بگم ، دروغگو ترین مسئولین دنیا رو داریم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiarash

The guy who was doing the licking has been arrested and is licking an ice cream now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

It does make one wonder how america is going to handle the corona virus outbreak in their country.In many ways they are poorly equipped to deal with it,politically you have a neo fascist leader like chump who is a literal compulsive liar,whos ego will stand no criticism and who has a long history of dismissing things reported in the press that he doesnt like as "fake news",or media bias or some sort of political conspiracy.To make matters worse you have nothing like the systems of universal healthcare that exists in most of the rest of the west,and indeed many non western societies,derisively referred to as "socialized medicine" by the american political elites.Instead you have a health system that is run purely for profit,and where the quality of ones access to medical care is dictated purely by the contents of ones wallet.
Its not just sad but actually pretty sickening to see this outbreak being used by those in other nations with political axes to grind to bash both china and iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Cthulhu said:


> Imbeciles finally made it to the New York Post:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234665068924559360
> I hope our usual imbeciles are happy now.


And to the BBC.....tho something tells me that the individuals in question may ultimately wish that they hadnt done what they did....or at the very least not videoed it and uploaded it
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-51706021
*Coronavirus: Iran holy-shrine-lickers face prison*


----------



## Cthulhu

Another islamist halfwit with 2 digits of IQ:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233909291142144000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233794382295453697


Sineva said:


> And to the BBC.....tho something tells me that the individuals in question may ultimately wish that they hadnt done what they did....or at the very least not videoed it and uploaded it
> https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-51706021
> *Coronavirus: Iran holy-shrine-lickers face prison*


Yeah yeah.


----------



## aryobarzan

mangekyo said:


> It's not that different from when we are hit by earthquakes or the flood a couple of years ago. But it's easier to blame governments for mismanagement and spread propaganda when it's something that can potentially affect everyone, it fuels much more rage. And you can spread a lot of believable lies. Like, governments officials are using the test kits only for themselves, they have fled to safe areas while refusing to lock down other cities. They knew about the outbreak but didn't tell anyone so it wouldn't affect the election results. etc. Some of it could be true, or it could all be propaganda. But I am very disappointed in the way the government handled the outbreak. After all these years, I don't trust our leaders anymore.


I share your views...any significant event in Iran will be spinned negatively and presented as "product of the Islamic system". It is the bread and butter of western propaganda machinery (too bad some Iranian are willingly or not helping this machinery). Having said that there appears to be some general characteristic of Iranian society that is slow to respond to an emerging danger until it actually happens...examples of this.

*Nuclear field.*....It took Iran the murder of six nuclear scientists until they finally realised that Israel was really serious and intend on killing all of them before they took action to protect them.
*Climate change*...no action until last years floods forced them to wake up.

*Iraq attack.*....despite numerous warnings about Iraqi troop massing for an attack ..it took Iraqi planes over Tehran to wake them up.

*JCPOA fiasco:*....did not believe US will cancel the deal despite the fact that all republican contenders had promised to do so until it did.
*Murder of Gen Sulaimani*...did not believe it will happen until it did

So I was expecting that the Iranian society under the management of an incompetent government will surely miss the opportunity to prevent this Virus to take hold in Iran and unfortunately as expected they did (remember they had a two months window to get ready and stop infected incomings). The only ones ready for it were the crooked businessmen who ordered their gloves and masks and statched them for later use at inflated prices...so obviously some people had their radars on!)
I have no idea how this slumber of society can be fixed but if you blame it on the islamic system or any particular government it is only a partial answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> It's not that different from when we are hit by earthquakes or the flood a couple of years ago. But it's easier to blame governments for mismanagement and spread propaganda when it's something that can potentially affect everyone, it fuels much more rage. And you can spread a lot of believable lies. Like, governments officials are using the test kits only for themselves, they have fled to safe areas while refusing to lock down other cities. They knew about the outbreak but didn't tell anyone so it wouldn't affect the election results. etc. Some of it could be true, or it could all be propaganda. But I am very disappointed in the way the government handled the outbreak. After all these years, I don't trust our leaders anymore.


I think the Ministry of Health has been doing an OK job. They have been spreading valid information about the virus all the time. We don't know what has caused the spread of the virus in Iran in this scale but can you tell me what caused the spread of the virus in Italy or South Korea? Italy is even further from China than Iran is, yet they're suffering from it just as much as Iran.

South Korea was extremely cautious and attempted to prevent the entrance of the virus to their country. But now they have over 5,000 confirmed cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian society under the management of an incompetent government



Yep, they are incompetent, but this is what we should expect...non-professionals running government and policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

*Chinese scientists identify two strains of the coronavirus, indicating it’s already mutated at least once*

*Key Points

The more aggressive type of virus was found to be prevalent in the early stages of the outbreak in Wuhan — the Chinese city where COVID-19 was first detected late last year.
But the frequency of this type of virus has since decreased from early January, the scientists said.
Researchers cautioned that data examined in the study was still “very limited.”
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/04/coronavirus-chinese-scientists-identify-two-types-covid-19.html*

*This can explain why Iran, South Korea and Italy have been affected worse than other countries. And this increases the chance of COVID-19 being a biological weapon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uguduwa

South Korea is affected because of a super spreader attending a tightly packed cult place of worship. Iran is affected because of pure incompetence. What a clown show you people are. Facepalm!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Uguduwa said:


> South Korea is affected because of a super spreader attending a tightly packed cult place of worship. Iran is affected because of pure incompetence. What a clown show you people are. Facepalm!!


As a person with background in medicine, I'd rather believe a peer-reviewed article published in an academic journal by scientists from a leading country like China than some clown from Sri Lanka LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Arian said:


> As a person with background in medicine, I'd rather believe a peer-reviewed article published in an academic journal by scientists from a leading country like China than some clown from Sri Lanka LOL


So Iran is worse than I thought because a "person with medicine background" arrived at the conclusion that the virus is a biological weapon because it had natural mutations.

Then again, carry on. I am enjoying the clown show from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Uguduwa said:


> So Iran is worse than I thought because a "person with medicine background" arrived at the conclusion that the virus is a biological weapon because it had natural mutations.


I don't expect someone from Sri Lanka to understand the difference between reaching a conclusion and saying "that it increases the chance of it being a biological weapon".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Iranian will save lots of money which they spend on new year, stay at home and be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Uguduwa said:


> South Korea is affected because of a super spreader attending a tightly packed cult place of worship. Iran is affected because of pure incompetence. What a clown show you people are. Facepalm!!


Corona virus spreading =/= govt is incompetent. 

There are multiple factors at play at once and govt is just 1 factor. stop simple minded thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

Cthulhu said:


> Yeah yeah.


Well,you know what they say,I guess theres just no pleasing some people,is there?.


----------



## aryobarzan

Uguduwa said:


> South Korea is affected because of a super spreader attending a tightly packed cult place of worship. Iran is affected because of pure incompetence. What a clown show you people are. Facepalm!!


I have tried to stay civilized with your posts..so I ask you to leave Iran and its problems to Iranians alone..you need to go back wherever hole you came from and do not bother to comment on things you do not understand.....hurry up your destitute country of sri lanka will soon disappear under the water..lol


----------



## aryobarzan

Uguduwa said:


> ?? This is a public forum. If you don't like to see others commenting on issues, shut your mouth, ears and don't come on the internet again. It's so embarrassing that you 20-something years old people acting like immature man child.


Brown man...go out and get lost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

925boy said:


> Corona virus spreading =/= govt is incompetent.
> 
> There are multiple factors at play at once and govt is just 1 factor. stop simple minded thinking.


It's a major factor. The point is almost every country took major precautions so criticism against the government is of course valid. There's an outbreak in Italy too but it was quickly identified and being contained. China has also done a good job even though they were late to react. It's so obvious that if you can't see it then I am wasting my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Well , some scientist claims till next year 40-70 percentage of humans will infected by it ....

Till next year we continue to make more joke about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

925boy said:


> Corona virus spreading =/= govt is incompetent.
> 
> There are multiple factors at play at once and govt is just 1 factor. stop simple minded thinking.



It is different. 

If the gov tries all what it can do to prevent pandemia, then

Corona virus spreading =/= govt is incompetent.

If the gov do nothing or just give the infected an excel sheet to write in who they met (happen in germany). then

Corona virus spreading = govt is incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

There are eyewitness in Iran that says busses loaded with mullahs are being evacuated to hotels in cities that are less affected by the virus.

And apparently. The news that government had banned sales of masks and would distribute it free is not true. Its almost impossible to find masks and price of a hand sanitizer is 75 000 tomans


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> *Chinese scientists identify two strains of the coronavirus, indicating it’s already mutated at least once*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The more aggressive type of virus was found to be prevalent in the early stages of the outbreak in Wuhan — the Chinese city where COVID-19 was first detected late last year.
> 
> But the frequency of this type of virus has since decreased from early January, the scientists said.
> 
> Researchers cautioned that data examined in the study was still “very limited.”
> *
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/04/coronavirus-chinese-scientists-identify-two-types-covid-19.html*
> 
> *This can explain why Iran, South Korea and Italy have been affected worse than other countries. And this increases the chance of COVID-19 being a biological weapon.*


You see, COVID-19 is a coronavirus, like SARS-CoV and MERS-CoV. Coronaviruses are all RNA viruses (rather than DNA viruses), RNA viruses have very high rate of mutation compared to DNA viruses because RNA viruses lack the correction mechanisms that DNA viruses have in their replication. This is the reason for mutation of COVID-19, Not because it's a biological weapon.

Why are RNA virus mutation rates so damn high?
Mechanisms of viral mutation



Arian said:


> As a person with background in medicine, I'd rather believe a peer-reviewed article published in an academic journal by scientists from a leading country like China than some clown from Sri Lanka LOL


----------



## Aramagedon

The Yankee biological weapon (1981):













Uguduwa said:


> ?? This is a public forum. If you don't like to see others commenting on issues, shut your mouth, ears and don't come on the internet again. It's so embarrassing that you 20-something years old people acting like immature man child. This entire forum is like a big fucking multinational mental hospital.


@The Eagle @WebMaster @Zaki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

aryobarzan said:


> so I ask you to leave Iran and its problems to Iranians alone.



Forum encourages open discussion & quality posting regardless of any nationality. Posts found violating rules, will be dealt accordingly for which, members needs to report and move on. Disagreement on a topic doesn't warrant such reaction nor any consideration to isolate.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The Eagle said:


> Forum encourages open discussion & quality posting regardless of any nationality. Posts found violating rules, will be dealt accordingly for which, members needs to report and move on. Disagreement on a topic doesn't warrant such reaction nor any consideration to isolate.
> 
> Regards,


@The Eagle

@Uguduwa is permanently banned for several times one of his/her banned IDs is @Azizam . His account is even deleted because he made several IDs at the same time.


----------



## The Eagle

Aramagedon said:


> @The Eagle
> 
> @Uguduwa is permanently banned for several times one of his/her banned IDs is @Azizam . His account is even deleted because he made several IDs at the same time.



Leave that to be handled by Team. Just don't issue such generalized statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Uguduwa said:


> South Korea is affected because of a super spreader attending a tightly packed cult place of worship. Iran is affected because of pure incompetence. What a clown show you people are. Facepalm!!


The problem is not not those incompetent buffoons in power, The problem is these imbeciles who don't know any better, Yet they continue to spew every kind of bullsh!t they can so that to justify the incompetency of those lying sack of sh!ts in power and give them a free path to go off the hook. These imbecile halfwits are the real reason that we have so many problems, Always have been, Always will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

As hard as we Iranians are on our government (with good reasons) ..some governments simply are in complete denial.
Egypt and Turkey are two examples...
Egypt has two reported case (both non Egyptians foreign nationals) ..yet 17 tourists in canada US and Europe who have returned from Egypt have tested positive..and yet not a single Egyptian native is infected!!!!!!..The same story in Turkey...so either these populations are super human or their governments are so effective that rest of humanity has to learn from them...(spoiler...reports of any infection in the above mentioned countries are forbidden!).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> You see, COVID-19 is a coronavirus, like SARS-CoV and MERS-CoV. Coronaviruses are all RNA viruses (rather than DNA viruses), RNA viruses have very high rate of mutation compared to DNA viruses because RNA viruses lack the correction mechanisms that DNA viruses have in their replication. This is the reason for mutation of COVID-19, Not because it's a biological weapon.
> 
> Why are RNA virus mutation rates so damn high?
> Mechanisms of viral mutation



LOL. Look at this clown trying to teach me biology. You need to learn basics of critical thinking first before you teach biology lol
Influenza has been there for thousands of years, it was discovered 90 years ago and yet there are 4 types of influenza overall. This new corona virus has been there for like 3 months and there are already two types with supposedly radically different behaviors. Basically all protein production in a cell depends on RNA. If viable mutations were that easy to happen, our bodies and appearances would've changed every few months lol

The origin of SARS itself is a hot topic for conspiracy theorists. Nobody knows where SARS came from in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

aryobarzan said:


> As hard we Iranians are on our government (with good reasons) ..some governments simply are in complete denial.
> Egypt and Turkey are two examples...
> Egypt has two reported case (both non Egyptians foreign nationals) ..yet 17 tourists in canada US and Europe who have returned from Egypt have tested positive..and yet not a single Egyptian native is infected!!!!!!..The same story in Turkey...so either these populations are super human or their governments are so effective that rest of humanity has to learn from them...(spoiler...reports of any infection in the above mentioned countries are forbidden!).



Our government is selfish, incompetent and doesn't give a shit about us. To be fair though, not unlike other governments. But I have no doubt Turkey is lying about there being no cases in their country. When Iran is affected so bad, with all the traffic between our countries, it's impossible for it to not spread to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> As hard as we Iranians are on our government (with good reasons) ..some governments simply are in complete denial.
> Egypt and Turkey are two examples...
> Egypt has two reported case (both non Egyptians foreign nationals) ..yet 17 tourists in canada US and Europe who have returned from Egypt have tested positive..and yet not a single Egyptian native is infected!!!!!!..The same story in Turkey...so either these populations are super human or their governments are so effective that rest of humanity has to learn from them...(spoiler...reports of any infection in the above mentioned countries are forbidden!).


Add Israel to the list. They're quarantining hundreds of people every week, yet they report only 3 confirmed cases. Egypt, Turkey and Israel all depend on tourism for survival. Probably that's why. And the UAE too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

aryobarzan said:


> spoiler...reports of any infection in the above mentioned countries are forbidden!).



Although I'm not upto speed with the policies in Egypt & Turkey, why would they want to forbid reports of any new infections?? Wouldn't that just skew the overall global numbers and just present a false picture of how dangerous the virus actually is??

After all, this is now a problem affecting multiple regions across continents..there are no brownie points for downplaying numbers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> Although I'm not upto speed with the policies in Egypt & Turkey, why would they want to forbid reports of any new infections?? Wouldn't that just skew the overall global numbers and just present a false picture of how dangerous the virus actually is??
> 
> After all, this is now a problem affecting multiple regions across continents..there are no brownie points for downplaying numbers?


Because the cost of ignoring it is far less than the cost of handling it in silence. Egypt, Turkey, Israel and the UAE earn billions of dollars from tourism every year. Giving up on that money is not easy. Look what happened to Italy. The tourism industry has been nearly shut down since they started to announce the real numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

In Norway we have 72 confirmed cases. 56 of the cases are from people who got the virus in Italy and 6 of them are from a doctor that decided to go work at the hospital even though he had symptoms and had just came back from Italy 2 days prior. So 62/72 cases are linked to Italy, specifically Northern Italy, but Norway has still not banned tourists from Northern Italy to come here.

When someone here tests positive, they put them in home quarantine. So they are free to interact with their children, brother, sister, sleep with their husband/wife etc. The family members that live in the same house are not quarantined, they can go out freely and spread the virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

If you noticed all of these non-reporting governments (that we know of) are in the empire's vassal state club and therefore immune to the propaganda machinery. Now that bring up the question what are the International regulations regarding the reporting of contagious disease . Is it only up to the individual governments discretion..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

aryobarzan said:


> If you noticed all of these non-reporting governments (that we know of) are in the empire's vassal state club and therefore immune to the propaganda machinery. Now that bring up the question what are the International regulations regarding the reporting of contagious disease . Is it only up to the individual governments discretion..



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...me-empty-after-coronavirus-case-idUSKBN20S0MV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> LOL. Look at this clown trying to teach me biology. You need to learn basics of critical thinking first before you teach biology lol
> Influenza has been there for thousands of years, it was discovered 90 years ago and yet there are 4 types of influenza overall. This new corona virus has been there for like 3 months and there are already two types with supposedly radically different behaviors. Basically all protein production in a cell depends on RNA. If viable mutations were that easy to happen, our bodies and appearances would've changed every few months lol
> 
> The origin of SARS itself is a hot topic for conspiracy theorists. Nobody knows where SARS came from in the first place.


What an imbecile, Influenza virus is constantly changing, They categorize these change in new subtypes that's why an imbecile like you thinks there are only 4 types of influenza, You know jack sh!t about biology, Otherwise you wouldn't be spewing bullsh!t like this. Look somewhere other than Wikipedia before spewing nonsense. 

*How the Flu Virus Can Change: “Drift” and “Shift”*
Español
Influenza viruses are constantly changing. They can change in two different ways.

*Antigenic Drift*
One way influenza viruses change is called “antigenic drift.” These are small changes (or mutations) in the genes of influenza viruses that can lead to changes in the surface proteins of the virus: HA (hemagglutinin) and NA (neuraminidase). The HA and NA surface proteins of influenza viruses are “antigens,” which means they are recognized by the immune system and are capable of triggering an immune response, including production of antibodies that can block infection. The changes associated with antigenic drift happen continually over time as the virus replicates. Most flu shots are designed to target an influenza virus’ HA surface proteins/antigens. The nasal spray flu vaccine (LAIV) targets both the HA and NA of an influenza virus.

The small changes that occur from antigenic drift usually produce viruses that are closely related to one another, which can be illustrated by their location close together on a phylogenetic tree. Influenza viruses that are closely related to each other usually have similar antigenic properties. This means that antibodies your immune system creates against one influenza virus will likely recognize and respond to antigenically similar influenza viruses (this is called “cross-protection”).

However, the small changes associated with antigenic drift can accumulate over time and result in viruses that are antigenically different (further away on the phylogenetic tree). It is also possible for a single (or small) change in a particularly important location on the HA to result in antigenic drift. When antigenic drift occurs, the body’s immune system may not recognize and prevent sickness caused by the newer influenza viruses. As a result, a person becomes susceptible to flu infection again, as antigenic drift has changed the virus enough that a person’s existing antibodies won’t recognize and neutralize the newer influenza viruses.

Antigenic drift is the main reason why people can get the flu more than one time, and it’s also a primary reason why the flu vaccine composition must be reviewed and updated each year (as needed) to keep up with evolving influenza viruses.

*Antigenic Shift*
The other type of change is called “antigenic shift.” Antigenic shift is an abrupt, major change in an influenza A virus, resulting in new HA and/or new HA and NA proteins in influenza viruses that infect humans. Shift can result in a new influenza A subtype in humans. One way shift can happen is when an influenza virus from an animal population gains the ability to infect humans. Such animal-origin viruses can contain an HA or HA/NA combination that is so different from the same subtype in humans that most people do not have immunity to the new (e.g., novel) virus. Such a “shift” occurred in the spring of 2009, when an H1N1 virus with genes from North American Swine, Eurasian Swine, humans and birds emerged to infect people and quickly spread, causing a pandemic. When shift happens, most people have little or no immunity against the new virus.

While influenza viruses change all the time due to antigenic drift, antigenic shift happens less frequently. Influenza pandemics occur very rarely; there have been four pandemics in the past 100 years. For more information, see pandemic flu. Type A viruses undergo both antigenic drift and shift and are the only influenza viruses known to cause pandemics, while influenza type B viruses change only by the more gradual process of antigenic drift.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Arian said:


> *Because the cost of ignoring it is far less than the cost of handling it in silence*. Egypt, Turkey, Israel and the UAE earn billions of dollars from tourism every year. Giving up on that money is not easy. Look what happened to Italy. The tourism industry has been nearly shut down since they started to announce the real numbers.


True, but it can't be hidden forever, especially if this virus strain mutates as fast as they say it does. It will just increase infection rates, and eventually tourists who go back home (with an infection) are bound to be scrutinized for travel details and where they could have possibly contracted the virus from. How long does it take (considering everyone in the world today is hyped up about covid) for any of these countries downplaying numbers to get highlighted? I'm not saying Italy did this or did not, but there is a spurt there, and it's on record.


----------



## mangekyo

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> True, but it can't be hidden forever, especially if this virus strain mutates as fast as they say it does. It will just increase infection rates, and eventually tourists who go back home (with an infection) are bound to be scrutinized for travel details and where they could have possibly contracted the virus from. How long does it take (considering everyone in the world today is hyped up about covid) for any of these countries downplaying numbers to get highlighted? I'm not saying Italy did this or did not, but there is a spurt there, and it's on record.



A lot of passengers traveling from Istanbul with Turkish Airlines have been tested positive for the virus. But somehow there are no reports of the virus in Turkey. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...me-empty-after-coronavirus-case-idUSKBN20S0MV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> LOL. Look at this clown trying to teach me biology. You need to learn basics of critical thinking first before you teach biology lol
> Influenza has been there for thousands of years, it was discovered 90 years ago and yet there are 4 types of influenza overall. This new corona virus has been there for like 3 months and there are already two types with supposedly radically different behaviors. Basically all protein production in a cell depends on RNA. If viable mutations were that easy to happen, our bodies and appearances would've changed every few months lol
> 
> The origin of SARS itself is a hot topic for conspiracy theorists. Nobody knows where SARS came from in the first place.


first of all can you name me those 4 influenza viruses ?
there is 4 type of influenza ,but those types have lots of different subtypes 
from wikipedia


> New influenza viruses are constantly evolving by mutation or by reassortment.[54] Mutations can cause small changes in the hemagglutinin and neuraminidase antigens on the surface of the virus. This is called antigenic drift, which slowly creates an increasing variety of strains until one evolves that can infect people who are immune to the pre-existing strains. This new variant then replaces the older strains as it rapidly sweeps through the human population, often causing an epidemic.[193] However, since the strains produced by drift will still be reasonably similar to the older strains, some people will still be immune to them. In contrast, when influenza viruses reassort, they acquire completely new antigens—for example by reassortment between avian strains and human strains; this is called antigenic shift. If a human influenza virus is produced that has entirely new antigens, everybody will be susceptible, and the novel influenza will spread uncontrollably, causing a pandemic.[194] In contrast to this model of pandemics based on antigenic drift and shift, an alternative approach has been proposed where the periodic pandemics are produced by interactions of a fixed set of viral strains with a human population with a constantly changing set of immunities to different viral strains.[195]


we have 18 type of Hemagglutinin and 11 type of Neuraminidase. well sadly its not that simple even





influenza virus as you can see all those parts can mutate and do mutate


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> What an imbecile, Influenza virus is constantly changing, They categorize these change in new subtypes that's why an imbecile like you thinks there are only 4 types of influenza, You know jack sh!t about biology, Otherwise you wouldn't be spewing bullsh!t like this.


LOL. Everything is constantly changing. Only changes that are substantial matter. Again, it takes a long time in average for a viable mutation to happen. It's funny that an idiot like you is trying to lecture me on biology now.

Polio is caused by an RNA virus. Yet you don't get vaccinated against polio every year because it is an RNA virus and it changes. You simply don't know what you're talking about.



Hack-Hook said:


> first of all can you name me those 4 influenza viruses ?
> there is 4 type of influenza ,but those types have lots of different subtypes
> from wikipedia
> 
> we have 18 type of Hemagglutinin and 11 type of Neuraminidase. well sadly its not that simple even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> influenza virus as you can see all those parts can mutate and do mutate


Type A, B, C and D. ;-)


----------



## Ich

aryobarzan said:


> If you noticed all of these non-reporting governments (that we know of) are in the empire's vassal state club and therefore immune to the propaganda machinery. Now that bring up the question what are the International regulations regarding the reporting of contagious disease . Is it only up to the individual governments discretion..



Yes, see here

http://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13981215000631



> “People’s mental health is being targeted by unfair attacks of Western, Hebrew, and Arabic media to harm their physical health,” Shamkhani wrote on his twitter page on Thursday. “The mission of the nation’s enemies is to boost the effectiveness of the coronavirus by weakening the community resilience. The big lie of secrecy is the keyword of striking at Iranians’ mental health,” he added.



He is right. Every one could read this "hate writing" against Iran cause of Corona in german newspapers/onlinenews a week or so ago. But now, while in germany the same is comming up with corona, the idiots shut up.




> "The number of patients firmly diagnosed with coronavirus infection in Iran has reached 3,513, health ministry announced on Thursday, raising the number of deaths to 107. It added that 739 coronavirus patients have been cured and discharged from hospitals across the country."



That looks like Corona is slowed down in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Arian said:


> Again, it takes a long time in average for a viable mutation to happen.



Well this shit virus has been around for 3 months and has already mutated


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

mangekyo said:


> A lot of passengers traveling from Istanbul with Turkish Airlines have been tested positive for the virus. But somehow there are no reports of the virus in Turkey.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...me-empty-after-coronavirus-case-idUSKBN20S0MV



Just because they are flying from Istanbul, doesn't mean that's the source of their infection, right? Were they transiting, did they visit some other place before going to turkey....incubation period is 2weeks minimum...so there are many unanswered questions. If Turkey says there is nothing detected locally , why would they make that statement, knowing fully well that for a positive case current diagnostic science is able to determine more or less when the subject got infected, and thus determine where he/she contracted the infection. Downplaying the number is worse for tourism (in the long run) than accepting it and stating that due measures are being deployed.



mangekyo said:


> Well this shit virus has been around for 3 months and has already mutated


And it seems to have a penchant for frequent mutation as it does the world tour


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> Well this shit virus has been around for 3 months and has already mutated


That's my point. Cthulhu is under the impression that RNA viruses mutate very fast and every mutation leads to a new viable type. Polio and measles are both RNA viruses, known to us for hundreds or thousands of years and yet vaccination against them has been very successful which proves that not every mutation is viable and not every change counts.


----------



## mangekyo

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> Just because they are flying from Istanbul, doesn't mean that's the source of their infection, right? Were they transiting, did they visit some other place before going to turkey....incubation period is 2weeks minimum...so there are many unanswered questions. If Turkey says there is nothing detected locally , why would they make that statement, knowing fully well that for a positive case current diagnostic science is able to determine more or less when the subject got infected, and thus determine where he/she contracted the infection. Downplaying the number is worse for tourism (in the long run) than accepting it and stating that due measures are being deployed.



Istanbul airport is the biggest airport in the world with 16 000 employees. Of course 16000 don't work all at once, but you get the picture.


----------



## Raghfarm007

This is the Turdisk parliment yesterday..... it should answer a lot of quetions here:


----------



## mangekyo

Raghfarm007 said:


> This is the Turdisk parliment yesterday..... it should answer a lot of quetions here:


What does this have to do with the corona virus?


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

mangekyo said:


> Istanbul airport is the biggest airport in the world with 16 000 employees. Of course 16000 don't work all at once, but you get the picture.


That's exactly my point. If the affected person is diagnosed later as having contracted the virus from Istanbul, it will be a disaster for Turkish tourism. So why would they want to risk that???


----------



## Arian

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> That's exactly my point. If the affected person is diagnosed later as having contracted the virus from Istanbul, it will be a disaster for Turkish tourism. So why would they want to risk that???


Confirmed numbers are more likely to make it into the main stream media's headlines and they spread faster than reports like person A came from travel spot B. Israel has quarantined hundreds of people suspected of being infected so far which means that the issue is serious over there but because they haven't reported a high number of confirmed cases people assume Israel to be safe from the COVID-19 outbreak.


----------



## mangekyo

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> That's exactly my point. If the affected person is diagnosed later as having contracted the virus from Istanbul, it will be a disaster for Turkish tourism. So why would they want to risk that???



Risk what? If they openly say that there are corona cases in Turkey, their airports will get completely shut down, meaning their airplanes will be grounded, and they will lose revenue from all those 40 million passengers who visits their airport annually. No more tourists will come to Turkey, and they will lose billions of dollars from the tourist industry.

When they cant hide it anymore, then they will admit it and say it's the first case.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

L


Arian said:


> Confirmed numbers are more likely to make it into the main stream media's headlines and they spread faster than reports like person A came from travel spot B. Israel has quarantined hundreds of people suspected of being infected so far which means that the issue is serious over there but because they haven't reported a high number of confirmed cases people assume Israel to be safe from the COVID-19 outbreak.



I get your point 100%. All I'm saying, is that countries can't just keep quarantining people forever...this is not a political or economic issue that can be obfuscated for an extended period of time...how long before the infection reaches unmanageable proportions just because it was deemed that it's more beneficial to cover it up to shore up tourism numbers?? Then there won't be any tourism left, lol


----------



## TruthSeeker

*Iran’s Coronavirus Response: Pride, Paranoia, Secrecy, Chaos*
Iranian leaders once predicted the coronavirus epidemic ravaging China would not affect their country. Now Iran has among the most coronavirus deaths outside China, and Iranian medical workers have been told to keep quiet.





An Iranian medic treating a patient infected with coronavirus at a hospital in Tehran on Sunday.Credit...Koosha Mahshid Falahi/Mizan News Agency, via Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

By Farnaz Fassihi and David D. Kirkpatrick, March 3, 2020
Nearly three dozen Iranian government officials and members of parliament are infected and a senior adviser to the supreme leader has died.

The Health Ministry has proposed sending 300,000 militia members door-to-door on a desperate mission to sanitize homes. The top prosecutor has warned that anyone hoarding face masks and other public health equipment risks the death penalty.

Iran’s leaders confidently predicted just two weeks ago that the coronavirus contagion ravaging China would not be a problem in their country. They even bragged of exporting face masks to their Chinese trading partners.


Now Iran is battered by coronavirus infections that have killed 77 people, among the most outside of China, officials said Tuesday. But instead of receiving government help, overwhelmed doctors and nurses say they have been warned by security forces to keep quiet. And some officials say Tehran’s hierarchy is understating the true extent of the outbreak — probably, experts contend, because it will be viewed as a failure that enemies will exploit.

As the world wrestles with the spread of the coronavirus, the epidemic in Iran is a lesson in what happens when a secretive state with limited resources tries to play down an outbreak, and then finds it very difficult to contain.

The authorities seem as worried about controlling information as they are about controlling the virus, according to telephone interviews and text messages with more than a half dozen Iranian medical workers.

Several said security agents stationed in each hospital had forbidden staff members from disclosing any information about shortages, patients or fatalities related to the coronavirus.






A health inspector checking temperatures outside a mall in Tehran on Tuesday.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
A nurse in a northwest Iranian city sent a private message to her family — later shared with The New York Times — describing a letter from the security service warning that sharing information about infected patients constitutes a “threat to national security” and “public fear mongering.” Such offenses “will be swiftly dealt with by a disciplinary committee,” the nurse said the letter had warned.

The secrecy and paranoia, doctors and other experts say, reflects what they call a counterproductive focus on Iran’s public image and prestige that appears to be damaging public trust and hindering more practical steps at containment.
A prominent pathologist in Tehran said laboratory staff members testing for the coronavirus were told that they had been threatened with interrogation and arrest if they provided information to the news media.

“Disgraceful,” the pathologist said in a telephone interview. “By turning this into a national security issue, they are putting more pressure and stress on doctors and medical teams and creating an environment of chaos and fear.”

All spoke on condition of anonymity because of the threats.

In northern Iran’s Golestan Province — where Iran has acknowledged about two dozen infections — the top health official railed in a news conference on Sunday about his frustration with Tehran’s refusal to acknowledge the extent of the epidemic.

“We were screaming at the health ministry that we have 594 corona patients but the ministry was telling us since you don’t have positive test results we won’t give you equipment you need,” the official, Dr. Abdulreza Fazel, complained. “They kept saying, ‘wait, wait, wait,’ and then suddenly they announce you are an epicenter.”

“We’ve known from day one we are an epicenter,” Mr. Fazel said.





Taxi drivers wore masks in Tehran.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
The virus, which first appeared in China in late 2019, has struck Iran at a moment of particular vulnerability for its leadership.

Iran’s economy has been hobbled by American sanctions. Its security forces have struggled to repress a wave of public protests. Its military has reeled from the assassination of a revered Iranian military commander by an American drone. Domestic credibility of the authorities may have reached a new low with the begrudging admission after days of denials that their own air defenses had mistakenly shot down a Ukrainian passenger jet full of Iranian passengers.

“They are lurching from crisis to crisis and trying to Band-Aid each crisis,” said Sanam Vakil, a researcher on Iran at Chatham House, a London-based research institute. “They underestimated the potential effect of the coronavirus.”

Iranian health officials initially boasted of their public health prowess. They ridiculed quarantines as “archaic” and portrayed Iran as a global role model. President Hassan Rouhani suggested a week ago that by this past Saturday life would have returned to normal.

Instead, Iran on Tuesday acknowledged as many as 77 deaths from the virus and at least 2,300 cases of infection. But medical experts say the 77 deaths suggested that, based on the expected death rate, about 4,000 people are presumably infected.

The authorities also said Tuesday that they had temporarily freed 54,000 prisoners considered symptom-free, apparently in hopes of minimizing contagion in Iran’s crowded penitentiaries. But it was unclear from the announcement how many prisoners had actually been tested, given the severe shortages of testing kits in the country.

Because of those shortages, the reality is that no one can guess how far the coronavirus has spread in Iran. One Canadian study projected a week ago that the true total of infections may have been more than 18,000, “and a week ago is eons when we are talking about an epidemic,” said Isaac Bogoch, a Toronto doctor who was one of the authors.


The roster of current or former senior official sickened in the contagion includes a vice president, the deputy health minister and 23 members of parliament. On Monday, Iranian state media reported that at least one official had even died from the virus: Mohammad Mirmohammadi, 71, a member of the Expediency Council, which advises Iran’s supreme leader.





A pharmacy in Tehran on Tuesday. At least 77 people have died in Iran from the virus, a total total second only to China.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
It was unclear how recently the adviser had been in contact with the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, 80.

Embarrassed anew by the spread of the disease, the Iranian authorities have responded with a hodgepodge of contradictory measures mixing elements of a crackdown with attempts to save face.

The nation’s top prosecutor has threatened to execute anyone who hoards face masks or other supplies — an acknowledgment of the problem.

The health minister, Saeed Namaki, on Sunday announced a plan to dispatch a force of 300,000 plainclothes Basij militiamen that would go house to house to screen residents and disinfect their homes.

Iranian doctors and politicians immediately criticized the plan, saying that untrained militiamen were more likely to spread the virus than to contain it.


“The borders of mismanagement and ignorance are being rapidly redrawn by the health ministry,” Dr. Omid Rezaie, a prominent oncologist in Tehran, wrote on Telegram, the social media channel. “I feel sorry for us because we are sitting in a sinking boat that you are managing.”

The streets of Tehran, the capital, are deserted as panicky residents stick to their homes for fear of contagion. But in the holy city of Qom, the site of the first and most significant outbreak in Iran, mosques and shrines are still holding mass worship services for visiting pilgrims despite the Health Ministry’s advice.





Workers disinfecting subway trains in Tehran last week.Credit...Ebrahim Noroozi/Associated Press
“Frankly, the unwillingness of the Islamic Republic of Iran to restrict large-scale visits to these shrines is criminal in the case of this illness,” said Amir A. Afkhami, a medical doctor and historian at George Washington University who has studied the Iranian response to previous epidemics.

“The government is putting religious prestige and public image ahead of public safety,” he said of the leadership’s overall response. “It is unprecedented even in the annals of the Islamic Republic.”

Dr. Mohsen Basiri, an Iranian physician now in Houston, said that in a conference call on Sunday about emergency supplies his colleagues in Iran had said that security agents forced doctors to fill out false certificates for deaths that appeared to be coronavirus, ascribing them instead to lung or heart failure in order to avoid acknowledging fatalities linked to the epidemic.

“They don’t have the means, equipment, money, management or trust of the public to combat an epidemic of this scope,” Dr. Basiri said.

At least two Iranian lawmakers have publicly raised similar claims that the authorities are seeking to hide fatalities from the coronavirus by listing other causes on death certificates.

Gholamali Jaffarzadeh Imanabadi, a lawmaker from Gilan Province near the Caspian Sea, told the Iranian news media on Monday that more than 20 people in his constituency had died, hospitals had reached full capacity and the designated center for treatment of the virus was now turning away patients. In some cases, he also claimed, the local authorities had recorded an alternate cause of death for the victims.

“Based on the numbers, testimonies and proof that we have received, the number of dead and infected people is far higher than what is announced,” he complained, calling the official figures “a joke.”

“Our officials are not revealing the whole truth about the situation.”

Ahmad Amirabadi Farahani, a lawmaker from Qom, raised similar complaints last week, saying in a Twitter posting that staff at two hospitals were falsifying death certificates to minimize the epidemic.

“The doctors at Kamkar and Foghani hospitals are writing that cause of death is respiratory failure,” Mr. Farahani wrote, “but they know very well that the deaths are happening in the coronavirus quarantine ward.”





The streets of Tehran are mostly deserted as panicky residents stick to their homes for fear of contagion.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
A spokesman for the Health Ministry disputed those accusations, suggesting that any discrepancy between local estimates and the official numbers might reflect only a time lag during backup testing to confirm infections. The spokesman, Kianoush Jahanpour, said the ministry double-checks results before adding them to the official tally.

Others complained that sheer shortages of testing kits and other equipment may be contributing to an undercount. “There is no testing kit, disinfectants and preventive equipment available in our country that can match the rapid spread of this disease,” Bahram Parsaei, a lawmaker from Shiraz, said in a Twitter posting on Sunday. “This is why reality is far more than the official numbers.”

Iran has prided itself for decades on the strength of the public health system, said Dr. Afkhami, the author of a book about Iran’s past response to epidemics. As recently as 2008, he said, Iran had acted effectively to avert a cholera epidemic from neighboring countries, partly by banning the sale of fresh vegetables and street foods in certain areas.

This time, though, Iran’s health authorities appeared to have let their guard down, he said.

Reliant on China as its most essential trading partner in the face of the American sanctions, Iran was slow to restrict travel to and from the country after the first reports of the breakout in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in December.

Then Tehran boasted of having sent supplies of domestically produced hospital masks to China, depleting Iranian supplies as other countries were quietly stockpiling their own. Now, Dr. Afkhami said, “its shortage of face masks is self-inflicted.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/03/world/middleeast/coronavirus-iran.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

What publication is this from?? NYT? And if it reflects anti-Iran sentiment, or tried to show Iran in bad light, why are you surprised.



Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> What publication is this from?? NYT? And if it reflects anti-Iran sentiment, or tried to show Iran in bad light, why are you surprised.


Take a look at his articles and it should be pretty clear he is a US deep state backed puppet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> L
> 
> 
> I get your point 100%. All I'm saying, is that countries can't just keep quarantining people forever...this is not a political or economic issue that can be obfuscated for an extended period of time...how long before the infection reaches unmanageable proportions just because it was deemed that it's more beneficial to cover it up to shore up tourism numbers?? Then there won't be any tourism left, lol



Well, yeah. But covering it up isn't difficult before you admit to an outbreak. COVID-19 is easier to contain in small countries and covering up the scale of the situation is not that difficult because the symptoms can be easily misdiagnosed for other diseases like influenza. 

If they can keep it secret until it has become pandemic and no place is safe anymore, they have managed to save billions of dollars until then. And God knows what will happen then. When it is pandemic and all tourist destinations are infected, fewer people will care while traveling. They won't be "singled out" anymore. And our knowledge about COVID-19 continues to increase every day. So, who knows what will happen months later?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> Polio is caused by an RNA virus. Yet you don't get vaccinated against polio every year because it is an RNA virus and it changes. You simply don't know what you're talking about.


you see , who said Polio virus dont mutate it mutate a lot , you think how we build atenuated polio vaccine ?
Influenza genome have another rare aspects even for viruses and that is its genome is not in a single strand of RNA , the RNA of the virus is segmented pieces of negative sense RNA and each piece have codes for 1 or 2 different protein , it means those RNA first must be translated to positive RNA ,then they can be translated to proteins . also it means if a host contact two different type of influenza at the same type , those viruses can exchange genetic materials easily and morph into two different viruses .
on other hand polio virus is a small 7500 nucleotid positive sense RNA virus and that reduce the chance of mutation a lot.


> Type A, B, C and D. ;-)


come on



Arian said:


> That's my point. Cthulhu is under the impression that RNA viruses mutate very fast and every mutation leads to a new viable type. Polio and measles are both RNA viruses, known to us for hundreds or thousands of years and yet vaccination against them has been very successful which proves that not every mutation is viable and not every change counts.


well RNA viruses do mutate


----------



## OldTwilight

TruthSeeker said:


> *Iran’s Coronavirus Response: Pride, Paranoia, Secrecy, Chaos*
> Iranian leaders once predicted the coronavirus epidemic ravaging China would not affect their country. Now Iran has among the most coronavirus deaths outside China, and Iranian medical workers have been told to keep quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Iranian medic treating a patient infected with coronavirus at a hospital in Tehran on Sunday.Credit...Koosha Mahshid Falahi/Mizan News Agency, via Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
> 
> By Farnaz Fassihi and David D. Kirkpatrick, March 3, 2020
> Nearly three dozen Iranian government officials and members of parliament are infected and a senior adviser to the supreme leader has died.
> 
> The Health Ministry has proposed sending 300,000 militia members door-to-door on a desperate mission to sanitize homes. The top prosecutor has warned that anyone hoarding face masks and other public health equipment risks the death penalty.
> 
> Iran’s leaders confidently predicted just two weeks ago that the coronavirus contagion ravaging China would not be a problem in their country. They even bragged of exporting face masks to their Chinese trading partners.
> 
> 
> Now Iran is battered by coronavirus infections that have killed 77 people, among the most outside of China, officials said Tuesday. But instead of receiving government help, overwhelmed doctors and nurses say they have been warned by security forces to keep quiet. And some officials say Tehran’s hierarchy is understating the true extent of the outbreak — probably, experts contend, because it will be viewed as a failure that enemies will exploit.
> 
> As the world wrestles with the spread of the coronavirus, the epidemic in Iran is a lesson in what happens when a secretive state with limited resources tries to play down an outbreak, and then finds it very difficult to contain.
> 
> The authorities seem as worried about controlling information as they are about controlling the virus, according to telephone interviews and text messages with more than a half dozen Iranian medical workers.
> 
> Several said security agents stationed in each hospital had forbidden staff members from disclosing any information about shortages, patients or fatalities related to the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A health inspector checking temperatures outside a mall in Tehran on Tuesday.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
> A nurse in a northwest Iranian city sent a private message to her family — later shared with The New York Times — describing a letter from the security service warning that sharing information about infected patients constitutes a “threat to national security” and “public fear mongering.” Such offenses “will be swiftly dealt with by a disciplinary committee,” the nurse said the letter had warned.
> 
> The secrecy and paranoia, doctors and other experts say, reflects what they call a counterproductive focus on Iran’s public image and prestige that appears to be damaging public trust and hindering more practical steps at containment.
> A prominent pathologist in Tehran said laboratory staff members testing for the coronavirus were told that they had been threatened with interrogation and arrest if they provided information to the news media.
> 
> “Disgraceful,” the pathologist said in a telephone interview. “By turning this into a national security issue, they are putting more pressure and stress on doctors and medical teams and creating an environment of chaos and fear.”
> 
> All spoke on condition of anonymity because of the threats.
> 
> In northern Iran’s Golestan Province — where Iran has acknowledged about two dozen infections — the top health official railed in a news conference on Sunday about his frustration with Tehran’s refusal to acknowledge the extent of the epidemic.
> 
> “We were screaming at the health ministry that we have 594 corona patients but the ministry was telling us since you don’t have positive test results we won’t give you equipment you need,” the official, Dr. Abdulreza Fazel, complained. “They kept saying, ‘wait, wait, wait,’ and then suddenly they announce you are an epicenter.”
> 
> “We’ve known from day one we are an epicenter,” Mr. Fazel said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taxi drivers wore masks in Tehran.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
> The virus, which first appeared in China in late 2019, has struck Iran at a moment of particular vulnerability for its leadership.
> 
> Iran’s economy has been hobbled by American sanctions. Its security forces have struggled to repress a wave of public protests. Its military has reeled from the assassination of a revered Iranian military commander by an American drone. Domestic credibility of the authorities may have reached a new low with the begrudging admission after days of denials that their own air defenses had mistakenly shot down a Ukrainian passenger jet full of Iranian passengers.
> 
> “They are lurching from crisis to crisis and trying to Band-Aid each crisis,” said Sanam Vakil, a researcher on Iran at Chatham House, a London-based research institute. “They underestimated the potential effect of the coronavirus.”
> 
> Iranian health officials initially boasted of their public health prowess. They ridiculed quarantines as “archaic” and portrayed Iran as a global role model. President Hassan Rouhani suggested a week ago that by this past Saturday life would have returned to normal.
> 
> Instead, Iran on Tuesday acknowledged as many as 77 deaths from the virus and at least 2,300 cases of infection. But medical experts say the 77 deaths suggested that, based on the expected death rate, about 4,000 people are presumably infected.
> 
> The authorities also said Tuesday that they had temporarily freed 54,000 prisoners considered symptom-free, apparently in hopes of minimizing contagion in Iran’s crowded penitentiaries. But it was unclear from the announcement how many prisoners had actually been tested, given the severe shortages of testing kits in the country.
> 
> Because of those shortages, the reality is that no one can guess how far the coronavirus has spread in Iran. One Canadian study projected a week ago that the true total of infections may have been more than 18,000, “and a week ago is eons when we are talking about an epidemic,” said Isaac Bogoch, a Toronto doctor who was one of the authors.
> 
> 
> The roster of current or former senior official sickened in the contagion includes a vice president, the deputy health minister and 23 members of parliament. On Monday, Iranian state media reported that at least one official had even died from the virus: Mohammad Mirmohammadi, 71, a member of the Expediency Council, which advises Iran’s supreme leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pharmacy in Tehran on Tuesday. At least 77 people have died in Iran from the virus, a total total second only to China.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
> It was unclear how recently the adviser had been in contact with the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, 80.
> 
> Embarrassed anew by the spread of the disease, the Iranian authorities have responded with a hodgepodge of contradictory measures mixing elements of a crackdown with attempts to save face.
> 
> The nation’s top prosecutor has threatened to execute anyone who hoards face masks or other supplies — an acknowledgment of the problem.
> 
> The health minister, Saeed Namaki, on Sunday announced a plan to dispatch a force of 300,000 plainclothes Basij militiamen that would go house to house to screen residents and disinfect their homes.
> 
> Iranian doctors and politicians immediately criticized the plan, saying that untrained militiamen were more likely to spread the virus than to contain it.
> 
> 
> “The borders of mismanagement and ignorance are being rapidly redrawn by the health ministry,” Dr. Omid Rezaie, a prominent oncologist in Tehran, wrote on Telegram, the social media channel. “I feel sorry for us because we are sitting in a sinking boat that you are managing.”
> 
> The streets of Tehran, the capital, are deserted as panicky residents stick to their homes for fear of contagion. But in the holy city of Qom, the site of the first and most significant outbreak in Iran, mosques and shrines are still holding mass worship services for visiting pilgrims despite the Health Ministry’s advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers disinfecting subway trains in Tehran last week.Credit...Ebrahim Noroozi/Associated Press
> “Frankly, the unwillingness of the Islamic Republic of Iran to restrict large-scale visits to these shrines is criminal in the case of this illness,” said Amir A. Afkhami, a medical doctor and historian at George Washington University who has studied the Iranian response to previous epidemics.
> 
> “The government is putting religious prestige and public image ahead of public safety,” he said of the leadership’s overall response. “It is unprecedented even in the annals of the Islamic Republic.”
> 
> Dr. Mohsen Basiri, an Iranian physician now in Houston, said that in a conference call on Sunday about emergency supplies his colleagues in Iran had said that security agents forced doctors to fill out false certificates for deaths that appeared to be coronavirus, ascribing them instead to lung or heart failure in order to avoid acknowledging fatalities linked to the epidemic.
> 
> “They don’t have the means, equipment, money, management or trust of the public to combat an epidemic of this scope,” Dr. Basiri said.
> 
> At least two Iranian lawmakers have publicly raised similar claims that the authorities are seeking to hide fatalities from the coronavirus by listing other causes on death certificates.
> 
> Gholamali Jaffarzadeh Imanabadi, a lawmaker from Gilan Province near the Caspian Sea, told the Iranian news media on Monday that more than 20 people in his constituency had died, hospitals had reached full capacity and the designated center for treatment of the virus was now turning away patients. In some cases, he also claimed, the local authorities had recorded an alternate cause of death for the victims.
> 
> “Based on the numbers, testimonies and proof that we have received, the number of dead and infected people is far higher than what is announced,” he complained, calling the official figures “a joke.”
> 
> “Our officials are not revealing the whole truth about the situation.”
> 
> Ahmad Amirabadi Farahani, a lawmaker from Qom, raised similar complaints last week, saying in a Twitter posting that staff at two hospitals were falsifying death certificates to minimize the epidemic.
> 
> “The doctors at Kamkar and Foghani hospitals are writing that cause of death is respiratory failure,” Mr. Farahani wrote, “but they know very well that the deaths are happening in the coronavirus quarantine ward.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The streets of Tehran are mostly deserted as panicky residents stick to their homes for fear of contagion.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times
> A spokesman for the Health Ministry disputed those accusations, suggesting that any discrepancy between local estimates and the official numbers might reflect only a time lag during backup testing to confirm infections. The spokesman, Kianoush Jahanpour, said the ministry double-checks results before adding them to the official tally.
> 
> Others complained that sheer shortages of testing kits and other equipment may be contributing to an undercount. “There is no testing kit, disinfectants and preventive equipment available in our country that can match the rapid spread of this disease,” Bahram Parsaei, a lawmaker from Shiraz, said in a Twitter posting on Sunday. “This is why reality is far more than the official numbers.”
> 
> Iran has prided itself for decades on the strength of the public health system, said Dr. Afkhami, the author of a book about Iran’s past response to epidemics. As recently as 2008, he said, Iran had acted effectively to avert a cholera epidemic from neighboring countries, partly by banning the sale of fresh vegetables and street foods in certain areas.
> 
> This time, though, Iran’s health authorities appeared to have let their guard down, he said.
> 
> Reliant on China as its most essential trading partner in the face of the American sanctions, Iran was slow to restrict travel to and from the country after the first reports of the breakout in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in December.
> 
> Then Tehran boasted of having sent supplies of domestically produced hospital masks to China, depleting Iranian supplies as other countries were quietly stockpiling their own. Now, Dr. Afkhami said, “its shortage of face masks is self-inflicted.”
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/03/world/middleeast/coronavirus-iran.html


What point of postig this political anti IR article !?

HoW USA IS DOING!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Hack-Hook said:


> well RNA viruses do mutate


If you didn't know, this one has already mutated


----------



## TruthSeeker

OldTwilight said:


> What point of postig this political anti IR article !?
> 
> HoW USA IS DOING!?



Posting the article sheds a bit of light into the Iranian darkness, for the educational benefit of PDF readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

mangekyo said:


> If you didn't know, this one has already mutated


More than twice


----------



## mangekyo

What I don't understand is, why has everyone stopped flights to and from Iran, but no one have stopped flights from Italy or South Korea? Wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthSeeker said:


> Several said security agents stationed in each hospital had forbidden staff members from disclosing any information about shortages, patients or fatalities related to the coronavirus.


I work at one of the hospitals designed for coronavirus patients in fact two nights ago I was responsible for coronavirus triage and I was determining which patient to admit and which not to admit it seems those agents have forgotten to warn me . this negligence and sloppy work is not acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

TruthSeeker said:


> Posting the article sheds a bit of light into the Iranian darkness, for the educational benefit of PDF readers.


Well , if lies are counted as shreds of light , then USA is the sun



mangekyo said:


> What I don't understand is, why has everyone stopped flights to and from Iran, but no one have stopped flights from Italy or South Korea? Wtf


Political issue ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthSeeker said:


> A health inspector checking temperatures outside a mall in Tehran on Tuesday.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times


that was no health inspector . that was a stunt played by the mall to say we check the persons who come here and there is no danger of coronavirus here and you can come here and do shopping without any fear. it was dealt with as it was a lie and had no benefit at all for preventing the disease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

OldTwilight said:


> Political issue ...



Even our "muslim ummah brothers" have stopped flights to and from Iran, but the same "muslim ummah brothers" haven't stopped flights to or from non muslim countries that are even more affected than Iran. Let this be a lesson for every Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Hack-Hook said:


> I work at one of the hospitals designed for coronavirus patients in fact two nights ago I was responsible for coronavirus triage and I was determining which patient to admit and which not to admit it seems those agents have forgotten to warn me . this negligence and sloppy work is not acceptable.



The agents thought you were already informed. However, if it's OK for you to discuss it publicly, and you are on the front lines, why don't you tell us here on PDF about the shortages and fatalities you have witnessed at your hospital, _if any_?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> you see , who said Polio virus dont mutate it mutate a lot , you think how we build atenuated polio vaccine ?
> Influenza genome have another rare aspects even for viruses and that is its genome is not in a single strand of RNA , the RNA of the virus is segmented pieces of negative sense RNA and each piece have codes for 1 or 2 different protein , it means those RNA first must be translated to positive RNA ,then they can be translated to proteins . also it means if a host contact two different type of influenza at the same type , those viruses can exchange genetic materials easily and morph into two different viruses .
> on other hand polio virus is a small 7500 nucleotid positive sense RNA virus and that reduce the chance of mutation a lot.
> 
> come on
> 
> 
> well RNA viruses do mutate


Nobody said that RNA viruses don't mutate. Are you just saying something for the sake of participating in the discussion?

The issue here is that not every mutation is a viable mutation which is a basic high school biology fact. And not every change caused by a viable mutation is substantial to be considered in terms of clinical symptoms or epidemiology. What part of these two statements are wrong? Let's start from here.

You seem to miss the point all the time. Poliovirus changes, but once you get vaccinated against it following the regular schedule (2 months after birth, 4 months, 1 year, 5 years) you will develop immunity against it and you will need booster shots only if you live in a high risk area. This is supposed to be an example of why not every change counts in medicine. 

As for types of influenza, there's a reason that medicine is different from biology. You can categorize humans into God knows how many types based on genetic differences. Anthropologists have discovered hundreds of different haplogroups on the Y-chromosome for their own studies. As far as medicine is concerned, we consider all humans the same. We tend to ignore racial differences when producing or prescribing drugs.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

mangekyo said:


> Even our "muslim ummah brothers" have stopped flights to and from Iran, but the same "muslim ummah brothers" haven't stopped flights to or from non muslim countries that are even more affected than Iran. Let this be a lesson for every Iranian


I thought Saudi Arabia has stopped ??


----------



## Arian

TruthSeeker said:


> Posting the article sheds a bit of light into the Iranian darkness, for the educational benefit of PDF readers.


People in Iran don't get charged 3200 USD for a COVID-19 test, are not sent 5000 USD bills for staying in the hospital and the Iranian president doesn't downplay the risk of COVID-19 because he thinks his opponents (the Democrats) want to use it against him before the presidential election. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthSeeker said:


> The streets of Tehran are mostly deserted as panicky residents stick to their homes for fear of contagion.Credit...Arash Khamooshi for The New York Times


every one from north of Tehran knew what street it is and every one knew how empty it will be until evening, Coronovirus or no Coronovirus



mangekyo said:


> If you didn't know, this one has already mutated


as i Said they Do mutate and do it a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Arian said:


> People in Iran don't get charged 3200 USD for a COVID-19 test, are not sent 5000 USD bills for staying in the hospital and the Iranian president doesn't downplay the risk of COVID-19 because he thinks his opponents (the Democrats) want to use it against him before the presidential election. ;-)


3200 USD for a test??? Dude, these tests are free.



Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> 3200 USD for a test??? Dude, these tests are free.


If Iran has the max cases currently, outside China, wouldn't they also have been provided with detection kits??


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> LOL. Everything is constantly changing. Only changes that are substantial matter. Again, it takes a long time in average for a viable mutation to happen. It's funny that an idiot like you is trying to lecture me on biology now.
> 
> Polio is caused by an RNA virus. Yet you don't get vaccinated against polio every year because it is an RNA virus and it changes. You simply don't know what you're talking about.


Oh God, What an imbecile we have here. Mutation rates are reported as substitutions per nucleotide site per cell infection (s/n/c), The more virus spreads, The more it's likely to mutate. Polio has only human host, That's why it can be vaccinated and the less it spreads, The less it mutates, But still it can cause problems.


> One of the most important common traits exhibited by infections that have been or can be eliminated from the face of the earth (e.g. smallpox, measles, polio) is the absence of any host other than humans. Therefore, zoonses represent infections that can never be eliminated and must be considered as permanent and recurrent factors to be dealt with in protecting human health.
> 
> Zoonoses are infections transmitted from animal to humans either directly or via an insect vector. There are hundreds of zoonoses some of which can be propagated human-to-human, but I want to concentrate today on those for which humans represent a dead-end host (i.e. there is little or no human-to-human transmission).
> 
> There are two primary reasons for being particularly interested in zoonoses. The first is that most of the diseases that today would be classified as “emerging infectious diseases”-ones of which we are newly becoming aware-are, in fact, zoonoses. The second reason relates to the fact that zoonotic infections (those that have an animal reservoir) can probably never be eradicated, while those for which humans are the only hosts, such as smallpox, measles and polio, can theoretically be eliminated from the face of the earth.


Zoonoses-With Friends Like This, Who Needs Enemies?
Polio outbreaks in Africa caused by mutation of strain in vaccine

COVID-19 on the other hand is a zoonotic virus, It spreads among humans and animals which gives it more chance to mutate. From the same article that pushed you to come up with bio-weapon bs.


> Thus far, we found that, although the L type is derived from the S type, L (~70%) is more prevalent than S (~30%) among the sequenced SARS-CoV-2 genomes we examined. This pattern suggests that L has a higher transmission rate than the S type. Furthermore, our mutational load analysis indicated that the L type had accumulated a significantly higher number of derived mutations than S type (P < 0.0001, Wilcoxon rank-sum test; Fig. S5). We propose that, although the L type newly evolved from the ancient S type, it transmits faster or replicates faster in human populations, causing it to accumulate more mutations than the S type. Thus, our results suggest the L might be more aggressive than the S type due to the potentially higher transmission and/or replication rates.


On the origin and continuing evolution of SARS-CoV-2


Arian said:


> You simply don't know what you're talking about.


I don't know what i'm talking about, Says the "biologist" who came to the conclusion that COVID-19 is a bio-wepon because of its mutations.


----------



## Arian

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> 3200 USD for a test??? Dude, these tests are free.


Not in the US if you don't have an insurance.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Arian said:


> Not in the US if you don't have an insurance.


Even without insurance, that's an exorbitant amount!!! Considering you're testing your own citizens for something that is very well a global pandemic


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> Oh God, What an imbecile we have here. Mutation rates are reported as substitutions per nucleotide site per cell infection (s/n/c), The more virus spreads, The more it's likely to mutate. Polio has only human host, That's why it can be vaccinated and the less it spreads, The less it mutates, But still it can cause problems.
> 
> COVID-19 on the other hand is a zoonotic virus, It spreads among humans and animals which gives it more chance to mutate. From the same article that pushed you to come up with bio-weapon bs.
> 
> I don't know what i'm talking about, Says the "biologist" who came to the conclusion that COVID-19 is a bio-wepon because of its mutations.


This is a masterpiece. Proving that you're an idiot once more.

For the record, I never reached to any conclusion. I said that it "increases the chance of" it being a biological weapon which is a correct statement.

So what? You have a zoonotic virus that's been around for two months and a virus that's been around for thousands of years and was discovered a century ago. Which one has gone under more mutations? LOL

You're so retarded that can't even put two plus two together. Trying to extrapolate here and there from online articles to sound knowledgeable, always considering one factor while ignoring the other factors.

You can't tell the difference between a conclusion and an evidence strengthening a hypothesis. Neither can you tell the difference between a medical doctor and a biologist. You're a special kind of idiot. lol


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthSeeker said:


> The agents thought you were already informed. However, if it's OK for you to discuss it publicly, and you are on the front lines, why don't you tell us here on PDF about the shortages and fatalities you have witnessed at your hospital, _if any_?


the fatalities , I don't talk about because it all be speculation , as I only work on one shift and in on hospital in one City how you want me to tell the extent of disease and fatality ?
also our criteria for admitting patients is chest CT-Scan and that is a lot More sensitive than Coronavirus test specially in the early stage the problem is Thoracic CT-Scan is damn too sensitive and you are bound to admit people who are not actually corona patient but have some other type of viral pneumonia. so any number I tell you is inaccurate and wrong. I can just say we have admittance , we had death and we had people who were discharge and thank god people who are discharged are a lot more than the one who died.
about deficiency , its not a secret , you just need to open TV and Radio here and you see them . there is shortage of disinfectant , there is shortage of protective gears . we have no problem providing two drug treatment for now but providing 3 and 4 dug treatment for severe cases and the ones in dangerous population is a little harder thank to certain country unilateral actions .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> Even without insurance, that's an exorbitant amount!!! Considering you're testing your own citizens for something that is very well a global pandemic


Bernie Sanders want to give Americans better insurance and coverage and they call him a communist. lol Welcome to the reality of America.



> According to the Herald, Osmel Martinez Azcue went to China for work and returned to Miami in January with “flu-like symptoms.” He went to Jackson Memorial Hospital, worried that he might have contracted the new coronavirus, called COVID-19. The initial cost for his visit was $3,270, billed to his insurance company.



Forbes: *Testing for coronavirus should be free, but it’s not always that simple*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Hack-Hook said:


> the fatalities , I don't talk about because it all be speculation , as I only work on one shift and in on hospital in one City how you want me to tell the extent of disease and fatality ?
> also our criteria for admitting patients is chest CT-Scan and that is a lot More sensitive than Coronavirus test specially in the early stage the problem is Thoracic CT-Scan is damn too sensitive and you are bound to admit people who are not actually corona patient but have some other type of viral pneumonia. so any number I tell you is inaccurate and wrong. I can just say we have admittance , we had death and we had people who were discharge and thank god people who are discharged are a lot more than the one who died.
> about deficiency , its not a secret , you just need to open TV and Radio here and you see them . there is shortage of disinfectant , there is shortage of protective gears . we have no problem providing two drug treatment for now but providing 3 and 4 dug treatment for severe cases and the ones in dangerous population is a little harder thank to certain country unilateral actions .



What city do you work in? If the CT scan shows some other viral diseases, will they treat that patient as if he has corona, and therefore add him to the statistics?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> Nobody said that RNA viruses don't mutate. Are you just saying something for the sake of participating in the discussion?
> 
> The issue here is that not every mutation is a viable mutation which is a basic high school biology fact. And not every change caused by a viable mutation is substantial to be considered in terms of clinical symptoms or epidemiology. What part of these two statements are wrong? Let's start from here.
> 
> You seem to miss the point all the time. Poliovirus changes, but once you get vaccinated against it following the regular schedule (2 months after birth, 4 months, 1 year, 5 years) you will develop immunity against it and you will need booster shots only if you live in a high risk area. This is supposed to be an example of why not every change counts in medicine.
> 
> As for types of influenza, there's a reason that medicine is different from biology. You can categorize humans into God knows how many types based on genetic differences. Anthropologists have discovered hundreds of different haplogroups on the Y-chromosome for their own studies. As far as medicine is concerned, we consider all humans the same. We tend to ignore racial differences when producing or prescribing drugs.


that's why we only had two strain of the disease instead of 20 and i predict the one with more aggressive behavior , well be removed from nature and the milder one remain and it will continue to mutate to many form and many of its mutation even wont be able to make humans sick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> This is a masterpiece. Proving that you're an idiot once more.
> 
> For the record, I never reached to any conclusion. I said that it "increases the chance of" it being a biological weapon which is a correct statement.
> 
> So what? You have a zoonotic virus that's been around for two months and a virus that's been around for thousands of years and was discovered a century ago. Which one has gone under more mutations? LOL
> 
> You're so retarded that can't even put two plus two together. Trying to extrapolate here and there from online articles to sound knowledgeable, always considering one factor while ignoring the other factors.
> 
> You can't tell the difference between a conclusion and an evidence strengthening a hypothesis. Neither can you tell the difference between a medical doctor and a biologist. You're a special kind of idiot. lol


OK Mr. CODID-19's mutations increases the chance of it being a biological weapon. We're arguing with an imbecile.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

With all being said, it appears that nobody (across the world) is serious about actually fighting and eliminating this darn scourge. There seem to be overt/covert efforts to either deny that it is a problem, or to downplay the effects of what it can do.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> As for types of influenza, there's a reason that medicine is different from biology. You can categorize humans into God knows how many types based on genetic differences. Anthropologists have discovered hundreds of different haplogroups on the Y-chromosome for their own studies. As far as medicine is concerned, we consider all humans the same. We tend to ignore racial differences when producing or prescribing drugs.


no we don't do that , for example a white person choice for first line of treatment for hypertension is beta-blocker or diuretic , first line for a black person high blood pressure would be calcium channel blocker .
a woman act different to disease than a man. there is one reason in human body 2+2 is not necessary 4 in general its 4 but it can also be 3 or 5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> With all being said, it appears that nobody (across the world) is serious about actually fighting and eliminating this darn scourge. There seem to be overt/covert efforts to either deny that it is a problem, or to downplay the effects of what it can do.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> People in Iran don't get charged 3200 USD for a COVID-19 test, *are not sent 5000 USD bills for staying in the hospital* and the Iranian president doesn't downplay the risk of COVID-19 because he thinks his opponents (the Democrats) want to use it against him before the presidential election. ;-)


depend on the ward but it will be a lot cheaper than USA , but you can get charged that amount and even more in private hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> that's why we only had two strain of the disease instead of 20 and i predict the one with more aggressive behavior , well be removed from nature and the milder one remain and it will continue to mutate to many form and many of its mutation even wont be able to make humans sick


That's very likely to happen but it's a prediction.




Hack-Hook said:


> no we don't do that , for example a white person choice for first line of treatment for hypertension is beta-blocker or diuretic , first line for a black person high blood pressure would be calcium channel blocker .
> a woman act different to disease than a man. there is one reason in human body 2+2 is not necessary 4 in general its 4 but it can also be 3 or 5


I wouldn't count gender as a "racial difference" to be honest. And you're right but when you open a pharmacology book they don't mention racial differences even for generic drugs. They discuss how the drug affects the elderly, children, adults with particular conditions, pregnant women and things like contraindications and side effects. At least my book never separated the effects of drug on Europeans, Asians or Africans.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sc0lar_Vis@ri said:


> 200 USD for a test??? Dude, these tests are free.


the problem is not test , its the hospitas
https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...t-cost-cdc-health-insurance-2020-2/?r=US&IR=T
https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...eatment-medical-bill-hospital-costs-2020-3-2/


Code:


Note that the procedures were identified based on American Medical Associations procedure codes and simplified in name.

Pharmacy Total charge: $56.75 Azcue’s co-pay: $13.45

CMP blood test Total charge: $454 Azcue’s co-pay: $107.59

CBC blood test Total charge: $209 Azcue’s co-pay: $49.53 Virus and flu testing Total charge: $1,261 Azcue’s co-pay: $298.92

Infection testing, not specified Total charge: $295 Azcue’s co-pay: $69.91 STD testing Total charge: $65 Azcue’s co-pay: $15.40

Infection testing, not specified Total charge: $56 Azcue’s co-pay: $13.27

Pneumonia testing Total charge: $55 Azcue’s co-pay: $13.03 ER visit: Moderate severity Total charge: $819 Azcue’s co-pay: $819




Arian said:


> Not in the US if you don't have an insurance.


The coronavirus test is done by CDC and is free the 3200$ is USA hospitals handiwork here it is explained how it work there
https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...eatment-medical-bill-hospital-costs-2020-3-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

The clash of civilizations: The backward corrupt theocracy vs. The highest peak of human civilization.

Coronavirus containment:

The backward theocracy:





The highest peak of human civilization:

*WHO says Gilead’s remdesivir may help treat coronavirus*

Let this sink in.


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> The coronavirus test is done by CDC and is free the 3200$ is USA hospitals handiwork here it is explained how it work there
> https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...eatment-medical-bill-hospital-costs-2020-3-2/


Yeah, it is done by the CDC but I'm not sure if it's free. Meanwhile, testing for COVID-19 should not be subject to chance like tossing a coin, meaning that if you test comes negative then you have to pay to the last single penny for your treatment.

*Democrats are trying to make coronavirus care free for patients*
https://www.vox.com/2020/3/3/21162840/coronavirus-treatment-test-cost-usa-new-york

The novel coronavirus, or Covid-19, is starting to spread in the United States, and already stories are emerging of patients hit with big medical bills. So Democrats are now trying to make the testing and treatment of the viral disease free to patients.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyo said:


> What city do you work in? If the CT scan shows some other viral diseases, will they treat that patient as if he has corona, and therefore add him to the statistics?


Its tehran so luckily the hospital I work have two CT-Scan device .
no if we determine on CT-scan the patient is not consistent with coronavirus finding on CT . we see if we can treat him out of hospitals we send him home and make a persciption for him , but if we determine the patient must be treated in hospital , we send him to normal emergency ward and from there he will be send to another ward (there is a high chance it will be internal medicine ward)


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> The clash of civilizations: The backward corrupt theocracy vs. The highest peak of human civilization.
> 
> Coronavirus containment:
> 
> The backward theocracy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest peak of human civilization:
> 
> *WHO says Gilead’s remdesivir may help treat coronavirus*
> 
> Let this sink in.



Except that nearly all countries involved with COVID-19 have claimed to find a drug which can potentially treat coronavirus, including Iran which is currently running clinical trials for two potential drugs. Yet it will take months for these drugs to go through clinical trials. That applies to remdesivir as well. And if you could treat coronavirus, you wouldn't have had a 6% mortality rate currently.


----------



## Raghfarm007

mangekyo said:


> What does this have to do with the corona virus?



its got everything todo with the virus. The rulling classes in Turdky are total scum......You think these people would ever tell the truth.....


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> That's very likely to happen but it's a prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count gender as a "racial difference" to be honest. And you're right but when you open a pharmacology book they don't mention racial differences even for generic drugs. They discuss how the drug affects the elderly, children, adults with particular conditions, pregnant women and things like contraindications and side effects. At least my book never separated the effects of drug on Europeans, Asians or Africans.


thats why we don't like when pharmacist perscribe drugs for patient , they don't examine patient and only give them a drug which is supposed to heal the symptoms of the patient without considering other things. its even present in our traditional medicine or medicine of other countries that have a history of rich tradtional medicine like china . no two patient get simillar perscription

and thats the problem with text books , thats why today trends is to base your practice on studies and why something like uptodate become so popular


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> including Iran which is currently running clinical trials for two potential drugs.




*Iranian cleric thinks applying 'violet leaf oil' to anus can cure coronavirus*


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> *Iranian cleric thinks applying 'violet leaf oil' to anus can cure coronavirus*


The POTUS thinks that coronavirus is a conspiracy against him by the Democrats and considers it a hoax LOL


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> The POTUS thinks that coronavirus is a conspiracy against him by the Democrats and considers it a hoax LOL




*Iran’s leader says enemies tried to use coronavirus to impact vote.*

The backward theocracy's ministry of health:

*Iranian deputy health minister, diagnosed with coronavirus, goes into quarantine.*


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> *Iran’s leader says enemies tried to use coronavirus to impact vote.*
> 
> The backward theocracy's ministry of health:
> 
> *Iranian deputy health minister, diagnosed with coronavirus, goes into quarantine.*


The US: Claims to have a treatment for COVID-19, yet its mortality rate is higher than the theocracy it loathes and China. ;-)

*Coronavirus screening may miss two-thirds of infected travelers entering U.S.*
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/st...us-cases-may-have-slipped-through-screenings/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> The US: Claims to have a treatment for COVID-19, yet its mortality rate is higher than the theocracy it loathes and China. ;-)





Uguduwa said:


> So Iran is worse than I thought because a "person with medicine background" arrived at the conclusion that the virus is a biological weapon because it had natural mutations.
> 
> Then again, carry on. I am enjoying the clown show from here.


They are a danger for the world and for themselves.

*Iran’s reaction to coronavirus has become a danger for the world.*


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> They are a danger for the world and for themselves.
> 
> *Iran’s reaction to coronavirus has become a danger for the world.*


Cites an article from a country whose president thinks COVID-19 is a hoax to steal his second term in the office from him

The same president who thinks stealth means invisible and "can't be seen" and explains uranium like a 9 year old child who needs to finish his essay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

TruthSeeker said:


> Posting the article sheds a bit of light into the Iranian darkness, for the educational benefit of PDF readers.



LOL.... Shedding light the Ameritard way... by posting zionist bullcrap...... worry about your own country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> Cites an article from a country whose president thinks COVID-19 is a hoax to steal his second term in the office from him


Iranian journalist:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235198734008545281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235204611432120325


----------



## Raghfarm007

IronHeart said:


> *Iranian cleric thinks applying 'violet leaf oil' to anus can cure coronavirus*



Come here little darling.... let me apply some oil to your anus and see what it could lead to....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> Iranian journalist:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235198734008545281
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235204611432120325


Correction: an Iranian expat that hasn't been to Iran in years posting something that has been already disputed.

Meanwhile, the US president talking publicly on TV






I feel bad for the guys behind him. They're trying so hard not to laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

Stop replying to this filth who is flame baiting you. This is a serious thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

mangekyo said:


> Stop replying to this filth who is flame baiting you. This is a serious thread.


Why? He's funny. I like a good laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

COVID-19 Mutation and Evolution for Dummies:


----------



## DoubleYouSee

IronHeart said:


> They are a danger for the world and for themselves.
> 
> *Iran’s reaction to coronavirus has become a danger for the world.*


A stupid bootlicker like you,is more dangerous than us......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IronHeart

DoubleYouSee said:


> A stupid bootlicker like you,is more dangerous than us......


Hum, bootlicking.... licking..... What does that remind me of?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234137028972949504


----------



## Saho

I was reading a post about the reason for the sudden death of these ministers is because of their involvement in the Iraq-Iran war where they were exposed to chemicals and have a bad respiratory system (most targets for the virus).

Is there any truth in this?


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> Why? He's funny. I like a good laugh.


As an Iranian with medicine backgroundcan you please tell us if you approve this treatment or not?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232140357397336065I mean, One can't blame this iranian cleric for thinking that applying violet leaf oil to anus is a treatment for coronavirus when an iranian with medicine background thinks that the mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 increases the chance of it being a biological weapon


Arian said:


> *This can explain why Iran, South Korea and Italy have been affected worse than other countries. And this increases the chance of COVID-19 being a biological weapon.*


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> As an Iranian with medicine backgroundcan you please tell us if you approve this treatment or not?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232140357397336065I mean, One can't blame this iranian cleric for thinking that applying violet leaf oil to anus is a treatment for coronavirus when an iranian with medicine background thinks that the mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 increases the chance of it being a biological weapon



The US president today called the WHO statistics on COVID-19 wrong and he said that "he" believes that the fatality rate is much lower. Lower than 1%.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ld-health-organization-death-rate/4961519002/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Nowhere on that list does it say anything about oil on anus.....seems to be a fantasy of some it seems....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

Arian said:


> The US president today called the WHO statistics on COVID-19 wrong and he said that "he" believes that the fatality rate is much lower. Lower than 1%.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ld-health-organization-death-rate/4961519002/


The Iranian health minister said he has contracted the coronavirus a day after appearing at a press conference in which he downplayed its spread and said mass quarantines were unnecessary:




An Iranian with medicine background here thinks that the SARS-CoV-2 is a biological weapon because it had natural mutations.


Arian said:


> *Chinese scientists identify two strains of the coronavirus, indicating it’s already mutated at least once*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The more aggressive type of virus was found to be prevalent in the early stages of the outbreak in Wuhan — the Chinese city where COVID-19 was first detected late last year.
> 
> But the frequency of this type of virus has since decreased from early January, the scientists said.
> 
> Researchers cautioned that data examined in the study was still “very limited.”
> *
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/04/coronavirus-chinese-scientists-identify-two-types-covid-19.html*
> 
> *This can explain why Iran, South Korea and Italy have been affected worse than other countries. And this increases the chance of COVID-19 being a biological weapon.*


I wonder, Are these the side effects of the backward theocracy?


----------



## Silahtar

IronHeart said:


> Hum, bootlicking.... licking..... What does that remind me of?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234137028972949504



I think they're the dumbest creatures on earth. No other could have been expected under the ignorant dictatorial regime of the Shia!

Back to the point, maybe the automatic noor (light) mechanism that supports Khamenei's divine(!) powers is good for this disease. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Arian

IronHeart said:


> The Iranian health minister said he has contracted the coronavirus a day after appearing at a press conference in which he downplayed its spread and said mass quarantines were unnecessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Iranian with medicine background here thinks that the SARS-CoV-2 is a biological weapon because it had natural mutations.
> 
> I wonder, Are these the side effects of the backward theocracy?


Are you repeating yourself now? Are you running out of new things to say?

The US president thinks Belgium is a city. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Silahtar said:


> I think they're the dumbest creatures on earth. No other could have been expected under the ignorant dictatorial regime of the Shia!
> 
> Back to the point, maybe the automatic noor (light) mechanism that supports Khamenei's divine(!) powers is good for this disease. Just a suggestion...
> 
> View attachment 611341


Moron he visits people on the daily basis without the so-called "automatic noor" of yours ... projector is there to make car interior & exterior light closer ...


Alas sectarian mindsets are indeed true failures of mankind ...

His visiting people without automatic noor ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu

Oh God, This is embarrassing, This outbreak turned into a national catastrophe and a PR disaster. Here's an idea, These Islamist imbeciles who don't know any better should shut their mouths and cause less embarrassment, They should do this until feather notice.


----------



## Bokhari

Cthulhu said:


> Oh God, This is embarrassing, This outbreak turned into a national catastrophe and a PR disaster. Here's an idea, These Islamist imbeciles who don't know any better should shut their mouths and cause less embarrassment, They should do this until feather notice.


Iran response was initially slow but now they have full control on the situation. There rate of recovery from disease is better than no of people getting affected. On Thursday 700 + recovered while around 500 tested positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Cthulhu said:


> Oh God, This is embarrassing, This outbreak turned into a national catastrophe and a PR disaster. Here's an idea, These Islamist imbeciles who don't know any better should shut their mouths and cause less embarrassment, They should do this until feather notice.



Trust me, they are doing much better than Norway. Here they do absolutely nothing. Even infected people are allowed to chill in their home and infect their family who go out and infect the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navigator

A look from the outside. I see how outbreaks of this disease are developing in different countries and I want to note that the Iranian government, maybe not among the best, but far from among the worst. To be honest, is much more alarming the situation in countries such as for example Egypt, where officially before this day only three case of COVID-2019 identified, while more and more people are being detected in other countries (US, Canada, France, Greece) with this new coronavirus after visiting Egypt.


----------



## PeeD

Navigator said:


> A look from the outside. I see how outbreaks of this disease are developing in different countries and I want to note that the Iranian government, maybe not among the best, but far from among the worst. To be honest, is much more alarming the situation in countries such as for example Egypt, where officially before this day only three case of COVID-2019 identified, while more and more people are being detected in other countries (US, Canada, France, Greece) with this new coronavirus after visiting Egypt.



This was recommended to my by Youtube, don't follow the guy but just imagine what Trump said here was done by the Iranian Leader or so:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> Cites an article from a country whose president thinks COVID-19 is a hoax to steal his second term in the office from him
> 
> The same president who thinks stealth means invisible and "can't be seen" and explains uranium like a 9 year old child who needs to finish his essay


This orange buffon is the product of an American education system and he has 80 million fellow buffones that will follow him to hell. ...This fellow "Ironheart" sounds like one of them possibly tattooed with the the star of david up his butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hossein_Sheikholeslam

*Hossein Sheikholeslam* (Persian: حسین شیخ‌الاسلام‎; 29 November 1952 – 5 March 2020) was an Iranian conservative politician and diplomat who was advisor to the foreign minister Javad Zarif.[1][2] He also was a member of the Seventh Islamic Parliament of Iran.[3] and previously the Iranian ambassador to Syria.[4]

During the 2020 coronavirus outbreak in Iran, he was infected with novel coronavirus.[6] He died from the infection on March 5, 2020.[7][8]


-------------

And this is how Rouhani and his reformer allies are managing Iran ...

*سه بار افزایش و کاهش ساعات اداری تهران در ۲۴ ساعت! *

https://fararu.com/fa/news/432063/سه-بار-افزایش-و-کاهش-ساعات-اداری-تهران-در-۲۴-ساعت


They can't even control their mouth and make simple decision ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/717552/فاطمه-رهبر-بر-اثر-ابتلا-به-کرونا-درگذشت

Iranian Parilmant Member , Ms. Fatemeh Rahbar died from coron virus ....

she wa one of winner or this month election ... 

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/فاطمه_رهبر

look like the former mayor of Tehran and likely head of next Parliament is already infected by Corona virus ...

@Hack_Hook whats going on !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/717552/فاطمه-رهبر-بر-اثر-ابتلا-به-کرونا-درگذشت
> 
> Iranian Parilmant Member , Ms. Fatemeh Rahbar died from coron virus ....
> 
> she wa one of winner or this month election ...
> 
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/فاطمه_رهبر
> 
> look like the former mayor of Tehran and likely head of next Parliament is already infected by Corona virus ...
> 
> @Hack_Hook whats going on !?


nothing special a Coronovirus act like a Coronovirus is supposed to act the problem is this





and the fact that we need to give political posts to younger generations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> nothing special a Coronovirus act like a Coronovirus is supposed to act the problem is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the fact that we need to give political posts to younger generations



compare to most of our so called politicans , she was young.... 55 years old ....


----------



## Aramagedon

*Coronavirus Fears Spark Sales Surge For ‘Contagion’ Film, Dean Koontz Novel*

Life is imitating art as the coronavirus spreads, and people apparently can’t get enough of a book and film that depict world-shattering pandemics.

The 1981 Dean Koontz novel _The Eyes of Darkness_ and the 2011 film _Contagion_ are suddenly hot items. The book is the No. 3 most-sold book on the Amazon charts for the week of March 1. Meanwhile _Contagion_ is the second-most watched movie in the Warner Bros. catalog, topped only by the “Harry Potter” film series.

Koontz’s book is 40 years old, while _Contagion_ ranked 270th in views as of the end of 2019, when the COVID-19 virus wasn’t widely known.

The Koontz book is eerily prescient, describing a virus known as “Wuhan-400,” named after the Chinese city it originated in. That parallels what’s believed to have happened with COVID-19. But the name apparently is coincidence – Koontz originally called the virus “Gorki-400,” named for the Russian city which Koontz originally wrote was the origin point of the bioweapon. But when the Soviet Union fell in 1991, later editions changed the city to make China the villain of the story.

https://deadline.com/2020/03/corona...e-contagion-film-dean-koontz-book-1202874644/


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> compare to most of our so called politicans , she was young.... 55 years old ....


the chart is for all population, if somebody have underlying disease then it become like this even in middle age people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> the chart is for all population, if somebody have underlying disease then it become like this even in middle age people




This is for china , iran has different race , different culture , different weather , different food habit , different ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> This is for china , iran has different race , different culture , different weather , different food habit , different ............


but we are human and have the same disease . if a person who has asthma, copd, Heart failure,... get the disease be assured his/her chance of becoming critical is a lot more


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> but we are human and have the same disease . if a person who has asthma, copd, Heart failure,... get the disease be assured his/her chance of becoming critical is a lot more



well , look like the virus is more aggressive in Iran ... Gillan is already fucked ....


----------



## Navigator

For the virus, there is no difference between ordinary citizens and senior politicians. Same in Europe also. 
There yesterday was news, that one of the members of the French parliament was infected, today the news came that the governor of the Italian capital province of Lazio and the head of one of the ruling parties of the Italy fell ill.
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/07/lea...tic-party-tests-positive-for-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> well , look like the virus is more aggressive in Iran ... Gillan is already fucked ....


not more agressive , it seems there is two type and china and Iran get the aggressive not mutated type . the problem is health ministery only publish the numbre confirmed with coronavirus kits that means because we have limited supply of the kit it reserved for critically ill and the dead ones so the statistic looks somehow skewed . unles that shortage in kits get solved you must expect this difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235715882086625280


----------



## Parsipride

*Expect Up To 40% Of Tehran's Population To Be Infected In 2 Weeks: Iranian Health Official*

With the daily soaring infection rate and death toll inside Iran officially at 124 deaths amid 4747 confirmed cases as of early Friday — though true numbers are believed much higher — all eyes are on the largely unprepared country given it's the biggest outbreak epicenter outside the virus' origin country of China.

Health officials worry that Iran could be a sign of things to come in the much of the rest of the world — a deeply alarming prospect given a member of Iran's National Committee for Influenza and specialist in infectious diseases, Dr. Masoud Mardani, has just issued a stark warning for the capital city of Tehran, brimming with about 9 million people and over 12 million in the greater metropolitan area. 

Dr. Mardai said he expects 30 to 40 percent of Tehran's population to be infected with coronavirus within the next two weeks.
*



*
He was quoted in state media as saying:

“Coronavirus is rapidly spreading … we estimate that 30 to 40 percent of Tehran’s population will be infected by the end of this (Persian) month.”

The current Persian month is the last month of the Persian calendar and ends on March 20, Al Arabiya English notes. 

According to a summary of his statements given to an Iranian newspaper, he said further: 

...an infected person could transmit the virus to four people at the same time. Therefore it is expected that 30-40 per cent of Tehran’s population will be infected with the virus by March.

He pointed out that many Iranians visit health centers and hospitals when they have regular flu, believing it is a coronavirus.

Dr. Mardai is urging people who think they're sick to stay home instead of potentially infecting overcrowding medical clinics and hospitals.

#coronavirus Iran: Population seeking help in hospitals for coronavirus. "We estimate that 30 to 40% of Tehran's population will be infected with COVID-19 by March 20," says Dr. Massoud Mardani, member of Iran's National Influenza Committee. Tehran population: 12 million. pic.twitter.com/vs8kfsm229

He said further:

instead, they should receive treatment at home rather than hospitals in these circumstances. He pointed out that if the patient feels the three distinctive symptoms of the coronavirus; then he must be immediately transferred to the hospital and be subjected to quarantine.

This further means that the next two weeks could see overall global numbers of confirmed cases soar, if his predictions are correct. 





Tehran, source: Shutterstock.
Even though Iran's official confirmed Covid-19 cases are in the thousands, it was over a week ago that specialists were already speculating that the true number had already reached 20,000 at that point.

Inability for rapid and effective testing, as well as alleged lack of transparency especially in the early weeks of the outbreak, means we will likely see numbers explode exponentially as has already been happening over the past days.






https://theintercept.com/2020/03/05/iran-coronavirus-medicine-sanctions/

*AMID CORONAVIRUS OUTBREAK, TRUMP-ALIGNED PRESSURE GROUP PUSHES TO STOP MEDICINE SALES TO IRAN*



Eli Clifton

March 5 2020, 12:30 p.m.
In partnership with



DESPITE A MASSIVE coronavirus-related public health crisis, an anti-Iran pressure group with close ties to the Trump administration is urging major pharmaceutical companies to “end their Iran business,” focusing on companies with special licenses — most often under a broadly defined “humanitarian exemption” — to conduct trade with Iran.

With a novel strain of coronavirus rapidly spreading around the world, Iran has been hit particularly hard, with 107 deaths and 3,515 infections recorded so far. Yet the pressure group, United Against Nuclear Iran, is carrying on with its campaign targeting medical trade with Iran despite the Trump administration’s special financial channels for humanitarian goods and medicine to reach the beleaguered country.

“U.S. sanctions have had a long-term impact on Iran’s ability to freely import medical supplies,” said Tyler Cullis, an attorney specializing in sanctions law at Ferrari & Associates. He pointed to “outside groups” that seek to bolster the Treasury Department’s investigatory heft and provide information on companies doing trade with Iran. “In tandem with U.S. sanctions,” Cullis said, “these groups have sought to impose reputational costs on companies that engage in lawful and legitimate trade with Iran, including humanitarian trade.”

“These groups have sought to impose reputational costs on companies that engage in lawful and legitimate trade with Iran, including humanitarian trade.”
The medical and humanitarian trade are carved out of crippling sanctions against Iran through special licenses issued by the Treasury Department. But companies must apply for the licenses then carry out the trade — something United Against Nuclear Iran, known as UANI, seeks to discourage.

“Their efforts are not insignificant,” Cullis said. “It is, after all, not an altogether lucrative enterprise selling medical supplies to Iran, so the name-and-shame operations of outside groups have a significant impact on the cost-benefit analysis associated with doing business with Iran.”

Joshua Silberberg, a spokesperson for UANI, declined to respond to questions about the group’s effort to name and shame companies doing medical trade with Iran. “UANI has a long history of expressing support and solidarity with the Iranian people,” he said, pointing to a statement applauding the finalization of the Swiss Humanitarian Trade Arrangement, an agreement arranged by the U.S. and Swiss governments.

UANI says it aims to persuade “the regime in Tehran to desist from its quest for nuclear weapons, while striving not to punish the Iranian people.” (The U.S. intelligence community does not believe that Iran has any desire or plans to build nuclear weapons.) UANI’s efforts, however, have extended beyond sanctions into pressuring companies that do legal trade with Iran, often under the Treasury Department’s humanitarian exemptions to sanctions — including medical-related trades that would presumably aid in combating a massive public health crisis like this coronavirus outbreak.

UANI operates an “Iran Business Registry” that provides an online database of companies it believes are conducting business in or with Iran — a name-and-shame strategy to increase Iran’s economic isolation. The pressure campaign has targeted multiple medical companies with Treasury Department licenses to conduct trade with Iran. Nine pharmaceutical, biotechnology, and medical-device corporations, all with special licenses, are listed on UANI’s business registry. Companies urged by UANI to “end their Iran business” include Bayer, Merck, Pfizer, Genzyme, AirSep, Medrad, Becton, Dickinson & Company, Eli Lilly, and Abbott Laboratories.

The legal channels for humanitarian trade are widely reported to be failing to provide a sufficient flow of medicine and other humanitarian goods.

UANI’S EFFORTS ARE particularly notable in light of the group’s close ties to the Trump administration; Iran’s regional adversaries Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, and Israel; and the Republican Party’s biggest donors, Sheldon and Miriam Adelson.

Senior UANI adviser John Bolton worked for UANI both before and after his stint in the Trump administration as national security adviser. UANI’s umbrella group, Counter Extremism Project United Inc, paid Bolton $240,000 between 2016 and 2017. Bolton’s appointment as national security adviser was quickly followed by Trump’s withdrawal from the nuclear deal with Iran.

*Join Our Newsletter*
*Original reporting. Fearless journalism. Delivered to you.*
I’m in
Besides Bolton, the Trump administration twice sent Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to UANI’s annual conference, held during the United Nations General Assembly. Pompeo used the occasions to promote outlandish claims about Europe purportedly financing Iranian terrorism and to present the administration’s “maximum pressure” strategy to UANI’s audience, which included senior diplomats and intelligence officials from the Persian Gulf and Israel.

The group’s last summit, held in September, featured U.S. Ambassador to Germany Richard Grenell, who is now Trump’s acting director of national intelligence, as well as a who’s who of the Trump administration’s hawkish Middle East partners, including top diplomats from Persian Gulf monarchies and Israel. (UANI and its affiliated organizations have a number of links to Gulf monarchies, including a 2014 email from a UANI advisory board member soliciting “support” from the United Arab Emirates.)

UANI’s top funder, billionaire Thomas Kaplan — an investor whose companies have looked to profit from “political unrest” in the Middle East — was also in attendance at the summit.

Finally, Sheldon and Miriam Adelson’s financial support for UANI closely tracks the Republican megadonors’ hawkish views toward Iran. In 2013, Sheldon Adelson told an audience at Yeshiva University that Obama should launch a nuclear strike on Iran and threaten that Iran will be “wiped out” if it doesn’t dismantle its nuclear program. The Adelsons were Trump’s biggest funders in the 2016 election and the GOP’s biggest funders in the 2018 cycle. They are expected to contribute at least $100 million to Trump’s reelection efforts and Republican congressional candidates in the 2020 cycle.

While the Trump administration’s extreme financial pressure against Iran is coinciding with the coronavirus outbreak, Tyler Cullis, the sanctions lawyer, was careful to note that issues with ensuring a robust trade of medical and humanitarian supplies to Iran began under previous administrations. “While those problems have been exacerbated under the Trump administration,” Cullis said, “their origination takes place more than a decade ago when prior administrations first started imposing enormous sanctions pressure on Iran’s financial sector.”


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> not more agressive , it seems there is two type and china and Iran get the aggressive not mutated type . the problem is health ministery only publish the numbre confirmed with coronavirus kits that means because we have limited supply of the kit it reserved for critically ill and the dead ones so the statistic looks somehow skewed . unles that shortage in kits get solved you must expect this difference



Nonsense. China gave Iran 50,000 kits on top of what Iran is buying from European countries. So where are you claiming there is a shortage? There have been less than 6,000 cases!

Of course Iran isn’t going to test every person who claims to have the virus. That is how you waste kits, even in US they will not test you unless you meet certain criteria.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Nonsense. China gave Iran 50,000 kits on top of what Iran is buying from European countries. So where are you claiming there is a shortage? There have been less than 6,000 cases!
> 
> Of course Iran isn’t going to test every person who claims to have the virus. That is how you waste kits, even in US they will not test you unless you meet certain criteria.


There are shortage . do you expect all the cases become positive . decide those tests to all iran and you'll see how much is each city share.


----------



## TruthSeeker

*Iranian official who took part in 1979 Iran hostage crisis dies of coronavirus*

By Caleb Parke | Fox News

President announces travel restrictions for Iran, South Korea and Italy over coronavirus. Fox News’ David Spunt reports from the White House.

Another high-ranking official in Iran has died from the coronavirus, according to state media.

Hossein Sheikholeslam, 68, the former Iranian ambassador to Syria, studied at the University of California at Berkeley before becoming a leader of the radical Iranian students who stormed the U.S. Embassy in Tehran and took 52 American diplomats captive during the 444-day Iran hostage crisis.

He reportedly died late Thursday, two days after testing positive for the virus and shortly after it was announced he was recovering, according to the Islamic Republic News Agency, which called him a "veteran and revolutionary diplomat."






Iranian ambassador to Syria Hossein Sheikholeslam (L) with Hamas political bureau chief Khaled Meshaal (R) at a gathering organized by the Hamas Islamic resistance movement 21 January 2000 at the Yarmouk Palestinian refugee camp near Damascus to commemorate the fourth anniversary of the assassination by Israel of the Hamas engineer Yahia Ayash. (Photo by Louai Beshara / AFP) (Photo by LOUAI BESHARA/AFP via Getty Images)

Sheikholeslam, the sixth politician or government official to be killed by the virus in Iran, was currently serving as an aide to Foreign Affairs Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif, who called the U.S. strike on Iran's top military leader, Qassem Soleimani, "an act of terror" and recently met with Sen. Chris Murphy, D-Conn., at a security conference in Germany.

Iran rejected the Trump administration's offer to help with the coronavirus outbreak as the Islamic republic warns it may use "force" to enforce a travel ban between cities. The Iranian death toll reached 124 with 4,747 cases across the country.

The virus has killed Mohammad Mirmohammadi, a member of the Expediency Council which advises supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei; Mohammad Ali Ramezani, a member of parliament; Mojtaba Pourkhanali, an agriculture ministry official; Ahmad Toyserkani, an adviser to the judiciary chief; Hadi Khosroshahi, a former envoy to the Vatican; and Mojtaba Fazeli, a secretary to a senior cleric.

Tehran parliament member Fatemeh Rahbar is currently in a coma after being infected, ISNA reports, and a host of other officials have been infected and are under quarantine, including Vice President Masoumeh Ebtekar, better known in the West as "Screaming Mary" for her role as a spokeswoman during the hostage crisis, and Grand Ayatollah Musa Shobairi Zanjani, who is considered one of the country's highest religious authorities.

The deputy health minister, Iraj Harirchi, tested positive last month, a day after he downplayed the outbreak in a press conference, visibly sweating and wiping his forehead.





In this Wednesday, March 4, 2020, photo, Revolutionary Guard members take part in disinfecting the city to help prevent the spread of the new coronavirus in Tehran, Iran. Wearing gas masks and waterproof fatigues, members of Iran's Revolutionary Guard now spray down streets and hospitals with disinfectants as the Islamic Republic faces one of the world's worst outbreaks of the new coronavirus. (AP Photo/Ebrahim Noroozi)

"This virus is highly contagious," health minister Saee Namaki said this week. "It is a serious matter, do not joke about it."

Revolutionary Guard Gen. Hossein Salami falsely claimed the U.S. created the virus amid growing tensions between the two nations.

“We will win in the fight against the virus, which may be the product of the American biological invasion, which it first spread to China and then to Iran and the rest of the world,” Salami told a crowd in the Iranian city of Kerman. “The U.S. must know that if it did it, (the virus) will return to it.”

The Islamic nation's leaders are facing anger and distrust from its people after it shot down a Ukrainian passenger jet in January, killing 176 people, most of whom were Iranian citizens.

“On COVID-19, it’s clear that there’s been a great deal of mismanagement and so the Guards are now trying to present themselves as the saviors,” Ariane Tabatabai, an Iran analyst at the U.S.-based RAND Corp, told the Associated Press. “And of course, it doesn’t hurt to be able to change the conversation from the airliner episode — although, this will be a hard task to achieve given that both are examples of incompetence and mismanagement.”

https://www.foxnews.com/world/coronavirus-iran-death-official-update


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> There are shortage . do you expect all the cases become positive . decide those tests to all iran and you'll see how much is each city share.



You have no proof. You just claim propaganda. Why would you divide each cities share? It is primarily in Tehran and Qom.

Also the point isn’t to test every 85 million people in a population or every person who claims they are sick or have a virus. 

If a person thinks they are sick then they should not leave their home until the virus passes. Overwhelming # of the deaths happen to be the sick and elderly who are susceptible from dying from a simple cold or flu anyway!

The majority of people recover from sickness!

The real focus should be on air pollution, hookah bars, drug epidemic, STDs, traffic accidents! They kill tens of thousands a year in Iran!

But people like you rather focus on mobilizing effort in stupid areas like a 2% fatality virus. Why stop there? Why not try to kill the common cold and flu as well?

Nice job falling into the fear trap of the Mainstream media.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> You have no proof. You just claim propaganda. Why would you divide each cities share? It is primarily in Tehran and Qom.
> 
> Also the point isn’t to test every 85 million people in a population or every person who claims they are sick or have a virus.
> 
> If a person thinks they are sick then they should not leave their home until the virus passes. Overwhelming # of the deaths happen to be the sick and elderly who are susceptible from dying from a simple cold or flu anyway!
> 
> The majority of people recover from sickness!
> 
> The real focus should be on air pollution, hookah bars, drug epidemic, STDs, traffic accidents! They kill tens of thousands a year in Iran!
> 
> But people like you rather focus on mobilizing effort in stupid areas like a 2% fatality virus. Why stop there? Why not try to kill the common cold and flu as well?
> 
> Nice job falling into the fear trap of the Mainstream media.



You forget the Covid-19 can cause permanent lung damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> You have no proof. You just claim propaganda. Why would you divide each cities share? It is primarily in Tehran and Qom.


Are you aware of the situation in gilan and mazandaran ?
Are you aware how many people we see on daily bases in just one of tehran hospitals ?


TheImmortal said:


> The real focus should be on air pollution, hookah bars, drug epidemic, STDs, traffic accidents! They kill tens of thousands a year in Iran!


Non relevant to the thread.


TheImmortal said:


> But people like you rather focus on mobilizing effort in stupid areas like a 2% fatality virus. Why stop there? Why not try to kill the common cold and flu as well?


People like me see something people like you fail to see . it's 2% fatality virus but if you don't check it it is estimated that around 60% of population will get it . now go and do the calculations. Let me make it easier that would be around 960000 Iranian and that's only mortality I didn't calculate morbidity for you. it maybe unimportant for you but it's very important to me so please don't try to spread misinformation on matters which are outside your expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

TruthSeeker said:


> Iran rejected the Trump administration's offer to help with the coronavirus outbreak


Ahh..fox news,*disseminating right wing lies and propaganda since 1996*.
The chump regime never went into any of the actual details of what this supposed offer of "help" was to actually entail.In fact there doesnt even seem to be any real proof that any actual credible offer had been made through any diplomatic channels,indeed the only actual reference I could find was a claim by pompeo that an "offer" had been made thru swiss channels to provide [unspecified] help,apart from that the only other reference to any offer was one made by chump,but this was only if iran *ASKED* for help.When one considers how many problems us sanctions have caused for iran in the purchasing and supplying of needed medicines and medical equipment,the idea that the us would now turn around and offer help is frankly absurd.


----------



## sammuel

Sineva said:


> Ahh..fox news,*disseminating right wing lies and propaganda since 1996*.
> The chump regime never went into any of the actual details of what this supposed offer of "help" was to actually entail.In fact there doesnt even seem to be any real proof that any actual credible offer had been made through any diplomatic channels,indeed the only actual reference I could find was a claim by pompeo that an "offer" had been made thru swiss channels to provide [unspecified] help,apart from that the only other reference to any offer was one made by chump,but this was only if iran *ASKED* for help.When one considers how many problems us sanctions have caused for iran in the purchasing and supplying of needed medicines and medical equipment,the idea that the us would now turn around and offer help is frankly absurd.



I agree that Iran does not need charity.

But the mullah regime seriously needs now to consider his foreign policy so that the sanctions can be lifted.

They need to pull their Quds forces from Yemen , Iraq , Syria and Lebanon and change a few sections in the nuclear deal . 

They need to put aside their silly regional aspiration of being some regional power , for the sake of the welfare of their own people.

Because this combination of sanctions and the economic implications of this virus is something that the Iranian people just don't have to bear.


~
~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

sammuel said:


> I agree that Iran does not need charity.
> 
> But the mullah regime seriously needs now to consider his foreign policy so that the sanctions can be lifted.
> 
> They need to pull their Quds forces from Yemen , Iraq , Syria and Lebanon and change a few sections in the nuclear deal .
> 
> They need to put aside their silly regional aspiration of being some regional power , for the sake of the welfare of their own people.
> 
> Because this combination of sanctions and the economic implications of this virus is something that the Iranian people just don't have to bear.
> 
> 
> ~
> ~


We negotiated we got sanction .. we do not negotiate we get sanction .. the other side look at the talks as way to mount pressure not to solve the problem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sammuel

raptor22 said:


> We negotiated we got sanction .. we do not negotiate we get sanction ..




This is not exactly so.

I think Obama did his out most best to finish this agreement while he was still president.

But look what happened in the following 5 years.

Iran involvement in other countries only intensified . If before they where shy about it , after the deal they had no problem parading Solimani , taking photo opportunities with his local militia in Lebanon , Syria , Yemen and Iraq. They moved literally hundreds of thousands of rockets to those countries.

All those actions started long before the deal was canceled .It almost feels like the mullah regime thought that after the deal they where off the hook and now can do what ever they want in the middle east.

As for the deal itself . We are talking about exactly one or two sections that need to be changed .Specially the date of expiration of the deal that was not cleared enough and must be changed.

This should make no difference to the mullahs , if indeed they have no intention to build a bomb as they said.

I think both those issue don't effect the lives of Iranians in any way.

What do the Iranians gain from Iran placing their militia and missiles in those countries ? What do Iranians care If one Section on the paper of a deal , that non of them will ever read , will be changed ?

I think the only ones that care about those things are the mullahs with their stupid regional power games and self bravado.

And that they play those games on the back of the Iranian people.

~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> Are you aware of the situation in gilan and mazandaran ?
> Are you aware how many people we see on daily bases in just one of tehran hospitals ?
> 
> Non relevant to the thread.
> 
> People like me see something people like you fail to see . it's 2% fatality virus but if you don't check it it is estimated that around 60% of population will get it . now go and do the calculations. Let me make it easier that would be around 960000 Iranian and that's only mortality I didn't calculate morbidity for you. it maybe unimportant for you but it's very important to me so please don't try to spread misinformation on matters which are outside your expertise.



More fear mongering and propaganda. 60% of people will get it? Based on what evidence? Based on who?

It’s been in Iran for a month (maybe longer) and only reached 6,000 people and during that time 1,600 people have recovered! Significant amount of the deaths have been in 60-80 age group.

There are 4-5 versions of coronavirus that are transmissionable to humans. MERS and SARS were far more deadly with 10+% mortality rate.

Iran‘s population is aging rapidly and the youth are not having enough kids to replenish the workforce for the future. Soon you will have a massive aging population that is a burden on the state because they don’t contribute as much to the economy and are a massive drain on resources/subsidizes/entitlement program.

So this virus in many ways is welcome to the aging population of the world. Population sustainability is key and at this rate the world is moving towards unsustainable population and resource depletion.


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> More fear mongering and propaganda. 60% of people will get it? Based on what evidence? Based on who?
> 
> It’s been in Iran for a month (maybe longer) and only reached 6,000 people and during that time 1,600 people have recovered! Significant amount of the deaths have been in 60-80 age group.
> 
> There are 4-5 versions of coronavirus that are transmissionable to humans. MERS and SARS were far more deadly with 10+% mortality rate.
> 
> Iran‘s population is aging rapidly and the youth are not having enough kids to replenish the workforce for the future. Soon you will have a massive aging population that is a burden on the state because they don’t contribute as much to the economy and are a massive drain on resources/subsidizes/entitlement program.
> 
> So this virus in many ways is welcome to the aging population of the world. Population sustainability is key and at this rate the world is moving towards unsustainable population and resource depletion.


Stop smoking that Marijuana shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

IronHeart said:


> Hum, bootlicking.... licking..... What does that remind me of?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234137028972949504



DISGUSTING!!!!


----------



## raptor22

sammuel said:


> This is not exactly so.
> 
> I think Obama did his out most best to finish this agreement while he was still president.
> 
> But look what happened in the following 5 years.
> 
> Iran involvement in other countries only intensified . If before they where shy about it , after the deal they had no problem parading Solimani , taking photo opportunities with his local militia in Lebanon , Syria , Yemen and Iraq. They moved literally hundreds of thousands of rockets to those countries.
> 
> All those actions started long before the deal was canceled .It almost feels like the mullah regime thought that after the deal they where off the hook and now can do what ever they want in the middle east.
> 
> As for the deal itself . We are talking about exactly one or two sections that need to be changed .Specially the date of expiration of the deal that was not cleared enough and must be changed.
> 
> This should make no difference to the mullahs , if indeed they have no intention to build a bomb as they said.
> 
> I think both those issue don't effect the lives of Iranians in any way.
> 
> What do the Iranians gain from Iran placing their militia and missiles in those countries ? What do Iranians care If one Section on the paper of a deal , that non of them will ever read , will be changed ?
> 
> I think the only ones that care about those things are the mullahs with their stupid regional power games and self bravado.
> 
> And that they play those games on the back of the Iranian people.
> 
> ~


Well first of all the deal aka JCPoA was narrowed down to Iran nuclear dossier which per se was an complex issue at hand in that time, the reason behind such a decision was to make the deal feasible in a shorter time therefore all delegations & negotiators of all sides focused on nuclear issue rather than wasting their time discussing several issues in parallel which had already been tested and didn't work, eventually Iran & 5+1 after 12 years of diplomatic marathon reached a mutual understanding back in 2015 .. other issues were excluded and the goal was one thing "Implementation of JCPaA by all sides in good faith could pave path to possibility of talks on other issues". why? because in that particular moment when all sides did their part of deal then negotiation could be seen as working solution and be spread to other issues.
Iran commitments and other sides commitments under the deal is clear as day that's why the IAEA as sole international body recognized by UNSCR 2235 has certified Iran fully compliance to the deal for 16 times since adoption day of the deal ... the rest aforementioned excuses like Iran presence in the region or Soleimani taking photos are irrelevant and just being brought up to white wash and justify american deliberate failure to meet their obligation under int law, UNSCR and JCPoA.
Iran would not negotiate with people whom don't honer their words let alone accept amendments to it ...
Trusting liars would hurt you Trusting liars again would hurt you more and show you are idiot.


----------



## Aramagedon

-blitzkrieg- said:


> DISGUSTING!!!!


They belong to a marvellous shia sect which is made by a British cleric in Britain and these people get arrested/jailed in Iran.

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/iran-arrests-man-licking-religious-21625462


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> More fear mongering and propaganda. 60% of people will get it? Based on what evidence? Based on who?


Based on what Iranian health official said.


TheImmortal said:


> It’s been in Iran for a month (maybe longer) and only reached 6,000 people and during that time 1,600 people have recovered! Significant amount of the deaths have been in 60-80 age group.


Wrong just look at this and you see the problem






TheImmortal said:


> There are 4-5 versions of coronavirus that are transmissionable to humans. MERS and SARS were far more deadly with 10+% mortality rate.


They were spreading a lot slower.


TheImmortal said:


> Iran‘s population is aging rapidly and the youth are not having enough kids to replenish the workforce for the future. Soon you will have a massive aging population that is a burden on the state because they don’t contribute as much to the economy and are a massive drain on resources/subsidizes/entitlement program.
> 
> So this virus in many ways is welcome to the aging population of the world. Population sustainability is key and at this rate the world is moving towards unsustainable population and resource depletion.


You showed your true color by this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*I saw this in another US blog for the situation in the next two months in the US.. do not know what to think of it but..Scary!..*
American Hospital Association "Best Guess Epidemiology" for #codiv19 over next 2 months:

96,000,000 infections
4,800,000 hospitalizations
1,900,000 ICU admissions
480,000 deaths

vs flu in 2019:

35,500,000 infections
490,600 hospitalizations
49,000 ICU admissions
34,200 deaths






_Mistakes were made

Faulty test kits and internal divisions over how to respond to the spread of the virus in the United States hamstrung early efforts to get an accurate picture of how rapidly the virus was moving through the population, according to multiple reports.

“They’ve simply lost time they can’t make up. You can’t get back six weeks of blindness,” Jeremy Konyndyk, a senior policy fellow at the Center for Global Development and an Obama-era administration staffer involved in the government’s response to the spread of the ebola virus, told The Washington Post. “To the extent that there’s someone to blame here, the blame is on poor, chaotic management from the White House and failure to acknowledge the big picture.”

There is a world in which a coordinated U.S. response to the outbreak of the coronavirus, which the Chinese government first reported to the World Health Organization in late December, would have been led by the global health security team within the National Security Council, but that group was dissolved in 2018 by the National Security Advisor at the time, *John Bolton.*_


----------



## BATMAN

IronHeart said:


> Hum, bootlicking.... licking..... What does that remind me of?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233783635007954949
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234137028972949504



pdf can tell how does it taste?


----------



## sammuel

raptor22 said:


> Trusting liars would hurt you Trusting liars





I fail to see what have you got to loose.

The Mullah regime first responsibility is to care for the Iranian people. Instead they pursue some insane ideology that seriously , no one but them seem to understand.

I am sure no Iranian understands what Iran has to gain from those militia forces Iran builds in Yemen , Lebanon , Iraq and Syria. Though it is clear that such moves only flame the region.

I am sure no Iranian understand why after the supreme leader declare that " the bomb " is forbidden " by Islam , what does it matter if the date of expiration of the deal , would be cleared.

You know , after Two years of Iran Iraq war , there was a seize fire + compensation offer on they table. But his highness Khomeini , refused it . He declare that the war would not stop till Saddam is removed.

So the war lasted for 6 more years. Most of the millions of casualties where during those 6 years. Yet the war ended exactly at the same lines from 6 years ago and all those people died in vain . Because this person thought the blood pf the " martyrs " would be good fuel for his Islamic revolution , which he dreamed would spread all over the middle east.

Today again we see the Iran regime having to choose between their insane agenda ,stupid regional power games and self bravado , to the well being of their own people.

But so far it seems their are ok continue with this nonsense on the back of the Iranian people.

30 years and little has changed . . .


~


~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

sammuel said:


> I fail to see what have you got to loose.
> 
> The Mullah regime first responsibility is to care for the Iranian people. Instead they pursue some insane ideology that seriously , no one but them seem to understand.
> 
> I am sure no Iranian understands what Iran has to gain from those militia forces Iran builds in Yemen , Lebanon , Iraq and Syria. Though it is clear that such moves only flame the region.
> 
> I am sure no Iranian understand why after the supreme leader declare that " the bomb " is forbidden " by Islam , what does it matter if the date of expiration of the deal , would be cleared.
> 
> You know , after Two years of Iran Iraq war , there was a seize fire + compensation offer on they table. But his highness Khomeini , refused it . He declare that the war would not stop till Saddam is removed.
> 
> So the war lasted for 6 more years. Most of the millions of casualties where during those 6 years. Yet the war ended exactly at the same lines from 6 years ago and all those people died in vain . Because this person thought the blood pf the " martyrs " would be good fuel for his Islamic revolution , which he dreamed would spread all over the middle east.
> 
> Today again we see the Iran regime having to choose between their insane agenda ,stupid regional power games and self bravado , to the well being of their own people.
> 
> But so far it seems their are ok continue with this nonsense on the back of the Iranian people.
> 
> 30 years and little has changed . . .
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> ~



What does your bullcrap have anything to do with cronavirus??

Also...... whilest you are talking about non related topics... could you please explain why the Yoods have been the most hated people in history???

Do you think there has been a global conspiracy against the Yood, or are Yood just the most hatable creatures ever created??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> _
> There is a world in which a coordinated U.S. response to the outbreak of the coronavirus, which the Chinese government first reported to the World Health Organization in late December, would have been led by the global health security team within the National Security Council, but that group was dissolved in 2018 by the National Security Advisor at the time, *John Bolton.*_


*Where oh where have we heard* *That Name before?*


----------



## sammuel

Raghfarm007 said:


> What does your bullcrap have anything to do with cronavirus??



Give it time , i am sure you will finely figure it out.


~


----------



## Raghfarm007

sammuel said:


> Give it time , i am sure you will finely figure it out.
> ~



Why do the Yood always avoide answering my questions......its like my questions are criptonite to them.


----------



## Raghfarm007

US congress man wears gas mask to congress building ( # nation of fuk tards):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> US congress man wears gas mask to congress building ( # nation of fuk tards):


well that certainly will protect him from airborne tansmission , but what i see is that he using his phone , hope he disinfect the phone before entering home , that phone is a lot more dangerous for transmitting the disease

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trench Broom

Article about the virus in Iran. The general belief is that Iran is lying about the scale of the disaster.

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...oronavirus-problem-lot-worse-it-seems/607663/



> The messages coming out of Iran on social media, especially from health-care workers, do little to convince me that my doomsday figures are inaccurate. David N. Fisman, a colleague of Tuite’s at the University of Toronto, notes that the virus reportedly spread after panicked residents of Qom and Tehran fled to smaller cities, thereby sowing COVID-19 all over the country. Circulating on social media are reports that some provinces, such as Mazandaran, have set up roadblocks to keep more people with the infection from spilling into their territory.



Estimates of hundreds of thousands of infected, possible millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Trench Broom said:


> Article about the virus in Iran. The general belief is that Iran is lying about the scale of the disaster.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...oronavirus-problem-lot-worse-it-seems/607663/
> 
> 
> 
> Estimates of hundreds of thousands of infected, possible millions.



Shut up with your fear mongering. Mods please ban this propaganda promoting.

Even though Iran was slow to release information they were recently praised by WHO for their efforts in containing the virus.

Also it would be physically IMPOSSIBLE for the virus to infect “hundreds of thousands or millions” in such a short time. Go look at the average infection rate by a host carrying the virus before you spew such nonsense.

Iran’s numbers are in line with other countries including death rate. Italy did a much worse job than Iran in containing and had to quarantine the whole country. There deaths vs total infections is much higher than Iran right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Raghfarm007 said:


> US congress man wears gas mask to congress building ( # nation of fuk tards):





Hack-Hook said:


> well that certainly will protect him from airborne tansmission , but what i see is that he using his phone , hope he disinfect the phone before entering home , that phone is a lot more dangerous for transmitting the disease


LOL, That's congressman Matt Gaetz. This guys is a Trump-loving conservative imbecile, He was running around saying that this new coronavirus is a hoax, He was telling people that drinking alcohol can kill the coronavirus to make a mockery out of this, He also wore that mask in senate to mock the hole coronavirus thing, But yesterday it turned out that this imbecile met and shook hands with someone that had coronavirus at CPAC. Now he has to quarantine himself for the next 14 days, To not infect others. Now i wonder if this halfwit still thinks this is funny or not.

Matt Gaetz, Who Mocked Coronavirus by Wearing Gas Mask on House Floor, Is Now in Quarantine



Trench Broom said:


> Article about the virus in Iran. The general belief is that Iran is lying about the scale of the disaster.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...oronavirus-problem-lot-worse-it-seems/607663/
> 
> 
> 
> Estimates of hundreds of thousands of infected, possible millions.


Another imbecile halfwit with 2 digits of IQ pulling nonsense out of his a$$, I mean look at this imbecile's logic:


> On March 3, 23 out of 290 members of parliament—about 7.9 percent—had the disease. (Unlike ordinary people, these MPs probably had reliable access to diagnosis. State media insisted they contracted the disease not from one another, but from their home districts.) The rate of infection of parliamentarians would, if applied to Iran’s total population, come to 6.4 million cases.


7.9 percent of a bunch of parliamentarians who work all day in close proximity of each other in a closed space had contracted COVID-19, Therefore i can extrapolate this figure to the whole population and pull 6,400,000 cases out of my a$$. This low IQ halfwit should propose a new epidemiological model, I'm sure this imbecile will win the Nobel Prize in medicine for his model.


----------



## aryobarzan

Watch this video..It is what is coming at all of us...


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video..It is what is coming at all of us...



Grow up. 51% of all known cases have already recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Reality in Europe:
Switzerland only tests old people (more than 65yo), the younger ones can have and spread the virus!
While till today Germany was avoiding empty stadium policy.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Uk´s health minister tests positive:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51827356


----------



## CrazyZ

Things have got to be bad in Iran if Afghans prefer to go back to Afghanistan (with a potential civil war in the works).


----------



## Cthulhu

Translated from Chinese using google translate:

*Hubei Provincial Government Website: Males of Age Corresponding to New Coronary Pneumonia Should Have Fertility Check*
Hubei Provincial Government Website 2020-03-12 14:36:37

Previous Next
*share to:*
It is theoretically speculated that new crown infection may cause testicular damage, affecting spermatogenesis and androgen synthesis. Obstructed sperm production will affect male fertility, and severe cases may cause male infertility.
On March 12, the latest prevention and control science popularization published on the website of the Hubei Provincial People's Government pointed out that males of appropriate age who have been infected with new coronary pneumonia should undergo fertility examination. The source of this article is Tongji Hospital of Huazhong University of Science and Technology. The article points out that the new type of coronavirus infection is mainly caused by damage to the lungs and immune system, but theoretically, new crown infection may also cause testicular damage. Therefore, the team of Professor Li Yufeng from the Reproductive Medicine Center of Tongji Hospital of Huazhong University of Science and Technology reminded that males of appropriate age who have new pneumonia should undergo fertility check after recovery.

The new coronavirus invades cells through the combination of spike protein (S protein) and host cell angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), causing tissue damage. In addition to the lung, ACE2 is also expressed in many other organs of the human body, such as the testis, small intestine, kidney, heart, and thyroid. Among them, the testis expresses a large amount of ACE2, mainly concentrated in testicular spermatogonia, support cells and mesenchymal cells, which are closely related to male reproductive function.

The seminiferous seminiferous tubules, also called seminiferous tubules, are the places where spermatogenesis occurs. There are spermatogenic cells and supporting cells at all levels. The seminiferous cells are contained between the seminiferous seminiferous tubules. Spermatogonial cells are precursor cells that form sperm; supporting cells are essential for maintaining the microenvironment of sperm development. Adult supporting cells no longer divide and the number is constant; interstitial cells are the main cells that synthesize and secrete androgens. Androgens can promote spermatogenesis and male reproductive organ development, and maintain male secondary sexual characteristics and sexual function.

Although no research has confirmed whether neocoronavirus infection damages the testes and affects male fertility, neocoronavirus is highly similar to SARS virus, and its infection invading cell receptor is the same, namely ACE2. Although no SARS virus has been detected in the testes, SARS infection can still cause severe immune damage to the testes, cause orchitis, and cause extensive destruction of reproductive-related cells.

Therefore, it is theoretically speculated that new crown infection may cause testicular damage, affecting sperm production and androgen synthesis. Obstructed sperm production will affect male fertility, and severe cases may cause male infertility; androgen deficiency may affect male secondary sexual characteristics and sexual function, and reduce quality of life.

Therefore, for men with a history of infection, especially men with fertility needs, it is best to perform fertility-related inspections such as semen quality and hormone levels after rehabilitation in order to identify problems and deal with them as soon as possible.

https://www.yicai.com/news/100545349.html


----------



## PeeD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238154070805880839
[joke] I guess U.S operation covfefe/covid-19 against China and Iran was successfully counter applied to the western word via IR's "convert threats to opportunity" ideology 

Great operation, well done China and Iran [/joke]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trench Broom

*Top adviser to Khamenei tests positive*



> DUBAI - A top adviser to Iran's utmost authority Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has been infected with the new coronavirus, the semi-official Tasnim news agency reported on Thursday."Ali Akbar Velayati, who also is the head of Tehran's Masih Daneshvari hospital, had contacts with many coronavirus patients in past few weeks. He has been infected and is under quarantine now," Tasnim reported.



Good chance Khamenei may be infected.

It goes without saying that despite hating the Iranian regime and all that they do, I wish Iranians the best of health. We're all in this together no matter what country we come from.


----------



## aryobarzan

More and more reports that this is a weaponized virus courtesy of the US military..(_those coincidences I have been pointing at are becoming more real!)_

*China’s Coronavirus: A Shocking Update. Did The Virus Originate in the US?*
*Japan, China and Taiwan Reports on the Origin of the Virus*

*http://disq.us/url?url=http://www.g...5196:WIW0Ji6nYr8I-_Et3rxrPyYIV34&cuid=3454966*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> More and more reports that this is a weaponized virus courtesy of the US military..(_those coincidences I have been pointing at are becoming more real!)_
> 
> *China’s Coronavirus: A Shocking Update. Did The Virus Originate in the US?*
> *Japan, China and Taiwan Reports on the Origin of the Virus*
> 
> *http://disq.us/url?url=http://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196:WIW0Ji6nYr8I-_Et3rxrPyYIV34&cuid=3454966*


Well, You're wrong:

No credible evidence supporting claims of the laboratory engineering of SARS-CoV-2


----------



## Navigator

*China Government Spokesman Says U.S. Army Might Have Brought Virus to China*

BEIJING (Reuters) - Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian wrote on his Twitter account on Thursday that the U.S. military might have brought the coronavirus to the Chinese city of Wuhan, which has been hardest hit by the outbreak.

“When did patient zero begin in US? How many people are infected? What are the names of the hospitals? It might be US army who brought the epidemic to Wuhan. Be transparent! Make public your data! US owe us an explanation!” Zhao tweeted in English.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ight-have-bought-virus-to-china-idUSKBN20Z2HJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

aryobarzan said:


> More and more reports that this is a weaponized virus courtesy of the US military..(_those coincidences I have been pointing at are becoming more real!)_
> 
> *China’s Coronavirus: A Shocking Update. Did The Virus Originate in the US?*
> *Japan, China and Taiwan Reports on the Origin of the Virus*
> 
> *http://disq.us/url?url=http://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196:WIW0Ji6nYr8I-_Et3rxrPyYIV34&cuid=3454966*



Indeed, the same enemies, butthurt sour grape deniers already mocked this thesis back in January 2020 when China was the first nation in the world at the forefront of the fight against the most deadly Corona*vrus'* or *COVID-19*, the acronym used in the U.S. military for *C*overt *O*peration with *V*irus *I*nducing *D*eath # 20*19*.

A warfare that was pre-announced to the U.S. audience, through its literature, by American author Dean Koontz in 1981, with a virus called _Wuhan-400_, in his book _The Eyes of Darkness_.

And also in the U.S. _Simpsons_ animated television series that has also accurately disclosed years in advance this *coronavirus* outbreak as starting from China, along the Paris Notre Dame Cathedral fire, Kobe Bryant's death in a helicopter crash and Trump's election.

But more important, it was denounced by North Korea, at the time it was unleashed!

_*Testing ground of US’ biochemical weapons *

Recently, south Korean media disclosed that the experiment of Zika virus is under way at the US military base in Ryongsan. It was also revealed that wharf No. 8 at Pusan Port was selected as the proposed site for applying the “Jupiter plan” along with US military bases in Ryongsan in Seoul, Osan in Kyonggi Province and Kunsan in North Jolla Province to build up the US’ biochemical warfare capacity.

Last year, the US shipped anthrax called “white powder of horror” on 16 occasions into its military bases in south Korea. Americans even shipped active anthrax to conduct a test for germ weapons. In addition, the preparations for germ warfare by bringing in plague bacilli and botulinus since long ago sparked a firestorm of criticism and condemnation at home and abroad.

The humiliating US-south Korea status-of-forces agreement offers such a “preference” to the US forces. According to the agreement, the US troops have an unlimited “privilege” to use land and installations in south Korea at any time under the pretext of “military necessity”.

As a result, the US set up different germ research institutes across south Korea including in its military bases and has conducted experiments of germ weapons which would spread malignant infectious diseases with high fatality among the locals.

The recent Zika virus experiment and the “Jupiter plan” are just the tip of the iceberg.*

The problem is more serious as the south Korean authorities positively protect such moves.

When anthrax shipment was made public, the south Korean authorities defended it, describing it as a “self-defensive measure to cope with the north’s anthrax attack”, and urged their American master to further develop the “Jupiter plan”.

It is quite natural that south Korea is called “colony of the US”, “theatre of GI crimes” and “51st state of the US”.

http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=22317 ​_
*Reminder: ZIKA is the acronym used by the U.S. military for *Z*ombie *I*nducing *K*iller *A*gent

And this attack started in Wuhan last December 2019, during the 28th Memory Championships were North Koreans champions had gathered!





http://archive.vn/haZhT/39f99c4604b604f81cf42fb3e28dd728ffe5779a.png ; https://archive.vn/haZhT/08026e9aaa9db367c5d9d0da1c68a8cc5211fe08/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200312225220/https://i.imgur.com/ndkl2dp.png 
▲ 1. In Wuhan last December 2019, during the 28th Memory Championships were North Koreans champions had gathered!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

Navigator said:


> *China Government Spokesman Says U.S. Army Might Have Brought Virus to China*
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian wrote on his Twitter account on Thursday that the U.S. military might have brought the coronavirus to the Chinese city of Wuhan, which has been hardest hit by the outbreak.
> 
> “When did patient zero begin in US? How many people are infected? What are the names of the hospitals? It might be US army who brought the epidemic to Wuhan. Be transparent! Make public your data! US owe us an explanation!” Zhao tweeted in English.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ight-have-bought-virus-to-china-idUSKBN20Z2HJ


This could have been a wonderful moment for US biological attack against China and Iran.

Chinese economy is slowing down because of the trade war---and coronavirus will make Chinese economy even weaker.

Iran was weakened by sanctions and coronavirus will be another blow to Iran and its economy.

It might not be coincidence that two countries that suffered most from coronavirus are China (80.000 infected) and Iran (10.000 infected).

It is suspicious that top Iranian officials were infected.

*Iran’s Khamenei Says Virus Outbreak May Be ‘Biological Attack’
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-says-virus-outbreak-may-be-biological-attack

Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said the country’s coronavirus outbreak could be part of a biological attack on the Islamic Republic, as he called on the armed forces to bolster the government’s fight against the disease, according to a statement published by the semi-official Fars News agency.

In a letter addressed to the Chief of Staff of Iran’s Armed Forces, Khamenei said he wants the military to work closely with Iran’s health ministry and establish a base dedicated to countering the virus, which has already claimed 429 lives in the county.

“Given that there’s evidence that raises the possibility of this event being a biological attack, this initiative can also be an exercise in biological defense,” Khamenei said in the statement.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

GWXP said:


> This could have been a wonderful moment for US biological attack against China and Iran.
> 
> Chinese economy is slowing down because of the trade war---and coronavirus will make Chinese economy even weaker.
> 
> Iran was weaken by sanctions and coronavirus will be another blow to Iran and its economy.
> 
> It might not be coincidence that two countries that suffered most from coronavirus are China (80.000 infected) and Iran (10.000 infected).
> 
> It is suspicious that top Iranian officials were infected.
> 
> *Iran’s Khamenei Says Virus Outbreak May Be ‘Biological Attack’
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-says-virus-outbreak-may-be-biological-attack
> 
> Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said the country’s coronavirus outbreak could be part of a biological attack on the Islamic Republic, as he called on the armed forces to bolster the government’s fight against the disease, according to a statement published by the semi-official Fars News agency.
> 
> In a letter addressed to the Chief of Staff of Iran’s Armed Forces, Khamenei said he wants the military to work closely with Iran’s health ministry and establish a base dedicated to countering the virus, which has already claimed 429 lives in the county.
> 
> “Given that there’s evidence that raises the possibility of this event being a biological attack, this initiative can also be an exercise in biological defense,” Khamenei said in the statement.*


Conspiracy theories.......USA is also impacted negatively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

The armed forced took control of fight against covid 19

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

In khozestan and kohgiluyeh province , IRGC start to block roads and force market too close their shops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

*Revolutionary Guards to enforce coronavirus controls in Iran *

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards are to clear streets, shops and public places in the country within the next 24 hours, in a dramatic escalation of efforts to combat the spread of coronavirus.

The near-curfew follows growing exasperation among MPs that calls for Iranian citizens to stay at home had been widely ignored, as people continued to travel before the Nowruz new year holidays. Shops and offices have largely remained open.

Controversy over the health ministry’s authority within government and the haphazard way in which Iran’s provinces were implementing its advice has led to the change in tactics, and a clearer role for the army. The failure to impose a quarantine around the spiritual city of Qom, seen as the centre of the outbreak, has caused anger on social media.

There have also been complaints that the Iranian president, Hassan Rouhani, has not been taking a sufficiently hands-on role in the crisis.

Official figures, disputed by foreign media and opponents of the regime, show the numbers of dead in Iran have climbed to 514 and the numbers infected to 11,634. Hospitals in some provinces have been overwhelmed by the demand for treatment.

Satellite images released this week showed what appeared to be mass graves in Qom, suggesting Iran’s coronavirus epidemic is more serious than authorities are admitting.

The pictures show the excavation of a new section in a cemetery on the northern fringe of the city in late February, and two long trenches dug by the end of the month.

The new steps, reflecting a transfer of power from political to military rulers, and ordered by the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, was announced by the armed forces commander-in-chief, Mohammad Baqeri. He said the intervention would start in the next 24 hours and last as long as a week. The volunteer Basij force will be involved in the programme, which will include phone calls, internet contact and house-to-house visits.

Baqeri said the army would be working alongside the health ministry, and not supplanting it, but pictures show the army meeting at a separate headquarters to discuss the new action plan. He urged people “to follow the recommendations and requests of the ministry of health and so help break this chain of transmission”, adding: “If the chain continues, disease control [measures] will be prolonged.”

As many as 1,000 fixed and mobile detection clinics were being set up as part of the plan. He said the army would step in alongside nurses to set up a corps of staff, including volunteers that could work alongside exhausted medical workers. Army factories were producing face masks and gloves, and 6,000 army hospital beds were being made available, he said.

The health ministry said it was setting up a national coronavirus mobilisation programme to increase early detection and had already piloted implementation of it in five provinces.

A spokesman claimed the pilot scheme had already reduced the scale of infections in Qom and Guilan provinces so that the total number of new cases for the first time was exceeded by the numbers recovering.

The aim was to identify patients at the first stage of the disease and prevent them from circulating in the community, as well as those associated with them, so cutting the transmission chain.

Despite Iran’s reputation as an authoritarian state in which human rights are ignored, the opening fortnight of its fight against coronavirus has been marked by citizens demanding the state take more draconian and consistent steps to bring the disease under control. An earlier proposal for a house-to-house detection system was criticised on the grounds that it might lead to the spread rather than the containment of the disease.

The crackdown came as the US secretary of state, Mike Pompeo, sparred with Khamenei on Twitter over claims the US had launched a biological war on Iran. Pompeo tweeted: “As Khamenei knows, the best biological defense is to tell the truth to the Iranian people about how the virus came from Wuhan, China. He [Khamenei] allowed Mahan Air’s flights to and from China, the centre of the epidemic, to continue, and imprisoned those who talked about it.”

Khamenei had tweeted the day before: “Evidence suggests this could be a biological attack. So the fight against the coronavirus can be left to the armed forces, and it can also be a biological defense combat exercise and increase our national authority and capability.”

Iran’s foreign ministry spokesman, Abbas Mousavi, joined in the row, saying: “Instead of hypocritical compassion and disgusting boasting, stop economic and medical terrorism so that medicine and medical equipment reach the medical staff and people of Iran.”

“By the way, pay attention to the American people too!” the spokesman advised US officials.

Iran has asked the International Monetary Fund for $5bn in aid to help combat the crisis but may well find the request is blocked by the US. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/13/revolutionary-guards-enforce-coronavirus-controls-iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

I wish bests for this honorable man. 
He can be second Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CrazyZ

Whole face Burqa's should be made monitory for women in public.


----------



## Bokhari

CrazyZ said:


> Whole face Burqa's should be made monitory for women in public.


No need for this and it has no connection to any prevention measure


----------



## Hack-Hook

CrazyZ said:


> Whole face Burqa's should be made monitory for women in public.


Thanks god you are not law maker .
Whole face bursa is as shitty as it can get for protection against viruses .


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> Thanks god you are not law maker .
> Whole face bursa is as shitty as it can get for protection against viruses .


Does autoclaving mask on a pan over stove would work?


----------



## OldTwilight

https://fararu.com/fa/news/433152/کرونا-در-ایران-وحشی‌تر-شده-این-ویروس-کاملا-سیاسی-است

summary : the Corona virus in iran is very aggressive and it can kill healthy young people as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Does autoclaving mask on a pan over stove would work?


the mask will be disinfected but ts layers will not have the efficacy of a new one . to be honnest I rather use the mask for extended period to use it after gave it such treatment . (what I said is about n95 and surgical masks) I rather don't talk about other type of masks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> the mask will be disinfected but ts layers will not have the efficacy of a new one . to be honnest I rather use the mask for extended period to use it after gave it such treatment . (what I said is about n95 and surgical masks) I rather don't talk about other type of masks


What about spraying alcohol? would layers have the efficacy of a new one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

raptor22 said:


> Does autoclaving mask on a pan over stove would work?


These masks are made of several thin layers, Applying heat to them will fvck these layers up.
See if this can help:
*Recommended Guidance for Extended Use and Limited Reuse of N95 Filtering Facepiece Respirators in Healthcare Settings*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Hack-Hook said:


> Thanks god you are not law maker .
> Whole face bursa is as shitty as it can get for protection against viruses .


As long as there some social distance....N-95 mask is not really needed. Studies have shown that plain surgical masks are as effective as N-95 in reducing the spread of flu in general environments with some social distance. You can wear an N-95 mask and still be infected...Unless its fit tested, there are gaps around the edges....your eyes can still be a vector for infection...if you touch the outside of the mask and then your eyes, you can still be infected.

N-95 masks should be left for medical professionals....they need them much more since they will be very close to the infected....even then many are getting infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> https://fararu.com/fa/news/433152/کرونا-در-ایران-وحشی‌تر-شده-این-ویروس-کاملا-سیاسی-است
> 
> summary : the Corona virus in iran is very aggressive and it can kill healthy young people as well



more lies and propaganda.

Death rate is very low below 50

Also it’s possible many had this virus and recovered from it thinking it was cold or flu. If that is true then death rate is even lower.

Still waiting for the “hundreds of thousands” who have it in Iran to show up. Many of you posting lies and propaganda.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*Aramagedon* wrote:

Saturday at 6:21 AM

This virus has more affect on Iranians and unlucky Italians who have close genetic.

More proof this virus is a biological weapon.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2317#post-12147380 

*scope* wrote:

Friday at 11:54 AM

By now, the world already knows the US regime is desperately covering up its biological attack against China, Iran, and Italy.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-biowarfare-against-china-iran-and-italy.656718/ ​_*Case study*

What do the official data tells about this alleged specific 'genetical' targeting of populations, repeated by more than two members of this forum?

• First, the data of casualties by ethnicity (calculated as a raw estimate right now, may not be accurate):

Confirmed cases and Deaths, as of 15 March 2020 08:00__:

*Paleo-Roman*






Iran: 12729, 611
Kuwait: 104, 0
Lebanon: 93, 3
Iraq: 85, 9

Total: 13'011 cases, 623 deaths

*Roman*





Italy: 17750, 1441
Spain: 5753, 136
France: 4499, 91
Switzerland: 1359, 11
United Kingdom: 1140, 21
Greece: 228, 3
Portugal: 169, 0
Romania: 113, 0

Egypt: 93, 2
Algeria: 37, 2
Morocco: 18, 1
Tunisia: 16, 0
Turkey: 2, 0

Total: 31'016 cases, 1'708 deaths

*Neo-Roman*





Brazil: 121, 0
Chile: 61, 0
Argentina: 45, 2
Peru: 43, 0
Panama: 43, 1
Mexico: 41, 0
Colombia: 34, 0
Ecuador: 28, 2
Costa Rica: 27, 0
Dominican Republic: 11, 0
Venezuela: 10, 0

Total: 464 cases, 5 deaths

*East Asian*

China: 80995, 3203
South Korea: 8162, 75
Japan: 780, 22

Total: 89'937 cases, 3'300 deaths

*Viking*

Sweden: 924, 1
Norway: 907, 1
Denmark: 827, 0
Finland: 210, 0
Iceland: 138, 0
Ireland: 129, 2
Russia: 59, 0
Belarus: 21, 0
Ukraine: 3, 0

Total: 3'218 cases, 4 deaths

*Germanic*

Germany: 3795, 8
Netherlands: 959, 12
Belgium: 689, 4
Austria: 655, 1
Czech Republic: 214, 0
Poland: 104, 3

Total: 6'416 cases, 28 deaths

*African*

South Africa: 24, 0
Senegal: 21, 0
Cote dIvoire: 4, 0
Cameroon: 3, 0
Burkina Faso: 3, 0
Nigeria: 2, 0
Namibia: 2,
Democratic Republic of the Congo: 2, 0
Ghana: 2, 0
Togo: 1, 0

Total: 64 cases, no deaths

This means, that the most hit of all groups is the Roman one, with a record 31'016 cases, 1'708 deaths and that differs both in term of contamination rate and death rate, by being worse than the Paleo-Romans (the ethnic craddle of the Romans) that have only 13'011 cases and 623 deaths.

The ethnically targeted infection thesis can further be refuted when comparing with the Neo-Romans, of the same ethnic background with the two previous groups and that have resettled in the New World, and that have a very low 464 cases and 5 deaths.

Any African involvement in the start of this outbreak can be ruled out, due to the low technological capability.

Therefore a Germanic (6'416 cases, 28 deaths) and Viking ( 3'218 cases, 4 deaths) responsibilty could be considered.

• Secondly, the real trajectory by regions:





http://archive.is/2up2U/955f82aa3f43351cf667e6f01464d391b816dd79.jpg ; https://archive.is/2up2U/00921018ce02fddf844d10ea354dbbc64cb06998/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETLln1aU8AYn2D_?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/PaulRogers73/status/1239302132664340481 
▲ 1. Today was the worst day in Italy for deaths and new infected cases - 368 deaths - more than any single day in Wuhan. The #COVID19 death rate in Italy is now increasing faster than it was in China at the same stage. And this is happening in a country on total lock-down. Scary.

But by analysing the evolution graph by regions over 100 days, if one excludes Africa, it is obvious that the main factor is not ethnicity but politics: those who have taken the *earliest* preventive actions by imposing travel bans, strict quarantine rules, contact tracing, and further lockdown have achieved the best results.

Hong Kong, Singapore, the Republic of China are an example, taking the lead once again for mankind.

While the total lack of will from the Romans to do so, caused by economic considerations, has ultimately backfired, costing them the worse catastrophe since the Spanish flue of WWI!

Meanwhile, the People's Republic of China that has used in a world first, the A.I. Big Data technology to do the automatic tracing of all individuals contaminated by analysing the CCTV/5G footages feeded into the Tianhe Exascale supercomputers was able to curb the infection trend, and finally win the war on COVID.





http://archive.vn/PmkGa/1ac325cf622229c253d8d78925cef09537c236db.webp ; https://archive.vn/PmkGa/8dbbcaad6c1bb83825a052c88365cc2f434bffe7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200316...c-61fc-11ea-8e9f-2d196083a37c_972x_073626.jpg ; https://www.scmp.com/news/china/sci...vel-twice-far-official-safe-distance-and-stay 
▲ 2. Big Data A.I. tracing contaminated bus passengers in real time in China, used in the fight against COVID-19.

Do not expect the Romans to achieve the same feat, as they do not have a global nationwide CCTV/5G facial-skeletal-gait-I.R. thermal-cellular reconnaissance and tracking system! Their infection rate and death rate are already much higher than that of China, and will reach a much higher peek in the coming weeks (above 500'000 cases and 30'000 deaths)!


----------



## Indos

TheImmortal said:


> more lies and propaganda.
> 
> Death rate is very low below 50
> 
> Also it’s possible many had this virus and recovered from it thinking it was cold or flu. If that is true then death rate is even lower.
> 
> Still waiting for the “hundreds of thousands” who have it in Iran to show up. Many of you posting lies and propaganda.



Iran is warning that the coronavirus pandemic could overwhelm health facilities there as the death toll jumped to 724.

The number of people with the virus in Iran is nearing 14,000.

The health ministry says around 15 percent of those who have died were under the age of 40.

Iran's president says the fight against the illness is being hampered by US sanctions.

Al Jazeera's Zein Basravi reports.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...death-toll-jumps-113-day-200315200034111.html


----------



## Indos

Hack-Hook said:


> Thanks god you are not law maker .
> Whole face bursa is as shitty as it can get for protection against viruses .



Does Jumat prayer is still banned in Iran ?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Dexon said:


> NOW that virus really look like *bioweapons*...


First I read it as 'bloweapon' - blowing out of proportion - a pun for media hype and exaggeration.

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Cthulhu

We re-estimated mortality rates by dividing the number of deaths on a given day by the number of patients with confirmed COVID-19 infection 14 days before. On this basis, using WHO data on the cumulative number of deaths to March 1, 2020, mortality rates would be 5·6% (95% CI 5·4–5·8) for China and 15·2% (12·5–17·9) outside of China. Global mortality rates over time using a 14-day delay estimate are shown in the figure, with a curve that levels off to a rate of 5·7% (5·5–5·9), converging with the current WHO estimates. Estimates will increase if a longer delay between onset of illness and death is considered. A recent time-delay adjusted estimation indicates that mortality rate of COVID-19 could be as high as 20% in Wuhan, the epicentre of the outbreak.
These findings show that the current figures might underestimate the potential threat of COVID-19 in symptomatic patients.






https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(20)30195-X/fulltext


----------



## Hack-Hook

CrazyZ said:


> As long as there some social distance....N-95 mask is not really needed. Studies have shown that plain surgical masks are as effective as N-95 in reducing the spread of flu in general environments with some social distance. You can wear an N-95 mask and still be infected...Unless its fit tested, there are gaps around the edges....your eyes can still be a vector for infection...if you touch the outside of the mask and then your eyes, you can still be infected.
> 
> N-95 masks should be left for medical professionals....they need them much more since they will be very close to the infected....even then many are getting infected.


the problem , Burqa do nothing for stop spreading , the virus and who id talking about n95 mask as a matter of fact while n95 masks help you not to get the disease , they wont stop you from spreading to others . thats why the patients must not use them



Indos said:


> Does Jumat prayer is still banned in Iran ?


not banned , put on hold for now

one other thing about Iran data on coronovirus
here we have shortage of detection kits (Thanks to certain country we can only rely on kits handed to us by WHO or donated by some friendly countrie) , so our strategy is to test severe cases thats why our mortality rate seems higher than others . but by what I see in reality the rate must be a lot more in line with the rest of the world and this high death rate is artificial


----------



## Sineva

A truly vile and sickening piece of reading.This should leave no one in any remaining doubt both as to the true nature of not only the chump regime but those opponents of iran that both support the us governments anti iranian policies,regardless of which political regime is in power,and are in turn supported by the us government.These people are as vile as medeline albright and possess her exact same sadistic "we think the price is worth it" mentality.

https://theintercept.com/2020/03/05/iran-coronavirus-medicine-sanctions/

*Amid Coronavirus Outbreak, Trump-Aligned Pressure Group Pushes to Stop Medicine Sales to Iran*

Eli Clifton
March 6 2020, 9:30 a.m.

_*Despite a massive*_ coronavirus-related public health crisis, an anti-Iran pressure group with close ties to the Trump administration is urging major pharmaceutical companies to “end their Iran business,” focusing on companies with special licenses — most often under a broadly defined “humanitarian exemption” — to conduct trade with Iran.

With a novel strain of coronavirus rapidly spreading around the world, Iran has been hit particularly hard, with 107 deaths and 3,515 infections recorded so far. Yet the pressure group, United Against Nuclear Iran, is carrying on with its campaign targeting medical trade with Iran despite the Trump administration’s special financial channels for humanitarian goods and medicine to reach the beleaguered country.

“U.S. sanctions have had a long-term impact on Iran’s ability to freely import medical supplies,” said Tyler Cullis, an attorney specializing in sanctions law at Ferrari & Associates. He pointed to “outside groups” that seek to bolster the Treasury Department’s investigatory heft and provide information on companies doing trade with Iran. “In tandem with U.S. sanctions,” Cullis said, “these groups have sought to impose reputational costs on companies that engage in lawful and legitimate trade with Iran, including humanitarian trade.”

The medical and humanitarian trade are carved out of crippling sanctions against Iran through special licenses issued by the Treasury Department. But companies must apply for the licenses then carry out the trade — something United Against Nuclear Iran, known as UANI, seeks to discourage.

“Their efforts are not insignificant,” Cullis said. “It is, after all, not an altogether lucrative enterprise selling medical supplies to Iran, so the name-and-shame operations of outside groups have a significant impact on the cost-benefit analysis associated with doing business with Iran.”

Joshua Silberberg, a spokesperson for UANI, declined to respond to questions about the group’s effort to name and shame companies doing medical trade with Iran. “UANI has a long history of expressing support and solidarity with the Iranian people,” he said, pointing to a statement applauding the finalization of the Swiss Humanitarian Trade Arrangement, an agreement arranged by the U.S. and Swiss governments.

UANI says it aims to persuade “the regime in Tehran to desist from its quest for nuclear weapons, while striving not to punish the Iranian people.” (The U.S. intelligence community does not believe that Iran has any desire or plans to build nuclear weapons.) UANI’s efforts, however, have extended beyond sanctions into pressuring companies that do legal trade with Iran, often under the Treasury Department’s humanitarian exemptions to sanctions — including medical-related trades that would presumably aid in combating a massive public health crisis like this coronavirus outbreak.

UANI operates an “Iran Business Registry” that provides an online database of companies it believes are conducting business in or with Iran — a name-and-shame strategy to increase Iran’s economic isolation. The pressure campaign has targeted multiple medical companies with Treasury Department licenses to conduct trade with Iran. Nine pharmaceutical, biotechnology, and medical-device corporations, all with special licenses, are listed on UANI’s business registry. Companies urged by UANI to “end their Iran business” include Bayer, Merck, Pfizer, Genzyme, AirSep, Medrad, Becton, Dickinson & Company, Eli Lilly, and Abbott Laboratories.

The legal channels for humanitarian trade are widely reported to be failing to provide a sufficient flow of medicine and other humanitarian goods.

UANI’s efforts are particularly notable in light of the group’s close ties to the Trump administration; Iran’s regional adversaries Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, and Israel; and the Republican Party’s biggest donors, Sheldon and Miriam Adelson.

Senior UANI adviser John Bolton worked for UANI both before and after his stint in the Trump administration as national security adviser. UANI’s umbrella group, Counter Extremism Project United Inc, paid Bolton $240,000 between 2016 and 2017. Bolton’s appointment as national security adviser was quickly followed by Trump’s withdrawal from the nuclear deal with Iran.

Besides Bolton, the Trump administration twice sent Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to UANI’s annual conference, held during the United Nations General Assembly. Pompeo used the occasions to promote outlandish claims about Europe purportedly financing Iranian terrorism and to present the administration’s “maximum pressure” strategy to UANI’s audience, which included senior diplomats and intelligence officials from the Persian Gulf and Israel.

The group’s last summit, held in September, featured U.S. Ambassador to Germany Richard Grenell, who is now Trump’s acting director of national intelligence, as well as a who’s who of the Trump administration’s hawkish Middle East partners, including top diplomats from Persian Gulf monarchies and Israel. (UANI and its affiliated organizations have a number of links to Gulf monarchies, including a 2014 email from a UANI advisory board member soliciting “support” from the United Arab Emirates.)

UANI’s top funder, billionaire Thomas Kaplan — an investor whose companies have looked to profit from “political unrest” in the Middle East — was also in attendance at the summit.

Finally, Sheldon and Miriam Adelson’s financial support for UANI closely tracks the Republican megadonors’ hawkish views toward Iran. In 2013, Sheldon Adelson told an audience at Yeshiva University that Obama should launch a nuclear strike on Iran and threaten that Iran will be “wiped out” if it doesn’t dismantle its nuclear program. The Adelsons were Trump’s biggest funders in the 2016 election and the GOP’s biggest funders in the 2018 cycle. They are expected to contribute at least $100 million to Trump’s reelection efforts and Republican congressional candidates in the 2020 cycle.

While the Trump administration’s extreme financial pressure against Iran is coinciding with the coronavirus outbreak, Tyler Cullis, the sanctions lawyer, was careful to note that issues with ensuring a robust trade of medical and humanitarian supplies to Iran began under previous administrations. “While those problems have been exacerbated under the Trump administration,” Cullis said, “their origination takes place more than a decade ago when prior administrations first started imposing enormous sanctions pressure on Iran’s financial sector.”


***************************************************************************************


----------



## OldTwilight

https://www.alef.ir/news/3981226029.html


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shrines in Tehran ,Mashhad and Qom from now are indefinitely closed unless the disease become under control


----------



## mohsen

American writer who was forced to stay in Iran after this pandemic:
*It might actually be better to be in Iran during the coronavirus pandemic than to return to the United States now.*

*Life in Iran During Coronavirus - Jennifer Green - Medium*


-------------

Amid *toilet paper crisis in the world*; UK ambassador in Tehran:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238899491954180098

We should export it, right now it's even more expensive than oil barrel!


----------



## skyshadow

*































































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Sineva said:


> Amid Coronavirus Outbreak, Trump-Aligned Pressure Group Pushes to Stop Medicine Sales to Iran


How stopping medicine sales could possibly be linked to COVID-19.


----------



## Kastor

BATMAN said:


> How stopping medicine sales could possibly be linked to COVID-19.


UANI is a corrupt Jewish organization that has come into some real power with the orange ape in power.....not to mention they get whatever they want because Kushner has rolled out the red carpet for them...the treasury is headed by Mnuchin who was also picked by Kushner so this is the reason for these Draconian measures.....
There is however some good news today....Israel's president asked Ganz and not Netanyahoo to form a government which means he will more likely have to face trail for corruption soon....the perfect send off to a despicable human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

BATMAN said:


> How stopping medicine sales could possibly be linked to COVID-19.


Ummm...ahh..er...maybe because you need some of those medicines to treat the symptoms and potentially life threatening effects and complications of the illness AND of course naturally this desnt just include drugs but also includes things such as medical equipment like masks,protective clothing and other disposable gear plus of course life saving medical machines like respirators. 




Here we see robin pointing the finger at the evil chump regime and its henchman UANI for trying to use the suffering of irans COVID-19 patients as a tool of political blackmail.Truly only the most black hearted of people could ever do such an inhuman thing,but then I`m sure that monsters like that always justify it as "We think the price is worth it"

PS
I can help but notice that both you and robin are wearing respirators Batman,very wise in these contagious times of COVID-19,but imagine for a moment if someone or something was trying to prevent that,to try and force you to do things you didnt want to do,like have gay batsex with Robin for instance.I imagine you`d take a very dim view of that wouldnt you?,in fact you`d probably want to give them a damn good ZOK!! in the balls or maybe a POW!! in the face.......and they`d certainly deserve it.


----------



## BATMAN

Kastor said:


> UANI is a corrupt Jewish organization that has come into some real power with the orange ape in power.....not to mention they get whatever they want because Kushner has rolled out the red carpet for them...the treasury is headed by Mnuchin who was also picked by Kushner so this is the reason for these Draconian measures.....
> There is however some good news today....Israel's president asked Ganz and not Netanyahoo to form a government which means he will more likely have to face trail for corruption soon....the perfect send off to a despicable human being.



Amazing


----------



## mohsen

What a surprise, Turned out top reformist MP liar had faked infecting with coronavirus to fulfill his masters demand in west!

two weeks ago he wrote in his tweeter account:
“My corona test is positive. I send this message in a situation where I have little hope of surviving in this world.” then he asked the head of judiciary to release all political prisoners (traitors) for their safety!

کرونا نداشتند اما ادای قرنطینه درآوردند - مشرق نیوز


Kaseban Corona, typical behavior of all traitors (reformists).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheMightyBender

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239809286781444097
Turkey donates 1000 testing kits, 4175 bodysuits, 20000 aprons, 78000 face masks, 2400 glasses, 4000 N95 masks yo Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

https://www.zoomit.ir/2020/3/17/346507/production-coronavirus-diagnostic-kits-next-week/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

TheMightyBender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239809286781444097
> Turkey donates 1000 testing kits, 4175 bodysuits, 20000 aprons, 78000 face masks, 2400 glasses, 4000 N95 masks yo Iran.


Very generous of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239981001004195840


----------



## Parsipride



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bokhari

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239981001004195840


These are some stupid people Iran already caught those who made such videos. Iran is fighting this menace with lot of effort , National mobilisation and spiritual strength. Iran recovery rate of patients is second best after China, InshaAllah in 2-3 weeks they will overcome this disease

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Bokhari said:


> These are some stupid people Iran already caught those who made such videos. Iran is fighting this menace with lot of effort , National mobilisation and spiritual strength. Iran recovery rate of patients is second best after China, InshaAllah in 2-3 weeks they will overcome this disease


They are not stupid, they admitted that have cleaned the spot beforehand, these UK based cult members (Shirazis/ English Shiah) have orders for such actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> What a surprise, Turned out top reformist MP liar had faked infecting with coronavirus to fulfill his masters demand in west!
> 
> two weeks ago he wrote in his tweeter account:
> “My corona test is positive. I send this message in a situation where I have little hope of surviving in this world.” then he asked the head of judiciary to release all political prisoners (traitors) for their safety!
> 
> کرونا نداشتند اما ادای قرنطینه درآوردند - مشرق نیوز
> 
> 
> Kaseban Corona, typical behavior of all traitors (reformists).


Do you believe he is the only fake.
It became like Metoo movement that was abused by lots of fake attention whores . and I'll assure you its not exclusive to reformist or moderates you check principals and you'll be shocked.
The one who really got the disease won't go and announce it as if they did something extraordinary and wonderful.



mohsen said:


> They are not stupid, they admitted that have cleaned the spot beforehand, these UK based cult members (Shirazis/ English Shiah) have orders for such actions.


If they were not stupid they would have not followed the Queen's approved version of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*just beautiful*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_scope wrote:

* Was Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America*

Feb 18, 2020

Very long article. Summary is

● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
● Virus is man made
● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/was-...biological-attack-on-china-by-america.653718/​_

*✗ Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die *

Obviously, today 20th March 2020 at 12:08am, as Italy’s Covid-19 deaths surpass those of China with 3'405 and exceeding mainland China’s 3'242, while the Greater Roman Area have surpassed in toll even much earlier, this fallacy can be refuted.

This virus strain has no racial targeting specificity. And indeed, the U.S. is the last military power that could possibly use such weapons of mass destruction, because its own domestic population is made of the world highest mixed race one.

Any bio WMD strike would inevitably end up backfiring and killing parts of the U.S. own population! As a remainder, on 20th March 2020, the U.S. has already recorded 10'000 cases of infection with at least 150 deaths.

Meanwhile it would be a perfect weapon for other powers, such as Iran and North Korea because of their greater genetic homogeneity.

In this regards, for a so called _race war_, Nano WMD are the best of all assets in discriminating between genetic groups.

Therefore China does not at all need bio weapons as ethnic WMD.

Furthermore, China is known to have already researched nanotechnology weapons as true genetic Weapon of Mass Destruction. Although little has been disclosed after two decades (Drexler et al.).

This kind of weapon can recognize the Europeans' specific genes, such as blue eyes or yellow hair, then be activated to provoke the death of cells in the specific target. Otherwise the nanoweapon simply waits idle.

*✔ Virus is man made
✔ CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
✔ CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
*
Since this Coronavirus strain seems to be man-made or at least unleashed *deliberately*, and certainly pre-announced more than 3 decades in advance, there must be a superior reason.

The last time a conspiracy of such scale took place was one generation ago, on 11th September 2001. One that remains recorded in the annals of history. Though totally misunderstood.

Nothing covert and as a noonday highway robbery. From that day onward, the industrialized world has seen the end of an old way of life, replaced by a new dystopian all CCTV cameras, cellphones 24/7/365 real-time tracking through recordings and imagery reconnaissance (voice, facial, skeletal, gait, thermal) of all individuals.

This new ground and proximity layer was added, completing the previous orbital, aerial tracking and surveillance network.

And last bu not least, what has won the 9/11 Campaign a true _war of terror_ reputation was the large scale use of psychotronic terror on all the industrialized nation's populations including the mainland NATO, to ensure their total submission: no bodily tissues spared, from tooth decay, loss of hair, loss of visual accuity, hearing impairment, freaky sleep paralysis, etc.

This time, one might have a clue at what is going on, by watching in the sky: no less than 50'000 new spying devices being sent waves after waves into space at the time of this writing. Even more totalitarian than before.

And all these phased array antennas turned downward are intended to track all electronic signals from the earthlings in a never seen before scale. Beamforming and beam steering will become your worse nightmare ever! Not only you'll be tracked wherever you go but also hacked.

With every passing days, even TV news anchors and reporters are more and more showing signs of lisp, a speech impediment in which a person misarticulates sibilants ([s], [z], [ts], [dz]), ([ʃ], [ʒ], [tʃ], [dʒ]). These misarticulations often result in unclear speech. This being the result of a heavy psychotronic erosion of the dental enamel.

And this is only the start of this new round of terror.

Therefore one might conclude that Skynet the sentient AI Matrix that is used to rule the world will repeat this false flag operations every two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> _scope wrote:
> 
> * Was Coronavirus an Engineered Biological Attack on China by America*
> 
> Feb 18, 2020
> 
> Very long article. Summary is
> 
> ● Timing - during trade war, virus appears shortly after us military arrives at military games, virus outbreak during Chinese New Years, the biggest annual human migration - a powerful way to spread the bioweapon from the nation's central transport hub (Wuhan).
> ● Statistically impossible odds - within 1 year, hit by 3 viruses (killed 50% of pig stock, killed huge percentage of chicken stock, hit by epidemic)
> ● Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die
> ● Virus is man made
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
> but Wuhan biolab is NOT a biowarfare lab. All countries locate biowarfare labs FAR FAR away from city centers.
> ● CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/was-...biological-attack-on-china-by-america.653718/_​
> 
> *✗ Racial targeting - only Ethnic Chinese die *
> 
> Obviously, today 20th March 2020 at 12:08am, as Italy’s Covid-19 deaths surpass those of China with 3'405 and exceeding mainland China’s 3'242, while the Greater Roman Area have surpassed in toll even much earlier, this fallacy can be refuted.
> 
> This virus strain has no racial targeting specificity. And indeed, the U.S. is the last military power that could possibly use such weapons of mass destruction, because its own domestic population is made of the world highest mixed race one.
> 
> Any bio WMD strike would inevitably end up backfiring and killing parts of the U.S. own population! As a remainder, on 20th March 2020, the U.S. has already recorded 10'000 cases of infection with at least 150 deaths.
> 
> Meanwhile it would be a perfect weapon for other powers, such as Iran and North Korea because of their greater genetic homogeneity.
> 
> In this regards, for a so called _race war_, Nano WMD are the best of all assets in discriminating between genetic groups.
> 
> Therefore China does not at all need bio weapons as ethnic WMD.
> 
> Furthermore, China is known to have already researched nanotechnology weapons as true genetic Weapon of Mass Destruction. Although little has been disclosed after two decades (Drexler et al.).
> 
> This kind of weapon can recognize the Europeans' specific genes, such as blue eyes or yellow hair, then be activated to provoke the death of cells in the specific target. Otherwise the nanoweapon simply waits idle.
> 
> *✔ Virus is man made
> ✔ CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on Wuhan biolab for "leaking" the virus
> ✔ CIA / Western propaganda immediately lays blame on "dirty Chinese eating bats". This is rare and even if true, had no coronavirus problems for centuries. Why now?
> *
> Since this Coronavirus strain seems to be man-made or at least unleashed *deliberately*, and certainly pre-announced more than 3 decades in advance, there must be a superior reason.
> 
> The last time a conspiracy of such scale took place was one generation ago, on 11th September 2001. One that remains recorded in the annals of history. Though totally misunderstood.
> 
> Nothing covert and as a noonday highway robbery. From that day onward, the industrialized world has seen the end of an old way of life, replaced by a new dystopian all CCTV cameras, cellphones 24/7/365 real-time tracking through recordings and imagery reconnaissance (voice, facial, skeletal, gait, thermal) of all individuals.
> 
> This new ground and proximity layer was added, completing the previous orbital, aerial tracking and surveillance network.
> 
> And last bu not least, what has won the 9/11 Campaign a true _war of terror_ reputation was the large scale use of psychotronic terror on all the industrialized nation's populations including the mainland NATO, to ensure their total submission: no bodily tissues spared, from tooth decay, loss of hair, loss of visual accuity, hearing impairment, freaky sleep paralysis, etc.
> 
> This time, one might have a clue at what is going on, by watching in the sky: no less than 50'000 new spying devices being sent waves after waves into space at the time of this writing. Even more totalitarian than before.
> 
> And all these phased array antennas turned downward are intended to track all electronic signals from the earthlings in a never seen before scale. Beamforming and beam steering will become your worse nightmare ever! Not only you'll be tracked wherever you go but also hacked.
> 
> With every passing days, even TV news anchors and reporters are more and more showing signs of lisp, a speech impediment in which a person misarticulates sibilants ([s], [z], [ts], [dz]), ([ʃ], [ʒ], [tʃ], [dʒ]). These misarticulations often result in unclear speech. This being the result of a heavy psychotronic erosion of the dental enamel.
> 
> And this is only the start of this new round of terror.
> 
> Therefore one might conclude that Skynet the sentient AI Matrix that is used to rule the world will repeat this false flag operations every two decades.



Very credible coming from a communist state that put 2 million muslims in concentration camps. Even the NAZIS were not this brutal. This is a Chinese Bio-weapon unleashed in the west by China. In order to have cover, they first had to kill a few thousand of their own to have some credibility to blame the West. Poor Iranians are cannon fodder as our the dead Chinese. What is a few thousand dead in a country of 1.3 billion. Perfect cover to unleash it in Iran so they can spin the lies by pointing the finger at US saying it was released by SIA on enemy states. Nice try!


----------



## mohsen

lol, Americans, toilet paper and police!


----------



## skyshadow

Iran *has successfully tested a mix of 3 existing medicines which could cure the lung damage caused by* COVID2019 *efficiently faster, for more assurance they will be testing it on a larger scale this week and the results will be shared to the world. *
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239925152433004544*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> Iran *has successfully tested a mix of 3 existing medicines which could cure the lung damage caused by* COVID2019 *efficiently faster, for more assurance they will be testing it on a larger scale this week and the results will be shared to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239925152433004544*


old news.........but good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Iran's Official Coronavirus Death Toll Now Up To 1,284*
*




Coronavirus kills one Iranian every ten minutes. FILE PHOTO.*
With 149 new deaths in the past 24 hours, Iran's death toll from coronavirus (COVID-19) rose to 1,284 on Thursday. According to the latest official announcement by the Health Ministry, there are now 18,407 cases of confirmed coronavirus infection in the Islamic Republic.

The new numbers were announced by Deputy Health Minister Alireza Raeesi. According to him a total of 5,979 have recovered from the illness since February 19 when the first two deaths from coronavirus were reported in Qom, a central Iranian city.

The number of infections has gone up by 1,046 since Wednesday. The number only includes cases confirmed as coronavirus infections according to the strict protocols of the Iranian Health Ministry that requires confirmation by coronavirus tests. Many, including Iranian medical authorities, have said that the number can be much higher if patients who have been admitted to hospitals and not been tested as well as the those who have self-isolated are included in the tally.

On Wednesday the President of Iran's licensing and regulatory body for healthcare professionals said the number of people infected by COVID-19 is "definitely much higher" than what the country's Ministry of Health announces. Dr. Zafarghandi also dismissed the claims that the peak of the epidemic is over.

*According to Dr. Kianoush Jahanpour, the Spokesman of Iran's Health Ministry, one Iranian dies of COVID-19 every ten minutes.*

By gathering data from dispersed official comments by provincial authorities and local news agencies Radio Farda has been able to confirm that at least 1,774 patients died of coronavirus in Iran and at least 34,225 have been admitted to hospitals in 30 provinces out of the 31 provinces of the country as of March 18.

Iranians will be celebrating the New Year (Nowrouz) on Friday. The holiday falls on the day of the Spring Equinox. With coronavirus epidemic affecting the country, the worst-hit in the Middle East and the third in the world after China and Italy, the government has urged people to stay in their home and avoid all travel to help curb the spread of the disease.

https://en.radiofarda.com/a/iran-s-official-coronavirus-death-toll-now-up-to-1-284/30497182.html


----------



## zartosht

Italian doctor who was saying they don't have any gloves died from coronavirus:

the response of western governments has been absolutely pathetic and incompetent. with weeks of notice, and wealthy countries with lots of resources and no embargos. toilet paper, sanitizers, and masks are nowhere to be found. 

people are panic buying dwindling supplies. and governments are completely lost and shut down. where is all the criticism?? IRan is under purposeful economic warfare. half of Irans sanctions would bring riots and starvation to any western state.

So many idiots, after all these years still don't learn. and immidiatly look to western propaganda sites to blame the Iranian government for everything. I hope they hold themselves and their shitty governments to the same standards.... Iran is under embargo, whats their excuse? China did pretty well by comparison.


https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/18...-after-working-without-gloves-due-to-shortage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

News reporting one Iranian dying every 10 mins of this virus. on sky news !!!


----------



## aryobarzan

*Introducing the kind of the people who advocate more sanctions on Iran (BBC report)

Two US Republican Senators are facing calls to resign over allegations they used insider knowledge to sell shares before prices fell due to coronavirus fears. (while at the same time after the sale, they sought to downplay the virus’ impact on the economy and public health in a series of tweets)*

Richard Burr reportedly dumped up to $1.7m (£1.45m) of stocks last month.
Kelly Loeffler is reported to have sold holdings worth up to $3m in a series of transactions beginning the same day as a Senate briefing on the virus.

NPR obtained a recording of him warning a group of wealthy constituents last month about the dire economic impact of the coronavirus, at a time when the Trump administration was publicly downplaying the threat. *He also told the group to curtail their travel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian anti-coronavirus combination drug will be available in the next 10 days*
*

The process of making a fully Iranian drug has begun and within a week to ten days we will use Iranian medicines to treat coronary patients.

The clinical practice of this combination drug has been obtained and licensed.

In the next ten days, the drug will be marketed and widely distributed.






https://www.bultannews.com/fa/news/659749/تا-۱۰-روز-آینده-داروی-ترکیبی-ایرانی-کرونا-به-بازار-می‌آید*



DoubleYouSee said:


> old news.........but good


this is new

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Bokhari said:


> These are some stupid people Iran already caught those who made such videos. Iran is fighting this menace with lot of effort , National mobilisation and spiritual strength. Iran recovery rate of patients is second best after China, InshaAllah in 2-3 weeks they will overcome this disease


Are you zulfi bokhari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The idiots who think coronavirus has come from China must watch this Masonic video:






View attachment 615903


----------



## raptor22

Anyone know why Japan with no quarantine has stopped the virus by Italy fails? why Germany has low death & recovery to gather?
And now we should be worried about animals too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

*Iran's coronavirus deaths rise to 1,556, infections exceed 20,000: health ministry*
*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ns-exceed-20000-health-ministry-idUSKBN2180BU*


----------



## CrazyZ

raptor22 said:


> Anyone know why Japan with no quarantine has stopped the virus by Italy fails? why Germany has low death & recovery to gather?
> And now we should be worried about animals too?


Mass testing and quarantining of the any infected combined with social distancing with face covers and a lot of hand sanitizing/washing. Worked in S. Korea as well. Both Japan and S. Korea have citizens that obey the governments orders. If the government says stay home and wash your hands....they will obediently do what their told....no need for a lock down.

Italy is not like that. Nor is the USA. In NY people have been told for a week to stay home, use precautions and avoid mass gatherings.....many bars and restaurant were full anyway. Many people are skeptical of authority or just don't care unless its a crisis that effects them directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Nearly 8,000 Positive Cases Recover*
*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – At least 7,900 coronavirus patients have recovered from the disease in Iran as of Sunday, the Health Ministry announced, saying the total number of COVID-19 positive cases has exceeded 21,600.*




Health Ministry Spokesman Kianoosh Jahanpoor announced at a daily press conference on March 22 that 129 people have died of COVID-19 in the country over the past 24 hours, bringing the death toll to 1,685.

The number of people tested positive for the coronavirus in Iran has also hit 21,638 after detection of 1,028 new cases over the past 24 hours, he added.

Jahanpoor said a total of 7,913 patients have been discharged from the hospital after recovering from the disease.

The highest number of the new patients has been identified in the province of Tehran with 249 cases, followed by Isfahan with 87 ones, he added.

The novel coronavirus has infected more than 300,000 people and killed at least 12,944 worldwide.

https://tn.ai/2228415

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

beijingwalker said:


> This is a highly contagious virus, two deaths clearly show that there are already a large number of people infected in Iran.


Unfortunately we ignored the experienced remarks of China friends.
This thread was started long after the out break in Iran, if Pakistani leadership was any serious they would have acted a month ago.


----------



## SubWater

raptor22 said:


> Anyone know why Japan with no quarantine has stopped the virus by Italy fails? why Germany has low death & recovery to gather?
> And now we should be worried about animals too?


The virus is optimized to be more aggressive on specific genes, Sadly Iranians and Italians have more similar genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_SubWater wrote on Yesterday at 9:07 PM :

The virus is optimized to be more aggressive on specific genes, Sadly Iranians and Italians have more similar genes.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real...outbreak-in-iran.653930/page-34#post-12166924​_
As already refuted, this corona*vrus'* has not demonstrated specific racial targeting. Any attacker would simply have developed the vaccine along the pathogens, prior to the onslaught, and as a standard practice, such as with the already weaponized marburg, brucellosis, tularemia, smallpox, glanders, melioidosis. Ebola, Mapucho, Bolivian hemorragic fever, etc. All disclosed in the 1999 book Biohazard (1999) by former Soviet biological warfare researcher Ken Alibek that exposed the former Soviet Union's extensive covert biological weapons program.

Educate yourself, history don't lied, only fork tongue Bolton-Pompeo-Trump' administration white washing history with its Vikings masters.

Higher casualties rate are only caused by the incompetence of the leaderships and indiscipline of the collective people. As of today, Romans still run public transport service, go outside to train and socialize. They can only blame themselves for running this Darwin Award marathon! Same for the Franks.

This COVID-19 false flag was not an accident but planned years in advance and even disclosed to the public of all ages: from _The Simpsons_ animated television series for the younger, to the 1981 book _The Eyes of Darkness_ by American author Dean Koontz in 1981, with a virus called _Wuhan-400_, for the more educated adults, and even in a general public 2011 movie _Contagion_!

_*A Bio-Horror Movie for a Post-9/11 World*

September 16, 2011

by Kim Nicolini

As a general rule, I love a bio-horror movie, the kind when a killer infectious disease comes on like a storm and levels almost the entire human race. Usually the deadly epidemic is a result of some insidious government-meets-big-pharma conspiracy. There are big bad guys sitting in the Pentagon and big bad guys sitting in board rooms. The Pentagon guys and the board room guys conspire together to unleash their politically corrupt plague upon the unsuspecting masses.

The bio-horror genre provides the ultimate in cinematic paranoia. Human beings are under attack by an invisible threat – disease. You can’t even see the monster, but it’s a real killer. The insidious microorganisms which are created and deployed by aforementioned corporate and government bad guys are set free and next thing you know practically the whole world is dead. In the end, it is always clear that the bad guys (e.g. government and corporate powers) are the real disease.

At the center of all of this there is usually one desperate (and massively fucked over) character who unveils the secret conspiracy and tries to expose the corruption amidst a world populated by piles of corpses and spooky empty buildings. In other words, the bio-horror movie is traditionally a very overt political allegory, and one that has been popular during times of economic instability and political unrest.

I went to Steven Soderbergh’s new film Contagion expecting all of these generic elements to be delivered. After all, isn’t the time perfectly ripe for a bio-horror movie? Wars, political and economic corruption, paranoia, and mass global environmental and economic devastation are the order of the day. What better way to depict the political-economic horror of the 21st century than a movie about a killer disease?

I sat down at my seat in the theater and was prepared for the bleak and conspiratorial destruction of the human race. Instead, what I got was a cool, sprawling movie that left me feeling empty and removed. I walked out of the theater afterwards and thought, “What happened to the paranoia? Where are the piles of dead bodies? And where the hell is the bad guy?”

Minimally, there should be at least one corporate bad guy or one government bad guy, but Soderbergh’s film has neither. Because of all the ways in which he breaks with the conventions of the genre, at first I thought the movie wasn’t delivering the goods. But after I started thinking about it, I realized that Contagion is a film of the time specifically because it doesn’t play by the rules.

Contagion takes the invisible nature of bio-horror to the next level. Lacking a center, the movie delivers its story mostly through data and numbers, resists localization and identification by killing off one of its main characters at the beginning, and sprawls all over the world. Contagion’s rapid fire cuts between multiple characters, its cool mediated delivery of the impact of the disease via data, and its storyline that moves rapidly back and forth between the United States and China, while affecting the entire world, mirror the current state of the economy under global capitalism much more than a movie with a fixed center.

In a world where global capitalism and industrialization are the disease and the entire political economy of the world is infected, there is no center. The disease is delivered by the insidious forces of global trade, and those forces move as rapidly as the deadly numbers that multiply in this film.

The movie opens with a black screen and the sound of a cough and then cuts to a close-up of Gwyneth Paltrow sitting in the airport not looking too glamorous. A sickly sheen to her skin, circles under her eyes and a red runny nose, she is not the picture of Hollywood beauty. It gets worse. Soon we discover that Ms. Paltrow’s character Beth Emhoff is not just sick, but that 1) she’s an adulteress who’s been having sex with her boyfriend in a hotel (and giving him her disease); 2) she’s bringing the disease home to infect her family (and the world); 3) she’s been in China breaking ground for a new factory for the mining and manufacturing conglomerate she works for (spreading the disease of global capitalism); and 4) she’s going to end up getting even uglier as she lies on the floor of her home in convulsions and foaming at the mouth.

Within fifteen minutes of the film’s opening, one of its central stars ends up dead and on the autopsy table. In the most gruesome scene in the movie, Gywneth Paltrow’s skull is sliced open with a saw, and her scalp is lifted and flapped over her face. She has been uglified and killed, and her identity has been obliterated by her inverted flesh. That is the extent of the gruesome in the movie, but it is a gruesome that leads directly to the rest of the film which breaks with generic convention (turning the genre inside-out just like Paltrow’s face) and takes an almost clinical, detached look at the outcome of the epidemic to which Beth’s actions lead. There are a couple of scenes with foaming mouths and dead faces, but other than that, the gruesome stops with Beth’s scalp.

Not only does Beth (Paltrow) die in the first fifteen minutes, but she also kills her son with her infection and leaves her husband Mitch (Matt Damon) a widow. Mitch is left to fend for himself and his daughter in the contagious world of the disease Beth left behind. Mitch would be the most likely character to play the role described above – the whistle blower out to unveil the conspiracy behind his wife’s death. But instead, Matt Daemon’s Mitch is about as affectless as the myriad of glass surfaces that his face is reflected in throughout the movie. He doesn’t cry. He doesn’t get angry. He shows no emotion. Rather than being out in the world fighting the bad guys, he insulates himself and his daughter Jory from the world by keeping them locked in their house (a kind of Night of the Living Dead scenario without the drama of invading zombies or exploding gas pumps). In fact, Contagion is much like a zombie movie without zombies.

You’d think that the battle of a father and daughter for survival in a world being rapidly attacked by an infectious disease could provide a vehicle for emotional delivery, but Jory is as blank as her father. Anna Jacoby-Heron’s white and wide-eyed face is as animated as the text on her iPhone via which the majority of her dialog is delivered. Jory and Mitch work their way through the movie as if they are performing the simple task of survival without emotional excess or drama, almost as if they are the zombies fighting off the non-zombies outside.

In the one scene when Mitch does show emotion and cry, the film’s attention is focused more on the photos in Beth’s digital camera than it is on Mitch’s grief. He finds her camera and flips through the photos of her last days. The digital images of Beth’s activities seem to possess more life than more than the tears of her husband. Also, the photos give us some clues – and life – to the narrative movie (the origin of the disease) whereas Mitch just gives us his matter-of-fact response.

Not only does Mitch’s lack of emotion resist allowing us to identify with him, but the movie’s frenetic pace moves so rapidly between characters and locations that it refuses to allow our sympathies to rest with Mitch for any duration. But we’re not supposed to feel for Mitch or feel for any single character. We’re supposed to think about their situation and respond with rational thought rather than irrational emotion.

Contagion is ultimately a movie that’s about destabilizing the genre and taking the inflated emotionalism out of a culture that spreads paranoia. Sure, there is an infectious disease killing people, but what we witness in the movie is people dealing with the work of disease management more than some hyper-paranoid inflated vision of the “terror.” This is not a movie about emotion and identification, but a movie about quietly resisting emotionalism and showing how things “are” in an imagined narrative based on real data.

In a way, once the disease hits, Contagion becomes a work narrative and is about people performing the job of disease management. Even though he’s unemployed and immune, surviving the disease becomes Mitch’s job, and that’s exactly how he approaches it, as if he is repairing a car or tackling a problem of statistics. He takes the gun from his dead neighbor’s house because it’s useful. He carries around hand sanitizer for Jory because it’s a tool for survival. Everything he does is for a purpose.

No, there are no big evil government guys in the movie, but there are bureaucrats doing their job because it is their job to do. Dr. Cheever (Laurence Fishburne) does his job working for Center for Disease Control (CDC) without hyperbole or dishonest intent. Even when he leaks information to his fiancé so she has a better chance for survival, it’s done without corruption but because it’s the rational thing to do – try to save your loved ones. Dr. Erin Mears (Kate Winslet) does her job as a First Responder working for Cheever in disease management up to the moment when she contracts the disease herself and dies. Then you have the government employed Dr. Hextall (in a fantastic performance by Jennifer Ehle) doing her job of systematically developing a vaccine with the help of the academic researcher Dr. Sussman (Elliott Gould).

In the meanwhile, over in China there’s Dr. Orantes of the World Health Organization trying to figure out the disease (until she is kidnapped by the Chinese), and even the Chinese people who kidnap her are doing their job of trying to get the vaccine to save the survivors in their village. There’s no great drama in the kidnapping. It happens with systematic order and quiet logic. None of these workers are villainized. Even the military representation – Admiral Haggerty – is just a guy doing his job and looking forward to his work day coming to an end.

In between all these main characters, there are other layers of labor revealed in the film. The janitor who works in Cheever’s building is shown with equal representation and respect to Cheever. He’s no different than any of the doctors despite the economic difference. As the narrative unfolds, references to labor make quiet appearances. The morticians’ union, the nurses’ union, and the teamsters are all mentioned as somehow resisting the disease. The morticians won’t accept dead bodies; nurses won’t admit the sick, and teamsters stop distribution all because they don’t want to be put at risk of infection. That’s the rational thing to do, but allegorically the infection of global capitalism is highly fatal to labor unions, so it’s no wonder that they would resist its spread. There is rationale and self-preservation behind this resistance, and the movie makes that clear.

While all these people are doing their jobs and the movie is cutting back and forth between their efforts, the blogger Alan Krumwiede (Jude Law with a crooked tooth) becomes the voice of paranoia. On his blog, he claims that the government and big pharma are plotting a big conspiracy. He stokes the fires of paranoia by pointing the finger and inflating the truth behind the disease. Krumwiede is the voice of anti-government in Contagion. But rather than being the guy from the old bio-horror movies who reveals that the government is a fraud, the film shows that Krumwiede himself is the fraud. His anti-science, anti-government stance is the voice of paranoia created to profit from paranoia. In other words, despite the fact that he looks like a progressive muckraker, Krumwiede might as well be the voice of the Tea Party, the voice of paranoid dissent that he deploys for his own self-interest. While the government workers are trying to manage the disease and vaccinate people, Krumwiede makes four million dollars selling bogus new age medicine.

Krumwiede’s Crusader for Truth is a liar, and this becomes another inversion of the genre. But again, the old generic model doesn’t work for today’s culture. This is a 21stcentury bio-horror movie, and in this day it is the Michelle Bachmanns and Rick Perry of the world that are a threat, not the regular working stiffs employed in the public sector. Those civil servants are losing their jobs to the plague of free trade while the Tea Party stands up and spouts its paranoid anti-science, anti-government and deregulation propaganda.

While this makes Contagion sound like a pro-government movie, it’s really more of a pro-worker movie. The characters are not high level big wigs from the Federal Triangle or the Pentagon. They’re just people doing their jobs, the kind of jobs, working for the State, that provide good employment with good benefits (an endangered species in the global economy). These are the people who are employed by the programs attacked by the Right Wing, the people who will lose their jobs if the Tea Party gets its way.

What does this all have to do with the disease in the film? Soderbergh does an amazing job of having the disease work on two different levels. On one hand, he presents it with clear scientific logic and rationale, and the movie functions as a kind of anti-paranoia pro-science movie. On the other, Soderbergh very quietly weaves details into the narrative so the disease can also be read allegorically as the infectious disease of global capital.

As I mentioned earlier, there are very few people we see foaming at the mouth and no scenes of mass carnage. For a movie that moves as rapidly as Contagion, the film is exceptionally restrained in its delivery. Rather than focusing on the people infected by the disease, the movie traces the spread of the epidemic through information, media, numbers and objects. The transmission of the contagion is first witnessed in a credit card transaction (also to be read allegorically) and then follows the spread of the disease through a series of objects – drinking glasses, cell phones, and hand rails. It is small moments that deliver the presence of the disease rather than big bombastic moments of terror.

In one scene a small red spot under Beth’s nose reveals that she is infected. In another, when Dr. Mears coughs out the contagion in a hotel bathroom, the camera subtly focuses on dirty fingerprints on a light switch, an image which is much more effective than actually witnessing a writhing body on the ground. We all touch light switches, and they certainly are full of germs. An empty gym shows the impact more than rabid zombies roaming the streets. When FEMA takes over an arena to house the infected, the image of the vast empty building shows the magnitude of the epidemic more than a rioting mob. Even when the sick are seen occupying the arena, they are mostly hidden behind biosafety tents. The one scene with a mass grave is presented with such clinical detachment that the workers handling the bodies could be sanitary workers cleaning up garbage in tidy bags.

As the disease spreads, we are shown its exponential impact through data and numbers. The movie is driven by an electro-techno original soundtrack by Cliff Martinez, but the music’s acceleration operates in perfect syncopation with the numbers that trace the disease’s progression. The spread of the disease is quantified through data and its acceleration tracked in numbers. Whether it’s Dr. Mears explaining the R-0 rate of the transmission, Dr. Sussman showing how the virus binds to genes, or Dr. Hextall explaining probability for survival, the scientific and mathematic rationale behind the movie is notably accurate. Remember, these are people doing their jobs, and their job is to present accurate information. More than anything, the logical rationale of the disease’s progress rather than manufactured paranoia is what pushes the movie through its urgent pace.

All of this distancing works to de-paranoid the epidemic at a time in history when the “disease of the week” (SARS, H1N1, West Nile, etc.) has become a new reason to spread paranoia. If we’re not fighting human terrorists, then we’re fighting biological ones. This is not to say that there isn’t any reason to be paranoid. Looking below the cool surface of the film, the disease that is a threat isn’t the literal virus, but the allegorical one. Viruses aren’t the only things that can be quantified in numbers. Numbers are also what drive the global economy, and the mechanisms of global capital are what both literally and allegorically cause the epidemic in the movie.

Globalization is brilliantly written into the film via the company that Beth works for, AIMM (Aldersson International Mining and Manufacturing). Beth is in China because AIMM is breaking ground for a new factory outside the Guangdong Province. The Guangdong province is home of a huge number of factories where American manufacturers have outsourced labor to produce goods. In the movie, AIMM is located in Minnesota and serves as a barely masked proxy for 3M (Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing) whose company byline is “Innovative Technology for a Changing World.” Sure, a “changing” world in which a conglomerate like 3M closes many of its manufacturing plants in the U.S. and opens factories all over the planet that exploit labor to line its shareholders’ pockets with profits. (On a side note, in the film AIMM also appears to be located in Michelle Bachmann’s Congressional district.)

At the end of the film, after the disease management workers have done their job, we are presented with an explanation for how this contagion began. The whole chain of events is inaugurated by the destruction of forest land to build a factory in Guangdong, with AIMM’s corporate logo prominently featured on the construction equipment. The ensuing loss of wild habitat displaces a bat, which takes shelter in a barn used for raising pigs. When the presumably ill bat falls to the ground, it comes in contact with a pig. Now the combination of bat and pig genes that makes this virus unique has been achieved.

From there, the only question is how the contagion gets spread to human beings. We see the pig being conveyed from the farm to a restaurant, then onto the apron of its chef. This is where Beth comes in contact with it. As the shots left on her camera reveal, she goes to this restaurant to experience “exotic” Chinese cuisine – we see her eating an unusual dish – and then posed for a photograph with the chef. As the title superimposed on the screen informs us, this encounter represents Day One of the contagion.

So Beth has blood on her hands: literally from the infected pig blood, but also allegorically as part of AIMM’s efforts to build more overseas factories. As the film quietly shows, it’s not just bats that are displaced by the practices of global capitalism. It’s also the people who lose their jobs as a consequence of the search for greater profits. Global capitalism is both an environmental and economic disease. It is the contagion that has caused the current global economic crisis.

In the end, Contagion does have the political ramifications of other bio-horror movies, but they are very much subverted by the rational surface of the film and the distancing of its cinematic devices. I should add that Soderbergh’s impeccable cinematography allows us to see the economic world of the film through his beautifully framed shots of the interiors of buildings and the people who occupy them. Frequently, the people are subordinated to the space they occupy, and the space becomes a stand-in for the acts that are performed in them. The movie is clinically cool looking, and that certainly adds to the emotional distancing of its content.

While at first this emotional distancing threw me for a loop, I now realize that we live in a time when a less alarmist approach to the world is in order. At the end of Contagion, the disease is not the end of the world. In fact, they find a vaccine pretty quickly. Only a few million people die. (I note that the only a few million phrasing is a result of how the film rationally delivers this data.) People do the best they can. Some live. Some die. Life goes on.

Even the looting scenes in the movie are numbed down and shown as something that just happens at times like this. Krumwiede’s theories prove to be a bunch of poppy-cock. He accuses the government of setting up a hierarchy of who will receive the vaccine, but there is no big conspiracy. The vaccine is distributed by a lottery based on numbers and statistics, just like most everything else in this movie. Eventually everyone will get the cure. References to the Spanish influenza and Polio further remove paranoia from the film by reminding us that diseases come and diseases go. Life goes on.

Contagion is a bio-horror movie for post 9-11. It is a movie for thinking rather than reacting, and the more I reflect on it, the more I realize how ingeniously Soderbergh integrate so many ideas into one aesthetically cool and theoretically complex movie. Contagion resists paranoia and subverts genre conventions to de-paranoid a paranoid culture. Paranoia has become a virus in this country, and Contagion is a kind of cinematic vaccine. When the Pentagon attempts to attribute the epidemic to terrorist activity, science refutes these paranoid charges. Dr. Cheever responds, “There is no need to weaponize the virus. The animals will do it themselves.” Of course, they’ll do it themselves, as they are forced out of their natural habitat (just like workers are forced out of their habitat) by the mechanisms of global capitalism.

The movie progresses by counting the days of the epidemic. It starts at Day 2 then works its way through the film as the epidemic spreads. In the end, the movie returns to Day 1. A dark quiet jungle fills the frame. We see the bat hanging from a bunch of bananas. And then the tractor with the AIMM logo on the side enters the scene. This is the origin of the disease, the site of a new factory. It’s global capitalism, not terrorists, that is infecting the world.

So in the end, Contagion is true to its generic form. The political and economic allegory is there. It’s just very quiet, like the forces of capitalism are quiet. Still, for all Soderbergh’s cool distancing in the film, I have to admit that when I stepped into the parking lot of the theater and heard someone cough, I winced. Then I looked around me and saw a giant Home Depot and thought of the habitat that was plowed down to build it. Perhaps I am infected after all. Perhaps we all are.

https://www.counterpunch.org/2011/09/16/a-bio-horror-movie-for-a-post-911-world/ ​_
*Timeline of the major vicennial false flags under the Pax Americana*

• 1950: under the cover of the *Korean War false flag*, start by the U.S. junta of the deployment of the first generation worldwide coverage 20'000 orbital psychotronic satellites network.

• 1970: *Détente false flag* allowing probably with the spared military fundings the upgrade to the second generation 40'000 orbital psychotronic satellites network.

• 1991: *end of the Cold War false flag*, with the pretended 'defeat' of the Soviet Union boogeyman needed to lay ground to the deployment of close proximity ground layers of second-generation (2G) digital cellular technology for eavesdropping, not only in the industrialized western hemisphere but finally also in the former socialists puppet states (PRC, USSR, Eastern Europe, South East Asia).

• 2001: *9/11 false flag*, with end of the U.S. 'democratic' system, needed to implement the dystopian close proximity ground layers of the third generation (3G) digital cellular technology for eavesdropping, all CCTV facial-gait-skeletal reconnaissance network, biometric tracking.

• 2020: *COVID-19 outbreak false flag*, needed to implement the dystopian close proximity ground layers of the fifth generation (5G) digital cellular technology for eavesdropping, start of global quadcopter drone surveillance network, deployment of 60'000 orbital electronic eavesdropping satellites network, global worldwide social credit system.

_Galactic Penguin SST wrote on Friday at 7:05 AM :

This time, one might have a clue at what is going on, by watching in the sky: no less than 60'000 new spying devices being sent waves after waves into space at the time of this writing. Even more totalitarian than before.

And all these phased array antennas turned downward are intended to track all electronic signals from the earthlings in a never seen before scale. Beamforming and beam steering will become your worse nightmare ever! Not only you'll be tracked wherever you go but also hacked.

With every passing days, even TV news anchors and reporters are more and more showing signs of lisp, a speech impediment in which a person misarticulates sibilants ([s], [z], [ts], [dz]), ([ʃ], [ʒ], [tʃ], [dʒ]). These misarticulations often result in unclear speech. This being the result of a heavy psychotronic erosion of the dental enamel.

And this is only the start of this new round of terror.

Therefore one might conclude that *Skynet the sentient AI Matrix* that is used to rule the world will repeat this false flag operations every two decades.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real...outbreak-in-iran.653930/page-33#post-12160561​_
And here the true terror spreading like a plague, such as tv reporters showing heavy signs of lisping:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp4lKlb4_o4
▲ 3. BFMTV reporter Charlotte Onfroy speaking with sign of lisping. Mar 21, 2020

Yellow decaying and discalced teeth sparing no one, and not Ministers, such as French Nicolas Hulot, who was appointed Minister for the Ecological and Solidary Transition in the first Philippe government.

Listen to his heavy lisping speech!

*Video*

https://www.bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/v...e-sorte-d-ultimatum-de-la-nature-1232518.html







Please read and research yourself. All these history & comments have been blocked by the U.S. Dystopian Junta's Internet Brigade army.

Google and find all my other related posts covering history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

SubWater said:


> The virus is optimized to be more aggressive on specific genes, Sadly Iranians and Italians have more similar genes.


Death:
Italy 9%
Iran 7%
Spain 6%
China 4%
France 4%
Uk 4%
The usa 1%
Germany 0.3%
Recovery:
China 89%
Iran 36%
France 13%
Italy 11%
Spain 8%
The usa 0.5%
Uk 2%
Germany 1%

It's soon to judge & it depends on many thing for example:
*NIH director: 70K coronavirus cases could be confirmed in US by end of next week*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Sineva

https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/new...sing-of-sanctions-on-iran-others-facing-virus

*UN Urges Easing of Sanctions on Iran, Others Facing Virus*

The UN rights chief called Tuesday for any sanctions imposed on countries like Iran facing the new coronavirus pandemic to be "urgently reevaluated" to avoid pushing strained medical systems into collapse.

"At this crucial time, both for global public health reasons, and to support the rights and lives of millions of people in these countries, sectoral sanctions should be eased or suspended," Michelle Bachelet said in a statement.

"In a context of global pandemic, impeding medical efforts in one country heightens the risk for all of us," she said.

Bachelet insisted "humanitarian exemptions to sanctions measures should be given broad and practical effect, with prompt, flexible authorization for essential medical equipment and supplies."

Her comments came as the number of cases of COVID-19 approached 400,000 worldwide, including nearly 17,000 deaths, according to an Agence France-Presse tally using official sources.

Bachelet pointed in particular to the case of Iran – one of the hardest-hit countries in the pandemic with nearly 2,000 deaths.

Even before the pandemic, she pointed out that human rights reports had repeatedly emphasized the impact of sectorial sanctions on access to essential medicines and medical equipment in the country, including respirators and protective gear for health care workers.

Bachelet's office stressed that more than 50 Iranian medics had died since the first COVID-19 case was detected in the country 5 weeks ago.

She warned that Iran's epidemic was also spreading to neighboring Afghanistan and Pakistan, putting a strain on their fragile health systems as well.

The statement also cautioned that sanctions could impede medical efforts in Cuba, North Korea, Venezuela and Zimbabwe during the pandemic.

"The majority of these states have frail or weak health systems," Bachelet warned.

"Progress in upholding human rights is essential to improve those systems – but obstacles to the import of vital medical supplies, including over-compliance with sanctions by banks, will create long-lasting harm to vulnerable communities," she said.

The UN rights chief stressed that "the populations in these countries are in no way responsible for the policies being targeted by sanctions, and to varying degrees have already been living in a precarious situation for prolonged periods."

Bachelet stressed the importance of protecting health workers: "Medical professionals should never be punished by the authorities for pointing out deficiencies in the response to the crisis."

She urged world leaders to come together.

“No country can effectively combat this epidemic on its own," she said. "We need to act with solidarity, cooperation and care."


----------



## GWXP

26 March.....USA has the most active cases and it seems like US will soon overtake Italy in terms of total cases.

France will probably overtake Iran in terms of total cases


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Any update on treatments and vaccine?


----------



## raptor22

SubWater said:


> The virus is optimized to be more aggressive on specific genes, Sadly Iranians and Italians have more similar genes.






.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

raptor22 said:


> Death:
> Italy 9%
> Iran 7%
> Spain 6%
> China 4%
> France 4%
> Uk 4%
> The usa 1%
> Germany 0.3%
> Recovery:
> China 89%
> Iran 36%
> France 13%
> Italy 11%
> Spain 8%
> The usa 0.5%
> Uk 2%
> Germany 1%
> 
> It's soon to judge & it depends on many thing for example:
> *NIH director: 70K coronavirus cases could be confirmed in US by end of next week*


Latest figures plz


----------



## skyshadow

*2 hour corona detection kits were manufactured in Iran.*

*Researchers at one of the knowledge-based companies were able to mass-produce covid-19 diagnostic kits with the permission of the Ministry of Health's General Office of Medical Equipment, which said they would be able to diagnose the disease within 2 hours.


http://khabarfarsi.com/u/83928872*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GWXP

27 march...US has the largest number of both total and active cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran battle against virus:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

What happened to the tens of millions that were supposed to get this in Iran?

More propaganda by the MSM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Latest figures plz










TheImmortal said:


> What happened to the tens of millions that were supposed to get this in Iran?
> 
> More propaganda by the MSM?


who is MSM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

28th of March.....US has the most....France has overtaken Iran


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GWXP said:


> 28th of March.....US has the most....France has overtaken Iran
> View attachment 618168


Looks like Iran is stablizing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

GWXP said:


> 28th of March.....US has the most....France has overtaken Iran
> View attachment 618168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

*Coronavirus: Why Germany has such a low COVID-19 death rate *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Interesting data visualization and a final answer to anyone who falsely claims Iran's data is not reliable, Covid-19 growth pattern in Iran matches any other country:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran designed and manufactured coronavirus molecular detection kits*

*he said: "We now have request to export this kit to two European countries."

He pointed to the high accuracy of the diagnostic kit and added: "With regard to the quality control results, the sensitivity of this test is 100% and its accuracy is at a high level of 200 copies per milliliter.

he said company has already received the order of 20 countries for the import of the kits, the quality of which has been validated by the ministry of health and competent bodies in Iran.

https://www.modares.ac.ir/news/news-list/news-content?newsview=12847*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*
hoooooooooooooooooly 


Iranian Scientist Says Has Developed Coronavirus Drug

*
He said the medicine can be used to *treat coronavirus patients* in three phases in a *period of 3 to 6 days*.

*“The important point in the development of the coronavirus medicine is that clinical tests are still being conducted on it, and we hope we will achieve better results in the coming days,” he noted.

“Final and complementary research work is underway for final approval of the drug,” the scientist added.

*






https://ifpnews.com/iran-scientist-developed-coronavirus-drug

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

30 March ...update....Spain will probably surpass China in the near future


----------



## Aramagedon

*Over 58 Million Iranians Screened for COVID-19 Symptoms*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – More than 58 million people have been screened for the new coronavirus symptoms as part of nation-wide efforts aimed at containing the spread of COVID-19 across Iran, Chief of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Major General Mohammad Hossein Baqeri said.*





Over 58 million people have so far beenscreened by Iranian specialists and under the supervision of the country’s headquarters tasked with battling the coronavirus, Major General Baqeri said during a meeting on Sunday.

He expressed hope that the entire Iranian nation will be screened in the coming days.

Noting that the Armed Forces have made all the necessary arrangements to stem the outbreak, the top general said more than 4,000 beds have been prepared across the country for patients if the need arises. 

Iran’s Health Ministry said on Saturday that 35,408 individuals have been confirmed to be infected with the disease across the country, 2,517 of whom have lost their lives. As many as 11,679 individuals have also recovered from the virus.

In an edict to Major General Baqeri earlier this month, Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei emphasized the need for the establishment of a “health and treatment base” to prevent further spread of the ongoing epidemic in the country.

“While commending the services that the Armed Forces have so far provided to the dear people (of Iran), and while emphasizing the need for those services to further expand and continue, it is necessary that these services be organized in the form of a health and treatment base,” the Leader wrote in his edict.

“In addition to establishing such treatment facilities as field hospitals and infirmaries, and so forth, you must focus on prevention of further spread of this disease through necessary means as well,” Ayatollah Khamenei added.

The coronavirus outbreak that originated in Wuhan, China, has infected over 672,000 people around the world. The global death toll from the pandemic is now more than 31,000.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...llion-iranians-screened-for-covid-19-symptoms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*Delivered to the Swiss Embassy. Iranian made Corona virus detection kits donated to the American people*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Arminkh

skyshadow said:


> *Delivered to the Swiss Embassy. Iranian made Corona virus detection kits donated to the American people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the real quantity??!! Or did they donate a meaningful amount?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Arminkh said:


> Is this the real quantity??!! Or did they donate a meaningful amount?



Does it matter? Its the thought that counts. Should return the favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Oldman1 said:


> Does it matter? Its the thought that counts. Should return the favor.


Maybe these are just samples of the whole batch.


----------



## skyshadow

Arminkh said:


> Is this the real quantity??!! Or did they donate a meaningful amount?


meaningful amount


----------



## raptor22

If it's true then we could produce something around 300k kits every week:







Oldman1 said:


> Does it matter? Its the thought that counts. Should return the favor.


As far as I know around 10000 corona-virus diagnostic test kits besides devices for disinfection of people etc etc have been sent to the US interests section in Swiss embassy in Tehran hoping it could help the American people in hours of need but as it seems Swiss embassy has refused to receive these aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> If it's true then we could produce something around 300k kits every week:
> View attachment 619727
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know around 10000 corona-virus diagnostic test kits besides devices for disinfection of people etc etc have been sent to the US interests section in Swiss embassy in Tehran hoping it could help the American people in hours of need but as it seems Swiss embassy has refused to receive these aids.



well , probably USA ordered them to not accept any ... we should give these test kits to Iraq , Afghanistan and Pakistan instead of wasting them on Americans ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> well , probably USA ordered them to not accept any ... we should give these test kits to Iraq , Afghanistan and Pakistan instead of wasting them on Americans ...


Well we didn't accept neither.


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> well , probably USA ordered them to not accept any ... we should give these test kits to Iraq , Afghanistan and Pakistan instead of wasting them on Americans ...


well to be honest in countries around us the one that need helps the most is Afghanistan ,their health system is nothing but a disaster . they neither have the facilities nor expertise nor equipment to fight such epidemic

this move was just jabbing at USA politician , they wanted to tell them if you want help you help not going to media. but let be honest , USA problem is not equipment its mismanagement . as long as they don't fix their act no matter how much help they sent there it won't be enough



raptor22 said:


> If it's true then we could produce something around 300k kits every week:
> View attachment 619727
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know around 10000 corona-virus diagnostic test kits besides devices for disinfection of people etc etc have been sent to the US interests section in Swiss embassy in Tehran hoping it could help the American people in hours of need but as it seems Swiss embassy has refused to receive these aids.


10000 test kit is enough for 100000 people, we probably can produce 300000 test kit per week but that's a lot more than our needs and then we must find buyer for them somewhere or donate them to someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> well to be honest in countries around us the one that need helps the most is Afghanistan ,their health system is nothing but a disaster . they neither have the facilities nor expertise nor equipment to fight such epidemic
> 
> this move was just jabbing at USA politician , they wanted to tell them if you want help you help not going to media. but let be honest , USA problem is not equipment its mismanagement . as long as they don't fix their act no matter how much help they sent there it won't be enough
> 
> 
> 10000 test kit is enough for 100000 people, we probably can produce 300000 test kit per week but that's a lot more than our needs and then we must find buyer for them somewhere or donate them to someone.


Isn't a kit per person? as you say each kit could be enough for 10 persons?
I think we should produce enough kit to test every suspected person and put them under quarantine .. as number of test increase we could find more cases and circle them ...
Beside probably the virus would comeback again next winter and till a valid vaccine is not produced we should keep an eye on it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

*Iran President , accept the proposal of Semnan provice governener and ordered that all Afghani illigal migrates should be treat for free for Corona virus ... *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

raptor22 said:


> Isn't a kit per person? as you say each kit could be enough for 10 persons?
> I think we should produce enough kit to test every suspected person and put them under quarantine .. as number of test increase we could find more cases and circle them ...
> Beside probably the virus would comeback again next winter and till a valid vaccine is not produced we should keep an eye on it ..


I saw a proposal by an Indian Doctor in the US that made a lots of sense...He said first flatten the infection curve and when that is done (I think Iran is close to this point) ..do a mass testing of every one...identify the infected and isolate them (enforceable self isolation) and then the rest of the people can come out and live normal....I thought that is a good end plan for this..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

raptor22 said:


> If it's true then we could produce something around 300k kits every week:
> View attachment 619727
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know around 10000 corona-virus diagnostic test kits besides devices for disinfection of people etc etc have been sent to the US interests section in Swiss embassy in Tehran hoping it could help the American people in hours of need but as it seems Swiss embassy has refused to receive these aids.



Probably have to have approval before accepting such kits. With all the fake or unreliable kits going around, should understand. But thanks for the gesture. Iran could have used it on its own people instead of ours. Right now in our country people criticize Trump for sending medical equipment to China in January when it could have been for the U.S. But thats when cases were pretty low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian Students' Basij Sends Corona-Related Aid to American People*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyshadow

*that was funny ohhhhh come on


Scoop: Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu shared with his cabinet a video he claimed was evidence of Iran concealing coronavirus deaths by dropping bodies in garbage dumps. Hours later, his office realized it was actually a clip from a 2007 Hallmark mini-series*
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245457959829864448*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran Offers Its Neighbors Underutilized Coronavirus Testing Kits*

*




*


A top government scientist said Iran’s producing enough reliable coronavirus test kits to be able to help out neighboring countries.

Alireza Biglari, the head of the Pasteur Institute of Iran, said the molecular diagnostic kits have been approved by the World Health Organization and have an accuracy of 90% if used properly, state-run Islamic Republic News Agency reported.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ghbors-underutilized-coronavirus-testing-kits







*Regional countries request Iranian coronavirus diagnostic test kits*


*https://menafn.com/1099931081/Regional-countries-request-Iranian-coronavirus-diagnostic-test-kits*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> I saw a proposal by an Indian Doctor in the US that made a lots of sense...He said first flatten the infection curve and when that is done (I think Iran is close to this point) ..do a mass testing of every one...identify the infected and isolate them (enforceable self isolation) and then the rest of the people can come out and live normal....I thought that is a good end plan for this..!



I don't think that is as easy as you said but in total it's a good approach but to flatten the infection curve we do need to increase testing beside we gotta test every travelers into the country too and put them under quarantine ... the virus is gonna be out there for a while and till all countries don't take proper measure to control it we could see it rise again for example Hong Kong managed to control it but it raised again:

Hong Kong Records Its Biggest Rise in Coronavirus Cases as New Wave of Infections Crashes Into Asia​
Hong Kong recorded what is by far its biggest daily jump in coronavirus cases on Friday—the latest in a new phase of infected travelers, many of whom are returning to the city from Europe, the United States and Southeast Asia.

The city is not alone in facing the increasing threat of imported cases. Taiwan, which also saw a daily record increase in the number of new cases, reported 27 additional infections on Friday—most of which are travel-related. In Singapore, 24 out of 32 newly infected patients had a history of travel to Southeast Asia, Europe and North America.

All three places managed to fend off the first wave of the coronavirus outbreak, when it was spreading across mainland China—despite having close economic ties and a large number of travelers from the mainland.

The new wave is crashing across the region as the number of officially reported new cases in the mainland has dropped to just a handful. On Thursday, Chinese officials reported zero new domestic coronavirus infections.

In Hong Kong, 36 of the 48 COVID-19 cases reported Friday had overseas travel records, Dr. Chuang Shuk-kwan, head of the communicable disease branch of Hong Kong’s Centre for Health Protection, said during an afternoon press conference. The cases involve travel to over a dozen countries, including Singapore, the Philippines, Austria, Portugal, United Kingdom, Canada and the United States. The newly confirmed cases brings the total in Hong Kong to 256.

Among the infected is a four-year-old girl whose father is believed to have contracted the virus during a trip to London. A taxi driver who did not travel abroad recently, but takes one or two trips to and from the airport daily, has also been diagnosed with the coronavirus.​


Oldman1 said:


> Probably have to have approval before accepting such kits. With all the fake or unreliable kits going around, should understand. But thanks for the gesture. Iran could have used it on its own people instead of ours. Right now in our country people criticize Trump for sending medical equipment to China in January when it could have been for the U.S. But thats when cases were pretty low.


As Iranian poet Saadi Shirazi says:

Human beings are limbs of one body indeed;
For, they’re created of the same essence.
When one limb is afflicted with pain,
Other limbs will feel the bane.
He who has no sympathy for human suffering,
Is not worthy of being called a human being.

Iranian Kits have approval of WHO and are being used within Iran with 90% reliability .. on the other hand USA is a big industrial scientific country I pretty sure you are gonna produce enough of all these needed stuff in short time for example there are reports that Ford has produced 325k face shields in 3 days & is gonna increase its production to 1 million in 4 days ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Corona has done more damage to the U.S than Iran could ever do. Nearly 1000 dead/day. If they had such military loses, they'd withdraw within a few weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Stryker1982 said:


> Corona has done more damage to the U.S than Iran could ever do. Nearly 1000 dead/day. If they had such military loses, they'd withdraw within a few weeks



To think all a guy had to do was eat a bat to take down the American empire...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## scimitar19

TruthHurtz said:


> To think all a guy had to do was eat a bat to take down the American empire...



And West complains that Chinese nation is all about copying and pasting military technology. Who said Chinese are not creative when it comes to bringing down its enemies. Only collateral damage from this chinese bioweapon were many potentialy unwiped asses due to lack of toilet paper. Sun Tzu would turn himself in grave like a propeller if he had a chance to see what a fellow brethren has done with some boiled water, salt, maybe pepper and a nice fresh looking bat from the nearby local market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

aryobarzan said:


> I saw a proposal by an Indian Doctor in the US that made a lots of sense...He said first flatten the infection curve and when that is done (I think Iran is close to this point) ..do a mass testing of every one...identify the infected and isolate them (enforceable self isolation) and then the rest of the people can come out and live normal....I thought that is a good end plan for this..!


That is what Germany is doing


----------



## Dexon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

Doomsday situation in europe:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Rouhani the snake.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Two 90 and 93 years old women recovered in Iran:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GWXP

Stryker1982 said:


> Corona has done more damage to the U.S than Iran could ever do. Nearly 1000 dead/day. If they had such military loses, they'd withdraw within a few weeks


This only goes to show importance of biological weapons....Because of this pandemy, global economy collapses and multi-trillion dollar damage is done to the world.

Iran should work on bioweapons and use them as deterrence.....bioweapons can be more useful as deterrence than nukes.


----------



## Aramagedon

In England the uk government orders people not to go to hospitals but die in home:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

*Some 18,000 Iranians Recover from COVID-19*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
April 3, 2020 - 11:49




Iran’s Health Ministry says 17,935 patients have so far recovered from the COVID-19 and been discharged from the hospital.

Health Ministry Spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour said on Friday 2,715 new cases of coronavirus infections, including 134 new deaths, were confirmed in the country in the past 24 hours.

That brings to 53,183 the total number of infections. The death toll has also increased to 3,294.

According to Jahanpour, 4,035 patients are in severe conditions.
The Iranian official also underlined that up to now over 69 million Iranians have been screened by health centres as part of the national mobilization plan.


*Over 31m Masks Produced or Imported Since Coronavirus Outbreak in Iran*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
April 3, 2020 - 07:44




More than 31 million face masks have been produced or imported since the coronavirus first broke out in Iran.



Figures suggest that some 15.2 million three-layer and N95 masks have been produced and as many as 16.1 million have been imported since the disease began to spread.

Moreover, Rls. 1.36 trillion has been earmarked so far by major companies for the procurement of items and supplies related to the treatment of the coronavirus and containing its spread. Furthermore, some 9 million three-layer masks as well as 2.3 million N95 masks have been provided and donated to the National Coronavirus Fight Headquarters to be distributed across all provinces.

Some 6.6 million Euros in foreign currency has also been provided to import the required medical items, and arrangements have been made to raise the figure to 30 million Euros.

Among other measures adopted has been to cut customs duties on imported masks and medical outfits, impose a temporary ban on the exports of raw material and end products related to equipment needed to fight the coronavirus, and communicate a special directive to relevant production companies instructing them to work in three shifts to produce hygienic items.

In the meantime, the Ministry of Industry, Mine and Trade has put on its agenda the procurement and distribution of people’s basic and urgently needed supplies in order to stabilize the market. Around 4 million tonnes of basic goods have now arrived at the customs and will be cleared as soon as the necessary foreign currency is provided by the Central Bank.


*Three Iranian Teams Working on COVID-19 Vaccine: VP*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
April 2, 2020 - 15:32




Iran’s Vice President for Science and Technology Sorena Sattari says three domestic teams are working separately on research into a coronavirus vaccine.



In a post on his Instagram account, Sattari said the three independent groups are conducting research to produce a vaccine for COVID-19.

Hundreds of clinical tests are being carried out in Iran every day, he added, noting that the country has now reached a point that has been able to control the coronavirus epidemic.

Highlighting the efforts that the local knowledge-based companies, academic centers, researchers and start-ups have been making day and night to supply the necessary items for the fight against the contagious disease, Sattari said Iran is now manufacturing the industrial machinery for producing masks, medical ventilators, ICU equipment, computed tomography (CT) scanners, coronavirus diagnostic test kits, and disinfectants.

“Now we have to get used to this new uninvited guest. This virus has become part of the lives of people all over the world and will remain with the people of the world forever,” Sattari noted, saying even after development of a vaccine for the novel coronavirus, the lifestyle and habits of people will change under the shadow of the disease.

The Iranian vice president explained that the new pandemic would result in the creation of new businesses and in the extinction of a series of others.

“There are ample opportunities for the youth who have new ideas for the improvement of quality of lives of people in the world under the coronavirus situation,” Sattari noted.

In remarks on Sunday, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani called for all-out efforts to develop a vaccine and medication for the novel coronavirus.


*INSTEX Not Meeting Iran’s Needs in Fight against Corona: Official*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
April 2, 2020 - 14:52




An Iranian official says the EU’s financial mechanism to facilitate trade with Iran known as INSTEX is not meeting the country’s needs to confront the Coronavirus.



Mohammad Asaie, Head of Documentation Committee to Fight Corona, said this channel will not meet the needs of the country to deal with coronavirus, stressing that sanctions should be lifted sooner with the help of international organisations.

Speaking at a video press conference on Thursday, Asaie also stated since the beginning of spread of the disease in the country, safety measures have been taken in the air and land border areas.

A large number of Pakistani and Afghan pilgrims from the eastern borders wanted to enter the country, but the Islamic Republic quarantined both sides of the border and started screening the passengers, he said.

“Both Pakistanis and Afghans visiting Iran were screened at the borders. Suspicious and positive cases were quarantined and others returned to their home country. When these people entered Afghanistan and Pakistan, they were also screened for 14 days.”

Asaie also added that Iran took this opportunity to collaborate with other countries and benefit from their experiences. He said articles and research papers on this process were gathered and given to faculty members at universities.

He said that protecting human resources and promoting them scientifically has been one of the most important issues for the health ministry, as the level of healthcare protection varies in the hospitals of each country.

“There are various mortality rates in each country, and no accurate death toll has been reported in any country. We didn’t have the proper prevention equipment in the first few weeks, but now proper shifting has helped a lot in protecting the health of the medical staff.”

Regarding the Social Distancing Plan he said it has been implemented in most countries. “This may have been implemented more vigorously in a country and with delay in another country. This is part of the WHO recommendation, such guidelines may vary at different times. We organise services based on the course of the disease and the symptoms the virus shows.”

Regarding the European countries health system, the rate of infection is very high and European countries may have been shocked.

“I’m not saying our health care system is better than European countries, but we can’t compare it with Italy. It must be noted that Iran’s primary health care system is much higher than some other countries.”

The adviser to the health minister said countries such as Singapore, South Korea and Japan have made good use of the primary health care system. In France and England, the primary health care system may be different. In the UK, people are also advised to stay home.

“In areas where there is no consistent coordination between the health sector and the referral system, we will certainly face challenges.”

*ببینید | ویدئو مپینگ شهرداری تهران عکس روز گاردین شد*
گاردین با انتشار تصویر ویدئو مپینگ شب گذشته برج آزادی که به همت شهرداری تهران اجرا شد به عنوان عکس روز نوشت: «برج آزادی با انتشار عکس پرچم کشورهایی که علیه کرونا ویروس می‌جنگند، روشن شد. این یک پیام تقدیر برای متخصصان حوزه بهداشت و درمان که سعی در جلوگیری از بیماری همه‌گیر در کشورها را دارند، بود»

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

TruthHurtz said:


> To think all a guy had to do was eat





GWXP said:


> This only goes to show importance of biological weapons....Because of this pandemy, global economy collapses and multi-trillion dollar damage is done to the world.
> 
> Iran should work on bioweapons and use them as deterrence.....bioweapons can be more useful as deterrence than nukes.


As scary and immoral as it would be you do have a point..I have been thinking about that...Bioweapon issue must be considered and debated by Iran leaders..We can see how unprepared a country such as US is against such a device...that being said Iran has been threatened via nuclear bomb annihilation several times by the US...A "Samson Option" using bioweapon should be part of the Iranian arsenal (may be it is !!!).


----------



## GWXP

Spain will probably surpass Italy by tomorrow. France has surpassed China...US will probably reach 300.000 in couple of days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiarash



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran Unveils AI-Assisted Software for COVID-19 Diagnosis*



TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran on Saturday unveiled homegrown smart software that helps physicians* diagnose the novel coronavirus pneumonia (COVID-19) with the help of artificial intelligence *that is used to analyze computed tomography (CT) scans.







https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...s-ai-assisted-software-for-covid-19-diagnosis

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran’s Defense Ministry Makes Advanced COVID-19 Test Kits*



*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran’s Ministry of Defense has developed the third generation of test kits for diagnosing the novel coronavirus, an official said.*


*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...se-ministry-makes-advanced-covid-19-test-kits*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Only for Iranians:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Only for Iranians:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


that was a generic rendering of any virus not only corona virus here its polio does it look similar.




and here Rubella




and Avian Flu




MERS-cov virus





and Sars-cov-2




by the way by spreading such lies I wonder whats the difference between you and the ones who spread the nonsense of the purpose of Polio vaccine is to make men infertile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> that was a generic rendering of any virus not only corona virus here its polio does it look similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here Rubella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Avian Flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERS-cov virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Sars-cov-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way by spreading such lies I wonder whats the difference between you and the ones who spread the nonsense of the purpose of Polio vaccine is to make men infertile



You are clearly a genious... everyone else is dumb in comparison..... your cloureful pictures are very convincing.

Lets trust Bill Gates.... who has openly said that there are too many people and we should get rid of 80% of the human population.... you are so clever and everyone else is so dumb.... thank you for being so clever.

Lets also not question the fact that te side effects of the Polio vaccine have shown to be devestating... that is just crazy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

In Iran, the number of people who have contracted the coronavirus and who have died from it continues to increase. According to the Ministry of Health, 133 other people have died as a result of an infection in the past 24 hours, which means that there are now 3872 virus deaths. 2089 new infections have been registered. The virus was thus detected in a total of 62,589 people. Almost 4,000 of these are in critical health.

https://www.boerse-online.de/nachri...corona-spahn-lage-ist-weiter-ernst-1029067869


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> You are clearly a genious... everyone else is dumb in comparison..... your cloureful pictures are very convincing.
> 
> Lets trust Bill Gates.... who has openly said that there are too many people and we should get rid of 80% of the human population.... you are so clever and everyone else is so dumb.... thank you for being so clever.
> 
> Lets also not question the fact that te side effects of the Polio vaccine have shown to be devestating... that is just crazy conspiracy theory.


recount those side effect and the percentage of them occurring.
then tell us how many people will get polio if we don't vaccinate population and then we will talk about what's devastating .
o, great mr. know it all .

by the way if my colorful pictures are bad and not acceptable , why bill gates generic rendering is evidence.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Clearly you did not watch or undrestand the video.

Either way he says it clearly that vaccines are there to reduce the world population.

There is no need to argue with you on this. You either believe facts or....


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Clearly you did not watch or undrestand the video.
> 
> Either way he says it clearly that vaccines are there to reduce the world population.
> 
> There is no need to argue with you on this. You either believe facts or....


the fact is they actually increase the population , what decrease the population is family planning and birth control .
the problem with your conspiracy theorist is that you guys cant see simple statistics. suggest go and hear the complete speech. it clear matters for you



Aramagedon said:


>


as i said the book predict Russia build a virus later it change to China after they become the bad guys. there are lots and lots of such stories, they means nothing .


----------



## OldTwilight

*Iranian Official: 500,000 Citizens Could be Infected by Coronavirus*

A member of Iran’s National Coronavirus Combat Taskforce has revealed that some 500,000 people in the country have likely been infected with coronavirus, a huge discrepancy with the official tally of just over 60,000 confirmed cases. According to _The Jerusalem Post_, Hamid Souri told Iranian media that the vast majority of carriers had not been identified, raising fears that the outbreak in the Islamic Republic is much more widespread than reported. “The coronavirus curve has not flattened in any of [Iran’s] 31 provinces,” Souri reportedly said while describing the situation as “worrisome.” Iran has been one of the world’s hardest-hit countries and is considered the epicenter of the spread of the contagion in the Middle East, where over 100,000 cases have been diagnosed. Many have accused Tehran of initially ignoring the potential ramifications of the outbreak and, subsequently, not being transparent about the scope and severity. While the Iranian government has reported some 3,700 deaths from COVID-19, media outlets this week cited Western intelligence sources who claimed the toll was greater than 12,000.

https://themedialine.org/mideast-da...00-citizens-could-be-infected-by-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

121 People died today


----------



## Bokhari

OldTwilight said:


> *Iranian Official: 500,000 Citizens Could be Infected by Coronavirus*
> 
> A member of Iran’s National Coronavirus Combat Taskforce has revealed that some 500,000 people in the country have likely been infected with coronavirus, a huge discrepancy with the official tally of just over 60,000 confirmed cases. According to _The Jerusalem Post_, Hamid Souri told Iranian media that the vast majority of carriers had not been identified, raising fears that the outbreak in the Islamic Republic is much more widespread than reported. “The coronavirus curve has not flattened in any of [Iran’s] 31 provinces,” Souri reportedly said while describing the situation as “worrisome.” Iran has been one of the world’s hardest-hit countries and is considered the epicenter of the spread of the contagion in the Middle East, where over 100,000 cases have been diagnosed. Many have accused Tehran of initially ignoring the potential ramifications of the outbreak and, subsequently, not being transparent about the scope and severity. While the Iranian government has reported some 3,700 deaths from COVID-19, media outlets this week cited Western intelligence sources who claimed the toll was greater than 12,000.
> 
> https://themedialine.org/mideast-da...00-citizens-could-be-infected-by-coronavirus/


Jerusalem post is the mouthpiece of zionist media, it is shame to quote them and not trust the Islamic republic data. In Iran already Alhamdollilah things are now under control they got delayed due to late lockdown but now due large scale screening and better treatment both per day infection rate is down and also the rate of recovery is very good. Secondly the nation has learned tremendously in health and bio warfare domain.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 121 People died today





Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 121 People died today


In Iran already Alhamdollilah things are now under control they got delayed due to late lockdown but now due large scale screening and better treatment both per day infection rate is down and also the rate of recovery is very good. Secondly the nation has learned tremendously in health and bio warfare domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

117 people have died today


----------



## OldTwilight

Bokhari said:


> Jerusalem post is the mouthpiece of zionist media, it is shame to quote them and not trust the Islamic republic data. In Iran already Alhamdollilah things are now under control they got delayed due to late lockdown but now due large scale screening and better treatment both per day infection rate is down and also the rate of recovery is very good. Secondly the nation has learned tremendously in health and bio warfare domain.
> 
> 
> 
> In Iran already Alhamdollilah things are now under control they got delayed due to late lockdown but now due large scale screening and better treatment both per day infection rate is down and also the rate of recovery is very good. Secondly the nation has learned tremendously in health and bio warfare domain.



The person who was saying this is from the task force which has to fight with Coronavirus ... 
Simply and just like many more occasion, our so-called leaders are lying.


----------



## skyshadow

*breaking news: IRGC has announced they will build coronavirus vaccine in 3-5 months and its drug to permanently curing the virus soon









 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235472055950282753*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

112 People died in Iran Today and about 2000 cases were reported today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bokhari

OldTwilight said:


> The person who was saying this is from the task force which has to fight with Coronavirus ...
> Simply and just like many more occasion, our so-called leaders are lying.


If he was from task force and his quote was correct then it is just a warning and precautionary approach and most of the nations are doing this, but the way Iranian nation has mobilised from mosques to barracks to fight this disease is exemplary and not seen in any other country


----------



## Aramagedon

*President: Iran Addressing COVID-19 Better Than Europe*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said the Islamic Republic is in better conditions in dealing with the novel coronavirus outbreak compared to Europe, although Iran is struggling against the virus of sanctions at the same time.*





Addressing a Sunday session of the Coronavirus Fight National Headquarters, Rouhani reiterated his recent comments that the status of Iran in the battle with the coronavirus pandemic is better than that of Europe, saying it is because the Iranian people, Armed Forces, artists and Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB) have joined hands in this fight.

Iran and Europe are both grappling with the coronavirus, but Iranians are struggling with another virus, namely the sanctions, as well, the president added.

“You (Europeans) are faced with one virus, but we have two viruses, however, our people have resisted in such a good manner. We took each other’s hands and cooperated. This is a glory for all of us. Our conditions in the fight against the coronavirus is almost well and better in comparison with certain countries,” he underlined. 

Elsewhere in his remarks, Rouhani said the health restrictions in Iran will be held in place until eradication of COVID-19, saying religious gatherings and rituals will probably be canceled in the holy month of Ramadan, which will begin on April 25.

If the situation remains the same as today, social gatherings in Ramadan will be called off, and people could use the IRIB and social networks to perform religious rites, he added.

The president further unveiled plans for the reopening of low-risk businesses in Tehran as of April 18, saying the Health Ministry is in charge of making the necessary regulations and health protocols.

He also noted that a plan is being formulated to let high-risk businesses resume their activities in future.

Earlier this month, Rouhani unveiled a plan for smart social distancing across the country as a new phase of measures to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.

The Iranian Health Ministry announced on Saturday that around 42,000 coronavirus positive cases in the country have fully recovered from the disease.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

94 people died in Iran today with about 1500 cases reported


----------



## Aramagedon

*Some 50,000 Patients Recover in Iran*

*The number of people who have fully recovered from the coronavirus infection in Iran is about to hit 50,000, while the daily death toll from the disease was below 100 for the second day in a row, the Health Ministry’s spokesman said.*




Speaking at a press conference on Wednesday, Kianoosh Jahanpoor said COVID-19 has taken the lives of 94 patients during the past 24 hours, down from 98 a day earlier, and marking the lowest number of deaths since a month ago.

The coronavirus death toll in Iran now stands at 4,777, he said.

Jahanpoor added that 49,933 patients have recovered from coronavirus infection so far and have been discharged from the hospital.

The spokesman said the number of people tested positive for COVID-19 across the country has risen to 76,389 following the detection of 1,512 new cases since Tuesday noon.

Among the coronavirus patients undergoing treatment in the hospital at present, 3,643 ones have critical health conditions because of more severe infection, he said.

The spokesperson also noted that 299,204 coronavirus diagnostic tests have been carried out in Iran so far.

The number of people infected with COVID-19 across the world surpassed 2 million on Wednesday and the death toll exceeded 127,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Victory of the Axis of Resistance*





http://archive.vn/H5CIG/34e20c91fe20172d610a97b3eff66ea8e3a1919b.png ; https://archive.vn/H5CIG/61df87f6da39420f2ba8570fedeeca1708d897c3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200418035424/https://i.imgur.com/by2B4sh.png ; https://i.imgur.com/by2B4sh.png 
▲ 1. 18th april 2020, among the top 10 nations the most affected, 6 are from the G-7. 

Two months later, we have a clearer view now than when I started this thread on COVID-19 back on 20th February 2020.

Today 18th April 2020, among the top 10 nations the most affected, 6 are from the G-7. Iran and China have totally swapped their positions from the top to the bottom of the 10.

No more genetical targeting fallacy. And from the curve in yellow, representing the world's total confirmed cases, one can see that we are far from seeing the end of this epidemic, because the curve should first decrease its angle to the horizontal like China did.

Clearly, the Axis of Resistance is winning not only in the sanitary and medical front, but globally. 

Today, China is viewed as the *Savior of Mankind*, because it is the one who can provide the vital medical and sanitary equipments.

This is really the beginning of the demise of the century-old Pax Americana, superceded by the nascent *Pax Sinica* or China Century.

Expect the process to be completed within a decade.

It is a also a global geopolitical victory, as illustrated by the increased Chinese *cultural influence* worldwide and specially in the West!

An example is Hollywood actress Alice Eve, with an Oxford degree, and known for her role of Carol Marcus in Star Trek Into Darkness. 



> April 10, 2020 3:49 pm
> 
> Eve is meditating three times a day in quarantine, and taking a course online about China’s first empires and the rise of Buddhism.
> 
> https://www.wmagazine.com/story/belgravia-epix-alice-eve-julian-fellowes-downton-abbey/
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200418...epix-alice-eve-julian-fellowes-downton-abbey/
> http://archive.is/I1zoQ







http://archive.vn/yzbOO/61bd48ace4e04952e0d5fb36a2089663e984de06.jpg ; https://archive.vn/yzbOO/23e215fa471d2f6aaf6bfb26bfc6e51208d71420/scr.png ;
http://web.archive.org/web/20200418034946/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ESaL-lJU8AEELDf?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/aliceeveupdate/status/1235829113207705603 
▲ 2. Hollywood actress Alice Eve, not wasting time under the quarantine and meditating three times a day and taking a course online about China’s first empires and the rise of Buddhism. 

Learning the Korean language, that will replace the English language by 2030 as the official international language should be next!

Something China could never have achieved without this pandemic outbreak!


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Iran's coronavirus death toll reaches 5,710*
*Total number of cases surpasses 90,000, while 60 people die in last 24 hours*
Firdevs Bulut |26.04.2020









ANKARA 

Iran reported 60 new deaths from coronavirus, bringing the toll to 5,710, state media said on Sunday.

A total of 1,153 more people tested positive for COVID-19 in the past 24 hours, bringing the total infections to 90,481, Iran's state broadcaster reported, citing a statement by Health Ministry spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour.

Jahanpour said 69,657 people have recovered so far and were discharged from hospitals, while 3,079 patients are in critical condition.

Iran reported its first case of coronavirus on Feb. 19, in the city of Qom.

After originating in China last December, COVID-19 has spread to at least 185 countries and regions. Europe and the U.S. are currently the worst-hit regions.

The pandemic has killed over 203,300 people, with total infections exceeding 2.9 million, while more than 824,000 have recovered so far, according to figures compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## Aramagedon

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> *Iran's coronavirus death toll reaches 5,710*
> *Total number of cases surpasses 90,000, while 60 people die in last 24 hours*
> Firdevs Bulut |26.04.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANKARA
> 
> Iran reported 60 new deaths from coronavirus, bringing the toll to 5,710, state media said on Sunday.
> 
> A total of 1,153 more people tested positive for COVID-19 in the past 24 hours, bringing the total infections to 90,481, Iran's state broadcaster reported, citing a statement by Health Ministry spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour.
> 
> Jahanpour said 69,657 people have recovered so far and were discharged from hospitals, while 3,079 patients are in critical condition.
> 
> Iran reported its first case of coronavirus on Feb. 19, in the city of Qom.
> 
> After originating in China last December, COVID-19 has spread to at least 185 countries and regions. Europe and the U.S. are currently the worst-hit regions.
> 
> The pandemic has killed over 203,300 people, with total infections exceeding 2.9 million, while more than 824,000 have recovered so far, according to figures compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.


Very little compared to European countries and america.


*IRGC Aiding 3.5 Million Iranian Families amid Coronavirus Pandemic*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) has prepared aid packages for 3.5 million Iranian families affected by the outbreak of the novel coronavirus, a spokesman said.*




In a radio interview on Monday, IRGC Spokesman General Ramezan Sharif said the IRGC and the Basij forces are constantly contributing to the national campaign against COVID-19.

During the first weeks of outbreak of the coronavirus, the IRGC rushed to help the Health Ministry by providing hospitals and convalescent homes, he noted, adding that the IRGC and the Basij forces later launched countrywide programs to disinfect public places and hospitals.

Following the recent remarks by Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei about the necessity of helping the needy in the holy month of Ramadan and helping those who have been out of work due to the coronavirus outbreak, the IRGC established the “Imam Hassan (AS) Headquarters” to organize humanitarian aid programs, the spokesman added.

General Sharif said the IRGC has so far prepared livelihood aid packages to 3.5 million families.

He said the second and third stages of the nationwide scheme will be carried out later in the holy month of Ramadan.

In comments on April 14, IRGC Commander Major General Hossein Salami said although the coronavirus outbreak has shut down many businesses in Iran and created difficult conditions for people, the prudent recommendations made by Ayatollah Khamenei for “rapport exercise and the devout help movement” have been welcomed by all organizations and provided an opportunity to assist vulnerable groups and mitigate the impacts of COVID-19 on underprivileged people.

https://tn.ai/2252503

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

At the beginning of COVID-19 outbreak in Iran before lockdowns some of the fanatics were arguing that "You can't force people out of a mosque and stuff", But the cooler head clergies prevailed and the evil atheists didn't get their moment, So give the respect when it is due:

*How Iran’s clergy helped conquer coronavirus*
Clerics’ acceptance of lockdown has been key to Islamic republic’s battle against pandemic





The shrine of Fatima Masoumeh in Qom remains closed to visitors but worshippers can visit the courtyard outside where social-distancing rules are loosely enforced © Fatemeh Bahrami/Anadolu/Getty

Najmeh Bozorgmehr in Qom 4 HOURS AGO

 The black-turbaned senior cleric first heard that coronavirus might have spread to Qom about two weeks before official confirmation that the holy city had become the second global centre for the disease after China’s Wuhan.

By the time that Iran’s health ministry had acknowledged that two people had died in the Islamic world’s biggest centre for Shia clerics on February 19, Ayatollah Hossein Mousavi Tabrizi, 73, had already stopped going swimming for fear of infection.

The ayatollah has since stopped teaching and isolated himself at home, as have most of Qom’s senior clergy, some of them about 100 years old. Clerics also accepted the closure of shrines, seminaries, mosques and Friday prayers for the first time in the country’s history.

The senior clergy’s acquiescence and co-operation helped subdue the spread of the virus — which, as of Tuesday, has caused 9,065 deaths out of 192,439 confirmed cases — analysts said.

“Under the Islamic decrees, protecting your life and saving others is the most important religious duty for which you can stop an obligation like daily prayers or do a forbidden act like a man touching a naked woman if she is drowning,” Mr Mousavi said in his apartment in Qom, a city that is a destination for hundreds of thousands of clerical students.

“If we think deeply, we realise the institution of religion has answers for coronavirus and similar crises,” he added.





Ayatollah Hossein Mousavi Tabrizi says he is considering holding religious classes online © Najmeh Bozorgmehr/FT

At the start of its fight against coronavirus, the Islamic republic promulgated conspiracy theories that the virus was a biological weapon and was even part of efforts to undermine a parliamentary poll in which hardliners swept to victory.

Four months on, the rhetoric has changed. Analysts say the country’s youthful population, Iranian doctors’ proactive approach, a revamped health system under President Hassan Rouhani’s “Rouhanicare”, and an agile military, which set up makeshift hospitals and helped screen the 80m-strong population, all assisted the government in containing the infection.

“Iran’s good management of coronavirus has made people feel on the same page with the rest of the world. This virus may not have added to the Islamic republic’s popularity but has certainly not [ further] damaged its legitimacy,” said Mohammad Ali Abtahi, a former reformist vice-president.

“The armed forces played a constructive role by helping the health sector. The senior clergy also didn’t want to be responsible for any rise in deaths even though closures of ceremonies will hurt religious beliefs in the long run.”

Iran never imposed a curfew and only temporarily put travelling restrictions in place, partly to avoid social tensions at a time when people were already struggling because of a recession. While shops, restaurants and coffee shops have reopened, schools and universities remain shut. Friday prayers are due to resume later this month. The co-operation of senior clergy with the health authorities has been crucial, say officials and analysts. They allowed officials to enforce restrictions on rituals and funerals and discouraged religious zealots who initially challenged the state’s instructions. Some radical Shia Muslims had even released videos of themselves licking the gates of shrines to show holy sites could not be infectious.

“It was a challenge at the beginning to convince families not to have funeral ceremonies or not to take their deceased ones to villages,” said Amir Saame, a deputy to the mayor of Qom. “The senior clergy helped a lot to convince people.”





Female pilgrims pray in the courtyard of Fatima Masoumeh’s shrine © Najmeh Bozorgmehr/FT

For several months now, no visitors have been allowed at the shrine of Fatima Masoumeh, sister of Reza, one of the 12 Imams of Shia Islam.

But worshippers, including clerics, are now allowed to visit the courtyard and sit in front of the gates to a shrine that is decorated with gold and mirrors.

Red Persian rugs are spread out to allow space between visitors. Social-distancing rules are loosely enforced but face masks are not obligatory.

Before the pandemic, Fatemeh, a 22-year-old law student, used to go to the shrine twice a week. However, she accepted that the restrictions were “logical” and said all her family listened to Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, Iran’s supreme leader, who had directed people to listen to medical experts. “Hazrat Masoumeh will hear us wherever we are,” she said, clad in a black top-to-toe chador. “We will visit her tomb whenever the coronavirus is over.” Editor’s note The Financial Times is making key coronavirus coverage free to read to help everyone stay informed. Find the latest here.

Still, businesses in Qom, reliant on visitors to the shrine for their custom, are struggling to survive and fear the impact of a second wave, which is expected in the autumn. The death rate has started to rise again and authorities warn they may have to reimpose restrictions.

Mohammad, a restaurant owner, said he used to sell about 400 portions of food a day before the pandemic but this has now fallen to just 25. “We cannot survive in Qom without pilgrims,” he said. “The high number of businesses here is not for [the] more than 1m population but for the millions of pilgrims.”

While the clergy’s survival is also dependent on the donations they receive, Mr Tabrizi said the priority was people’s health, and there should be no rush to reopen seminaries.

Although some senior clerics might not want to go online, others are open to trying it. “If the second wave comes, I may consider holding online classes, despite its feelings of loneliness,” he said. “In today’s world, social distancing does not mean a cut in your communications.”

https://www.ft.com/content/8e9b50bb-ebf7-4702-9894-1f2081ae869a

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Cthulhu said:


> *How Iran’s clergy helped conquer coronavirus*



If i remember correctly , your top clergy , his highness, the supreme leader , decided to hold an election , at a time when people in Iran where already dying from corona.

How was that helpful ?

~


----------



## Cthulhu

sammuel said:


> If i remember correctly , your top clergy , his highness, the supreme leader , decided to hold an election , at a time when people in Iran where already dying from corona.
> 
> How was that helpful ?
> 
> ~


1- What you doing here is obvious, In order for your comments to appeal to Iranian audience you guys use a portion of shithead Iranian diaspora in west as "native Iranian experts", And you here are just repeating shit they say, Form mike pimpeo to donald trump to you here, Your cases of SJWism for Iran is obvious (Now go find some Mana Neyestani cartoon and throw it here).

2- Apparently you've not been catching up with shithead Iranian diaspora lately and repeating their old nonsense again:





3- That election was held two days after we could diagnose the first case of COVID-19 in Iran, unlike elections in Europe and US which were held when their covid outbreaks were in peaks.

4- Khamenei, Your new king, Can't stop elections from being held, He can only invalidate the results of an election, in that case another election should be held.

5- And since covid is not going anywhere, holding that election was extremely helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

Where are the Iranian idiots who were saying coronavirus is an American conspiracy against China and Iran hahahaha  

This country is a pure goldmine for comedy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

I hope Iranians were able to cash some good aid out of this covid 'plandemic'. I remember javaid zarif made a list of things, quoted amount needed through a tweet..regardless I'm happy as long as it goes into Iran's health system and not into the pockets of corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Cthulhu said:


> 3- That election was held two days after we could diagnose the first case of COVID-19 in Iran,




Nonsense , on the day of the elections there where already confirmed cases.The first two coronavirus cases were announced February 19, with both victims dying in Qom. Elections where on the 21.


*Iran covered up coronavirus to boost election turnout*

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fe...measures-to-encourage-election-turnout-Report





Cthulhu said:


> 4- Khamenei, Your new king, Can't stop elections from being held,.



Nope Khamenei , is your king and he can make you wear hijab or a banana peel on your head if he wanted . let alone postpone an election. They don't call him the supreme leader for nothing.

Yet on the day of the election he announced that the corona rumors are some conspiracy by the west to ruin Iran's elections.







*Iran’s Khamenei blames coronavirus, foreign media for discouraging voter turnout*



*https://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/middle-east/2020/02/23/Iran-s-Khamenei-blames-foreign-media-for-discouraging-voter-turnout-*


----------



## Cthulhu

LOL, What's more funny is that since SJWism is not working here this Israeli guy is now trying to teach us what's going on in our country using Alarabiya as his source.



sammuel said:


> Nonsense , on the day of the elections there where already confirmed cases.The first two coronavirus cases were announced February 19, with both victims dying in Qom. Elections where on the 21.





Cthulhu said:


> 3- That election was held two days after we could diagnose the first case of COVID-19 in Iran


21-19=2
What are you illiterate or something?


sammuel said:


> Nope Khamenei , is your king and he can make you wear hijab or a banana peel on your head if he wanted . let alone postpone an election. They don't call him the supreme leader for nothing.


OK illiterate Israeli, Show us the part of the constitution that gives Khamenei the right to cancel an election. And you know what, had they cancelled the election you would be here blabbering about how they used the covid to stop people from voting, Given the fact that those Iranians that you keep repeating their nonsense here would be doing this.


sammuel said:


> Yet on the day of the election he announced that the corona rumors are some conspiracy by the west to ruin Iran's elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran’s Khamenei blames coronavirus, foreign media for discouraging voter turnout*
> 
> 
> 
> *https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...foreign-media-for-discouraging-voter-turnout-*


When COVID-19 hit Israel the Jews said it's a hoax, They continued visiting the crying wall, Why Jews still go to crying wall?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Cthulhu said:


> you know what, had they cancelled the election you would be here blabbering about how they used the covid to stop people from voting,



I doubt that , those elections are meaningless anyway. It is the supreme leader that calls the shots anyway and all those who run for parliament are screened amd approved by the mullahs in advance,

Kindly do not try to pretend like there is some kind of a democratic process going on there.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

sammuel said:


> I doubt that , those elections are meaningless anyway. It is the supreme leader that calls the shots anyway and all those who run for parliament are screened amd approved by the mullahs in advance,
> 
> Kindly do not try to pretend like there is some kind of a democratic process going on there.




Blaming it on some 'mullahs' for maintaining the democratic elections is ridiculous. France did the same, with abysmal sanitary consequences, leading to the Prime Minister's resignation this week.

While former French health minister Agnès Buzyn that resigned earlier due to the COVID-19 crisis, responded to questions from a parliamentary investigatory committee over her actions earlier this year to prepare France for the coronavirus crisis:

_Elle estime que le scrutin n’aurait pas dû être tenu, le qualifiant de « mascarade »

Agnès Buzyn said that the election should never have been held, as being a mere mascarade.

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/ar...in-de-croix-d-agnes-buzyn_6033395_823448.html
_

Meanwhile those who want to teach lessons to others, can't even maintain their lockdown, therefore surpassing the abysmal Trump's U.S. worst world record.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280625098203049986https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1280625098203049986

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Blaming it on some 'mullahs' for maintaining the democratic elections is ridiculous. France did the same, with abysmal sanitary consequences, leading to the Prime Minister's resignation this week.
> 
> While former French health minister Agnès Buzyn that resigned earlier due to the COVID-19 crisis, responded to questions from a parliamentary investigatory committee over her actions earlier this year to prepare France for the coronavirus crisis:
> 
> _Elle estime que le scrutin n’aurait pas dû être tenu, le qualifiant de « mascarade »
> 
> Agnès Buzyn said that the election should never have been held, as being a mere mascarade.
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/ar...in-de-croix-d-agnes-buzyn_6033395_823448.html
> _
> 
> Meanwhile those who want to teach lessons to others, can't even maintain their lockdown, therefore surpassing the abysmal Trump's U.S. worst world record.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280625098203049986https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1280625098203049986





France made a mistake as well.

Come next election French people can decide whether they want to choose the same leadership again . according to how well they think they managed this crises.

Come me next election Iranian people can, , well they actually cant , cause their is no election in Iran .So they are stuck with they same leadership , no matter how muck they F*ck up ...


See my point ?



~


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

sammuel said:


> France made a mistake as well.
> 
> Come next election French people can decide whether they want to choose the same leadership again . according to how well they think they managed this crises.
> 
> Come me next election Iranian people can, , well they actually cant , cause their is no election in Iran .So they are stuck with they same leadership , no matter how muck they F*ck up ...
> 
> 
> See my point ?
> 
> 
> 
> ~



France made no mistake. It is a fact that mass cullings of entire crops* [of humans] are scheduled on a regular basis.

70'000 were culled in the 2003 man-made heatwave.

With thousands more following each subsequent heatwaves, such as in 2019.

As for the change of leaders, this is a hoax only intended to fool the non-europeans in Africa, Asia, etc. Along France's self-propaganda presenting itself as the fatherland of human-rights.

If you were acquainted even a little bit with the political institutions of post WWII Europe, you would know that.

Basically, the same stay in power forever.

The cemented monolithic institutional practice called 'UMPS' means an effective monopoly of power, shared with no one.

UMP is referring to the Right conservative party, while PS to the left socialists. 

An illustration of this clumsy system, is the most infamous 1984 contaminated haemophilia blood products scandal. These products caused large numbers of hemophiliacs to become infected with HIV and hepatitis C.

France's Infected blood scandal began in April 1991 when doctor and journalist Anne-Marie Casteret published an article in the weekly magazine the 'L'Événement du jeudi' proving that the Centre National de Transfusion Sanguine knowingly distributed blood products contaminated with HIV to haemophiliacs in 1984 and 1985.

In 1999, the former socialist Prime Minister Laurent Fabius, former Social Affairs Minister Georgina Dufoix and former Health Minister Edmond Herve were charged with "manslaughter". The Cour de Justice de la République found Edmond Hervé guilty, and acquitted Fabius and Dufoix. Although Hervé was found guilty, he received no sentence.

How can the dead victims vote to change the leaders?

As a consequence of this system, Fabius was able to continue his political carrier as President of the National Assembly from 1988 to 1992 and again from 1997 to 2000. Fabius served in the government as Minister of Finance from 2000 to 2002 and Minister of Foreign Affairs from 2012 to 2016.

*_Philosophy of the Matrix

This idea can be examined in Agent Smith's monologue about the first version of the Matrix, which was designed as a human utopia, a perfect world without suffering and with total happiness. Agent Smith explains that, "it was a disaster. No one accepted the program. Entire crops [of people] were lost." The machines had to amend their choice of programming in order to make people subservient to them, and so they conceived the Matrix in the image of the world in 1999.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Matrix
_​
Anyway, these puppet leaders are only smoke screens of no relevance.

The real world leader and puppet master hides behind them.

The most powerful leader of the 20th century, and possibly of the 21th century as of July 2020, and perhaps even of the entire human history as of July 2020.





http://archive.vn/HHqiC/bbc3aaf1d34d4deb61759f2197b2cbeac48ad3a8.jpg ; https://archive.vn/HHqiC/2674b54625259bde821464ed75566eaed82c49e4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617213329/https://i.imgur.com/aBlvUUy.jpg 
▲ 1. Composite picture of the criminal: notice the face is unknown, only for illustration purpose. 

Notice the tyrant is holding in his arms a *Persian* cat, symbolizing all the puppet leader strawmen of the world he wire pulls.





https://archive.is/DS3dy/5caed8c0823b08c405f62af308b30f8fff2efb74/scr.png ; https://www.swissinfo.ch/resource/b...e0fd407d420/sriimg20081112_9961907_0-data.jpg ; https://vimeo.com/94640347 
▲ 2. Democrazy, 2007





http://archive.vn/syfTy/d8773d7195f88fabfdf81a1d33e62c6a2ceb429f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/syfTy/df178ae242e2ed5694f40d34ecd150cd3ba984d1/scr.png ; https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M...NWY4Y2EyXkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyMTM2Mzg4MA@@._V1_.jpg ; https://vimeo.com/94640347 
▲ 3. Democrazy, 2007





https://vimeo.com/94640347

In a nutshell, it is the *sentient Matrix SKYNET* that rules the world as a tool of the Secret Leader, like no other dictators before in the entire human history. No democracy, no freedom at all. To the point that one can't even decide of it's own sexual orientation!

As for Israel, approximately 25% of Tel Aviv’s population identifies as gay, which considering the city’s population is about 400,000 that means that some 100,000 people in the city identify themselves as LGBTQ.

And this as a result of the 24/7/365 brainwashing through intrusive thoughts, remotely uploaded by the U.S. 20'000 orbital mind-control satellites. Movie 43 (2013)'s Beezel segment has illustrated this process in a movie. A film that took almost a decade to get into production as most studios rejected the script. A film that was also panned by critics, with some considering it to be one of the worst films ever made.

Proof that Israel is no exception, so don't lecture others when it comes to freedom, which you totally lack.


















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), Democrazy (2007), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019)


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*Aramagedon* wrote:

Saturday at 6:21 AM

This virus has more affect on Iranians and unlucky Italians who have close genetic.

More proof this virus is a biological weapon.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2317#post-12147380 

*scope* wrote:

Friday at 11:54 AM

By now, the world already knows the US regime is desperately covering up its biological attack against China, Iran, and Italy.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-biowarfare-against-china-iran-and-italy.656718/ ​_*Debunking Of The Racial Targeting Fallacy*

What do the official data tells about this alleged specific 'genetical' targeting of populations, repeated by more than two members of this forum?

First, the data of casualties as published by Johns Hopkins University's website clearly shows that if there was a particular ethnic group with more casualties, it would be without any doubt the Euro-Aryan one.

Of the top ten in the list, only one is not from this group, South Africa. As of 19 July 2020, 2:34 PM:

*•1. U.S.A.: 3'712'491 Confirmed Cases; 140'120 Deaths
•2. Brazil: 2'074'860 Confirmed Cases; 78'772 Deaths
•3. India: 1'077'781 Confirmed Cases; 26,816 Deaths
•4. Russia: 770'311 Confirmed Cases; 12'323 Deaths
•5. South Africa: 350'879 Confirmed Cases; 4'948 Deaths *
•6. Peru: 349,500 Confirmed Cases; 12,998 Deaths
•7. Mexico: 338,913 Confirmed Cases; 38,888 Deaths
•8. Chile: 328,846 Confirmed Cases; 8,445 Deaths
•9. United Kingdom: 295,632 Confirmed Cases; 45,358 Deaths
•10. Iran: 273,788 Confirmed Cases; 14,188 Deaths

This clearly means that the most affected nations are those with a less developed economy from the small club of producer of Rare Earth Elements mineral (RRE), known as the *B.R.I.S.U.* (Brazil, Russia, India, South Africa, U.S.A.), excluding the lead producers and superpowers of the 21st century, China (100 millions tonnes Rare Earth Elements reserve) and North Korea (250 millions tonnes Rare Earth Elements reserve).

Maybe @Viva_Viet was right after all, who kept repeating that the REE industry has polluted the environment of these nations to the point their populations have a much weaker immune system!

While East Asians might simply have a predisposed better genetic immunity, due to millenia of coexistence and exposure with wild jungle animals.

Or maybe it is only due to the non-compliance with elementary sanitary measures: full lockdowns and mandatory facial masks. All caused by the most fatal herd immunity strategy.

Just think about it. France with 211'943 confirmed cases and 30'155 deaths has still not made facial mask mandatory even seven months after the start of the pandemic, while the U.K. calmly forecasts 120'000 more deaths in the coming second wave of this autumn! Chilling indeed. Better live under people oriented Socialist Juche than plutocratic Euros. @sammuel

http://web.archive.org/web/20200719124514/https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html
http://archive.vn/1HVHb


* Iran’s President Hassan Rowhani says 35 million Iranians face coronavirus infection *

•Rowhani estimated about 25 million people in the country of 81 million have already been exposed to Covid-19, although official figures show 271,000 cases
•He said Iran has not yet achieved herd immunity and people must united to ‘break the chain of transmission of the coronavirus’

Published: 11:25pm, 18 Jul, 2020

Iran’s President Hassan Rowhani said on Saturday that 35 million Iranians may contract the coronavirus as the country still did not have herd immunity, although about a quarter of the population may have already been infected.

It appears to be the first time a senior Iranian official has indicated the country is seeking to defeat Covid-19 via herd immunity.

The virus has killed more than 588,000 people and infected nearly 14 million around the world since first being detected in China late last year.

Iran has been battling a resurgence of Covid-19, with figures showing a rise in both new infections and deaths since a two-month low in May.

On Saturday, the health ministry reported another 188 coronavirus deaths and 2,166 cases of infection in the past 24 hours. That took the overall toll to 13,979 dead out of 271,606 cases since Iran reported its first cases in mid-February.

The rising toll has prompted authorities to reimpose restrictions in worst-hit provinces after being lifted countrywide in April, with Tehran extending them for an extra week on Friday.

“Our estimate is that up to now, 25 million Iranians have been infected with this virus,” Rowhani said during a televised meeting of the country’s virus-fighting task force.

“We have to consider the possibility that 30 to 35 million may face infection,” he added, citing the results of a study by the health ministry.

“We have not yet achieved herd immunity and we have no choice but to be united and break the chain of transmission of the coronavirus.”

Rowhani’s deputy head of communications, Alireza Moezi, said on Twitter hours later that the 25 million in fact refers to “those who have encountered the virus and achieved complete immunity”.

Rowhani also said that Iran may have to prepare itself for double the amount of hospitalisations it has had in the past five months, according to the study.

The study shows that “out of every 1,000 infected, 500 show no symptoms” Rowhani added, warning that they present the main challenge by “spreading more virus and over a longer period” than those identified.

The health ministry does not report the overall amount of hospitalisations over Covid-19.

The Islamic republic has been struggling to contain the Middle East’s worst Covid-19 outbreak since announcing its first cases in mid-February.

Iran has refrained from imposing full lockdowns but closed schools, cancelled public gatherings and banned travel between provinces in March, before lifting the restrictions the next month to reopen its sanctions-hit economy.

https://www.scmp.com/news/world/mid...-hassan-rowhani-says-35-million-iranians-face


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Bad News*

Indeed, Galactic Penguin has warned for months that COVID-19 was:

• Preannounced through videomancy and video-ludomancy hints for no less than 2 decades, right after the 9/11 chapter, in thousands of dedicated Hollywood movies and video games, all depicting an undated future world pandemic "zombie apocalypse"

• Therefore planned and engineered in the most advanced military laboratories of the Dystopian Empire

• Not going to disapear overnight but, replacing all previous false flags (Korean War, Vietnam War, Cold War, 9/11), would last as long as the previous chapters, that is about 25 years!

• A new era where COVID along SARS, H1N1, MERS, ZIKA and all other subtropical diseases and virus strains would spread worldwide toward higher latitudes, due to the all CFA subtropical-climate earth created by the man-made climatic warming!

_
 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351726549020643330
STUNNING—South African’s CDC has made a sobering declaration:

“We now know that mutations (K417N & E484K) have allowed SARSCoV2 to become resistant to antibody neutralization.”

“Blood samples from *1/2 tested showed all neutralizing activity* was lost.”


https://nicd.ac.za/can-i-be-re-infected-with-the-new-variant-if-ive-had-covid-19/







https://archive.vn/m02Eq/b7ad36df279a22aff255859e2eed98cc7b7beed2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/m02Eq/abe2f16c7f2411d1e542e2f904e79466546bbb52/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210120172938/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 1. “This suggests that they may no longer be protected from re-infection.” 
They point out that of people who had recovered from COVID19 from the 1st wave, “90% showed reduced immunity” to the new variant #B1351 (aka 501Y.V2) 

4:01 AM · Jan 20, 2021·Twitter 
This is the cost of COVIDIOT herd immunity “strategies” that gave the deadly coronavirus ample opportunity to mutate and evade immunity and VACCINES.
🤬

http://web.archive.org/web/20210120171005/https://twitter.com/DrDenaGrayson/status/1351726549020643330
https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1351686170044989442
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large
http://web.archive.org/web/20210120171005/https://twitter.com/DrDenaGrayson/status/1351726549020643330
https://archive.is/iBctu
​_

Finally, what is this mysterious "zombie apocalypse" depicted in the U.S movie and video games?

A pandemic either kills or at best creates weakened, brain and heart damaged, short-breathed survivors.

Still that doesnt equates to mass of zombies.

The only explanation is that vaccines once given in combo would lead to multiple sclerosi and other ailments such as those observed in the Gulf War syndrome.

Thus the zombie apocalypse. 

To recap: one vaccine maybe, injections of series of vaccines end up in mass of walking deads.

*The Good News*


_*Commentary*

Mar 30, 2019

No secret that, in the West, even particle physicist, professor and researcher at the European Center For Nuclear Research (CERN), are thrown into jail for their opinion!

Indeed, not only all infectious deseases but also cancer can of course easily and without any pain be cured while continuing normal life, with the use of particle accelerators. Proton beams with carbon primer producing V particles (electron-decaying particles).

Below the quote from Dr Adlène Hicheur, a particle physicist at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) of the European Center for Nuclear Research (CERN):




Posted 03/08/2016

I had plans to create new courses on sustainable development, new energy, and treatment of cancer using proton beams and carbon ions

http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/

Click to expand...


And for seven decades now, this is how the Pax Americana via its Paris occupation regime is crushing anyone who dares reveal this kind of forbiden truth:




Posted 03/08/2016

Hicheur, who has consistently denied any links with terrorists, had told The Wire in January this year that he paid a price for being a highly-educated Muslim in France. “People do not understand what it means to be a Muslim or a migrant in France these days. If you are an educated Muslim and doing well, they will bring you down. I was paraded as an example of a well-educated, self-radicalized and net-savvy terrorist. They wanted to punish me for my political opinions,” Hicheur had said in the exclusive interview.
http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/

Click to expand...







http://i0.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Adlene-2.jpg?w=1024
http://thewire.in/19689/the-two-trials-of-adlene-hicheur-scientist-muslim-and-forever-suspect/
‘For Other Globalisation’ by Milton Santos to talk about the ”wicked characters” of globalisation.






http://i0.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Adlene-3-1.jpg?w=1024
http://thewire.in/19689/the-two-trials-of-adlene-hicheur-scientist-muslim-and-forever-suspect/
Adlene Hicheur supporters at a rally in Lyon in 2011, demanding his release from detention. 


*Source of the quotes full text:* 




Posted 03/08/2016

*How Top Physicist Adlène Hicheur Has Become a Pawn in the Game of Terror*

In the guise of “national interest”, Brazil has “deported” the former CERN scientist to France, where he has been placed under house arrest.


In February, just three months after a terror attack in Paris on November 13 last year, the Human Rights Watch (HRW) released a report which revealed that the French government had “carried out abusive and discriminatory raids and house arrests against Muslims under its sweeping new state of emergency law”. France was placed under an emergency by President François Hollande a day after the carnage, which left 130 people dead, to “prevent further attacks”. But, the HRW report said, the emergency powers had “created economic hardship, stigmatized those targeted, and have traumatized children” of the country’s minorities – mostly Muslims from the former French colonies.

The New York-based HRW was not the only western organisation to expose the abuse of Muslims in France. An Amnesty International report, published in the same week, said that “hundreds have been left traumatised” as France had put “between 350 and 400 people under house arrest”, but “opened only five terrorism-related investigations”. Despite such damning reports from the top human rights groups, only a few media organisations bothered to investigate how Muslims in France were living in the state of emergency. While an Al Jazeera report exposed how the police was placing “restrictions on people’s movements so severely that they lost jobs and income, or suffered physically”, a TIME magazine article revealed how the new anti-terrorism power “allows police to obtain search warrants from municipal officials based on little information, rather than having to go to a judge with specific allegations”.

Since November 2015, France has been on a high alert – and in a state where a person can be locked up or put under house arrest on mere suspicion of having a link with a terrorist group.

The French connection 

Adlène Hicheur has seen this movie before. In 2009, Hicheur was working with a European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN) laboratory in Switzerland as a particle physics researcher, when he was arrested and thrown into prison for two-and-a-half years after being accused of association with an Al Qaida terrorist. The arrest of Hicheur, a French-Algerian, caused a global sensation. “Big Bang scientist charged with terror ties,” said a headline. Hicheur, who has consistently denied any links with terrorists, had told The Wire in January this year that he paid a price for being a highly-educated Muslim in France. “People do not understand what it means to be a Muslim or a migrant in France these days. If you are an educated Muslim and doing well, they will bring you down. I was paraded as an example of a well-educated, self-radicalized and net-savvy terrorist. They wanted to punish me for my political opinions,” Hicheur had said in the exclusive interview.

It was a controversial case in which he had the support of many renowned scientists and most of his colleagues. After being released from jail in 2012, he had nothing pending against him. Hicheur decided to move to Brazil to “rebuild his life and follow his passion: physics.” He arrived in Brazil in 2013 as a visiting researcher at the Brazilian Centre for Physical Research (CBPF) with the recommendation of the LHCb experiment at CERN and the director of EPFL at Lausanne, where he was working at the time of his detention. After one year at the CBFP, he passed an exam to be visiting professor at Rio’s federal university (UFRJ). His life was coming back on track. Or so he thought.

After almost three years in Brazil, Hicheur’s ordeal is back to haunt him. Having been “deported” from Brazil on July 15, he is back in France, living at his parents’ house in Vienne, a pretty and historic town close to Lyon. But the beauty of the place is hardly an attraction to the scientist as he has been put under house arrest by the French police. He spends most of his time trying to understand the “trap set in the process of me being deported from Brazil to France”.

In Hicheur’s mind, he has been a victim of “illegal rendition”, a situation where a foreign national is handed over by a country without the permission of a judicial authority to their home country where they could face torture or are held in breach of their human rights. In an exclusive interview with The Wire, Hicheur says he was forced to leave for France against his will, without a right to appeal. Escorted by three Brazilian federal police officers on the plane to Paris, he was delivered as if “ordered by the French police”, says Hicheur, recalling the day the police came knocking at his door in Rio de Janeiro.

“I was sitting at my home, participating in the second Editorial Board reading of a paper I had recently prepared on the search for ‘annihilation decays of Bc mesons’. Someone knocked on my door and I interrupted the meeting to see who it was. An agent of the Federal Police told me that on the following Wednesday (July 20, 2016), I would need to go to the police office and that he would leave a paper in my mailbox with the time of the appointment.”

As soon as Hicheur went downstairs to check his mailbox, he saw a team of policemen in the building and a second team in the street. “One policeman approached me: ‘Sir, have you been informed of your deportation order?’. I said to him that it was impossible as my status was regular and legal. Then one of them answered: ‘It is a political decision coming directly from the minister of justice’, and my ordeal started all over again”.

According to a statement from the Brazilian government, a “summary deportation” is an extraordinary measure that is done when “national interest demands the immediate withdrawal of an individual because of the inconvenience of their presence in the country”.

But the deportation order signed by the Brazilian minister of justice Alexandre de Moraes has been described by experts as “arbitrary, full of illegalities, and a disguised illegal expulsion without the right to defence”. Vanessa Berner, a professor of law at UFRJ and coordinator of the Human Rights Laboratory, says the use of the word “deportation” is not correct in this case. “Under our deportation law, a person is sent to their country of origin or to another as per their consent, and it can only be done if the foreigner does not withdraw voluntarily from Brazil after being duly notified. A person can’t be sent to a country where there is threat to his life or freedom on account of race, nationality, religion or political opinion, according to the American Convention on Human Rights,” Berner told The Wire. “Hicheur was illegally expelled from the country.”

It was for a reason that Hicheur did not want to go to France. To him, it was clear that he was in danger of having his freedom restricted because of the emergency laws. “I was delivered illegally to France. I asked them to send me to Algeria. My Brazilian visa was granted on my Algerian passport. It was worse than illegal deportation. I was delivered to the French,” says Hicheur, talking to The Wire over Skype from Vienne.

Liberty and equality?

At the Rio airport, Hicheur was not treated as someone who was being deported but as a suspect who was being sent to another country on its request. “I only found out my final destination about 30 minutes before I was taken in a car directly to the aircraft. I was accompanied by three policemen who were with me until Paris,” says the physicist.

Hicheur’s Brazilian colleagues, who were present at the Rio airport through the day, confirm that he was treated as if being “delivered” by Brazil to France on request from that country. “I was shocked. It was in practice an illegal extradition without trial,” says Ignacio Bediaga, president of the National Network of High Energy Physics, who was at the airport along with the rector of the UFRJ, Roberto Leher, and the university vice chancellor, Denise Nascimento.

Their fears came true as soon as Hicheur landed in Paris. “On my arrival in Paris, the French police took me directly from the plane and told me that I would be under house arrest due to the state of emergency.”

His freedom was gone in minutes. “All my documents have been taken. I only have a temporary identity card. I can’t cross the limits of Vienne. I have to mark my presence three times a day at the local police station. I can’t go outside between 8pm and 6am. Any deviation from these measures means jail and/or a fine.”

France is in panic mode but it’s the people like Hicheur – a Muslim in the crosshairs of security agencies – who are also living in terror. “There is a feeling of fear in the air. Everybody is scared. The fact that you can be put under house arrest any time or picked by the police is not a very comfortable situation,” says Hicheur, speaking from his home in Vienne. “It’s a terrible feeling to lose all your freedom for nothing.”

The Brazilian police have expelled Hicheur from their country – for no reason – and the French have put him under the house arrest in their territory – again for no reason – but the scientific world continues to admire him as a brilliant mind that has made enormous contribution to particle physics in Brazil. During his stay in Rio, Hicheur impressed many with his sheer brilliance. In recent days, Hicheur worked on his second academic article in six months – a rarity. In an article for the extremely prestigious journal, Physical Review Letters, he wrote about a discovery made on the “process of disintegration of a rare subatomic particle, Bc”.

When arrested first time in 2009, Hicheur got support from the community of scientists from across the world. Now, as he is caged again, top physicists are standing by him. This week, in a letter signed by more than 40 Brazilian physicists, including Ronald Cintra Shellard, the CBPF director, and Sergio Resende, a former minister of science, the teachers expressed their solidarity to Hicheur. “We express our extreme concern with the process of arbitrariness deportation since it was done without any clear justification to UFRJ, the institution with which Hicheur has a valid work contract approved by its various boards,” said the letter.

A pawn in the game

The scientists are swearing by Hicheur’s research capability but in the bigger game he is apparently just a pawn. On July 15, the Brazilian federal police told him that his deportation was a “political decision”. But the note from the ministry of justice, says that the decision was based on a recommendation of the federal police, which had dismissed his application for the extension of his work permit in Brazil. This claim ignores the fact that his request for an extension of his work permit is still under consideration of the labour ministry. “At the airport, they tried in vain to make me sign a statement in which I accepted that I was illegal in Brazil,” says Hicheur.

There were several other indications suggesting that Brazil was in a hurry to hand Hicheur over to the French. At the airport on July 15, even as his colleagues were running around to find his status, the federal police gave wrong information to the UFRJ Teachers Union lawyer who was trying to file a petition in the Supreme Court to challenge his deportation. Before he could move the court, the federal police told the lawyer that the flight had already departed at 10pm, despite the fact that Hicheur was still on the ground. “The plane left at 11pm,” says Hicheur.

Hicheur’s “deportation” from Brazil has happened in a context. With Brazil set to host the Olympics next week, the new anti-terror law, approved by Brazil’s Congress just before President Dilma Rousseff was impeached, is coming into play. Widely criticised by human rights group, the new legislation allows anyone who is accused of committing or planning to commit crimes as minor as damage to public and private goods to be charged with terrorism. It’s no secret that Brazil adopted this law under pressure from western countries. While the debate on the Bill was going on, Brazil’s former finance minister Joaquim Levy and other members of the government had claimed the law is needed for Brazil to conform to the rules set by the Financial Action Task Force, an intergovernmental organisation founded by the G7 to combat money laundering and terrorism financing. They had argued that rejecting the law puts future foreign investments in Brazil at risk. This week, Brazil’s new defence minister confirmed that the law had been enacted under pressure from foreign governments, otherwise “Brazil could not host the Olympics”.

In this global game of terror, while Brazil seems keen to show its proximity to France even at the cost of violating the human rights of a top scientist, Hicheur’s country of origin – Algeria – is in denial mode. When contacted by The Wire to find out if the Algerian embassy would protest Hicheur’s deportation from Brazil, an embassy official in Brasilia said that he was not even “registered” with them. “Mr Adlène Hicheur is not registered in the consular services of the Embassy of Algeria in Brazil and had no contact with our embassy during his stay in Brazil,” said the embassy in an email. “It’s a huge lie,” says Hicheur, displaying an official document to The Wire that clearly shows he had registered as an Algerian national at the embassy.

The Algerian embassy’s response worries Hicheur as, fearing violation of his rights in France, he had requested to be sent to Algeria. “You can imagine what would be my situation in Algeria. This is very disturbing. I am afraid worse things will happen in the coming days,” says Hicheur.

His fears are not baseless. Hicheur carries two passports but is almost like a state-less person. He has a work permit for Brazil, but has been forced to leave the country. On Wednesday, Hicheur’s appeal against his house arrest was rejected by a French tribunal. Now, he will be under house arrest for next six months – till the emergency is lifted in France. With restrictions on his movements and living under the gaze of police, he is feeling trapped in a situation where he fears further violation of human rights.

Hicheur seems to be caught in an absurd game where suspicion and fear feed each other. In Brazil, he was seen with suspicion because of his past in France. That also probably became the basis for his expulsion from the country. Now, France is treating him like a suspect because of his deportation from Brazil. That is also the official reason for him being under house arrest. “This is a proof that this case was made with the objective of targeting me. It is to finish my future,” says Hicheur.

The experience has also made him a bit bitter about Brazil, where he tried to make contribution to teaching and research. “I dedicated my whole self to honour my commitments. I had plans to create new courses on sustainable development, new energy, and treatment of cancer using proton beams and carbon ions,” he says. “And look how I am treated. All my colleagues are witness to my enthusiastic engagement in building something important in Brazil,” he adds, with a tinge of sadness in his voice.

But Hicheur is not giving up on his passion: physics. He recalls the words of one of the Brazilian police officers who escorted him from his apartment in Rio to the airport. “I do not agree with what they are doing to you. I know you have an important job in our country,” the policeman told him on the way to airport.

Now, far from Brazil and under house arrest in France, Hicheur will continue his scientific collaboration with CERN and the UFRJ. “They want to destroy my career and my life, but I will not let my passion for physics die,” says Hicheur. “I can’t let them win this game.”





http://i2.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Adlene.jpg?w=800
http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/
An old photograph of his CERN days from Adlène Hicheur’s personal album



http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/

Click to expand...



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/professor-at-top-chinese-university-suspended-for-criticizing-xi-jinping.610422/post-11325215
​_

















🚬


----------

